# Компьютеры, телекоммуникации, ПО... > Интернет :: технические вопросы >  Стрим (Комстар) - Первый сезон

## El Comandante

Появилась необходимость сменить провайдера в офисе.
Поступило предложение от ОАО "Комстар Украина" - оптика в офис, 512К, flatrate. Цена заявлена более чем "вкусная".
Да, кто не в курсе: Комстар Украина" - это  "дочка" провайдера, известного в Москве под торговой маркой "Стрим". Насколько я понял, то ребята вышли на украинский рынок.
Внимание, вопрос: кто-то из пользователей данного форума пользуется интернетом от ОАО "Комстар Украина"?

----------


## fin

А веб-сайт у них есть?

----------


## El Comandante

> А веб-сайт у них есть?


 У московского  "Стрима" есть, у украинского не нашел.

----------


## fin

А для домашних пользователей у них что-то есть? Московский Стрим все хвалят...

----------


## El Comandante

> А для домашних пользователей у них что-то есть? Московский Стрим все хвалят...


 512К unlim физлицу у них стоит 135 грн в месяц.

----------


## fin

> 512К unlim физлицу у них стоит 135 грн в месяц.


 Немедленно оставь телефон или адрес конторы

----------


## El Comandante

> Немедленно оставь телефон или адрес конторы


 Я пока с ними веду переписку via email, завтра узнаю их более "реальные" координаты.

----------


## KSS26

> 512К unlim физлицу у них стоит 135 грн в месяц.


 Какая-то подозрительная фирма за такие деньги.

----------


## fin

> Я пока с ними веду переписку via email, завтра узнаю их более "реальные" координаты.


 Оставь на всякий случай их e-mail - здесь или в ЛС. Плиз  :smileflag: .

----------


## El Comandante

> Какая-то подозрительная фирма за такие деньги.


 За что купил, за то и продаю.

Я ж и интересуюсь репутацией конторы. Но не забывай, что они только зашли на украинский рынок, поэтому могут и несколько демпинговать.

----------


## Укртелеком

А для юридических цена какая? Оптика в офис бесплатно или с компенсацией сметной стоимости по строительству? Канал гарантированный или до 512? У оптимы например как жалуются многие компании вначале было ничего так, сейчас же 8 мбит/с только до площадки собственно оптимы - а дальше уже как повезет, очень часто везет в очень ограниченных размерах.

Комстар Украина в младенчестве ТВТ Украина если кто сталкивался. Остальная информация пока известна относительно ограниченному кругу людей, поэтому в форуме распространятся не буду.

----------


## intway070

пользовался в мае Стримом в москве - супер, нареканий нет, цены в москве чуть выше, насколько я помню 512 анлим стоил около 40 у.е., могу ошибаться, но есл ивсё так, то я бы тоже хотел узнать адресок этой конторки...

----------


## tos

«Комстар-Объединенные ТелеСистемы» объявила о подписании учредительного договора, который фиксирует озвученные ранее намерения в отношении развития бизнеса компании в Украине в сотрудничестве с украинским бизнес-партнером «Неотел». Расширение присутствия компании на рынке фиксированной связи Украины планируется осуществить за счет реализации комплекса шагов, включающего опережающее освоение новых услуг благодаря строительству собственной мультисервисной сети NGN (MPLS), дальнейшую экспансию приоритетно в города с высоким уровнем концентрации капитала и приобретение успешных локальных операторов в качестве старта на конкретных региональных рынках Украины.

Организационно-правовой площадкой для развития в Украине станет существующее дочернее предприятие «Комстара-ОТС» «ТВТ-Украина», которое в ближайшее время будет переименовано в «Комстар-Украина». В рамках учредительного договора компания проводит реорганизацию текущей корпоративной структуры предприятия, а соучредитель, выкупив 25%-ю долю уставного капитала «TВТ-Украина», обеспечивает привлечение в совместный бизнес перспективных клиентов (крупные территориально-распределенные компании, банки, бизнес-центры, гостиницы), участвует в управлении и отвечает за достижение результатов деятельности, утвержденных бизнес-планом на 2006–2010 гг.

Финансирование проекта предполагается пропорционально долям участия. В рамках проекта компания планирует построить сеть не менее чем на 135 тыс. портов NGN, по которым будут предоставлены не только все базовые услуги цифровой телефонии и широкополосный интернет, но также современные комплексные услуги функционала уровня сетей нового поколения NGN как для корпоративного сектора (построение мультисервисных частных сетей (VPN), интеграция ТDМ РВХ с VoIP-сетями, корпоративная телефония, IP-Centrex и организация Call Centers), так и для частных лиц (IPTV, домашний кинотеатр, игры, комплекс услуг Triple Play). В развитие бизнеса в Украине в этом году планируется инвестировать более $10 млн.

Телефон дирекции

7294242
Факс дирекции

7293292

----------


## El Comandante

> А для юридических цена какая? Оптика в офис бесплатно или с компенсацией сметной стоимости по строительству? поскипано


 Гражданин Укртелеком, а что Вы скажете по поводу вашего "ОГО"? Присматриваюсь на пакет "Середній L". Чем мне это "грозит"?

----------


## El Comandante

> «Комстар-Объединенные ТелеСистемы» объявила


 Яндекс рулит, блин.

----------


## fin

> Яндекс рулит, блин.


 И Google рулит, я уже вчера нашел тот же телефон.

----------


## fin

> 512К unlim физлицу у них стоит 135 грн в месяц.


 А мне сказали 250 грн за 128К и 500 грн за 256К. Телефон и модем обещают бесплатно.
Конечно, выгоднее, чем ADSL от ЦСС, куда я собрался уже подключаться после всех проклятых глюков Тенета. Если опять его будет глючить, то выбора у меня уже не будет.

----------


## Укртелеком

> Гражданин Укртелеком, а что Вы скажете по поводу вашего "ОГО"? Присматриваюсь на пакет "Середній L". Чем мне это "грозит"?


 
Грозит чрезвычайно быстрым интернетом с гарантированной скоростью 2 мбита, но ограниченным траффиком...

Вам как юрлицу на бизнес-контракт или домой?

----------


## iFog

*[ Тема подклеена by Fog ]*

На днях по Одессе появились бигборды с рекламой "Стрим". На сайте пока только телефон - 729-5-729.

Кто не знает - "Стрим" в России очень неплохой провайдер интернет предоставляющий высокоскоростной интернет по довольно небольшим ценам.



Дозвонился я к ним, ситуация такая: При наличии тех. возможности подключение по оптоволокну стоит 540 гривень, в эту же сумму входит 2 месяца работы в интернет. Далее по пакету. Пакетов есть два: 512 - 130 гривень и 1024 - 170 гривень.

Нифигово, я вам скажу. Оставил заявку на проверку технической возможности, хотя, думаю, мне такое счастье не светит 

Предоставляют пока только интернет, в планах подключение цифрового телевидения.

К стати, вот откуда у этого Стрима на украине ноги растут.

Так вот, собственно, кто уже успел столкнуться с этим явлением природы?

----------


## EEE

....давно  пора что-б  пришел  нормальный   пров..  с  бабками  и  сделал
нормальный  нет  по  нормьной  цене... а-то наши  местечковые пров....
вообще  оборзели  с  ценами надо им  прижать  хвосты.....

----------


## Lejo

спасибо за информацию. где-то краем уха слышал, что есть такое, но как с ними связаться и что у них там...
спасибо еще раз.

----------


## Чёрная моль

https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=15478

----------


## Smirk

Позвонил, приятная женщина взяла трубку, всё объяснила 512кб как и сказал fog 130 рублей, а вот 1024 - где-то 178 или 278 рублей она сказала, но я тоже плохо запомнил блин. =) И сразу заметила - безлимитный. Взяла, адресок, мыло...будем молиться.

----------


## X3M

ану врубите кто то интересно потестить

----------


## SiD

"Фарлеп", "Матрица", перезагрузка...

----------


## [ r o n ]

http://www.stream.com.ua/

----------


## iFog

[ r o n ] эта ссылка уже есть выше -)

----------


## Smirk

Я забыл у неё спросить какой вид подключения!!

----------


## [ r o n ]

fog, только первую страницу читал)

----------


## [ r o n ]

Ну думаю, стрим заставит других провов хоть немного снизить цены  :smileflag:  Так как я уже жду подключения выделенки тенетовской...

----------


## a21

540грн подключение по оптике, в него входит 2 месяца доступа в Интернет на скорости 512. Затем 512 стоит 135грн/мес, а 1024 - 170грн/мес

*Информация о компании Комстар:*

ОАО «КОМСТАР — Объединённые ТелеСистемы» (Comstar — United Telesystems) — российская телекоммуникационная компания. Полное наименование — Открытое акционерное общество «КОМСТАР — Объединённые ТелеСистемы». Сокращенно именуется в деловом обороте — Комстар-ОТС. Штаб-квартира — в Москве.

Компания создана в мае 2004 на базе трёх операторов связи — «МТУ-Информ», «Комстар» и «Телмос».

79,3 % акций «Комстар-ОТС» принадлежит АФК «Система», оставшиеся 20,7 % — ОАО МГТС (Московской городской телефонной сети). Председатель совета директоров — Сергей Щебетов, генеральный директор — Йоханнес Франке (с 1 августа 2006 года).


«Комстар — объединённые телесистемы» обслуживает более 4 млн абонентов, оказывая услуги голосовой связи, передачи данных, доступа в Интернет и платного телевидения. «Комстару» принадлежит цифровая волоконно-оптическая транспортная сеть общей протяжённостью свыше 6000 километров, охватываюшая всю территорию Москвы.

У компании имеются филиалы и региональные представительства в Тольятти, Сочи, Ставрополе, Обнинске, Иванове и Одессе. «Комстар-ОТС» владеет 55,62 % голосующих акций МГТС и оформляет сделки по покупке ещё 4,2 % её голосующих акций.

Выручка компании за первые девять месяцев 2005 — $637 млн, чистая прибыль — $84 млн Общая задолженность «Комстар-ОТС» на конец сентября 2005 — $218,3 млн, активы — $1,56 млрд.

Ccылки по теме:
-ООО «ТВТ Украина» (пл. Таможенная, 1)
http://www.comstar-uts.ru/about/regions/tvtukr/
http://news.birga.od.ua/news/400

-Neotel Ltd (ул. Юрия Олеши 11, кв. 2)
http://neotel.com.ua

-«Комстар-ОТС»
http://www.comstar.ru/

----------


## Smirk

Ну а вид подключения как в России? Отдельный канал для каждого пользователя? Или опять локальная сеть?

----------


## a21

Локальные сети для частных лиц в россии Комстар не строил на сколько мне известно. 
Виды подключения к Интернет от Комстар в России (для частных лиц): ADSL, Cable, Wi-Fi, Dial-Up.
В Одессе: Fiber.

----------


## Smirk

1024 за 170 гривен...ппц, я ещё отойти не могу... Короче, только что девушка перезвонила, сказала что через 2, может меньше месяцев смогут подключить, но сначала нужно договор заключать.

----------


## a21

А какой район у тебя?

----------


## iFog

> 1024 за 170 гривен...ппц, я ещё отойти не могу... Короче, только что девушка перезвонила, сказала что через 2, может меньше месяцев смогут подключить, но сначала нужно договор заключать.


 а когда ты заявку подавал?

----------


## Chupa

Позвонил всё той же девушке  Обещала позвонить сегодня или завтра.

----------


## Anathema

*Smirk* какой район?

----------


## Smirk

Заявку подал вчера вечером, район Приморский.

----------


## iFog

ещё одна новость на эту тему

----------


## a21

та же новость, но более развернуто, http://www.rosinvest.com/news/204113/ и с оф. сайта http://community.comstar.ru/number_detail.asp?aid=96
хотя судя по дате, что то, что это - баян.

Если в Приморском районе 2 месяца ждать, то в других наверно ещё больше. Надо свой кабель на Таможенную площадь тянуть ))

----------


## fin

Мне сказали, что есть техническая возможность и назвали те же сроки - до 2 месяцев. Надо идти заключать договор на Глушко 11а или на Морвокзал. По идее, с предоплатой, но я поспрашивал и вроде как они берут на себя _обязательство_ подключить в течение 2 месяцев или раньше.

Кроме того, уточнил в их техническом отделе, что скорость 512 в обе стороны - и download, и upload. Про 1024 спросить не догадался.

Плин, это всё фантастика и мне снится .

----------


## [ r o n ]

Офигеть

----------


## iFog

> Мне сказали, что есть техническая возможность и назвали те же сроки - до 2 месяцев. Надо идти заключать договор на Глушко 11а или на Морвокзал. По идее, с предоплатой, но я поспрашивал и вроде как они берут на себя _обязательство_ подключить в течение 2 месяцев или раньше.
> 
> Кроме того, уточнил в их техническом отделе, что скорость 512 в обе стороны - и download, и upload. Про 1024 спросить не догадался.
> 
> Плин, это всё фантастика и мне снится .


 А сколько ты ждал от заявки до того, как тебе сообщили о наличии тех. возможности?

----------


## Smirk

Я наверное подожду первых отзывов и пользователей перед подключением, просто чтоб знать что это не новое гавно в красивой упаковке.

----------


## fin

> А сколько ты ждал от заявки до того, как тебе сообщили о наличии тех. возможности?


 Через несколько часов перезвонили.

----------


## X3M

> Я наверное подожду первых отзывов и пользователей перед подключением, просто чтоб знать что это не новое гавно в красивой упаковке.


 та же фигня

----------


## fin

Я попытаюсь подключиться, так что ждите отзывов  :smileflag: .

----------


## pad

почитал я вас..стало интересно
учитывая, что я проработал 5лет в ISP.. стало интересно узнать что к чему..

позвонил им.... ситуация следующая.. я живу в центре города, в 3 этажном доме..они сказали возможность подключить есть... окей

далее..540гр сразу оплатить надо при заключение договора...
в квартиру заводят Оптику и ставят Медиаконвертор.... окей

и ты работаешь 2 месяца на скорости 512К
через 3-4 месяца обещают Цифровое ТВ.


и так.... 540гр на подключение дома в центре города....в котором врядли будут абоненты...

Медиаконвертор..40-60$.(галимый). кабель, муфты, сварка..
слишком мало денег для оптики...

что-то тут не так... оплата сразу при заключение договора.. подозрительно

----------


## iFog

Оплата при заключении договора - это нормально, думал они тебе сделают а потом будут с тобой судиться, в случае твоего отказа?  :smileflag: 

Всё остальное - таки да подозрительно. Уж слишком цена низка.

----------


## iFog

Моё удивление вот в чём - принимают заявки по всему городу. Пока не обещают что везде таки подключат, но принимают без вопросов.

Чтобы подключить конкретного пользователя в его доме - нужна соответствующая инфраструктура, кабель/оптоволокно в доме. Они же, на сколько я понял, даже не выясняют количество желающих подключиться в доме. Целесообразность вести волокно в здание ради одного пользователя за 130 гривень в месяц - никакая.

----------


## s01

Инвестиции - кто успеет получить "оптику-в-квартиру", пока все бабло не освоено, тому повезло...

----------


## pad

fog, я с тобой согласен полностью..

мой долбаный 3х этажный дом..где живут одни бабульки...подключат оптикой..

мало верю я в это.... слишком много надо затратить сил, времени, оборудования, чтобы затащить оптику ко мне в дом..

может у них тысяча линейщиков, которые ложат оптику варят, а другие уже наперёд ложат?

1. пока они не сделают нормальный сайт у себя с форумом, это чушь какая-то
2. у них 2 тарифа... странно как-то...
3. не известно, что там в договоре пишеццо...
4. хоть 1 абонент Стрима есть? =)

Если бы у меня было свободное от работы время,  я бы пошёл на Морвокзал к ним..в офис..поглядеть на них  что это за зверь

----------


## a21

pad, так тебе тоже сказали, что через 2 месяца подключат?

----------


## pad

и мне... и моему другу

токо не через 2 месяца..
а в *ТЕЧЕНИЕ* 2х месяцев..

это абсолютно 2-е разные вещи..

----------


## a21

а на счет сил времени и денег, так почему бы не инвестировать в это дело. бабулям может не нужен нтернет, а как же телевидение и IPтелефония по ценам ниже чем им может в этом доме придложить местный КТВ или местная телефонная сеть. Пока речь идет только о интернете, но в перспективе IP телефония, цифровое телевидиние и другие сервисы. Когда будет большая сеть и какая-то база клиентов, стоимость подключения упадет в несколько раз. Это нормальное предложение, другое дело, что оно не обычное для нас, т.к. мы привыкли к тому как работают местные операторы, а они либо халтурят, т.к. знают что выбора большего у их абонентов нет (только подобные им халтурщики), либо работают на определенный сектор рынка, такой как подключение офисов и субпровайдеров.

----------


## intway070

хочу тариф на 256 кб за 60 рублей!!!! мне бы хватило))

----------


## Chupa

И мне только что позвонили и сказали что через 2 месяца с момента заключения договора.

----------


## pad

что-то всем через 2 месяца.. через 2 месяца?
почему не через 15 дней? 1 месяц? 3 месяца? 

а кому-то вообще отказали?
есть идея..позвонить им..и сказать я из Бугаёвки... как они отреагируют =)

----------


## EEE

.......КОРОЧЕ  ЖДЕМ 2 МЕСЯЦА  А  ТАМ  УЗНАЕМ  ...КИДОК  ИЛИ  НЕТ

----------


## boo

Денег отгребут и смоются.

----------


## intway070

а вдруг они пришли с миром, и проведут всем 1Мб по миру на шару!!!

----------


## Ы

> Денег отгребут и смоются.


 самое реальное предположение - укртелеком жаба задушит предоставить им свои каналы для прокладки оптики, а строить им свои никто не позволит..

----------


## fin

> а вдруг они пришли с миром, и проведут всем 1Мб по миру на шару!!!


 Ага

----------


## cTcangel

> самое реальное предположение - укртелеком жаба задушит предоставить им свои каналы для прокладки оптики, а строить им свои никто не позволит..


 а что значит "никто не позволит"

----------


## Smirk

Если есть бабки - всё позволят.

----------


## tos

Тип файла: png  	стрим_земляне.png (

----------


## Ы

> а что значит "никто не позволит"


 а ты думаешь им дадут перерыть весь город?



> Если есть бабки - всё позволят.


 взять бабки и нажить себе конкурента?

----------


## MUSIC_S

> Моё удивление вот в чём - принимают заявки по всему городу. Пока не обещают что везде таки подключат, но принимают без вопросов.
> 
> Чтобы подключить конкретного пользователя в его доме - нужна соответствующая инфраструктура, кабель/оптоволокно в доме. Они же, на сколько я понял, даже не выясняют количество желающих подключиться в доме. Целесообразность вести волокно в здание ради одного пользователя за 130 гривень в месяц - никакая.


 Может они так разнюхивают куда им строится лучше, в какую сторону.

----------


## SiD

А может это виртуальный оператор,типа джинса или джуса. На базе матрицы, к примеру...

----------


## [ r o n ]

SiD, да ну, виртуальный пров с корнями из самой России?  :smileflag:

----------


## t0ly[des]

джинс, диджус, тоже вируальные провайдеры с корнями из самой европы

----------


## FormatC

у моей приятельницы там в стриме знакомый работает. грит - там все честно, работы у них много, через 2 месяца начнут включать народ
завтра обещала выспросить у него с пристрастием, что и как

----------


## a21

Джус и Джин это просто название ТМ. Также как Стрим. Можно назвать себя как угодно и под сколькими угодно ТМ предлогать свои услуги, смысл от этого не меняется.

----------


## t0ly[des]

a21, я это понимаю, мой ответ был к вопросу о корнях

----------


## a21

это скорее к вопросу о виртуальности.

----------


## t0ly[des]

и виртуальности

----------


## a21

да нет, я говорю, что мой ответ касался вопроса виртуальности. они не виртуальны, а вполне реальны. это скорее бренд под которым предостовляют свои услуги, он не на что не влияет, он позволяет самой компании более направленно использовать свой рекламный бюджет.
Т.е. торговая марка Стрим, это просто имя, под которым предоставляет свои услуги компания Комстар. И речи о какой-то Матрице или ещё о чем-то быть не может, кстати Матрица это ТМ принадлежащая Фарлепу, так можно бесконечно продолжать.

----------


## t0ly[des]

тут прозвучало всего лиш предположение  :smileflag:

----------


## Bdjilka

Действительно что-то очень подозрительно всё это... Посмотрим есть ли на черёмушках тех. возможность! %)

----------


## iFog

Вчера, видимо, приходил их сотрудник проверять что-то. Меня небыло дома, мать "гостя" принимала. Спрашивал где телефонный люк (в частном секторе живу), проверял что-то с телефоном и удалился.

Пока не звонили.

----------


## cTcangel

блин, такая интрига с этим стрим"ом....))

----------


## Ulik

Да уж. С одной стороны пора, чтобы кто-то пришел и предложил нормальные услуги, как интернет, так и ТВ. Но с другой стороны, так как тут умеют кидать красиво (и не очень), то стремно немножко. Хотя, чувствую, заявку придется оставлять так или иначе. Кто не рискует...
Вопрос тут в другом. 512кило или 1мб дадут до их площадки, а какие выходы у них самих будут? Как бы не получилось узкое место. 540 гривен за подключение звучит логично лишь в том случае, что по всему городу будут уже стоять оптические свитчи и нужно будет лишь сварить пару десятков метров оптики и кинуть от свитча к конечному пользователю. Будем посмотреть, что из этого получится.

----------


## cTcangel

не, ну это же обещают 512 внешки!

----------


## Ulik

Обещать в этой стране умеют много и хорошо, но делают, как правило, мало и плохо... такой вот оффтоп.

----------


## FormatC

оставил заяву на проверку возможности
спросили адрес, этажность дома и этаж

и, насколько я понял, это такие дешевые цены, потому что акция
цена 1м дороже 512к на 43грн всего, что очень странно

----------


## fin

> Обещать в этой стране умеют много и хорошо, но делают, как правило, мало и плохо... такой вот оффтоп.


 Это был офтоп про Тенет?  :smileflag:

----------


## pad

fog, поподробнее расскажи.. чё спрашивал
как гвоорил?


ты уже заключил договор чтоли?

----------


## neurotrac3r

> Оператор имеет право уменьшить техническую скорость передачи данных к Абоненту по всем тарифным планам, в которых объем предоплаченного трафика неограничен, до 16 Кбит/с с соответствующим уведомлением Абонента, если в течение 3-х месяцев подряд объем входящего трафика Абонента за каждый месяц превышает 20 Гбайт (для тарифных планов СТРИМ НЕО 25 и СТРИМ ТВИН 35 — 30 Гбайт).


 Обидно наверное будет юзать 16*килобит*/сек за 175грн/мес  :smileflag:

----------


## pad

подождём одесского сайта ...
почитаем чё там пишут...

----------


## X3M

да уж, хочется поскорее от тенета избавится, ато уже нет дня чтобы тенет не обвалился.. ставлю на закачку что то на ночь с рапиды без флешгета.. просыпаюсь а кирдык дисконект млять

----------


## MUSIC_S

А ленпос они накроют... ??  хотелось бы!

----------


## _Георгий_

> Обидно наверное будет юзать 16*килобит*/сек за 175грн/мес


 
А ты вырабатывай 2 гектара - мне кажется, что у тебя меньше и не получится  :smileflag:

----------


## iFog

> fog, поподробнее расскажи.. чё спрашивал
> как гвоорил?
> 
> 
> ты уже заключил договор чтоли?


 Если внимательно читать моё сообщение, то становится поняно, что я с ним не общался =)

----------


## pad

2fog, если внимательно моё сообщение читать - про договор ответь...

----------


## iFog

Нет, только звонил оставлял заявку, о чём писал...

----------


## iFog

Мда :/

----------


## gonta

Доброго вермени суток
тоже оставил заявку, обещали сегодня вечером перезвонить

----------


## cTcangel

> Сообщение от *http://www.stream.ru/tariffs/*
> _Оператор имеет право уменьшить техническую скорость передачи данных к Абоненту по всем тарифным планам, в которых объем предоплаченного трафика неограничен, до 16 Кбит/с с соответствующим уведомлением Абонента, если в течение 3-х месяцев подряд объем входящего трафика Абонента за каждый месяц превышает 20 Гбайт (для тарифных планов СТРИМ НЕО 25 и СТРИМ ТВИН 35 — 30 Гбайт)._


 это довольно сложно, так мало вырабатывать, при такой скорости.
Бесплатный сыр.....




> подождём одесского сайта ...
> почитаем чё там пишут...


 По любому в Украине не будут условия лучше чем в России

----------


## fin

Поехал на Глушко 11а, заключил договор на подключение, оплатил, жду 2 месяца.

Также выяснилось:
- оптоволокно заводят в квартиру, до 5 метров по договору
- заводят по кабельным канализациям или как их там зовут  :smileflag: 
- бесплатно дают реальный IP-адрес
- в стоимость интернета включена абонплата 27 грн, которая поровну делится между стоимостью аренды кабеля и арендой модема
- подключение от модема до компьютера по Ethernet
- подключение 540 грн, из них 270 грн за непосредственно подключение и 270 грн авансом за интернет
- пакеты 512К - 135 грн/мес, 1024К - 178 грн/мес
- говорит, работают всего неделю и пока еще никого не подключили
- когда будет запущен полноценный оф. сайт пока неизвестно
- в планах через несколько месяцев ввод цифрового телевидения аля как в Москве
- договор составлен значительно лучше, чем в Тенете за исключением довольно дурацких "Правил пользования сетью" ("не использовать эл. почту для отправки писем с угрозами, оскорблениями или нецензурными выражениями"  :smileflag: , "не размещать в конференциях, форумах и рассылах информации, не соответствующей их теме" )
- про внешние каналы ответить мне не смогли
- дешевизну услуги объяснить не смогли
- по договору предоставляется доступ к игровым серверам, но они еще не запущены
- планируются локальные ресурсы (в частности фильмы), они уже вроде бы есть, но в зачаточном состоянии

Если что забыл - еще скажу. Если это всё была афера - считайте меня коммунистом  :smileflag: .

----------


## EEE

20 гигов если  некачать все  подряд... за  глаза  хватит ...

  скольо  20г  будет  стоить  у укр-ма???.....

----------


## fin

> 20 гигов если  некачать все  подряд... за  глаза  хватит ...
> 
>   скольо  20г  будет  стоить  у укр-ма???.....


 В договоре и сопутсвующих документах подобных ограничений нет. Канал вроде как гарантированный.

Договор у меня на руках и я его прочел полностью.

----------


## EEE

> Поехал на Глушко 11а, заключил договор на подключение, оплатил, жду 2 месяца.
> 
> Также выяснилось:
> - оптоволокно заводят в квартиру, до 5 метров по договору
> - заводят по кабельным канализациям или как их там зовут 
> - бесплатно дают реальный IP-адрес
> - в стоимость интернета включена абонплата 27 грн, которая поровну делится между стоимостью аренды кабеля и арендой модема
> - подключение от модема до компьютера по Ethernet
> - подключение 540 грн, из них 270 грн за непосредственно подключение и 270 грн авансом за интернет
> ...


 
  ....  слей образец догоора  на  форум... если  не  в  лом..

----------


## MUSIC_S

> ....  слей образец догоора  на  форум... если  не  в  лом..


 Было бы кстати

----------


## fin

> Было бы кстати


 В договоре четко прописано, что стороны будут сохранять конфиденциальность, так что это прямое его нарушение  :smileflag: . А всего мне выдали 13 страниц с 5 документами.

----------


## iFog

То что это очень странные ребята моё впечатление только утвердилось.

Сегодня позвонил узнать как там моя заявка на проверку технической возможности. Сказали что техническая возможность есть (это меня и удивило), когда я спросил по какой технологии меня могут подключить - ADSL или оптоволокно - ответили что по оптоволокну (что меня *очень* удивило - оптоволокно в частный сектор, одному мне, за 270 гривень?) Вот только срок у меня побольше - в течении трёх месяцев.

Гм. Ну, наверно, после первого числа пойду заключать договор.

----------


## pad

2fin
эээ.. стоп 

какой модем?
о каком модеме идёт речь? может Медиаконвертер?

этот момент поподробнее..

----------


## EEE

> В договоре четко прописано, что стороны будут сохранять конфиденциальность, так что это прямое его нарушение . А всего мне выдали 13 страниц с 5 документами.


  13 листов...    на  интернет ????? ....и чтож они  там  так  много  писали....

----------


## pad

2fin.. 
расскажи вот какие вещи.

1. как сам по себе офис?
2. сколько человека в нём при тебе работало?
3. с кем ты общался? человек понимал о чём говорил?
4. твоё впечатление..
5. что в договоре написано, если ты не проплатишь интернет и не будешь проплачивать в течение долго времени.. отключают? или кабель остаётс и ждут пока ты оплатишь? 
6. биллинг сам видел?

----------


## FormatC

мне тут знакомая сказала, что они там в стриме собираются резать р2р протоколы на роутерах, то есть торрент, осел, дс++ и тп
правда, это пока только слухи, даже у них внутри
fin, выясни, плз, это дело

----------


## pad

не имеют права...
на каком основание они могут резать порт Осла? если у меня на этом порту SSH.. 
таким образом они напрямую закрывают частично доступ в интернет клиентам....

----------


## MUSIC_S

это тогда в договоре должно быть прописано, 
fin, есть такое ?

----------


## fin

> 2fin.. 
> расскажи вот какие вещи.
> 
> 1. как сам по себе офис?


 Я был на Глушко 11а. Вывески над входом нет, вход сбоку от банка. Пока оформляли документы перемещались между 3-мя комнатами. Комнаты подписаны только цифрами, так что может и всё здание их офис, а может только несколько кабинетов. Причем это еще не совсем офис, а будущий абонотдел в дополнение к тому, что на Морвокзале. 

Для непосредственно общения, чтения и подписания договора молодой человек провел нас на обеденный перерыв в банк  :smileflag: . Потом мы вернулись, он сделал копию моего паспорта и поставил печати.




> 2. сколько человека в нём при тебе работало?


 Я смог идентифицировать не менее 4-х человек. Остальные может быть к ним и относятся, но я не могу этого сказать.




> 3. с кем ты общался? человек понимал о чём говорил?


 Общался с молодым человеком, о чем говорим он понимал, но на некоторые вопросы (дешевизна и внешние каналы) не смог ответить.




> 4. твоё впечатление..


 Если это всё правда - то это сказка. Если бы не сообщения в печати о том, что это действительно филиал московского Стрима степень моего доверия была бы существенно ниже. 

На печатях стоит "ООО Комстар Украина, 22449427", подпись директора "О.Г. Мараховський" (на украинском), могу привести остальные реквизиты.




> 5. что в договоре написано, если ты не проплатишь интернет и не будешь проплачивать в течение долго времени.. отключают? или кабель остаётс и ждут пока ты оплатишь?


 Не хочу искать, там что-то было про то, что если отказываешься от услуг надо уведомить письменно за 15 дней. Услуши предосталяются авансом, если не оплачиваешь, то, понятно, должны отключить. Можно написать заявление на приостановление услуги (уведомить за 2 недели) сроком до 2 месяцев, но не больше 3 месяцев в год. Вроде бы за повторное включение предусмотрена плата, но не сказано какая именно.




> 6. биллинг сам видел?


 Нет. Да и с чего бы?  :smileflag:

----------


## fin

> Вот только срок у меня побольше - в течении трёх месяцев.


 Специально спросил - вроде от тех. возможности зависит, кому говорят 1 месяц, а кому 2 или 3 месяца.




> мне тут знакомая сказала, что они там в стриме собираются резать р2р протоколы на роутерах, то есть торрент, осел, дс++ и тп
> правда, это пока только слухи, даже у них внутри
> fin, выясни, плз, это дело


 Я уже оттуда вернулся. Звони - спрашивай  :smileflag: .




> 13 листов...    на  интернет ????? ....и чтож они  там  так  много  писали....


 1) Договор на подключение и проведение сопутствующих работ - 3 стр.
2) Договор на предоставление услуг интернет, почты, игровых серверов, домашней странички и т.п. - 5 стр.
3) Абонплата за аренду линии и устройства - 1 стр.
4) Абонплата за пакет 1024К - 1 стр.
5) Правила доступа к сети - 3 стр. (2 стр. определений/терминов и 1 стр. самих правил).




> какой модем?
> о каком модеме идёт речь? может Медиаконвертер?


 Может быть, в документах это названо "пользовательским устройством". Не напрямую же оптоволокно в комп. включается.

P.S. Договором разрешается подключать только ОДИН конечный компьютер, т.е. расшаривать доступ еще для кого-то нельзя.

----------


## fin

> Сообщение от FormatC
> 
> мне тут знакомая сказала, что они там в стриме собираются резать р2р протоколы на роутерах, то есть торрент, осел, дс++ и тп
> правда, это пока только слухи, даже у них внутри
> fin, выясни, плз, это дело
> 
> 
>  это тогда в договоре должно быть прописано, 
> fin, есть такое ?


 Только то, что абонент обязан следовать нормам законодательства Украины.




> когда я спросил по какой технологии меня могут подключить - ADSL или оптоволокно - ответили что по оптоволокну (что меня *очень* удивило - оптоволокно в частный сектор, одному мне, за 270 гривень?)


 В договоре чуть ли не с первых строчек написано, что именно по ВОЛЗ (волоконно-оптична лiнiя зв'язку).

----------


## pad

оценив всё, что тут отписал Господин Фин... мне кажется фирма давольно серьёзная и подавать заявки можно...

имхо..

----------


## FormatC

то что расшаривать нельзя - это у всех такое  :smileflag:  и куча народу расшаривает кто как может

----------


## iFog

> P.S. Договором разрешается подключать только ОДИН конечный компьютер, т.е. расшаривать доступ еще для кого-то нельзя.


 т.е. я не имею права на основном компьютере поставить прокси, и подключить к нему, скажем, компютер жены и медиа центр?

----------


## FormatC

если поставить нат какой-нить, то скорее всего, тебя никто не попалит
если специально ничего палить не будут

----------


## fin

> т.е. я не имею права на основном компьютере поставить прокси, и подключить к нему, скажем, компютер жены и медиа центр?


 Получается да. Это есть и в договоре, и в правилах работы с сетью.

----------


## EEE

> оценив всё, что тут отписал Господин Фин... мне кажется фирма давольно серьёзная и подавать заявки можно...
> 
> имхо..


 ... пока ничего  не  ясно... странно очень  что  у  них нет сайта  обично
сайт  делают  в  первую очередь..... ну  ладно  время  покажет...
 а  вообще  нет  в  одессе  наболевший  вопрос только  вчера  тему  сделали  и  уже  стока  написали....

----------


## iFog

Вообще-то теме неделя.

----------


## LorDHawK

а тут кто-то был ? http://www.stream.ru/tariffs/

там даже не пахнет 512 или 1Мб анлимом
а 320/128** по нашему это 126 грн
с расшифровкой звездочек
Оператор имеет право уменьшить техническую скорость передачи данных к Абоненту по всем тарифным планам, в которых объем предоплаченного трафика неограничен, до 16 Кбит/с с соответствующим уведомлением Абонента, если в течение 3-х месяцев подряд объем входящего трафика Абонента за каждый месяц превышает 20 Гбайт

----------


## dm.CaT

> а тут кто-то был ? http://www.stream.ru/tariffs/
> 
> там даже не пахнет 512 или 1Мб анлимом
> а 320/128** по нашему это 126 грн
> с расшифровкой звездочек
> Оператор имеет право уменьшить техническую скорость передачи данных к Абоненту по всем тарифным планам, в которых объем предоплаченного трафика неограничен, до 16 Кбит/с с соответствующим уведомлением Абонента, если в течение 3-х месяцев подряд объем входящего трафика Абонента за каждый месяц превышает 20 Гбайт


 Были и обсуждали.

----------


## dm.CaT

Паша, привет. А ты с Пациентом говорил? Вдруг он тоже хочет?  Он, как-никак твой сосед. Кстати, можно ему и свдебный подарок сделать, типа, подключение к Стриму.

----------


## cTcangel

> а тут кто-то был ? http://www.stream.ru/tariffs/
> 
> там даже не пахнет 512 или 1Мб анлимом
> а 320/128** по нашему это 126 грн
> с расшифровкой звездочек
> Оператор имеет право уменьшить техническую скорость передачи данных к Абоненту по всем тарифным планам, в которых объем предоплаченного трафика неограничен, до 16 Кбит/с с соответствующим уведомлением Абонента, если в течение 3-х месяцев подряд объем входящего трафика Абонента за каждый месяц превышает 20 Гбайт


 а ты всегда читаешь только последнюю страницу???

----------


## EEE

> Вообще-то теме неделя.


 ....как быстро идет  время ...странно что  молчат г-н укртел.. и  другие
  ведь  если  ето  реально то  ето  по  сути конец  бизнесса  или  по  крайней мере  снижение  прибыли  в  разы....может  они  под  покровом  ночи будут  резать стримовскую  оптику

----------


## cTcangel

> Паша, привет. А ты с Пациентом говорил? Вдруг он тоже хочет?  Он, как-никак твой сосед. Кстати, можно ему и свдебный подарок сделать, типа, подключение к Стриму.


 тут обсуждается стрим, а не соседи!!!!

----------


## cTcangel

> ....как быстро идет время ...странно что молчат г-н укртел.. и другие
> ведь если ето реально то ето по сути конец бизнесса или по крайней мере снижение прибыли в разы....может они под покровом ночи будут резать стримовскую оптику


 по сути еще ничего неизвестно, и г-н укртел... как и все другие ждут, когда кого то подключат

----------


## iFog

> Паша, привет. А ты с Пациентом говорил? Вдруг он тоже хочет?  Он, как-никак твой сосед. Кстати, можно ему и свдебный подарок сделать, типа, подключение к Стриму.


 Да, я думаю предложить соседям тоже подать заявки, может так быстрее подключат  :smileflag:

----------


## dm.CaT

> тут обсуждается стрим, а не соседи!!!!


 А также подключение к Стриму в труднодоступные места. Как раз таковым и является местожительство Фога. Вдруг, если туда вести канал не для одного, а для двух клиентов это будет дешевле? Или с большей долей вероятности они вообще возьмутся за это?

----------


## dm.CaT

Небольшой офф: Фог, помнишь, когда мы на курсы ещё ходили, лет 7-8 назад, мы спрашивали: "Когда у тебя будет нормальный инет?" На что, дружно в шутку и отвечали: "Когда улицу заасфальтируют." Насколько я знаю, вам меньше месяца назад наконец положили асфальт. Пророчество сбывается.  :smileflag:

----------


## LorDHawK

> а ты всегда читаешь только последнюю страницу???


 первую и последнию  :smileflag: 
сорри если было

----------


## iFog

> тут обсуждается стрим, а не соседи!!!!


 Наличие соседей желающих подключиться, я думаю, очень даже повлияет на желание провайдера провести мне канал =)

----------


## cTcangel

> Наличие соседей желающих подключиться, я думаю, очень даже повлияет на желание провайдера провести мне канал =)


 безусловно, ну кому интересно тут читать про Пациентов и подарки на свадьбу :smileflag:

----------


## MUSIC_S

*ООО «ТВТ Украина»

*Дочернее предприятие компании «КОМСТАР Объединенные Телесистемы» ООО «ТВТ Украина» предоставляет предприятиям и организациям города Одессы широкий спектр современных телекоммуникационных услуг связи:
• цифровая телефонная связь, 
• передача данных, 
• доступ в Интернет, 
• аренда каналов. 
65026, Украина, г. Одесса, пл. Таможенная, 1
Телефон. 8-048-729-42-42
Факс: 8-048-729-32-92
E-mail: [email protected]

Вроде тоже имеет отношение к теме, взято тут http://www.comstar-uts.ru/about/regions/tvtukr/

----------


## MUSIC_S

интересная статья кто еще не читал 
http://www.sistel.ru/index.php?s=32&n=688

----------


## EEE

> интересная статья кто еще не читал 
> http://www.sistel.ru/index.php?s=32&n=688


 
 .... ето вселяет уверенность и  обьясняет то  что  они  демпингуют  

  классическое  начало захвата рынка......

----------


## iFog

> 


 Как сказать...

----------


## Bdjilka

(Лень регериться, пишу под ником жены)
Если тут будет та же фигня с 20-ю гигами в месяц, то смысла нет. В теории за 30 дней при идеальных условиях можно высосать 20гигов на скорости 64к!  :smileflag:  А на 128к ваще не напрягаясь.

----------


## Bdjilka

Кстати, на черёмушках тоже есть тех. возможность и сроки 2месяца  :smileflag: 
Впринципе 540гр не большие деньги, можно поробовать рискнуть я думаю, хотя аферой попахивает довольно сильно. Даже из телефонного разговора чувствуется что они что-то скрывают...
Еще вопросик, уважаемые, хоть одному позвонившему отказали по причине отсутствия тех. возможности?

----------


## Afanasiy

> На печатях стоит "ООО Комстар Украина, 22449427", подпись директора "О.Г. Мараховський" (на украинском), могу привести остальные реквизиты.


 Насколько я знаю, г-н Мараховский был директором "Фарлепа"... Ох, недаром ходили слухи, что некоторые телефонные компании скупили россияне...  :smileflag:

----------


## EEE

> (Лень регериться, пишу под ником жены)
> Если тут будет та же фигня с 20-ю гигами в месяц, то смысла нет. В теории за 30 дней при идеальных условиях можно высосать 20гигов на скорости 64к!  А на 128к ваще не напрягаясь.


   высосать  можно  и  при  16 весь  вопрос  за  какое  время???
  и  по  какой цене у меня счас 128 150грн.. согласись 512за  130 приятней....

----------


## Bdjilka

> высосать  можно  и  при  16 весь  вопрос  за  какое  время???
>   и  по  какой цене у меня счас 128 150грн.. согласись 512за  130 приятней....


 При 16 нельзя, я ж написал, минимум при 64к и то за 30дней непрерывного безперебойного качания %)
С последним согласен частично. Это смотря для кого. Мне например удобней заплатить больше и знать что я ни в чём не ограничен (кроме скорости)... Тем кто много не качает и нуждается в оперативном доступе к информации это конечно выгодно. В любом случае насчёт 20Г это конечно только слухи по аналогии с россией. Поживём увидем.

----------


## fin

> 65026, Украина, г. Одесса, пл. Таможенная, 1


 Да, в документах первым фигурирует именно этот адрес. Там вроде главный офис, как мне объяснили.




> Насколько я знаю, г-н Мараховский был директором "Фарлепа"... Ох, недаром ходили слухи, что некоторые телефонные компании скупили россияне...


 Так вот же на первой странице еще ссылку давали: Российский “Комстар” доверил развитие своего бизнеса в Украине бывшему топ-менеджеру “Фарлепа” Александру Мараховскому.


P.S. Я тут такие посты длинные и подробные пишу с информацией "из первых рук", а репутацию мне повышают не за это, а за откровенные глупости  :smileflag: .

----------


## Chupa

*fin*, в стоимость подключения входит 2 месяца интернета на скорости 512к. А можно эти 2 месяца изменить на 1024к?

----------


## fin

> *fin*, в стоимость подключения входит 2 месяца интернета на скорости 512к. А можно эти 2 месяца изменить на 1024к?


 Как я уже говорил, в 540 грн входит 270 грн за само подключение и 270 грн как аванс за интернет (т.е. плата за 2 месяца на скорости 512К).
Можно оплатить 1024К за два месяца сразу (подключение получится 626 грн), а можно оплатить только 540 грн, а потом уже добавить недостающие 86 грн за второй месяц.

Я платил 540 грн и заказывал подключение на 1024К.

----------


## Chupa

А на счёт изменения тарифов ты у них не спрашивал?

----------


## fin

> А на счёт изменения тарифов ты у них не спрашивал?


 Я спрашивал будут ли введены другие тарифные планы кроме 512К и 1024К, но пока об этом ничего неизвестно.

----------


## MUSIC_S

Так, по поводу того почему они всем говорят что подключают скажу следующее:

звонил, узнавал про тех возможность на *Ленпоселке*, ул. Магистральная, ответили, что перезвонить им вечерком, они будут знать.
Почему перезвонить - да потому что говорят на мобильные телефоны они перезванивать *не могут* - экономят наверно сволочи.

Барышня была явно не в курсе и неуверена во всех своих словах; спросил их про *эл. почту*, ответила, что они тут только начали и, мол, у них еще нету, или скорре она незнает его.

Сказал, что у нас здесь райончик такой, много людей перешли бы с моего прова к ним, сказал, что где-то человек 30,
так, она ответила, что ну если так много, то она еще переспросит у "них" (вероятно начальство)
завтра, так как "они" уже ушли (19:30 было на часах, а ее бедную оставили), и просила перезвонить ей завтра после обеда.

----------


## Serge

1. "солидность" компании, объём её помещений, количество сотрудников, стоимость их авто и т.п. абсолютно никакой надёжности не добавляет. они могут исчезнуть на любых условиях с той же долей вероятности, что и "подвальные" минифирмы. т.к. не только вкладываемые деньги больше, но и изымаемые. тем более что клиентам не отчитываются обо всех операциях компании. 
для примеров наберите в google - банкротство телекоммуникационных компаний (и ещё до кучи - банкротство спутниковых операторов - тоже интересно)
но это для сведения, к данной теме может и не относится, просто прозвучали такие вопросы.

2. То, что скрывают про магистрали и дешевизну - правильно. не могли они провести волокна в Одессу, минуя другие города Украины. разве что с моря зашли. :smileflag:  что может вдруг оказаться фактом. в противном случае, каналы арендуют, со всеми возможными последствиями. а цены могут установить, какие хотят, пока полоса свободна. тарифы и объём услуг для подключённых могут и пересмотреть год спустя, а для новых и раньше. 

3. ограничения на запрашиваемый из интернета контент вводить имеют право в соотетствии с законодательством. т.е. закрытие стандартных портов файлообменных сетей, запрет на нелегальные .avi, .mp3, прочее. а хитрости клиентов в отношении нарушения законов не разрешены договором, а значит могут преследоваться. .

4. цифровое телевидение не будет типа московского, таковы законы об авторских правах. и ещё укр.законы, по которым половина контента должна быть фактически украиноязычной. и цены не будут заметно ниже аналогичных спутниковых услуг. 

5. когда видите яркую и очень многообещающую рекламу, читайте также между строк, о чём умолчали, и имя компании в таких масштабных делах решает очень мало. (пример - тот же тенет)

при перепечатке, ссылка на автора обязательна :smileflag:

----------


## vlad11

> 3. ограничения на запрашиваемый из интернета контент вводить имеют право в соотетствии с законодательством. т.е. закрытие стандартных портов файлообменных сетей, запрет на нелегальные .avi, .mp3, прочее. а хитрости клиентов в отношении нарушения законов не разрешены договором, а значит могут преследоваться. .


 Технически это очень трудно сделать.
Вернее, затраты будут значительными.

----------


## Serge

> Технически это очень трудно сделать.
> Вернее, затраты будут значительными.


 не так уж и трудно. зато какая экономия полосы!

----------


## vlad11

> не так уж и трудно. зато какая экономия полосы!


 Ссылки в студию на такие технические средства.

----------


## Serge

> Ссылки в студию на такие технические средства.


 если вы хотите нанять меня на работу по обеспечению фильтрации контента, рассмотрю ваше предложение. а так.. грамотные администраторы применяют различные "ноу-хау" у провайдеров и никому бесплатно не скажут "хау"..)

----------


## a21

треп не о чем.
предлогаю дождаться первых отзывов от абонентов стрима, а потом комментировать.

----------


## Serge

предложение неприемлимо! :smileflag:  комментании "до" гораздо интереснее. потому что "после" будет простое изложение фактов.

----------


## iFog

> Сказал, что у нас здесь райончик такой, много людей перешли бы с моего прова к ним, сказал, что где-то человек 30,
> так, она ответила, что ну если так много, то она еще переспросит у "них" (вероятно начальство)
> завтра, так как "они" уже ушли (19:30 было на часах, а ее бедную оставили), и просила перезвонить ей завтра после обеда.


 ОНИ - вероятно сотрудники отдела телекоммуникаций, который, собственно, проверяет техвозможность и подключает.

----------


## iFog

> 1. "солидность" компании, объём её помещений, количество сотрудников, стоимость их авто и т.п. абсолютно никакой надёжности не добавляет. они могут исчезнуть на любых условиях с той же долей вероятности, что и "подвальные" минифирмы. т.к. не только вкладываемые деньги больше, но и изымаемые. тем более что клиентам не отчитываются обо всех операциях компании. 
> для примеров наберите в google - банкротство телекоммуникационных компаний (и ещё до кучи - банкротство спутниковых операторов - тоже интересно)
> но это для сведения, к данной теме может и не относится, просто прозвучали такие вопросы.
> 
> 2. То, что скрывают про магистрали и дешевизну - правильно. не могли они провести волокна в Одессу, минуя другие города Украины. разве что с моря зашли. что может вдруг оказаться фактом. в противном случае, каналы арендуют, со всеми возможными последствиями. а цены могут установить, какие хотят, пока полоса свободна. тарифы и объём услуг для подключённых могут и пересмотреть год спустя, а для новых и раньше. 
> 
> 3. ограничения на запрашиваемый из интернета контент вводить имеют право в соотетствии с законодательством. т.е. закрытие стандартных портов файлообменных сетей, запрет на нелегальные .avi, .mp3, прочее. а хитрости клиентов в отношении нарушения законов не разрешены договором, а значит могут преследоваться. .
> 
> 4. цифровое телевидение не будет типа московского, таковы законы об авторских правах. и ещё укр.законы, по которым половина контента должна быть фактически украиноязычной. и цены не будут заметно ниже аналогичных спутниковых услуг. 
> ...


 Мы (я и многие здесь) всё это понимают, но лично я надеюсь, что они меня подключат пока у них много денег в активах и они могут потратиться =)

----------


## iFog

> Сообщение от Serge
> 
> 3. ограничения на запрашиваемый из интернета контент вводить имеют право в соотетствии с законодательством. т.е. закрытие стандартных портов файлообменных сетей, запрет на нелегальные .avi, .mp3, прочее. а хитрости клиентов в отношении нарушения законов не разрешены договором, а значит могут преследоваться. .
> 
> 
>  Технически это очень трудно сделать.
> Вернее, затраты будут значительными.


 Закрыть порты - нефиг делать. .avi, .mp3 - если не заморачиваться, то давать скачивать только файлы, защищённые DRM, в принципе это тоже возможно сделать, а все остальные - считать нелегальными =)

----------


## Engineer

> если вы хотите нанять меня на работу по обеспечению фильтрации контента, рассмотрю ваше предложение. а так.. грамотные администраторы применяют различные "ноу-хау" у провайдеров и никому бесплатно не скажут "хау"..)


 Эта профессия на данный момент не актуальна, по крайней мере для таких стран как Украина, Россия и т.д. Так что Вам придется поискать себе другое применение.

----------


## MrJile

Позвонил вчера на предмет тех. возможности. Вечером перезвонила приятная девушка и сказала, что тех. возможность есть , но тянуть будут в течение трех месяцев.

К слову сказать, все провайдеры, которым я звонил до этого, мне отказывали, по причине того, что Молдаванка, частный сектор и т.д. и т.п. Все хотят, чтобы было хотя бы человека 3-5, а где их взять, если рядом живут одни пенсионеры и далекие от ИТ люди.

Собственно, оптику ко мне в квартиру, я о таком даже и мечтать не мог. Очень похоже на лохотрон , но я готов рискнуть, т.к. потом в мой район мне точно никто ничего не проведет. Сегодня после обеда поеду заключать договор.

----------


## Serge

> Очень похоже на лохотрон , но я готов рискнуть, т.к. потом в мой район мне точно никто ничего не проведет.


 ещё похоже на метод создания инфраструктуры (снова таки сравнение с тенетом).
---



> Эта профессия на данный момент не актуальна, по крайней мере для таких стран как Украина, Россия и т.д. Так что Вам придется поискать себе другое применение.


 а вам не кажется, что это оффтоп?) и чего вы ко мне цепляетесь со своими некомпетентными доводами повсюду, где я пишу про интернет, я вас не знаю. следите за своими применениями.

----------


## Илья Царюк

Захватить оптикой весь город, очень даже неплохо.  :smileflag:  
Деньги заберут и пропадут? А в ответ на это, российская контора будет говорить что они тут не причем и все это злобные хохлы. Или качество услуги упадет ниже плинтуса. Вдруг это все один большой заговор.  :smileflag:

----------


## Serge

> Случится еще такое, когда деньги заберут и пропадут. А в ответ на это, российская контора будет говорить что они тут не причем и все это злобные хохлы. Или качество услуги упадет ниже плинтуса. Вдруг это все один большой заговор.


 возможно, причём и с крупными компаниями, как я писал ранее.. только тут вроде известные люди работают. интересно было бы услышать их отзывы, если не коммерческая тайна.. 

Dynamite ещё бывает здесь?

----------


## El Comandante

> Dynamite ещё бывает здесь?


 А разве он тут был когда-то ?
Насколько мне известно, он в odessa.talk бывает.

----------


## Serge

профиль пользователя Dynamite
---



> Мы (я и многие здесь) всё это понимают, но лично я надеюсь, что они меня подключат пока у них много денег в активах и они могут потратиться =)


 с другой стороны, стоимость подключения в дальнейшем может быть и значительно снижена.)

----------


## iFog

Угу, они мне в ЧС бесплатно потянут... 

Для сравнения, у меня по улице "Чёрное море" тянет кабель. Чтобы просто подключить дом к нему - $100.

----------


## Serge

а ну ЧС это исключение. :smileflag:  тогда надо брать, пока предлагают, и побольше))

----------


## _Георгий_

Вот только интересно платишь 540 гривен, а тебе проводят оптоволокно, которое стоит около 10 гривен за метр.
Интересненько - всё же что-то тут не чисто

Слишком велики затраты - не окупится при условии раздачи нета по такой мизерной цене.

----------


## Serge

волокно для внутренних работ гораздо дешевле. интернет - тоже, при крупных партиях. :smileflag:  а за субмагистрали клиент при подключении не платит.

----------


## Fona

Ну да , тянут кабель до девятого этажа , там медиа конвертер , комутатор и адсл , в 540 наверно влезит

----------


## EEE

> Вот только интересно платишь 540 гривен, а тебе проводят оптоволокно, которое стоит около 10 гривен за метр.
> Интересненько - всё же что-то тут не чисто
> 
> Слишком велики затраты - не окупится при условии раздачи нета по такой мизерной цене.


 
....какая мизерная  цена ??? ну  да  для  нас она  небольшая  по  сравнению с  наглыми и жадными  одесскими провами но  если  сравнивать с  европой  или сша ето  довольно  солидно... а  подключение  вообще  должно быть  бесплатно  как  в  нормальных  странах......

----------


## Fona

> ....какая мизерная  цена ??? ну  да  для  нас она  небольшая  по  сравнению с  наглыми и жадными  одесскими провами но  если  сравнивать с  европой  или сша ето  довольно  солидно... а  подключение  вообще  должно быть  бесплатно  как  в  нормальных  странах......


 
Ага , и квартплата в 500 евро ....

----------


## _Георгий_

> ....какая мизерная цена ??? ну да для нас она небольшая по сравнению с наглыми и жадными одесскими провами но если сравнивать с европой или сша ето довольно солидно... а подключение вообще должно быть бесплатно как в нормальных странах......


 Это "бесплатно" входит в стоимость общей платы за квартиру либо номер (сам пользовался и знаю).
На самом деле конечно у них дешевле интернет, но НЕ ДАРОМ !!!

----------


## EEE

> Ага , и квартплата в 500 евро ....


    ..... ты забыл упомянуть зарплаты......

  а  цены  на  нет  везде падают.. http://www.cnews.ru/news/top/index.shtml?2006/09/04/210130

----------


## Fona

> ..... ты забыл упомянуть зарплаты......
> 
>   а  цены  на  нет  везде падают.. http://www.cnews.ru/news/top/index.shtml?2006/09/04/210130


 А Вы готовы отдать за квартиру с интернетом в 512 к unlim 30% своего дохода и расчитаться по всем кредитам , а на остаток жить в свое удовльствие. Я это к тому что нет ничего бесплатного, а инет в Одессе действительно пока дороговат.

----------


## CHDS

> Ну да , тянут кабель до девятого этажа , там медиа конвертер , комутатор и адсл , в 540 наверно влезит


 исключено.... для высокоэтажок - да, но вот частный сектор.... плюс они обещают оптоволокно В КАЖДУЮ КВАРТИРУ, а не до хаба ;-)

----------


## vlad11

> если вы хотите нанять меня на работу по обеспечению фильтрации контента, рассмотрю ваше предложение. а так.. грамотные администраторы применяют различные "ноу-хау" у провайдеров и никому бесплатно не скажут "хау"..)


 На такой скорости, любые технические средства умрут от перегрузки.

----------


## Укртелеком

> Вот только интересно платишь 540 гривен, а тебе проводят оптоволокно, которое стоит около 10 гривен за метр.
> Интересненько - всё же что-то тут не чисто
> 
> Слишком велики затраты - не окупится при условии раздачи нета по такой мизерной цене.


 стоимость волокна на больших партиях 45 центов метр за 4 волоконный кабель для прокладки в кабельной канализации. 
Сейчас выпускают кабель до 96 волокон(даже больше) - стоимость такого не превышает 3 долларов за метр, прокладка меньше доллара за метр.

Если в больших масштабах делать - экономика есть, и достаточно неплохая.

Так что не волнуйтесь все реально, не через два месяца конечно всех подключат - но таирова начнут потихоньку....

Главное найти достаточное количество бригад по распайке волокон, это достаточно квалифицированная работа.

----------


## Погремушкин

А я вот думаю...звонить или не звонить. Живу на поскоте. Наверное следует подождать некоторое время..когда уже кого нить подключат...а потом уже и звонить. 
Очень смущает абонплата...крайне дёшево.

----------


## CHDS

> А я вот думаю...звонить или не звонить. Живу на поскоте. Наверное следует подождать некоторое время..когда уже кого нить подключат...а потом уже и звонить. 
> Очень смущает абонплата...крайне дёшево.


 Да звонить конечно. Звонок вас, пока что, ни к чему не обязывает. Зато мы все еще раз себе подтвердим, что они никому не отказывают ;-) И все дружно в очередной раз усомнимся в реальности всего происходящего! А вот потом уже диллема будет у вас - заключать договор или нет!

----------


## mobix

Специально зарегился на форуме, т.к. тема интересная  :smileflag: 
В общем тоже звонил, на след день перезвонили и сказали, что подключение возможно. Район Таирово.
Решил все-таки пока контракт не заключать, подожду первых отзывов. Интернет в принципе есть у меня нормальный, так что время терпит.

Может как-то можно связаться с Мараховским и узнать о этой конторе?
А то стремно как-то все.  :smileflag:  Вполне реально могут за 2 месяца насобирать денег и свалить.

----------


## Погремушкин

Может я не очень внимательно читал...но кто бы не звонил...ещё никому не отказали))

----------


## MUSIC_S

> Может я не очень внимательно читал...но кто бы не звонил...ещё никому не отказали))


 Мне отказали, но не окончательно Я писал об этом.

----------


## k3dR

По поводу Стрима : в первый день как только начал работать абонотдел пошел и заключил договор!Насчет конторы смею уверить вас , что всё это абсолютно реально, так как я работал в непосредственной близости от господина Мараховского и даже имел честь с ним общаться по этому поводу.Человек очень серьезный и на самом деле все будет как они и обещают.И + к этому я считаю, что все те , кто кричит , что это все афера попросту завидуют и в итоге , когда будет висеть на подключении куча людей и в абонотделах будут говорить ждать по полгода ,они будут кусать локти из-за того что они не заключили договор сейчас.
З.Ы.Исключительно Моё ИМХО и никому его не навязываю!

----------


## llitank

кто-то на матричном форуме(пока не потерли) выложил цитату из письма-обращения к Стрим.ру, где ему ответили, что Стрим.ру никакого отношения к нашему Стриму не имеет.

В Комстар написать никто не хочет?

----------


## cTcangel

> По поводу Стрима : в первый день как только начал работать абонотдел пошел и заключил договор!Насчет конторы смею уверить вас , что всё это абсолютно реально, так как я работал в непосредственной близости от господина Мараховского и даже имел честь с ним общаться по этому поводу.Человек очень серьезный и на самом деле все будет как они и обещают.И + к этому я считаю, что все те , кто кричит , что это все афера попросту завидуют и в итоге , когда будет висеть на подключении куча людей и в абонотделах будут говорить ждать по полгода ,они будут кусать локти из-за того что они не заключили договор сейчас.
> З.Ы.Исключительно Моё ИМХО и никому его не навязываю!


 тут еще никто не кричал что это афера, а что ей всего лишь попахивает :smileflag:  
а ваши слова не дают желающим подключиться утешительных надежд , может вы и есть г-н  Мараховский

----------


## cTcangel

блин, сделали бы сайтик какой-то в блокноте, с ценами и контактами.....
наверно хотят резко выскочить на людей))

----------


## mobix

а суппорт российского отделения и не должен ничего знать по поводу стрима на Украине. Так что то письмо в принципе ничего не доказывает.
А вот где-нибудь пробить по поводу стрима все-таки нужно.
Может есть у кого-нить концы?

----------


## EEE

> По поводу Стрима : в первый день как только начал работать абонотдел пошел и заключил договор!Насчет конторы смею уверить вас , что всё это абсолютно реально, так как я работал в непосредственной близости от господина Мараховского и даже имел честь с ним общаться по этому поводу.Человек очень серьезный и на самом деле все будет как они и обещают.И + к этому я считаю, что все те , кто кричит , что это все афера попросту завидуют и в итоге , когда будет висеть на подключении куча людей и в абонотделах будут говорить ждать по полгода ,они будут кусать локти из-за того что они не заключили договор сейчас.
> З.Ы.Исключительно Моё ИМХО и никому его не навязываю!


 
 ..... как говорится дай бог  чтоб так  и  было...... 

   ИМХО (без  обид) ТЫ  СЛУЧАЕМ НЕЗАСЛАННЫЙ ??? ...уж  больно  хвалиш......

----------


## llitank

это понятно, знать они ничего не должны, но сама-то контора Комстар должна быть в курсе.

какой у них сайт вообще?

----------


## llitank

моё имхо на 21.09.2006: кидалово

----------


## cTcangel

> это понятно, знать они ничего не должны, но сама-то контора Комстар должна быть в курсе.
> 
> какой у них сайт вообще?


 http://ustrimapokasaita.net

----------


## llitank

причем тут Стрим? Я про Комстар, русский тот что.

----------


## Илья Царюк

По поводу нахапать денег и свалить меня за эти дни посетила мысль.

Давайте посчитаем сколько будет желающих подключиться вот так вот сразу без всяких гарантий. 
Возьмем для примера 500 человек. На мой взгляд вполне нормальное кол-во, учитывая что почти все сомневаются.
500 человек по 540 гривен это 54000$. Мне просто смешно от такой суммы. Как думаете, стоит затевать все это, давать рекламу, подставляться, нанимать людей, снимать офис... ради 54 кусков? Это по сути даже не деньги при таком масштабе.  :smileflag: ))

Мне вообще кажется что подключаются только те кто отписывают на форумах. Остальные просто ждут. Поэтому кол-во людей может оказаться еще меньше чем я описал.

----------


## Smirk

Я побегу подключаться сразу после первого отзыва, или не побегу. Зависит от отзыва. =)

----------


## LorDHawK

конечно ждут, хотя бы одного пусть подключат реально
чтобы он дал положительный отзыв что это всё работает тогда и можно шевелиться

----------


## wish

> причем тут Стрим? Я про Комстар, русский тот что.


  Топик внимательнее прочитай  Была ссылка с официального сайта Комстара, о том что они начнут строить сеть в Одессе. То, что они сейчас предлагают это демпинг, быстро отхватят часть рынка и поднимут цены.



> По поводу нахапать денег и свалить меня за эти дни посетила мысль.
> 
> Давайте посчитаем сколько будет желающих подключиться вот так вот сразу без всяких гарантий. 
> Возьмем для примера 500 человек. На мой взгляд вполне нормальное кол-во, учитывая что почти все сомневаются.
> 500 человек по 540 гривен это 54000$. Мне просто смешно от такой суммы. Как думаете, стоит затевать все это, давать рекламу, подставляться, нанимать людей, снимать офис... ради 54 кусков? Это по сути даже не деньги при таком масштабе. ))


 А инвестиций обещали 10 000 000$ 
Сколько же им клиентов надо будет, чтобы окупится лет за 5?

----------


## llitank

> По поводу нахапать денег и свалить меня за эти дни посетила мысль.
> 
> Давайте посчитаем сколько будет желающих подключиться вот так вот сразу без всяких гарантий. 
> Возьмем для примера 500 человек. На мой взгляд вполне нормальное кол-во, учитывая что почти все сомневаются.
> 500 человек по 540 гривен это 54000$. Мне просто смешно от такой суммы. Как думаете, стоит затевать все это, давать рекламу, подставляться, нанимать людей, снимать офис... ради 54 кусков? Это по сути даже не деньги при таком масштабе. ))
> 
> Мне вообще кажется что подключаются только те кто отписывают на форумах. Остальные просто ждут. Поэтому кол-во людей может оказаться еще меньше чем я описал.


 
согласен, этих денег разве что на неплохую иномарку хватит

Посмотрим. Деньги насильно у нас никто не отбирает. И если одесский Стрим - правда, то и цены наших же зажратеньких провайдеров тоже пойдут вниз. 

Помню Матрица в своё время произвела мини-фурор со своим анлимом за смешные(на то время) деньги. Так что я удивлюсь, но не сильно, если Стрим таки будет правдой.

----------


## llitank

> Топик внимательнее прочитай  Была ссылка с официального сайта Комстара, о том что они начнут строить сеть в Одессе. То, что они сейчас предлагают это демпинг, быстро отхватят часть рынка и поднимут цены.


 
угумс, но нигде из этих ссылок я не видел ссылки на стрим.ком.уа 


Там говорилось про перспективу, конкретики никакой.

----------


## k3dR

To EEE : Я не являюсь никаким не засланным, обычный человек, абонент матрицы  :smileflag:   Просто место моей работы было связано с Комстаром очень близко и через людей которые этим занимаются в данный момент я и узнал , что это не афера.Я поначалу просто читал этот топ, много смеялся   а потом все же решил ответить.Опять же повторюсь , свою точку зрения никому не навязываю,хотите подключайтесь , хотите продолжайте говорить что это кидалово.Отпишусь , когда проведут ин-нет.

----------


## llitank

акей, ждём отзывов

----------


## a21

> угумс, но нигде из этих ссылок я не видел ссылки на стрим.ком.уа


 на сайте стрим.ком.юа есть телефонный номер, по которому если позвонить тебе скажут адрес, а данный адрес есть на сайте Комстар.ру. вот ссылка http://www.comstar-uts.ru/about/regions/tvtukr/

----------


## llitank

эта......



"
 Региональная сеть
ООО «ТВТ Украина»

Дочернее предприятие компании «КОМСТАР Объединенные Телесистемы» ООО «ТВТ Украина» предоставляет предприятиям и организациям города Одессы широкий спектр современных телекоммуникационных услуг связи:
• цифровая телефонная связь, 
• передача данных, 
• доступ в Интернет, 
• аренда каналов. 

65026, Украина, г. Одесса, пл. Таможенная, 1
Телефон. 8-048-729-42-42
Факс: 8-048-729-32-92
E-mail: [email protected]
"

и шо по этому поводу?



де тут слово Стрим, или www.stream.com.ua, или 729 5 729  ?!

----------


## YurMax

ты это... на сайт стрим.ком.уа зайди ... внизу синенькие буквочки почитай...  :smileflag:

----------


## a21

в официальном пресс-релизе Комстара написано что ТВТ Украина теперь принадлежит Комстару и 25% Неотелу и назцывается оно теперь не ТВТ Украина, а Комстар-Украина. и зачем указывать номер телефона тот по котораму на реальный адрес комстара посылают, если это кидалово?

----------


## a21

llitank, почитай прошлые сообщения, и отпадут вопросы которые уже обсуждались. дело не в том что это может оказаться левой конторой, а дело в том, что многие сомневаются как Комстар сделает подобные тарифы и не убежит ли он, другой вопрос зачем ему покупать ТВТ-Украина, договариватья с Неотелом и убегать. я незнаю, может Серж скажет.

----------


## wish

> E-mail: [email protected]
> "
> 
> 
> де тут слово Стрим, или www.stream.com.ua, или 729 5 729  ?!


 Сайты twt.com.ua и stream.com.ua имеют один IP-адрес

----------


## llitank

Я просто не вижу связи со стороны Комстара на Стрим. 



У себя на сайте я тоже много чего написать могу и по телефону наговорить разного умею. 



единственное что, так это если этот Стрим находится на 

пл. Таможенная, 1

тогда всё нормально.

----------


## e-max

Шо то недоверяю я этому Комстару, больно у них цены красивые. По идее компании, которые предоставляют спектр услуг, должны проинформировать других провайдеров. Или как заявляют Комстаровцы уже начать выкупать акции.

Навести бы на них монопольный комитет.  :smileflag:

----------


## a21

> Я просто не вижу связи со стороны Комстара на 
> единственное что, так это если этот Стрим находится на 
> пл. Таможенная, 1
> тогда всё нормально.


 там он и находится

----------


## e-max

> там он и находится


 Место положения, ссылки на сайте ... я тоже могу многое написать. Но дело в том, что может и подключат, может и проведут тестовые режимы оборудования, но потом эту контору могут и прикрыть, т.к. очень кризисно это выглядит по отношению к другим провайдерам. Т.е. в свою очередь не дадут какой-то компании, "воображаемой миллионами", стать и заполучить всю Одессу.

----------


## YurMax

> Я просто не вижу связи со стороны Комстара на Стрим. 
> У себя на сайте я тоже много чего написать могу и по телефону наговорить разного умею. 
> единственное что, так это если этот Стрим находится на 
> пл. Таможенная, 1
> тогда всё нормально.


 domain:      stream.com.ua
admin-c:     IMENA-UANIC
tech-c:      IMENA-UANIC
status:      OK-UNTIL 20070803123341
dom-public:  NO
nserver:     ns.comstar.net.ua
nserver:     ns.odessa.comstar.net.ua
mnt-by:      IMENA-UANIC (ua.imena)
remark:      ООО "КОМСТАР-Украина"

Сервер : stream.com.ua
IP адрес : 87.236.224.130

Сервер : comstar.net.ua
IP адрес : 87.236.224.1


подробнее разжевывать уже некуда...

----------


## e-max

телефоны на сайтах разные:
729 5 729

729 4 242

это хоть кого-то смутит, или нет?

----------


## e-max

> domain:      stream.com.ua
> admin-c:     IMENA-UANIC
> tech-c:      IMENA-UANIC
> status:      OK-UNTIL 20070803123341
> dom-public:  NO
> nserver:     ns.comstar.net.ua
> nserver:     ns.odessa.comstar.net.ua
> mnt-by:      IMENA-UANIC (ua.imena)
> remark:      ООО "КОМСТАР-Украина"
> ...


 не пугай!
домайн он и в африке домайн

----------


## YurMax

это ты к чему?

----------


## llitank

> domain:      stream.com.ua
> admin-c:     IMENA-UANIC
> tech-c:      IMENA-UANIC
> status:      OK-UNTIL 20070803123341
> dom-public:  NO
> nserver:     ns.comstar.net.ua
> nserver:     ns.odessa.comstar.net.ua
> mnt-by:      IMENA-UANIC (ua.imena)
> remark:      ООО "КОМСТАР-Украина"
> ...


 
акей, верим)) 

но осадок подозрения есть. Ждем новостей...

----------


## YurMax

по слухам запустят на полную катушку к новому году.

----------


## gonta

whois еще это дает:

remark:      ООО "КОМСТАР-Украина"
remark:      Виктор Артющенко
remark:      Одесса, UA

Кто такой этот Виктор?)

----------


## llitank

кто-кто... АртЮщенко он )))

----------


## YurMax

гениальный вопрос... просто гениальный...

----------


## e-max

freexxx.com.ua

----------


## YurMax

*e-max*



> comstar.com.ua
> IP: [213.248.53.210]
> comstar.net.ua 
> IP: [87.236.224.1]
> 
> как это объяснить? + трассировка маршрута невозможна ...


 ты еще comstar.org.ua посмотри


comstar.net.ua
Ответ сервера : число байт = 56  время = 25 миллисекунд
 1     3  195.138.80.150    vipa.te.net.ua
 2     3  195.138.70.253    e1.visco.te.net.ua
 3   203  195.138.80.177    vlan111.fa0-1-0.cs0-ch2a-co.te.net.ua
 4    15  195.138.64.98     e1-0.pet.te.net.ua
 5    42  195.35.65.32      datacom-gw.ix.net.ua
 6    17  80.91.160.78      KE2-KTU.rtr.newline.net.ua
 7    27  80.91.173.234     undefined.newline.net.ua
 8    94  87.236.224.1      ns.neotel.com.ua


comstar.com.ua
Ответ сервера : число байт = 56  время = 101 миллисекунд
 1     2  195.138.80.150    vipa.te.net.ua
 2     7  195.138.70.253    e1.visco.te.net.ua
 3    29  195.138.80.177    vlan111.fa0-1-0.cs0-ch2a-co.te.net.ua
 4    12  80.93.113.145     kyiv1-ge-0-1-0-850.ett.com.ua
 5    46  139.4.49.5        POS1-2.GW5.FFT3.ALTER.NET
 6    47  149.227.16.229    425.at-6-1-0.CR1.FFT3.ALTER.NET
 7    47  149.227.31.157    so-7-0-0.XR1.FFT4.ALTER.NET
 8    49  146.188.8.134     so-0-1-0.TR1.FFT1.ALTER.NET
 9    78  146.188.8.5       so-4-0-0.TR1.STK2.ALTER.NET
10    88  146.188.11.229    so-6-0-0.XR1.STK3.ALTER.NET
11    81  146.188.7.78      POS1-0.GW9.STK3.ALTER.NET
12   133  146.188.65.38     Sovintel-gw.customer.ALTER.NET
13    99  195.239.13.102    cat03.Moscow.gldn.net
14   294  195.239.10.190    cat02.Moscow.gldn.net
15    99  62.231.1.139      HostLine2-gw.Moscow.gldn.net
16   102  213.248.53.210    213.248.53.210

что я делаю не правильно? 
а вот причем тут comstar.com.ua приплели понять не могу....

----------


## e-max

ёпрст ... я не правильно написал в трассировке маршрута адресса...
+ у меня щас постоянные перпады с нэтом, не мог увидеть этой фигни ...

----------


## cTcangel

> whois еще это дает:
> 
> remark: ООО "КОМСТАР-Украина"
> remark: Виктор Артющенко
> remark: Одесса, UA
> 
> Кто такой этот Виктор?)


 мало ли на кого зареген домен..........

----------


## EEE

whois еще это дает:

remark: ООО "КОМСТАР-Украина"
remark: Виктор     ющенко
remark: Одесса, UA

Кто такой этот Виктор?)     а что  неясно,,,

----------


## cTcangel

гыыыы, админ - юшка, он терь будет всем вирус диоксина процессора рассылать)

----------


## e-max

ппц ... Ющенко малый выгоняет!!!!)))

----------


## iFog

> я считаю, что все те , кто кричит , что это все афера попросту завидуют


 
Я не то чтобы кричал что это афера, но мне серьёзно кажется сомнительным, что всё будет так, как они говорят.

так вот вопрос, кому я завидую?

----------


## iFog

> причем тут Стрим? Я про Комстар, русский тот что.


 Используй силу, Люк!

----------


## iFog

> эта......
> 
> 
> 
> "
>  Региональная сеть
> ООО «ТВТ Украина»
> 
> Дочернее предприятие компании «КОМСТАР Объединенные Телесистемы» ООО «ТВТ Украина» предоставляет предприятиям и организациям города Одессы широкий спектр современных телекоммуникационных услуг связи:
> ...


 по идее Комстар-Украина (с которым мы имеем дело) это и есть ТВТ-Украина

----------


## Sadar

Привет всем. Я тоже позвонил, пообщался с девушкой. Спросила адрес (живу на Котовского), спросила частный дом или высотка. Сказали что перезвонят в течении нескольких дней на возможность подключения.
Подожду ответа. :smileflag:

----------


## Riens

Хмм... очень интересная тема, если учесть что я сам с Котовского, еще и из частного сектора... сегодня позвоню и если выяснится, что "подключение возможно", я начну пить валерьянку--к нам даже Элан толком второй месяц провести не могут, не то что оптоволоконку! 
З.Ы. очень хочется поверить в чудо.

----------


## Soxo

Может и пришло счастье на нашу улицу) от тока всё это похоже даж не на кидалово а  на беспроцентный кредит.
Оно ясень пень зща 2-3 мес они простоф физически нгепотянут всех подключить, отселе выйдет что и по полгода  многие бдут ждать, а кто незахочет так спустя три месяца так и быть лаве  со скрипом да вернут( по крайней мере с частным сектором эт наверняка).

----------


## And

Узнал сегодня про цены для юр. лиц - ни чего особенного, такие же как и у всех.

----------


## zico1

> к этому я считаю, что все те , кто кричит , что это все афера попросту завидуют


 Здесь пока что нечего завидовать.
Есть ли у них лицензии на предоставление услуги интернета?

----------


## krendel

Те кто уже отнес свои кровные и ждет пришествие манны небесной, не могли бы сосканить текст договора и кинуть на форум? Все почитали бы и отпала бы куча ненужных вопросов.

----------


## iFog

*krendel*, Фин уже отвечал на этот вопрос, в договоре сказано, что его текст нельзя передавать третьим лицам.

что странно.

по идее, ты можешь прити, и они тебе его должны показать. не могут же они продавать кота в мешке =)

----------


## krendel

И что, они по логину на форуме вычислят на кого договор оформлен и накажут по попке? Или отрекут от получения благодати господней в виде мегабита? Интересует лишь текст самого договора, реквизиты сторон могут утаить.

----------


## MUSIC_S

Еще одна интересная статья о рынке интернет услуг в Украине.
В конце статьи, есть блок, связанный с нашей темой.
Многое проясняет и вселяет надежду

*http://www.expert.ua/articles/16/0/2166/*

----------


## iFog

> И что, они по логину на форуме вычислят на кого договор оформлен и накажут по попке? Или отрекут от получения благодати господней в виде мегабита? Интересует лишь текст самого договора, реквизиты сторон могут утаить.


 Договор есть договор.

я, к стати, своего имени не скрываю, меня "вычислять" не надо =)

----------


## EEE

> Еще одна интересная статья о рынке интернет услуг в Украине.
> В конце статьи, есть блок, связанный с нашей темой.
> Многое проясняет и вселяет надежду
> 
> *http://www.expert.ua/articles/16/0/2166/*


  .... давно пора  чтобы  пришел нормальный крупный  провайдер  со  своими  сетями и солидным набором  услуг... ато  ета  мелочь покрывающая  пару  кварталов и  сидящая  по  подвалам  и  бойлерным  уже  достала.....

----------


## EEE

.... звонил ..мадам сказала  что поселок и таирова накроют  полностью...без  базара....

----------


## e-max

куул, ребята стараются на всю катушку )

----------


## Afanasiy

Ребята, а по каким телефонам вы звонили? Звоню по 729-42-42 - девочка дает др. телефон: 729-52-03. По этому номеру автомат говорит, что такого номера нет... Что за хрень?

----------


## e-max

> Ребята, а по каким телефонам вы звонили? Звоню по 729-42-42 - девочка дает др. телефон: 729-52-03. По этому номеру автомат говорит, что такого номера нет... Что за хрень?


 http://www.stream.com.ua

----------


## Afanasiy

> http://www.stream.com.ua


 Тел. 729-5-729 - "Набранный Вами номер не существует." 
Нифига не могу понять!

----------


## cTcangel

они уже накрылись :smileflag:

----------


## a21

> Тел. 729-5-729 - "Набранный Вами номер не существует." 
> Нифига не могу понять!


 а у тебя не фарлеп случаем? может они заблокировали этот номер.
у меня с укртелекома все ок.

----------


## EEE

> они уже накрылись


  .........ага сбежали с 500 грн fogа ...  

  да все  работает только  проверил....

----------


## maxkonov

да реально стрим должно быть класно но помоему одно но оно через кабельное

----------


## Afanasiy

> а у тебя не фарлеп случаем? может они заблокировали этот номер.
> у меня с укртелекома все ок.


 Фарлеп, точно. А чего это они номера блокируют? Заговор "Матрица-Фарлеп"???!!!

----------


## a21

конкуренция и зависть. они блокируют всё, что может им мешать. такие вот не честные способы.

----------


## iFog

> .........ага сбежали с 500 грн fogа ...  
> 
>   да все  работает только  проверил....


 Фина =)

только сам хотел это написать =)

----------


## iFog

> конкуренция и зависть. они блокируют всё, что может им мешать. такие вот не честные способы.


 
Да да да, скоро Фарлеп подтянет к офису Комстара тяжелую технику, замотает подступы витой парой... оглушит армию желающих подключиться к конкурентам миллионом звонков телефонов по всему городу. Специальные диверсионные подразделения выйдут на поверхность из коммуникационных телефонных люков в костюмах зелёного цвета хаки с логотипом фарлепа.
Телефон у них есть, поэтому они захватят только почту (электронную) и телеграф (хотя нафиг непонятно).

После смены власти в стране начнут строить фарлепизм. К 2100 году построят.

----------


## llitank

хи-ги)) а на оптиме автомат грит, что "занято - позвоните позже"



в принципе оптима и фарлеп - одна контора)))

----------


## El Comandante

> в принципе оптима и фарлеп - одна контора)))


 Открою страшную тайну: они уже и сидят в одном помещении.

----------


## zico1

Донецкии ЗАО «Систем Кэпитал Менеджмент» (СКМ) приобрела в прошлом году компания «Фарлеп» и днепропетровскую фирму «Оптима». 

«Мы сольем две компании в одну структуру. Я еще не знаю, как она будет называться, какой бренд мы оставим», — говорит генеральный директор СКМ Олег Попов.

Слияние приведет к возникновению крупнейшего интернет-провайдера.

 Я дозвонился до "Комстар" сказали перезвонят в понедельник или во вторник так как у них суббота и воскресение выходные дни.

----------


## a21

на счет каналов. по городу естественно у них они свои, а на украину и мир выходят через Датагруп (если не ошибаюсь) http://www.datacom.com.ua/services/corporate/5305.html , пропускная способность каналов Датагруп на украине до 10 Гбит/сек, выход на мир до 2.5Гбит/с.

----------


## CHDS

походу звонил вчера в эту контору... у мну ЦСС - с соединением проблем не было ;-)
сказали, что сегодня перезвонят - перезвонили. Я живу на 13 фонтана в частном секторе - сюда не проведено НИЧЕГО.... из телефонов есть только Укртелеком и ЦСС - остальные не ведут. А вот стрим сказали можно провести за 4 месяца ;-) договор сказали подписывать на глушко...

Спросил нужно ли что-то доплачивать за кабель - скзаали нет, все включено. И 2 месяца инета включены.... НО! Включены именно два месяца... если вы подключаетесь на тариф 512К - то у вас и эти 2 месяца будет 512К, а если берете мегабит, то и два месяца будет мегабит - за те же деньги... ;-)

----------


## cTcangel

а что мешает подключиться на мегабит, а потом перейти на 512?

----------


## Serge

> на счет каналов. по городу естественно у них они свои, а на украину и мир выходят через Датагруп (если не ошибаюсь) http://www.datacom.com.ua/services/corporate/5305.html , пропускная способность каналов Датагруп на украине до 10 Гбит/сек, выход на мир до 2.5Гбит/с.


 если так - то плохо.. датаком это плохой выбор, только одна магистраль на одессу, изредка падает на время до нескольких часов в разных местах (чаще в николаеве), интернет соответственно тоже.

----------


## =Pulsar=

мне вот интересно другое-они собирают деньги всем(!) обещают техническую возможность....
заоблочные скорости (Для одессы точно) как они физически будут обеспечивать ети скорости?
почему то аферой попахивает

----------


## Serge

> а у тебя не фарлеп случаем? может они заблокировали этот номер.


 это фарлеп так работает на некоторых направлениях - у него такое очень давно иногда происходит, перезванивать надо много раз в разное время суток.

----------


## cTcangel

просто на той стороне антиспам фильтр))))))))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## yobzhik

Обноружил интересную штучку...
Не думаю что в этом сезоне в моду вошли куринные яйца...

----------


## Serge

> *krendel*, Фин уже отвечал на этот вопрос, в договоре сказано, что его текст нельзя передавать третьим лицам.
> что странно.
> по идее, ты можешь прити, и они тебе его должны показать. не могут же они продавать кота в мешке =)


 вообще-то это правильно - конфиденциальность договора (кроме юристов, в случае возниконовения конфликтов). показать могут, разрешить унести или скопировать без подписания - нет

----------


## a21

> это фарлеп так работает на некоторых направлениях - у него такое очень давно иногда происходит, перезванивать надо много раз в разное время суток.


 я подобный вывод сделал, т.к. они блокировали номера айпи телефонии конкурентов. на счет дозвона на стрим точно незнаю, может это техническая проблема, а может и нет.

----------


## =Pulsar=

дозвонился с УкрТел. без проблем

интересует и вторая сторона дела- а как же остальные провайдеры Одессы?
не думаю что они захотят лишаться пирога

----------


## Укртелеком

> если так - то плохо.. датаком это плохой выбор, только одна магистраль на одессу, изредка падает на время до нескольких часов в разных местах (чаще в николаеве), интернет соответственно тоже.


 А выбора из серьезных только 2.

Укртелеком чуть дороже, Датагруп чуть дешевле но с одной магистралью

----------


## a21

Wnet ещё есть. Вообще по поводу Датагруп это было только предположение, возможно им хватит каналов Юмс, всетаки им же принадлежит.

----------


## CHDS

> Обноружил интересную штучку...
> Не думаю что в этом сезоне в моду вошли куринные яйца...


 в моде - в моде.. особенно о компаний, у которых один владелец... и естессно у всех на логе - яйцо... ;-) но это оффтоп....

по поводу провов - ну у них есть щанс исправится - пусть тарифы понижают, а покрытие наоборот увеличивают....

----------


## [bdv]

По поводу провайдеров.
А чего им пока волноваться?
Что, сильно провайдеры волновались когда матрица появилась? Да, постепенно когда матрица стала обосновываться они начали опускать цены, но уже после того как поняли, что матрица никуда не денется.
А теперь давайте посмотрим на такие моменты. 
Попасть в дом в котором уже били свои коробы черное море (или другой ТВ оператор) и матрица почти невозможно, так как жильцы попросту не дают добро. Очень много кооперативных домов, где с председателями вопрос решен уже с одним/двумя из провайдеров. Так что скорее всего они будут пробиваться в дома с боем.
+ еще один момент, я в свое время был знаком с работой кабельной сети. Так вот. Количество людей, которые согласятся платить 100 доларов за подключение не так уж велико....

----------


## vlad11

> на счет каналов. по городу естественно у них они свои, а на украину и мир выходят через Датагруп (если не ошибаюсь) http://www.datacom.com.ua/services/corporate/5305.html , пропускная способность каналов Датагруп на украине до 10 Гбит/сек, выход на мир до 2.5Гбит/с.


 Вы угадали  :smileflag: 
Домен comstar.net.ua висит на IP 87.236.224.1.
Этот IP закреплен за фирмой ООО "НеоТел"

% Information related to '87.236.224.0 - 87.236.224.255'
inetnum:         87.236.224.0 - 87.236.224.255
netname:         NEOTEL-CORE-NET-1
remarks:         Report abuse to <[email protected]>
descr:           Neotel Ltd
descr:           Odessa, Ukraine
country:         UA
admin-c:         NT557-RIPE
tech-c:          NT558-RIPE
status:          ASSIGNED PA 
mnt-by:          NEOTEL-MNT
source:          RIPE # Filtered
role:            Neotel Ltd Administrative team
address:         Yuria Oleshi 11 ap 2
address:         65014 Odessa,
address:         Ukraine
phone:           +380 48 7188889
fax-no:          +380 48 7188890
e-mail:          [email protected]
admin-c:         AT3652-RIPE
tech-c:          VG1094-RIPE
tech-c:          INS9-RIPE
nic-hdl:         NT557-RIPE
mnt-by:          NEOTEL-MNT
source:          RIPE # Filtered
role:            Neotel Ltd NOC team
address:         Yuria Oleshi 11 ap 2
address:         65014 Odessa,
address:         Ukraine
phone:           +380 48 7188889
fax-no:          +380 48 7188890
e-mail:          [email protected]
admin-c:         VG1094-RIPE
admin-c:         INS9-RIPE
tech-c:          VG1094-RIPE
tech-c:          INS9-RIPE
nic-hdl:         NT558-RIPE
mnt-by:          NEOTEL-MNT
source:          RIPE # Filtered

Один из ее администраторов - INS9-RIPE - г-н Шелковенко aka Dynamite.

Теперь смотрем ее линки наружу:
http://www.cidr-report.org/cgi-bin/as-report?as=AS35644
Видим - Датагрупп и ДойчеТелеком.

Комстар декларирует каждому пользователю по IP. Теперь попробуем проанализировать количество наявных реальников.
За НеоТел закреплено всего три сетки /24 - это около 750 адресов, что маловато для их амбициозного плана.
Как только они закупять новые блоки адресов, нужно блоки сетей /20 или /19 - 4 тысячи /8 тысячи IP - вот тогда точно определится главный UpLink.

----------


## Serge

> А выбора из серьезных только 2.
> Укртелеком чуть дороже, Датагруп чуть дешевле но с одной магистралью


 да, ещё Wnet уже с кольцом вроде.. а что там с ETT в плане серьёзности? ещё ITS недавно появился, про них вообще не знаю пока.



> Вообще по поводу Датагруп это было только предположение, возможно им хватит каналов Юмс, всетаки им же принадлежит.


 раздавая метровые анлимиты, они и датаком завалят, когда голодные клиенты все бросятся порнуху из нета выкачивать.)))

----------


## Укртелеком

> да, ещё Wnet уже с кольцом вроде.. а что там с ETT в плане серьёзности? ещё ITS недавно появился, про них вообще не знаю пока.
> 
> раздавая метровые анлимиты, они и датаком завалят, когда голодные клиенты все бросятся порнуху из нета выкачивать.)))


 У нас то магистрали только 4 если я не ошибаюсь - Укртелеком, ЕТТ,  UMC и ETT. Все эти названия идут по ETT. Wnet в свое время прославился тем что 3 дня на вертолете обрыв своей сети искал... Естественно запитанные через него провайдеры лежали. С тех пор все умные берут инет с разных магистралей.


Практика показывает контента в сети меньше чем пропускная ее способность. Если сейчас когда интернет у большинства не превышает 64-128 кб - весь новый контент появляется в течении суток с момента выхода, то когда скорость увеличится в 8-16 раз - каналы начнут простаивать большую часть времени. Кроме того необходимо помнить что даже если у людей хватает денег на 1 мегабит ежемесячно - не факт что они готовы будут раз в 2 месяца тратить 100-150 долларов на новый винт - а тяга к собирательству неистребима - если чтото скачал - надо обязательно сохранить. Поэтому по моим оценкам 300-400 мб/с вполне хватит для обеспечения 7-15 тысяч клиентов, что позволяет и каналам оптовых провайдеров оставаться почти не занятым так и комстару сохранять приемлемую экономику.

----------


## SooR

Бог ты мой, этож какие бешенные каналы на мир должны быть, если даже к тысячи юзеров провести 512...
По сабжу (дочитал до 5 страницы), предложение со стороны именуемого "Стрима" очень выгодное и заманчивое, если что то Fin будет первым абонентом Стрима в Одессе (если не в Украине)  :smileflag: 
Жду этого с нетерпеньем. Сам же тоже подключусь как только так сразу. В офис ещё не звонил, да и ТеНеТ протянули только вчера, пока доволен.

----------


## Укртелеком

> Бог ты мой, этож какие бешенные каналы на мир должны быть, если даже к тысячи юзеров провести 512...
> По сабжу (дочитал до 5 страницы), предложение со стороны именуемого "Стрима" очень выгодное и заманчивое, если что то Fin будет первым абонентом Стрима в Одессе (если не в Украине) 
> Жду этого с нетерпеньем. Сам же тоже подключусь как только так сразу. В офис ещё не звонил, да и ТеНеТ протянули только вчера, пока доволен.


 У укртелекома каналы более 2.5 гигабит сейчас, тоже самое у всех остальных - технический предел достигнут не будет.

Кроме того - если 1000 юзеров берут по 512 килобит - это не значит что провайдеру нужно 500 мегабит, от силы 100 - и то врядли - скорее всего 50 хватит....

----------


## Пилигрим

> дозвонился с УкрТел. без проблем
> 
> интересует и вторая сторона дела- а как же остальные провайдеры Одессы?
> не думаю что они захотят лишаться пирога


 А пусть шевеляться.. качество услуг повышают.. скорость повышают..
но шевелится они не начнут до тех пор, пока не начнеться ЗАМЕТНАЯ миграция с текущего прова на Комстар(если он действительно так хорош)

----------


## Chupa

Мне кажется, что в Стриме очень тщательно продуманы все маркетинговые ходы. Им хватило только пообещать большую скорость в 4 раза дешевле, чем у других провайдеров, чтобы привлечь к себе внимание. Но в самом подключении, имхо, присутствуют некоторые нюансы.




> не факт что они готовы будут раз в 2 месяца тратить 100-150 долларов на новый винт - а тяга к собирательству неистребима - если чтото скачал - надо обязательно сохранить.


 Если будет ограничение 20гб в месяц и обрезаны p2p, DC++ и eMule, как уже оговаривалось в этой теме, то народ много не скачает. Многие желающие подключится планируют выкачивать всё что видят террабайтами. Но в это ограничение на 20гб влезет разве что 20 CD образов/.avi фильмов или 4 DVD/HDTV.

----------


## Engineer

В током случае как я понимаю они хотят ориентироваться на бизнес клиентов, потому как обрезав все о что выше было указано домашние пользователи н очень активно будут подключаться. Но с другой стороны любой бизнес человек, пообщавшись с дамой, поймут, что это как миниму не компетентный человек занимается продажей, а по сему с такой компанией дела иметь наврядли захотят.

----------


## Vergos

[QUOTE=Engineer]В током случае как я понимаю они хотят ориентироваться на бизнес клиентов, потому как обрезав все о что выше было указано домашние пользователи н очень активно будут подключаться. Но с другой стороны любой бизнес человек, пообщавшись с дамой, поймут, что это как миниму не компетентный человек занимается продажей, а по сему с такой компанией дела иметь наврядли захотят.[/QUO

Было как минимум странно со стороны Комстара проводить инвестиции на Украину в рзамере 10 млн. и ориентироваться только на бизнесс клиентов... Даже цены указанные ими в прайсе заинтересовать должны скорее всего и в первую очередь рядового пользователя и обывателя, а в дальнейшем и бизнесс конечно. Тем более что сеть они свою будут позиционировать как многопрофильную: цифровое телевидение, видео по заказу и т.д. 
На сколько мне известно, еще ни один пров из сурьезных и больших, на что предендует Комстсар не обрезал пиринговых клиентов и иже подобные сервисы.... То будет плохая  реклама...
Подал заявку ....ждать в частный сектор на Черемушках 4 месяца!!! Я умру наверное от ожидания. Ждем-с с нетерпением отзывов от первого клиента. В call-центре сказали что они уже нескольких подключили...

----------


## cTcangel

> У нас то магистрали только 4 если я не ошибаюсь - Укртелеком, ЕТТ, UMC и ETT. Все эти названия идут по ETT. Wnet в свое время прославился тем что 3 дня на вертолете обрыв своей сети искал... Естественно запитанные через него провайдеры лежали. С тех пор все умные берут инет с разных магистралей.
> 
> 
> Практика показывает контента в сети меньше чем пропускная ее способность. Если сейчас когда интернет у большинства не превышает 64-128 кб - весь новый контент появляется в течении суток с момента выхода, то когда скорость увеличится в 8-16 раз - каналы начнут простаивать большую часть времени. Кроме того необходимо помнить что даже если у людей хватает денег на 1 мегабит ежемесячно - не факт что они готовы будут раз в 2 месяца тратить 100-150 долларов на новый винт - а тяга к собирательству неистребима - если чтото скачал - надо обязательно сохранить. Поэтому по моим оценкам 300-400 мб/с вполне хватит для обеспечения 7-15 тысяч клиентов, что позволяет и каналам оптовых провайдеров оставаться почти не занятым так и комстару сохранять приемлемую экономику.


 ну, так сказать, простые девушки, чтобы  сидеть в чатах не будут брать такую скорость, а будут брать именно те, кто качает терабайтами)
а болванки решают...

----------


## MUSIC_S

> Если будет ограничение 20гб в месяц и обрезаны p2p, DC++ и eMule


 Как можно убить скачивание по р2р или ослу... порты ведь все не закроешь, да и 80-й тоже в р2р канает?

Сорри за некомпетентный вопрос

----------


## Setup

Всем доброго времени дня.
Я прочитал полностью данную тему и хочу сказать что хорошие и качественные услуги не когда не будут быстро и сразу ( я на счет БЫСТРОГО и КАЧЕСТВЕННОГО инета).
А на счет оптики (типа 570 грн и у тебя два месяца нета) это может быть и реально ....
тока не думаю, что инет будет стабильным за такие бабки)))
 Меня интеесует другое (если все возьмут пусть даже не 512 кб а 256кб, какой же канал у них должен быть, что бы все были довольны....)

----------


## Укртелеком

> ну, так сказать, простые девушки, чтобы  сидеть в чатах не будут брать такую скорость, а будут брать именно те, кто качает терабайтами)
> а болванки решают...


 Друг мой поверьте человеку у которого безлимитный канал 5 мб/с, полторатеррабайта домашних винтов и 5ти террабайтный медиаресурс,
нету там тех террабайт чтобы выкачивать.... Бесконечная гонка выматывает, вы не будете сидеть круглые сутки чтобы акидывать на болванки все что скачиваете, во первых долго, во вторых вы не сможете быстро получить или   
предоставить комуто доступ к скачаному - более того это лишено смысла - даже посмотреть послушать все что выкачиваешь нельзя успеть.

Порнухи в интернете террабайты - согласен - но она интересна потому что ее не очень много у вас - когда количество переваливает террабайт - ее уже никто не смотрит она просто складируется. Тоже самое с фильмами - за 1 день выкачивается 5-10 фильмов - что с ними делать? :smileflag: 
После месяца обжираловки наступает пресыщение - всех девушек сразу не полюбишь, всю еду за 1 присест не сьешь.... 

Банальная логика: 128 Кбайт в секунду. Это 450 мегабайт в час или 11 гигабайт в сутки или 341 гигабайт в месяц. Если качать просто фильмы или порнуху в хорошем качестве то выйдет 400-450 часов контента. Кто сможет каждый месяц тратить 15 часов в день на просмотр всего этого? Даже если качать ДВД или ХДТВ рипы - то понадобится 3-4 часа в день.
Складировать это на диски? бред. На винты - 120 долларов в месяц.

Вот увидите - большую часть времени каналы будут свободны.

----------


## cTcangel

поскачивал фильмов с инета самых последних, качества камрип, и реализатору на радиобазар.
Окупится очень быстро.
это я как вариант предложил
Ну естественно круглосуточно качать что то не получится, с этим я согласен..

----------


## SWARM

> Как можно убить скачивание по р2р или ослу... порты ведь все не закроешь, да и 80-й тоже в р2р канает?
> 
> Сорри за некомпетентный вопрос


 Очень легко ) В договоре есть правила пользования сетью где запрещено этим пользоваться , дальше если Тебя поймали то есть 2 варианта просто порвать договор или начать уголовное преследование т.е. по статье противо пиратской ))

----------


## SWARM

Мда ..... 3 раз Мараховский выходит на рынок интернета ... и ничего не меняется ))))

----------


## vlad11

> Вот увидите - большую часть времени каналы будут свободны.


 C большинством высказываний согласен.
Но! есть парочку моментов.
Для чего многотысячная армия киевских пользователей расшаривает у себя террабайты контента при дешевом траффика UA-IX?
Наши пользователи еще не додумались до генерации тяжелого контента в мир.
Типа варезных сайтов nnm.ru, kpnemo.ru, avaxhome.ru, etc. Но скоро следует от них ожидать.
Про онлайновское радио/видео я уже не говорю.
Кроме того на мегабите очень удобно смотреть видео с сервисов с Google.video и youtube.
Да, еще обкатывается технология распределенных файловых систе с резервированием.
Зачем качать из инета, если можно качнуть с соседа?

P.S. У Матрицы на 3K клиентов каналов на мир - 30 Mb/s.  Но в основном ядро сети не справляется с внутресетевой нагрузкой. Справится ли Комстар?

----------


## a21

я пока не уверен, что эта самая внутреняя сеть будет работать так как на матрице. скорее всего пользователи получат доступ к локальным серверам провайдера с видео, музыкой и играми (если файловые архивы будут своевременно обновлять, то этого вполне должно хватить, что-бы удовлетворить запросы 90% пользователей), а обмен информацией между абонентами не будет организован провайдером и есть вероятность, что даже скорость обмена информацией между абонентами будет ограничена в соответствии со скоростью выхода в сеть Интернет (0.5м/с или 1м/с). если учесть, что комстар расчитывает по этим каналам предоставлять услуги iptv и ip-телефонии, то наверняка их сети будут расчитаны на подобный поток информации.

----------


## wish

> я пока не уверен, что эта самая внутреняя сеть будет работать так как на матрице. скорее всего пользователи получат доступ к локальным серверам провайдера с видео, музыкой и играми (если файловые архивы будут своевременно обновлять, то этого вполне должно хватить, что-бы удовлетворить запросы 90% пользователей), а обмен информацией между абонентами не будет организован провайдером и есть вероятность, что даже скорость обмена информацией между абонентами будет ограничена в соответствии со скоростью выхода в сеть Интернет (0.5м/с или 1м/с). если учесть, что комстар расчитывает по этим каналам предоставлять услуги iptv и ip-телефонии, то наверняка их сети будут расчитаны на подобный поток информации.


 Стрим в Москве не предоставляет никаких внутренних ресурсов с медиа или софтовым содержимым. Вряд ли он будет делать это в Одессе.

----------


## a21

АДСЛ с оптоволокном сравнивать, всеравно что Одессу с Москвой.))
на счет архива, кому-то девушка из комстара говорила, что они формируются.

----------


## SWARM

> АДСЛ с оптоволокном сравнивать, всеравно что Одессу с Москвой.))
> на счет архива, кому-то девушка из комстара говорила, что они формируются.


 Ну да ))) В Москве strim работает по АДСЛ и все довольны качеством, в Одессе вдруг начинают тянуть свою оптическую сеть . Вроде как оптика лучше но может получится совсем наоборот ) Вон укртелеком со своим АДСЛ тому подтверждение ))) Работать это чудо может только у первых 1000 клиентов и то не факт, оптику слишком легко повредить и сложно ремонтировать, а кабельные каналы в домах в очень плохом состоянии.

----------


## a21

на работу АДСЛ влияет не меньше факторов, в том числе которые не зависят от провайдера, телефонные линии всетаки в плохом состоянии у нас. На счет стрима по АДСЛ в москве, как довольных так и не довольных его работой хватает, недовольные переходят на локальные сети или же альтернативных провайдеров (Корбина, Комкор). У локлаьных сетей более интересные предложения и как правило более стабильная работа, ведь они не держат 300 000 абонентов.

----------


## Dreamerok

кто-то в районе преображенской заявку подал ?

----------


## Serge

> Wnet в свое время прославился тем что 3 дня на вертолете обрыв своей сети искал...


 на вертолёте - это такой экстремальный способ удалённого администрирования :smileflag:  




> Тем более что сеть они свою будут позиционировать как многопрофильную: цифровое телевидение, видео по заказу и т.д. 
> На сколько мне известно, еще ни один пров из сурьезных и больших, на что предендует Комстсар не обрезал пиринговых клиентов и иже подобные сервисы....


 но никто ещё не претендовал на "видео по заказу", что не стытуется с разрешением шаровых пиратских кач.. хотя в первое время они вряд ли будут что-то закрывать, чтобы клиентов понабирать.)




> а обмен информацией между абонентами не будет организован провайдером и есть вероятность, что даже скорость обмена информацией между абонентами будет ограничена в соответствии со скоростью выхода в сеть Интернет (0.5м/с или 1м/с).


 скорее всего так и будет

----------


## GlatTon

> Мда ..... 3 раз Мараховский выходит на рынок интернета ... и ничего не меняется ))))


 Неправда. Цены ползут вниз.

----------


## A.S.K.

Можно узнать, а никто случаем не задавался вопросом, почему они сделали н_а_с_т_о_л_ь_к_о_ дешевле? Ведь, в принципе, сделай они цены даже в 2-2,5 раза дешевле от остальных провов это уже было бы супир, да и в сердцах людей сомнений меньше вызывало (8
А так - и "ложили" они везде, и оптиковолокно "каждому!" (с), для полного счастья не хватает, чтоб доплачивали. Аж не по себе, что все так красиво о_0 
...хотя "верю, надеюсь и жду" что это окажеться труЪ^^

----------


## SWARM

> Неправда. Цены ползут вниз.


 Цены ползут вниз и без его участия ))

----------


## =Pulsar=

> АДСЛ с оптоволокном сравнивать, всеравно что Одессу с Москвой.))
> на счет архива, кому-то девушка из комстара говорила, что они формируются.


 Ничего она не сказала, я ее лично спрашивал она сказала не знает, сказала только про Цифровое ТВ.

----------


## =Pulsar=

кстати я как понял что Сотрудники КОмСтар Украина-ето отколовшиеся сотрудники Фарлепа и Матрицы после того как Фарлеп перепродали...

----------


## Алый

> кстати я как понял что Сотрудники КОмСтар Украина-ето отколовшиеся сотрудники Фарлепа и Матрицы после того как Фарлеп перепродали...


 Угу, тоже чего-то так подумалось. :smileflag:   Эх, была-не-была, пойду отдам 540 рублей, посмотрим, что оно и как.

----------


## llitank

Надеюсь, надеюсь у нас таки будет и-нет европейского уровня(громко сказано канеш), бо иначе без Комстара с монополистом Оптима+Фарлеп, которому и так вкусно сидеть сшибать сверх прибыль без расширения канала, радужного бедующего я не вижу.


ждем активной рекламной компании со стороны Комстара

----------


## cTcangel

не надо нам активных рекламных компаний!
пусть лучше будет 512к за 130 грн.
им что, деньги некуда девать??!))

----------


## A.S.K.

> не надо нам активных рекламных компаний!


 А оно уже давно идет. Все эти обсуждения и т.д. и т.п. распространяются очень быстро и именно в той среде, которая нужна компании - среди людей, которым нужен быстрый нет. Вот лично я уже со всеми знакомыми обсудил "политику партии". А вы?))

----------


## llitank

когда Стрим планирует сделать себе нормальный сайт ни кто не слышал?

----------


## EEE

> когда Стрим планирует сделать себе нормальный сайт ни кто не слышал?


 
.... надо им  сказать  пусть заведут страничку  на тут   форуме  и им  реклама  и  на  вопрсы  отвечать  будут.... ето  лутше  чем  засирать  город  тупыми бигбордами...: :smileflag:   :smileflag:

----------


## llitank

нды, ни с оптимы ни с фарлепа дозвониться на 729 5 729 нельзя. 
Позвонил по юмс....

----------


## wish

> Надеюсь, надеюсь у нас таки будет и-нет европейского уровня


 Жду-недождусь, когда нам будут домой тянуть 100Мбитные линии в инет за 50-60 евро в месяц

----------


## Skyforce

Блин, тока что б это всё было True  :smileflag:

----------


## s01

> Можно узнать, а никто случаем не задавался вопросом, почему они сделали н_а_с_т_о_л_ь_к_о_ дешевле?


 Потому что инвестиции... Вопрос зарабатывания денег не стоит.




> Ведь, в принципе, сделай они цены даже в 2-2,5 раза дешевле от остальных провов это уже было бы супир, да и в сердцах людей сомнений меньше вызывало (8


 А это пофиг. Маркетинг говорит: можно обманывать как угодно, лишь бы потребитель _в конечном итоге_ был доволен.
Поэтому в 2 раза - как-то мало, в 100 раз - слишком много. А в 10 раз - в самый раз. 




> А так - и "ложили" они везде, и оптиковолокно "каждому!" (с), для полного счастья не хватает, чтоб доплачивали. Аж не по себе, что все так красиво о_0 
> ...хотя "верю, надеюсь и жду" что это окажеться труЪ^^


 "ТруЪ" будет пока есть деньги. Вспомните как "Матрица" строилась в начале? Тоже самое: волокно в каждый дом, интернет, телевидение, домофон - все что угодно. И что сейчас? Развитие уже не то (мягко говоря), цены как у всех. Подключенные по оптике "матричане" довольны, а те, кто два-три года "ждал матрицу", имеют все шансы еще два-три года "ждать комстар", обсуждая на форуме его крутость и дешевизну.

----------


## Hyper Stone

Быстрее бы Стрим распространялся по всей Одессе, жду не дождусь. Что там с сайтом их и чё они там, на сегодняшний день, кому сделали?

----------


## A.S.K.

обманывать-то оно конечно ничего, но они на эти тарифы заключают контракты, по которым вроде как должны обеспечивать и-нет по этим ценам. хотя это мистический контракт по каким-то загадочным причинам так до сих пор и не появился "пред ясными очЫма")) как будто это что-то нереальное его анонимно выложить...
п.с в два раза совсем не мало. было бы в два раза - вот лично я бы уже пошел искать деньки^^ а своими "в десять раз" они навели на меня панико и загнали в психологический ступор ;D

----------


## Dons

s01 я тебе хочу сказать что матрица просто выполнила свои планы, причем цены как ты говоришь стали такие же как и у всех, цены например на адсл соединение стали такие же как и на оптику причем работает отменно у меня с фтп скорость кача ниже 600кб.с не бывает, пинг отличный единственное что так это нужно подрихтоваеть линию бывает раза 2 в день выбивает, к примеру раньше 32к адсл стоило 120 гр сейчас 50 гр разница есть ? есть + у нас быстро решают проблемы к примеру не было место на фтп тоесть место для юзеров которые туда ломились, у нас поставили еще 1 фтп точной копии первому = ) вот так вот.

----------


## cTcangel

не понял для чего 2 идиентичных фтп?

----------


## llitank

ага, за то с какими криками и воплями всё происходило. Когда уже пользователи начали уходить с Матрицы - та уже начала думать, что лучше оформить человеку зарплату в несколько сотен долларов для сортировки фтп и докупить несколько винчестеров.

----------


## Skyforce

> ага, за то с какими криками и воплями всё происходило. Когда уже пользователи начали уходить с Матрицы - та уже начала думать, что лучше оформить человеку зарплату в несколько сотен долларов для сортировки фтп и докупить несколько винчестеров.


 Кто ? Куда ? Когда ? уходил с матрицы ?

----------


## llitank

когда инкам был забит пару месяцев, потом еще связь с миром на день пропала, недовольных было целый форум. А что там за пределами творилось - сложно представить.

Но не в этом суть, возвращаемся к Стриму

----------


## Алый

Кстати, а что слышно по поводу принадлежности Стрима к ODEX и UA-IX? Какая скорость по Одессе будет, по Украине?

----------


## MrJile

Я заключил договор на прошлой неделе. 
Молодой человек, который оформлял договор, сказал, что стрим планирует делать игровые сервера и фтп. На вопрос какой пинг будет на другие одесские игровые сервера, сказал, что компания постарается сделать пинг минимальным. Аналогичный ответ был получен, относительно пинга и за бугор.

Гарантирована ли скорость заявленная в пакете, сказал, что да.

Откуда внешние каналы у компании, сказал, что не может ответить (то ли не знает, то ли запрещено говорить).

На счет сайта, то ответ был следующим: "Сайт в разработке, через неделю, макс две должен быть готов."(это было на прошлой неделе)

----------


## A.S.K.

неужели все настолько изголодались по порнухе?)) такое осчучение, что в городе её всего пару дыцков, а эти дыцки принадлежат какой-то закрытой секте, попасть в которую просто "анриал")))
знакомый звонил, "к нам" стрим дотянут аж в течении 3-х месяцев 8) долго однако... надеюсь, что другие одесские провы скинут тарифы хотя б до схожего уровня и я буду избавлен от гемороя ездить куда-то и что-то подписывать ;D

----------


## iFog

> Друг мой поверьте человеку у которого безлимитный канал 5 мб/с, полторатеррабайта домашних винтов и 5ти террабайтный медиаресурс,
> нету там тех террабайт чтобы выкачивать.... Бесконечная гонка выматывает, вы не будете сидеть круглые сутки чтобы акидывать на болванки все что скачиваете, во первых долго, во вторых вы не сможете быстро получить или   
> предоставить комуто доступ к скачаному - более того это лишено смысла - даже посмотреть послушать все что выкачиваешь нельзя успеть.


 Ну, вообще, смотря что качать.

Образ фильма с DVD - 4.5GB, а ведь на подходе HDDVD...  :smileflag:

----------


## vlad11

> Кстати, а что слышно по поводу принадлежности Стрима к ODEX и UA-IX? Какая скорость по Одессе будет, по Украине?


 Забейте про Одессу. Одесская точка обмена траффиком в хреновом состоянии, в нее нужно вложить кучу бабла.
В мире больше выложено хороших вещей и качать надо оттуда, а не с диал-апщика в Одессе.

----------


## [bdv]

Тем кто хочет подавать заявки и имеет кооперативные дома. Девушка подтвердила, что вопросы с "пропуском" в дом с председателями должны будут решать сами клиенты. Так что в некоторых домах подключение не удастся (знаю я пару таких председателей......)

----------


## A.S.K.

если вы "не дети", то председатель дома - далеко "не бог"))

----------


## cTcangel

бутылка решает.

----------


## Dynamite

> что-то тут не так... оплата сразу при заключение договора.. подозрительно


 
сорри, не читал ....
пришли показали что меня тут нашли уже N раз.....

подозрительного ничего - все получится  :smileflag:

----------


## =Pulsar=

> Кто ? Куда ? Когда ? уходил с матрицы ?


 Я! жду, не дождусь етого момента.
Все нормальные люди ушли с Матрицы (в Комстар кстати)

----------


## Dynamite

> возможно, причём и с крупными компаниями, как я писал ранее.. только тут вроде известные люди работают. интересно было бы услышать их отзывы, если не коммерческая тайна.. 
> 
> Dynamite ещё бывает здесь?


 
Уже пришел

----------


## Dynamite

> Один из ее администраторов - INS9-RIPE - г-н Шелковенко aka Dynamite.


 угадали




> Комстар декларирует каждому пользователю по IP. Теперь попробуем проанализировать количество наявных реальников.
> За НеоТел закреплено всего три сетки /24 - это около 750 адресов, что маловато для их амбициозного плана.
> Как только они закупять новые блоки адресов, нужно блоки сетей /20 или /19 - 4 тысячи /8 тысячи IP - вот тогда точно определится главный UpLink.


 
уже есть - но автономных систем - может быть несколько - так что всем хватит  :smileflag:

----------


## Dynamite

> P.S. У Матрицы на 3K клиентов каналов на мир - 30 Mb/s.  Но в основном ядро сети не справляется с внутресетевой нагрузкой. Справится ли Комстар?


 
справится  :smileflag: 
учтено множество нюансов

----------


## Zardos

Интересует такой вопрос - будете ли вы закрывать порты используемые для работы p2p сетей eMule, BitTorrent ?

----------


## [bdv]

> Я! жду, не дождусь етого момента.
> Все нормальные люди ушли с Матрицы (в Комстар кстати)


 Вот просто интересно, а чем Матрица так не угодила?

До появления "Стрим", уходить было некуда, сейчас еще тоже как бы некуда, еще не заработал этот самый Стрим.
Лично я собираюсь находиться на обоих провайдерах. Ни кто не гарантирует 100% работы Стрима. Перебои всегда могут быть. А иметь запасной вариант никогда не повредит. 
P.S. Эх, вот сейчас бы мне запасной вариант.....
Что то мой АДСЛ на матрице не поднимается....

----------


## iFog

*Dynamite*, у меня вопрос такой: Я живу в частном секторе. Приходил товарищ, вроде как проверял возможность подключения меня. Вроде как всё решилось положительно, девушка на телефоне сказала что меня могут подключить по оптоволокну.

Действительно ли мне будут тянуть домой оптоволокно?

Уж как-то слишком сказочно звучит =)

----------


## Dynamite

> *Dynamite*, у меня вопрос такой: Я живу в частном секторе. Приходил товарищ, вроде как проверял возможность подключения меня. Вроде как всё решилось положительно, девушка на телефоне сказала что меня могут подключить по оптоволокну.
> 
> Действительно ли мне будут тянуть домой оптоволокно?
> 
> Уж как-то слишком сказочно звучит =)


 
Если сказали - то так и будет

----------


## EEE

........строки подключения будут  соблюдатся ??? или  они  слегка  виртуальные???

----------


## iFog

*Dynamite*, а можно вопрос личного характера?  :smileflag:  

Почему Вы ушли из Матрицы, и ушел ли кто-нибудь вместе с Вами?

----------


## CHDS

> Интересует такой вопрос - будете ли вы закрывать порты используемые для работы p2p сетей eMule, BitTorrent ?


 *Dynamite*, а вот все таки интересно услышать ответ на данный вопрос! ;-)

----------


## A.S.K.

> Интересует такой вопрос - будете ли вы закрывать порты используемые для работы p2p сетей eMule, BitTorrent ?


 очень животрепещущий вопрос  :smileflag:  И еще, тут уже поднимали  вопрос "типа"



> Сообщение от http://www.stream.ru/tariffs/
> Оператор имеет право уменьшить техническую скорость передачи данных к Абоненту по всем тарифным планам, в которых объем предоплаченного трафика неограничен, до 16 Кбит/с с соответствующим уведомлением Абонента, если в течение 3-х месяцев подряд объем входящего трафика Абонента за каждый месяц превышает 20 Гбайт (для тарифных планов СТРИМ НЕО 25 и СТРИМ ТВИН 35 — 30 Гбайт).


 что-то подобное планируется, равно как и планируется ли последующее изменение тарифов в сторону их увеличения?

П.С. Почему общественность не может увидеть контракт, который подписывают все, кто приходит к вам? В чем "подвох"? 8)

----------


## Dynamite

> *Dynamite*, а можно вопрос личного характера?  
> 
> Почему Вы ушли из Матрицы, и ушел ли кто-нибудь вместе с Вами?


 
Вопросы личного характера в данной теме не обсуждаются, и я думаю никого кроме меня они не должны касаться.
Думаю я полностью ответил на все в дальнейшем могущие возникнуть вопросы.

----------


## llitank

> Сообщение от Zardos
> Интересует такой вопрос - будете ли вы закрывать порты используемые для работы p2p сетей eMule, BitTorrent ?


 
Думаю г-н Динамит пока не в курсе этого вопроса, или ответ не тот, что мы хотим услышать. А может я сильно много фантазирую, и человек просто не успел ответить =)


в любом случае, если Стрим взяв старт так низко, предлагая настолько привлекательные услуги, то и всё остальное будет в порядке, а именно никакого трафика и ограничений на p2p eMule и BitTorrent

так или иначе хотелось бы услышать окончательную позицию )

----------


## Dynamite

> *Dynamite*, а вот все таки интересно услышать ответ на данный вопрос! ;-)


 я не обладаю на данный момент информацией, которая может ЭТО подтвердить.

----------


## Setup

мИне смешно.................
кто отдал бабки (540грн)

----------


## Fireball

возникла мысль:
Комстар, Стрим, МТС - одно и то же, в принципе, объединение...
Кого покупал\в кого вкладывалось МТС? Не в UMC случайно? А не имеют ли они довольно жирные каналы уже? Не стоят ли у них на каждом шагу вышки, к которым уже нечто подведено? Не упрощает ли это последующую прокладку линий? Уже в наличии специалисты, каналы (работы могли вестись уже давно) и т.п....

блин, это уже писали тут:
http://www.expert.ua/articles/16/0/2166/
и доверять им можно больше, чем мне. Вывод - нужно читать всю тему до того, как постить. 
Вот так вот и не происходят великие открытия... Пойти переоткрыть закон всемирного тяготения??

----------


## Fireball

> если вы "не дети", то председатель дома - далеко "не бог"))


 Ну если он работает где-то ещё и у него 2 приёмных дня по 1 часу в неделю, а в это время он на даче или работе или возмущённая жена выгоняет  :smileflag: 

И жаль, что нельзя раздавать инет. Через меня сейчас ходит человек, которому нужна только аська, дневники и иногда скачать какие-нибудь обновлённые\редкие драйвера для клиентов. То, что он не подключится отдельно - 100%, разве что по диал-ап по трафику (когда-то такую туфту предлагал скайлайн), а все закачки полюбому на мне.

Оччень важен вопрос p2p - без него для меня нет смысла в 512К - не по страничкам же лазить...

----------


## A.S.K.

> Ну если он работает где-то ещё и у него 2 приёмных дня по 1 часу в неделю, а в это время он на даче или работе или возмущённая жена выгоняет


 дык не вопрос - переизбираити его. дом-то коперативный  :smileflag:

----------


## Fireball

> дык не вопрос - переизбираити его. дом-то коперативный


 Сейчас расскажу, как обстоит дело:
Никто не хочет нигде работать председателем. Зарплата - малая, мороки (если нормально выполнять обязанности) - много. У нас собрания вообще не проводятся и даже если и провести, то человек 10 соберётся  :smileflag:  (из 5этажки в 8 парадных)
Мой дед тоже председатель, но в другом доме - с ним-то хоть можно договориться и он обычно на месте...

Итого: нужна инфа от Dynamite и собрать деньгу. При удачном первом и втором - сразу в офис. Побегу.

P.S. Ну вот, предположим, приходят они ко мне домой. У меня тут свитч стоит, в окне 3 кабеля (1 тенетовский), рядом сервак. Даже если я раздавать инет не буду, то априори я нарушитель и не подключат? Или до факта нарушения?

P.P.S. И ещё, как будет видеться ОС это внешнее устройство? Просто как шлюз в локалке? У меня будет использоваться GNU\Linux - не хочу потом морочиться после подключения...

----------


## Dan Gien

Вот вижу, что на Черемушках и в центре роют какие-то "траншеи", неглубокие. Никто не в курсе, что это прокладывать собираются? Похоже на кабель какой-то (для труб обычно ямы глубже  :smileflag: ), а вот кто это прокладывает, не "Стрим" ли? Или кто-то другой спешит накрыть город? :smileflag:

----------


## cTcangel

улицы в студию

----------


## SiD

> улицы в студию


 Добровольского от Заболотного в сторону Марсельской сразу за трамвайной линией.

----------


## Dynamite

> P.P.S. И ещё, как будет видеться ОС это внешнее устройство? Просто как шлюз в локалке? У меня будет использоваться GNU\Linux - не хочу потом морочиться после подключения...


 
как обычный Ethernet порт, но настраивать PPPOE соединение все равно придется.

----------


## Fireball

> как обычный Ethernet порт, но настраивать PPPOE соединение все равно придется.


 Спасибо.
А когда примерно будет известно о возможности ораничения трафика? И про p2p? 
Чтоб зря тему не засорять повторениями вопросов  :smileflag:

----------


## cTcangel

> Добровольского от Заболотного в сторону Марсельской сразу за трамвайной линией.


 на черемушках и в центре

----------


## Sergik

генерала петрова - уже пересекли гайдара и дошли до космонавтов

----------


## Sergik

траншеи действительно под оптику, неглубокие и не широкие.
интересно, ЧЬИ?

----------


## Alexey

Вдоль Ильфа и Петрова от Глушко до Вильямса, такая ак Вы описываете, не глубокая и вдоль всей улицы. Если это для кабеля то наверное будет потом много обрывов при всяких ремонтах труб  + по Маршала Жукова что-то прокладывают но через люки (наверное обычный телефонный... не наш  :smileflag:  )

----------


## Sadar

Мне сегодня сказали что подключение возможно в течении 2 месяцев, может раньше. (пос. Котовского)

----------


## Погремушкин

*Sadar* а улица какая?

----------


## Sadar

Крымская, район Марсельской

----------


## a21

друг узнавал в том же районе, сказали через 3 месяца

----------


## Sadar

Ну я на это сильно не надеюсь (что в течении 2 месяцев). Хоть хорошо что есть тех. возможность

----------


## EEE

.... СТРОКИ ВЕЩЬ  УСЛОВНАЯ МНЕ  СКАЗАЛИ 2  МЕСЯЦА ДНЕПР-ДОРОГА
 МЕЖДУ  ЗАБЛОТНОГО И МАРСЕЛЬСКОЙ.... БУДЕМ  СЧИТАТЬ ЧТО  К  НОВОМУ  ГОДУ  СДЕЛАЮТ...ТЕМ  БОЛЕЕ ИМ ЕТО  ВЫГОДНО У  МЕНЯ  В  ДОМЕ ТОЛКО  ОКОЛО 30 АБОНЕНТОВ НА  РАЗНЫХ  ПРОВОВ  ВО ДВОРЕ  ОКОЛО СОТНИ..
 ЕСЛИ  ТО  ЧТО ГОВОРЯТ РЕАЛЬНО  ДУМАЮ  ВСЕ  ПЕРЕЙДУТ НА СТРИМ...
 ЖЕЛАТЕЛЬНО ЧТОБЫ  ОН  УВЕЛИЧИЛ  КОЛИЧЕСВО  ПАКЕТОВ НЕ ВСЕМ НУЖЕН  МЕГБИТ.. МНОГО  ЛЮДЕЙ ИМ  БЫ И 128  САМЫЙ  РАЗ ЧТОБ  ДЕШЕЛЕ.
 ПЛЮС ОНИ  ОБЕЩАЮТ РАЗВИВАТСЯ  (ЦИФ.ТЕЛЕВ) А ЕТО  УЖЕ  ТИСЯЧИ  И  ТИСЯЧИ   АБОНЕНТОВ....

----------


## A.S.K.

имхо самый важный вопрос на данный момент - п2п. ибо без этого лично я не вижу смысла в и-нете на 1мб...

----------


## Smirk

> имхо самый важный вопрос на данный момент - п2п. ибо без этого лично я не вижу смысла в и-нете на 1мб...


 Согласен.

----------


## EEE

ДА НЕБУДУТ  ОНИ  НЕ-ЧЕ  РЕЗАТЬ............

----------


## .:Little:.

> ДА НЕБУДУТ  ОНИ  НЕ-ЧЕ  РЕЗАТЬ............


 Это твое мнение или информация?
Только этот вопрос и останавливает, придеться тупо ждать, пока кого-то подключат.

----------


## A.S.K.

> ДА НЕБУДУТ  ОНИ  НЕ-ЧЕ  РЕЗАТЬ............


 я конечно понимаю, что это делать совсем невыгодно, однако первый ответ на этот вопрос был 



> я не обладаю на данный момент информацией, которая может ЭТО подтвердить.


 т.е. хз.)

----------


## Fireball

Просто если дождаться первых подключенных, то наступит зима и они ничего делать не будут... Я ждал подключения к Доманету 4 месяца из-за зимы неожиданно наступившей через 1,5-2 месяца после заявки...

----------


## axis

Вопрос к тем кто подписал договор:
Прописаны ли там сроки в которые они обязааны подключить???
Если нет , то можно ждать второго пришествия
Как обычно "неожиданно" начнется зима, и т.д.
По моему? требование сразу заключать договор и платить деньги? это попытка взять у нас безпроцентный кредит на развитие  :smileflag: 
Хотя если это российская кампания которая хочет вложить те деньги которые они заявили ( не помню точно сумму ) то зачем им нужны сразу деньги с желающих подключится???
Если они боятся что люди подпишут договор о намерении и откажутся, то это глупо - с такими тарифами кто же откажется???

Короче мне этот нюанс непонятен

Тут вроде есть человек "приближенный к императору", если можно , ответьте пожалуйста на мой вопрос.

Заранее благодарю 


С уважением

  Axis

----------


## fin

> Вопрос к тем кто подписал договор:
> Прописаны ли там сроки в которые они обязааны подключить???


 В явном виде указано, что должны подключить в течение ровно двух месяцев со дня заключения договора.

----------


## YurMax

> По моему? требование сразу заключать договор и платить деньги? это попытка взять у нас безпроцентный кредит на развитие


  так это... у всех сразу договор и деньги.... а инет попозже...
кто исключение?

----------


## grinch

люди я тут с человеком из Москвы переписываюсь, у него Стрим. Если есть какие-то вопросы вдруг, технические например или еще что, я могу спросить у него.

----------


## fin

> люди я тут с человеком из Москвы переписываюсь, у него Стрим. Если есть какие-то вопросы вдруг, технические например или еще что, я могу спросить у него.


 Это почти бессмысленно уже хотя бы потому, что в Москве он базируется на DSL, а у нас обещают сразу оптику. Нет никаких гарантий, что в остальном будет так же, как в Москве.

----------


## tpx

> имхо самый важный вопрос на данный момент - п2п. ибо без этого лично я не вижу смысла в и-нете на 1мб...


 не самый важный вопрос это ограничения по траффику.

p2p все не перережиш(это ведь не то что у нас забанили один ip крафта и все), к тому же socks proxy они точно перекрывать не будут.

----------


## A.S.K.

меня даже с "русским" ограничением по трафику "але не более 3-х месяцев подряд по 20 гб и выше" устроит)
а вот возможное (хотя и маловероятное) урезание п2п навряд. 

в обшем, скажу чего я жду : "свободы диалапа со стабильной работой и  скоростью 1мб" надеюсь это не сильно много? ;D

----------


## Fireball

> люди я тут с человеком из Москвы переписываюсь, у него Стрим. Если есть какие-то вопросы вдруг, технические например или еще что, я могу спросить у него.


 У меня брат на Стриме московском 160К. Его очень задалбывает ограничение трафика, потому уходит на локалку с 24 у.е. за 600К  :smileflag: 

Tenet готов на мужественный шаг по предоставлению таких услуг? И, главное, шаг должен сопровождаться повышением стабильности работы на пару порядков

----------


## A.S.K.

> потому уходит на локалку с 24 у.е. за 600К


 хоу-хоу-хоу!!! да, с такой локалкой можно жить и жить!  :smileflag: 
но, ведь как известно, "пока гром не грянет - мужик не перекреститься"  посему вы понимаете, когда все остальные провы начнут "колдовать" со своими тарифами...

----------


## llitank

В опсчем так. Интересности:

1 "СТРИМ ПОЧТА" почтовый ящик на 50мб @stream.com.ua (входит в базовую услугу)

Объём можно наращивать(видимо за доплату)

2  "СТРИМ ДРАЙВ" место на сервере 1Гб (входит в базовую услугу).

Я так понял это а ля Матричный инкам, но прикольнее ))

3 "СТРИМ-Арена" предоставление услуг на игровые серера (не входит в базовую услугу)

Проплачивается отдельно

4 "Личный кабинет" а ля статистика. Но не такая конченная как на Матрице(судя из которой я за 2006 год отсидел 360 дней в интеренте), а примерно такая как на Оптиме. 
- можно изменять параметры доступа к услугам
- получать сообщения от оператора
- пополнять свой счёт, используя веб-мани и др. хню

----------


## Fireball

llitank, давай ещё, раз Dynamite потерялся...

----------


## llitank

ну и упоминавшиеся ранее правила использования доступа в интеренет.



1 Оборудование и софт, который в Украине не сертифицирован использовать нельзя (гг канеш)
2 Эл почту с угрозами и матом отсылать нельзя (тоже гг)
3 Нельзя рассылать спам, агитацию, и т.д. (согласен)
 и здесь же написано, что нельзя флудить на форуме Usenet, а так же нельзя флудить на других форумах(бумпацтул).
4 Не размещать ресурсы со спамом 
5 Не размещать в интеренте, то что противоречит нормам законодательства Украины(парнушка, насилие и т.д.)
6 не использовать несанкционированный доступ и наносить ущерб ресурсам Оператора
7 не делать ничего, что может повредить нормальному функционированию ресурсов
8 Не использовать без спроса идентификационные данные третьих особ.
9 не использовать несуществующие обратные адреса, при отправке электронных листов (ггг)
10 Не использовать канал, для доступа в сеть третьим особам
11 Не делать того, что перечит общим нормам использования ресурсов интернет




ну, не смотря на это, довольно интересного содержания дополнение, всё остальное весьма и весьма гламурно и грамотно

----------


## Fireball

> 10 Не использовать канал, для доступа в сеть третьим особам


 А, всё-таки третьим человеческим особям, а не машинам!  :smileflag: 
А то у меня в доме их 2 шт и уже нат или маскарадинг.

----------


## llitank

ну понятно, в смыле соседу не проводить

----------


## Пилигрим

> ЖЕЛАТЕЛЬНО ЧТОБЫ  ОН  УВЕЛИЧИЛ  КОЛИЧЕСВО  ПАКЕТОВ НЕ ВСЕМ НУЖЕН  МЕГБИТ.. МНОГО  ЛЮДЕЙ ИМ  БЫ И 128  САМЫЙ  РАЗ ЧТОБ  ДЕШЕЛЕ.


 ага размечтался, понту вести прову оптику, чтоб юзверь платил 70грн, хоть и при этом канал всего 128К(это взял для примера).
В том то и дело, что скорость предлагаеться большая, да и цены как за ТАКУЮ скорость ОЧЕНЬ привлекательные, но вот немногие будут для ДОМАШНЕГО пользования тянуть инет за 200грн, а вот за 50грн на 32к и сидят ...

----------


## MrJile

> 3 "СТРИМ-Арена" предоставление услуг на игровые серера (не входит в базовую услугу)


 Это точно не входит? Может я договор не внимательно читал. Сегодня еще раз посмотрю, а то нах.. их Стрим-Арена вообще будет нужна.

----------


## A.S.K.

а вот представте, что все "гггг" будут жестко контролить (только не спрашиваити меня "как\зачем"?) тогда будет полный "ROFL"  :smileflag: 

сильно все-же хотелось услышать мнение г-на (господина) Dynamite(а) по данным вопросам. пусчай и не утверждение в стиле "да\нет", а в форме "намеков", но так, чтобы все всё поняли. ну, типо: "мы дадим вам все, что дают вам ваши проваидеры, но с большей скоростью, стабильностью и за меньше денек. это приблизительно то, что как я думаю, желают тут услышать многие.

о, "обманите" нас пожалуйста! ;D

----------


## iFog

> 2 "СТРИМ ДРАЙВ" место на сервере 1Гб (входит в базовую услугу).
> 
> Я так понял это а ля Матричный инкам, но прикольнее ))


 Чем прикольней?

----------


## llitank

тем, что на матрице все сливаемые файлы кладутся в общее пространство, причем фильмы, музыка и другой полезный софт в итоге переносится на фтп. А тут будет собственный контейнер, который, по всей видимости, можно контролировать в отношении доступа и удалять оттуда софт ни кто не будет(правда 1Гб маловато, двд-образ не перекинешь, но для иных потребностей очень даже ничего).
Главное, чтоб скорость туда была не пакетная, а 2-3мегабайты

----------


## EEE

> ага размечтался, понту вести прову оптику, чтоб юзверь платил 70грн, хоть и при этом канал всего 128К(это взял для примера).
> В том то и дело, что скорость предлагаеться большая, да и цены как за ТАКУЮ скорость ОЧЕНЬ привлекательные, но вот немногие будут для ДОМАШНЕГО пользования тянуть инет за 200грн, а вот за 50грн на 32к и сидят ...


  .... НЕСКАЖИ ЕТО  НУЖНО  ДЛЯ  БОЛЕЕ ШИРОКОГО ОХВАТА АУДИТОРИИ
 ЕСЛИ КАБЕЛЬ В  ДОМ ЗАВЕЛИ ТО  ОСНОВНЫЕ  РАСХОДЫ  ПОЗАДИ...И  ЕСЛИ  СКАЖЕМ  В  ДОМЕ  БУДЕТ  2ЧЕЛ 1МБ  5  ЧЕЛ 512  И 10 128.....ИТД..

----------


## llitank

> Это точно не входит? Может я договор не внимательно читал. Сегодня еще раз посмотрю, а то нах.. их Стрим-Арена вообще будет нужна.


 ну если эта "Арена" будет самым интересным ресурсом в Украине, то может за него деньги платить и будут.

Вот к примеру игровые ресурсы Оптимы очень популярны, но они бесплатны...

Вообще, честно говоря, я сам не в курсе кто будет пользоваться этим за деньги. Дети, которые своим большинством и пользуются такими серверами, много денег не имеют, а убедить маму с папой, что это что-то за что нужно отдавать денежку сможет не каждый. Да и вообще, конкурировать с бесплатными ресурсами "Арена" сможет только тогда, когда она предложит что-то ооочень крутое.
Посмотрим, судя по всему эта услуга опциональна, было бы не очень корректно делать эту услугу опцией и не брать за это деньги.

----------


## MrJile

Прошу прощения за оффтоп, но *EEE* чего Вы собственно кричите? Не будете ли Вы так любезны CapsLock отжать.  :smileflag:

----------


## iFog

> .... НЕСКАЖИ ЕТО  НУЖНО  ДЛЯ  БОЛЕЕ ШИРОКОГО ОХВАТА АУДИТОРИИ
>  ЕСЛИ КАБЕЛЬ В  ДОМ ЗАВЕЛИ ТО  ОСНОВНЫЕ  РАСХОДЫ  ПОЗАДИ...И  ЕСЛИ  СКАЖЕМ  В  ДОМЕ  БУДЕТ  2ЧЕЛ 1МБ  5  ЧЕЛ 512  И 10 128.....ИТД..


 Капслок заел?

----------


## llitank

поправка:

дисковое пространство на сервере может увеличиваться(за денежку)
почтовых ящиков можно создать несколько(за денежку)

----------


## grinch

в Москве у Стрима несколько лицензионных серверов ксс. Может быть это имеется в ввиду, что просто так качнул с их фтп игру и гамаеш не получится, а нужно лицензию покупать

----------


## grinch

> .... НЕСКАЖИ ЕТО  НУЖНО  ДЛЯ  БОЛЕЕ ШИРОКОГО ОХВАТА АУДИТОРИИ
>  ЕСЛИ КАБЕЛЬ В  ДОМ ЗАВЕЛИ ТО  ОСНОВНЫЕ  РАСХОДЫ  ПОЗАДИ...И  ЕСЛИ  СКАЖЕМ  В  ДОМЕ  БУДЕТ  2ЧЕЛ 1МБ  5  ЧЕЛ 512  И 10 128.....ИТД..


 полностью согласен. Всем не нужно 1 мбит. Если они не сделают пакетов со скоростью поменьше и соответсвенно которые стоят менше, они потерят много клиентов

----------


## llitank

что вы со своими клиентами? Может им не рентабельно брать клиентов, которые не могут заплатить 130грн за интернет.

----------


## Chupa

> .... НЕСКАЖИ ЕТО  НУЖНО  ДЛЯ  БОЛЕЕ ШИРОКОГО ОХВАТА АУДИТОРИИ
>  ЕСЛИ КАБЕЛЬ В  ДОМ ЗАВЕЛИ ТО  ОСНОВНЫЕ  РАСХОДЫ  ПОЗАДИ...И  ЕСЛИ  СКАЖЕМ  В  ДОМЕ  БУДЕТ  2ЧЕЛ 1МБ  5  ЧЕЛ 512  И 10 128.....ИТД..


 как я понял, оптика ведётся каждому абоненту, поэтому расходы на каждого клиента будут одинаковы

----------


## mobix

Оплата вебманями - это радует  :smileflag: 

И у меня вопрос: А если мне в квартире далеко надо кабель провести? Я слышал вроде как нашару только 5 метров проводят? Да еще и с запасом, т.к. планирую перебираться в след году в другую комнату.
Или с оптикой такие финты ушами не пройдут?

----------


## llitank

всё что дальше 5 метров не на шару

----------


## fin

> И у меня вопрос: А если мне в квартире далеко надо кабель провести? Я слышал вроде как нашару только 5 метров проводят? Да еще и с запасом, т.к. планирую перебираться в след году в другую комнату.
> Или с оптикой такие финты ушами не пройдут?


 Так до 5 метров пусть проводят оптикой, а дальше витой парой до компьютера долго тянуть можно  :smileflag: .

----------


## Fireball

Там же соединение от устройства, в которое входит оптоволокно, до твоего компа по обычной витой паре идёт (ethernet) - проблема длины этого кабеля, думаю, стоять не очень будет  :smileflag:  В крайнем случае будет копеечная доплата.

----------


## X Lord X

Вобщем так ... Чёт я потерялся в 41 странице и ниче так и не понял ... подключится можно к Стриму ? Настоящий ли это Стрим или просто пародия? И когда они планируют сайт зделать?

----------


## leshax

strim.od.ua

----------


## cTcangel

http://www.stream.com.ua

----------


## Алый

Такс, тут пошел слух, что это акционные тарифы, которые действуют до января 2007г., а потом, вроде бы, всё будет совсем по другому. Кто что слышал?

----------


## A.S.K.

*Алый*, а вот это надо бы узнать у подписавших контракты, пусчай его прочитают неспеша, с расстановкой, за чашкой кофЭ и опосля расскажут нам  :smileflag: 
Господа, не соблаговолите ли вы поведать нам что-то интересное по поводу таких домыслов?

----------


## llitank

> Такс, тут пошел слух, что это акционные тарифы, которые действуют до января 2007г., а потом, вроде бы, всё будет совсем по другому. Кто что слышал?


 Провайдер имеет право повышать цену на услуги

кроме того, есть такой пунктик, в котором сказано, что Абонент имеет право не согласится с новыми ценами на услуги.



По логике понятно, что Абонент может не согласится только в том случае, когда новые цены будут выше старых(покажите мне абонента, который не согласится с понижением цен=))). Отсюда и слушок. Вполне обоснованный

----------


## llitank

> *Алый*, а вот это надо бы узнать у подписавших контракты, пусчай его прочитают неспеша, с расстановкой, за чашкой кофЭ и опосля расскажут нам 
> Господа, не соблаговолите ли вы поведать нам что-то интересное по поводу таких домыслов?


 
я ничего пока не подписывал, тем не менее )))

----------


## Dynamite

> Оплата вебманями - это радует 
> 
> И у меня вопрос: А если мне в квартире далеко надо кабель провести? Я слышал вроде как нашару только 5 метров проводят? Да еще и с запасом, т.к. планирую перебираться в след году в другую комнату.
> Или с оптикой такие финты ушами не пройдут?


 
В квартире ставится медиаконвертер - а дальше по квартире из него тяните эзернетом куда хотите.

----------


## X Lord X

Я жыву в частном доме, могу я подключиться к Стриму ?
Сколько стоит подключение ?

----------


## cTcangel

странно, что не в ча*СН*ом
а по поводу п*ок*лючения* в* Стриму 729 5 729

----------


## X Lord X

> странно, что не в ча*СН*ом
> а по поводу п*ок*лючения* в* Стриму 729 5 729


 Умный *? =)
Я просто быстро пишу и не читаю потом что написал ) время нет )

----------


## Fireball

Московский пользователь Стрима только что сообщил, что каждый месяц качает около 40 ГБ и ему пока ни разу канал не ограничивали. И инцидентов подобных не знает. Говорит, что это как крайний случай при перегрузке канала могут ввести.

----------


## [bdv]

> Такс, тут пошел слух, что это акционные тарифы, которые действуют до января 2007г., а потом, вроде бы, всё будет совсем по другому. Кто что слышал?


 Я как раз у девушки спрашивал о случае повышения цены. Она ответила. Контракт подписывается на год, т.е. после подписания контракта клиент не будет платить больше минимум 1 год.

----------


## cTcangel

> Умный *? =)
> Я просто быстро пишу и не читаю потом что написал ) время нет )


 квот фром рулс



> ...Старайтесь писать грамотно, общие правила грамматики соблюдать строго рекомендуется...

----------


## fin

> www.strim.od.ua


 Автора этого чуда - в студию!

Я не давал разрешения использовать мои цитаты на сторонних серверах без моего предварительного на то разрешения. Это плагиат в чистом виде  :smileflag: .

----------


## Алый

> strim.od.ua


 Супер, чувак ты реально рулишь. Изначально не придал ссылке внимания - думал неправильно дали линк на stream.com.ua, но когда зашёл=) Молодец, так держать, поднял настроение на весь день!

----------


## iFog

> что вы со своими клиентами? Может им не рентабельно брать клиентов, которые не могут заплатить 130грн за интернет.


 Есть мнение, что 130 тоже не рентабельно, и это только стартовая цена... =)

----------


## iFog

> В квартире ставится медиаконвертер - а дальше по квартире из него тяните эзернетом куда хотите.


 Так как с подключением _нескольких_ домашних компьютеров к сети? Если у меня дома два десктопа, ноутбук и КПК... могу я _официально_ всё это хозяйство подключить к купленному каналу так, чтобы не иметь трений с провайдером?

Желательно, конечно, вообще поставить Wi-Fi точку доступа в одном месте в доме...

----------


## andreyka

> Автора этого чуда - в студию!
> 
> Я не давал разрешения использовать мои цитаты на сторонних серверах без моего предварительного на то разрешения. Это плагиат в чистом виде .


 Автор таки в студии
Дисклаймер ридать тутачки - http://andreyka.od.ua/

----------


## Dynamite

> Так как с подключением _нескольких_ домашних компьютеров к сети? Если у меня дома два десктопа, ноутбук и КПК... могу я _официально_ всё это хозяйство подключить к купленному каналу так, чтобы не иметь трений с провайдером?
> 
> Желательно, конечно, вообще поставить Wi-Fi точку доступа в одном месте в доме...


 По договору Вы подключаете к сети только ОДИН компьютер.

----------


## Fireball

> По договору Вы подключаете к сети только ОДИН компьютер.


 А за всё, что кроме него? Кабель отрежут или что?
Как решить эту проблему? Проводить ещё по каналу на каждый комп или заключать договор, как субпровайдер?  :smileflag:

----------


## Kaspian

У всех провайдеров это написанно, пока, на практике, мне встретился всего один такой(и то только пытавшийся это реализовать), в далёкой глубинке России. Так что я бы на вашем месте особо не нервничал, отследить подобную вещь довольно проблематично.

----------


## Fireball

Проблематично это одно, а вдруг какому админу будет скучно сидеть и он решит посмотреть содержимое пакетов случайно выбранного пользователя?  :smileflag:  Хотя я не думаю, что это такое уж интересное развлечение для уставшего админа.

Меня действительно интересует, что они думают по поводу этого своего пункта - не абсурд ли? Одно дело - не предоставлять услуги третьим лицам, а другое - второму родному компу.

----------


## a21

> дело - не предоставлять услуги третьим лицам, а другое - второму родному компу.


 каким образом отличить "второй родной комп" от компа третьего лица?
помоему данный вопрос исчерпан.

а на счет возможности 2-х и более независимых подключений в одну квартиру хотелось бы узнать.

----------


## A.S.K.

или за подключение исчо одного контупера дома условно небольшая доплата?...
думаю, что такая практика бы имела успех)

----------


## fin

> Автор таки в студии
> Дисклаймер ридать тутачки - http://andreyka.od.ua/


 


> Взято с https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=15478&page=42:
> Цитата:Сообщение от leshax
> www.strim.od.ua
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> ...


 Уважаемый автор блога! Отвечаем, что пусть информация является хоть десять раз общедоступной, это не дает права ее перепечатывать, скрывая / не указывая ее автора (т.е. воровать материал).

----------


## iFog

личную переписку об авторских правах в ЛС.

----------


## fin

> личную переписку об авторских правах в ЛС.


 Так там не только моё, он всё подряд с форума тащит у разных людей.

----------


## Fireball

> каким образом отличить "второй родной комп" от компа третьего лица?
> помоему данный вопрос исчерпан.


 В том-то и дело, что не определишь свой-чужой  :smileflag:  Потому и говорю об абсурдности этого правила. И интересует возможность его "законно" с их точки зрения обойти с одним подключением.

----------


## leshax

> Автор таки в студии
> Дисклаймер ридать тутачки - http://andreyka.od.ua/


 
Почему  твои цитаты? Эту ссылку я нашол тут http://www.yandex.ru/yandsearch?rpt=rad&text=%D1%F2%F0%E8%EC (справа) 

Вот наглёш.

И спамиш тут только ты, я пишу по теме

Если это не твой ресурс, я имею такое же право как и ты, писать о нём.

И советую не барыжничать  :smileflag:  .

----------


## iFog

> Так там не только моё, он всё подряд с форума тащит у разных людей.


 Ну и что? Скандал нужно из этого устроить?

----------


## leshax

> Так там не только моё, он всё подряд с форума тащит у разных людей.


 Ненавижу таких балаболок

----------


## iFog

> Ненавижу таких балаболок


 *[M]* - мод за неуважительное отношение к участникам форума.

----------


## Dynamite

> А за всё, что кроме него? Кабель отрежут или что?
> Как решить эту проблему? Проводить ещё по каналу на каждый комп или заключать договор, как субпровайдер?


 оба варианта приемлемы

----------


## SWARM

А что будет со Strim через 3 года ? Продадут ?

----------


## grw

*Dynamite*



> оба варианта приемлемы


 Бред какой-то... у меня на втором компьютере только почту проверяют и то через программу,так мне надо заплатить ещё 100$ за просмотр почты?

----------


## krendel

> А что будет со Strim через 3 года ? Продадут ?


 как все бабки потратят, отмоют так и продадут - рентабельности сего предприятия наши внуки дождутся.

----------


## Fireball

> как все бабки потратят, отмоют так и продадут - рентабельности сего предприятия наши внуки дождутся.


 Я не был бы в этом столь уверен

----------


## A.S.K.

> Бред какой-то... у меня на втором компьютере только почту проверяют и то через программу,так мне надо заплатить ещё 100$ за просмотр почты?


 диалап... пару моих знакомых так и делают. "с головой" хватает. зачем чем-то еще парить себе мозк? о_0

----------


## iFog

Ага. диалап, имея дома мегабит на соседнем компьютере =)

----------


## A.S.K.

для вышеозначенных целей - почему бы и нет (вот, например я до сих пор модем свой не продал\выкинул - мало ли)) 
а если под "только почту проверяют" имелось в виду еще и асику, форумы, новости и тп. то уже да. (8

ну, в конце-то концов можно не жадничать и уступить "трон" на час для обработки почты (я так из систрычкою делюсь))

----------


## grw

*A.S.K.*



> для вышеозначенных целей - почему бы и нет (вот, например я до сих пор модем свой не продал\выкинул - мало ли))


 В той комнате нет телефона,переносить в другую комнату телефон ради диал-апа это извращение...




> а если под "только почту проверяют" имелось в виду еще и асику, форумы, новости и тп. то уже да. (8


 Только почта батом!




> ну, в конце-то концов можно не жадничать и уступить "трон" на час для обработки почты (я так из систрычкою делюсь))


 Набивка писем,иногда,пол дня занимает...

----------


## Чешира

> *Dynamite*
> 
> Бред какой-то... у меня на втором компьютере только почту проверяют и то через программу,так мне надо заплатить ещё 100$ за просмотр почты?


 В договоре указывается, что к СЕТИ ПРОВАДЕРА разрешается подключать только один компьютер, но нигде не сказано, что к компьютеру нельзя подключать другие

----------


## fin

ИМХО, пока неизвестны конкретные расценки и условия на подключение второго компьютера в квартире одного абонета - всё это вилами по воде писано  :smileflag: .

Надо либо ждать официального ответа, либо звонить и уточнять.

----------


## A.S.K.

I'm sorry, что развожу тут такой оффтоп, но :
-кинуть шнур от телефона в другую комнату имхо куда проше, чем подключить прова)
-что мешает сохранить сперва тексты сообщ, потом на другом контупере набрать в течении полудня на них ответы и опосля, отправить их?

тел. шнур и розетка на несколько выходов стоят совсем недорого и монтируются элементарно. в вашем, конкретном, случае я не вижу проблемы как таковой.

за сим "завязываю" оффтопить в даном топеге

Кстати, есть ли тут "особ(ы\о) приблеженые к царю", т.е. к "главным" других провов? Интересно, что твориться "за кулисами", как реагируют на стрим другие проваидеры?))

----------


## llitank

думаю на будущем офф. сайте Стрима будет куча информации

Судя из слов г-на Динамита, сайт будет скоро

----------


## grw

*A.S.K.*



> что твориться "за кулисами", как реагируют на стрим другие проваидеры?))


 Никак т.к. стрим ещё не подключает никого!




> тел. шнур и розетка на несколько выходов стоят совсем недорого и монтируются элементарно. в вашем, конкретном, случае я не вижу проблемы как таковой.


 Зачем мне этот лишний гемор,когда компы давно кросовером соединены?




> -что мешает сохранить сперва тексты сообщ, потом на другом контупере набрать в течении полудня на них ответы и опосля, отправить их?


 Я не всегда есть дома,тот кто их набивает сам это сделать не сумеет!

----------


## llitank

> Кстати, есть ли тут "особ(ы\о) приблеженые к царю", т.е. к "главным" других провов? Интересно, что твориться "за кулисами", как реагируют на стрим другие проваидеры?))


 думаю, они в курсе, что что-то творится =))


Чичас всё от Стрима зависит. Если Стрим принесет подобного рода революцию, как то сделала раньше Матрица, то переполох всех ждет большой.


кстати тут на форуме мелькало сообщение от Укртелекома, что он может сделать высокую скорость за малые деньги, но ему и так хорошо сидится. Так что ждем фейерверка

----------


## Jiv4ik

Стрим всем затуманил голову скоростями и тарифами))) 
Интересно откуда они будут тянуть оптику, у меня офис в 100 метрах от их главного офиса, а срок подключения так же до 2-х месяцев))
*to qrw* 
Если у тебя второй комп только для почты, так поставь на первом мааленький почтовый сервачок, и пусть он пыхтит

----------


## CHDS

А если у меня покет, как его в инет выкинуть? сейчас у мну стоит Wi-Fi карта и я себе по квартире хожу и сижу в инете.... в случае со стримом это запрещено?

----------


## cTcangel

та кто за тобой будет следить?!?!
открывайте общий доступ на компе и все!
а на втором компе создайте соединение"подключаться через другой комп", и все будет тип-топ

----------


## fin

> та кто за тобой будет следить?!?!
> открывайте общий доступ на компе и все!
> а на втором компе создайте соединение"подключаться через другой комп", и все будет тип-топ


 Это, ИМХО, от их реальной политики будет зависеть. Захотят запрещать - будут следить и отключать.

----------


## cTcangel

естессно ИМХО, но по моему каждый крупный провайдер, по договору :smileflag:  запрещает подключение более одного компа

----------


## fin

> естессно ИМХО, но по моему каждый крупный провайдер, по договору запрещает подключение более одного компа


 Только некоторые выполнения этой части договора еще и требуют .

----------


## FormatC

чет выходит в итоге такое:
"мы - крутой российский провайдер стрим, мы вам даем 1 мбит/с за 178 грн в месяц*

*запрещается (блокируется или отслеживается и наказывается):
- р2р (torrent, edonkey2k, gnutella и тп);
- подключение других машин (проверяется TTL, сканируются пакеты);
- скачивание информации, защищенной авторскими правами (мр3, фильмы, софт и тп)"  :smileflag: 
---
В общем, граждане сотрудники стрима, просьба ответить наконец-то четко и утвердительно:
- р2р (торрет, и-данки) - будет ли блокироваться?
- расшаривание подключения к стриму на другие домашние машины  средствами подключенной - будет ли отслеживаться с применением мер?

если ответы будут оба раза "нет" - вы получите еще одного абонента в лице меня

----------


## CHDS

И уж поверьте, ни одного его!

----------


## grw

Меня лишь интересует ещё один вопрос,я должен буду к 135грн доплачивать ещё 27 за аренду,или они входят в эти 135?

----------


## X Lord X

сколько стоит подключение и где находится офис ?

----------


## grw

> сколько стоит подключение и где находится офис ?


 Что за глупые вопросы.. полистай тему,сдесь об этом писали и не раз!

----------


## Lynx123

Пошли слухи что омериканчеги в лице медиакорпорацей требуют от провайдеров блокирования доступа в p2p сети... пока читал только слухи.

----------


## MrJile

> Меня лишь интересует ещё один вопрос,я должен буду к 135грн доплачивать ещё 27 за аренду,или они входят в эти 135?


 27грн = 13,5грн аренда медиаконвертора + 13,5грн аренда оптики, которая в квартире
108грн - стоимость пакета 512к.

Так записано в договоре!

----------


## Bioroido

а если мне по долгу службы необходимо юзать на одном компе под vmware несколько осей, которые ходять в инет через НАТ на хостовой машине? это тоже  - другие компьютеры? меня в таком случае тупо отключат или прийдут сотрудники стрима искать в квартире, где я держу еще 3-4 компа?

----------


## A.S.K.

> Пошли слухи что омериканчеги в лице медиакорпорацей требуют от провайдеров блокирования доступа в p2p сети... пока читал только слухи.


 эм... ваапче-то я вспомнил одну интересную статью, про Англию вроде, за эту самую п2п)) Там муз. компании начали дело против сервера п2п (не бейте меня, подробности жуть как плохо помню)), и с треском его проиграли - типо "честные" пользователи менялись только домашним порно/перечеркнуто/ фотографиями домашних любимцев посредством этой самой п2п и только разные "зладеи", за которых серв не в ответе - были пиратами. Тогда эти самые медиа компании пошли по другому пути - вычислили горе-пиратов (провы их "сдали") и посредством суда "приговорили" к развеселой серии штрафов. Кто-то из-за одной песенки Роллинг Стоунз залетел на 50к  

Вот такая вот история  Благо у нас пока система законодательства не в состоянии справиться с той же книжкой, "околопривозовскими точками", посему за интернет я пока спокоен. :smileflag:

----------


## fin

> Пошли слухи что омериканчеги в лице медиакорпорацей требуют от провайдеров блокирования доступа в p2p сети... пока читал только слухи.


 Вот пусть эти _частные фирмы_ от своих _американских_ провайдеров требуют сколько угодно  :smileflag: . 





> а если мне по долгу службы необходимо юзать на одном компе под vmware несколько осей, которые ходять в инет через НАТ на хостовой машине? это тоже  - другие компьютеры? меня в таком случае тупо отключат или прийдут сотрудники стрима искать в квартире, где я держу еще 3-4 компа?


 Это от их подхода к клиентам будет зависеть. Т.е. можно ли будет договориться и пойдут ли они в такой ситуации навстречу либо нет.

----------


## llitank

та радибога, всегда есть способ передать файл, просто это будет не в открытую, а, скажем, архивом или еще чем-то типа того. А пока у нас сладкие времена и коммунизм в сети интернет не построили, будем ловить момент.

----------


## llitank

> В общем, граждане сотрудники стрима, просьба ответить наконец-то четко и утвердительно:
> - р2р (торрет, и-данки) - будет ли блокироваться?
> - расшаривание подключения к стриму на другие домашние машины  средствами подключенной - будет ли отслеживаться с применением мер?
> 
> если ответы будут оба раза "нет" - вы получите еще одного абонента в лице меня


 
если "нет", то получат двоих абонентов

----------


## cosmic

> Друг мой поверьте человеку у которого безлимитный канал 5 мб/с, полторатеррабайта домашних винтов и 5ти террабайтный медиаресурс,
> нету там тех террабайт чтобы выкачивать.... Бесконечная гонка выматывает, вы не будете сидеть круглые сутки чтобы акидывать на болванки все что скачиваете, во первых долго, во вторых вы не сможете быстро получить или   
> предоставить комуто доступ к скачаному - более того это лишено смысла - даже посмотреть послушать все что выкачиваешь нельзя успеть.
> 
> Порнухи в интернете террабайты - согласен - но она интересна потому что ее не очень много у вас - когда количество переваливает террабайт - ее уже никто не смотрит она просто складируется. Тоже самое с фильмами - за 1 день выкачивается 5-10 фильмов - что с ними делать?
> После месяца обжираловки наступает пресыщение - всех девушек сразу не полюбишь, всю еду за 1 присест не сьешь.... 
> 
> Банальная логика: 128 Кбайт в секунду. Это 450 мегабайт в час или 11 гигабайт в сутки или 341 гигабайт в месяц. Если качать просто фильмы или порнуху в хорошем качестве то выйдет 400-450 часов контента. Кто сможет каждый месяц тратить 15 часов в день на просмотр всего этого? Даже если качать ДВД или ХДТВ рипы - то понадобится 3-4 часа в день.
> Складировать это на диски? бред. На винты - 120 долларов в месяц.
> ...


 
Друг мой поверьте человеку у которого  лучший друг в штатах и у котороо безлимитный канал 10 мб/с, 4 террабайта домашних винтов и около 1000 записаных двд с информацией =)

товарищ поехал жить в штаты в 2000 году, у него сейчас отдельный комп для интрнета который качает 24\7 я боюсь думать сколько он выкачивает инфы и что именно он качает, он качает сериалы , игры, фильмы, музыку,  игры для 3х приставок, и качать и качать он еще будет я думаю до тех пор пока будет что качать +)

----------


## Afanasiy

> Друг мой поверьте человеку у которого  лучший друг в штатах и у котороо безлимитный канал 10 мб/с, 4 террабайта домашних винтов и около 1000 записаных двд с информацией =)
> 
> товарищ поехал жить в штаты в 2000 году, у него сейчас отдельный комп для интрнета который качает 24\7 я боюсь думать сколько он выкачивает инфы и что именно он качает, он качает сериалы , игры, фильмы, музыку,  игры для 3х приставок, и качать и качать он еще будет я думаю до тех пор пока будет что качать +)


 Ну и? Если к сети подключатся, например, 1000 абонентов, то это означает, что вся 1000 начнет качать 24/7?  *Укртелеком* правильно говорит: "Когда этим всем пользоватся???" А те, что качают 24/7 не себе качают, а зарабатывают тем или иным способом на этом бабки.

----------


## A.S.K.

> А те, что качают 24/7 не себе качают, а зарабатывают тем или иным способом на этом бабки.


 для некоторых людей это еще своего рода хобби. поверьте ^^

----------


## Fireball

> для некоторых людей это еще своего рода хобби. поверьте ^^


 Да. Ещё и друзьям можно скачать что-то большое по просьбе (К примеру, фильмец). А если знаешь, что у друга хороший вкус, то часто можно получить совершенно новое направление для качания  :smileflag:  Да и кое-какие концерты я хотел бы иметь в DVD, а не как сейчас,в mpeg4, закодированные кривыми руками...
Иными словами, тут 2 гонки - за качеством материала, за количеством и за ним самим (расширение круга интересов)

----------


## cTcangel

ехал седня на 236й, видел пару бигбордов комстара, честно говоря копия картинки на сайте, и обычный юзер ни капельки не поймет что это ваще инет.
Так что комстар расчитан как минимум на людей уже сидящих в инете, и слышащих когда-то где-то вдалеке про стрим, корбину...

----------


## A.S.K.

*cTcangel*, вспомни историю с появлением Билайна. По их первым бигбордам тоже ничего обычный человек не сказал бы. Это, ёпт его так, "хитрый америкоцовский рекламный ход". )) Поинтересуйтесь у знающих (шо это за удар по подсознанию))

----------


## vlad11

> чет выходит в итоге такое:
> - подключение других машин (проверяется TTL, сканируются пакеты);


 На Хоботе это все подробно обсудили.

----------


## Afanasiy

> для некоторых людей это еще своего рода хобби. поверьте ^^


 Верю, сам прошел через это  :smileflag:  Но это "хобби" очень скоро надаедает, т.к кроме гимороя с местом на ЖД, болванками, сортировкой всей этой байды и т.д. ничего не приносит и очень быстро надаедает.




> Да. Ещё и друзьям можно скачать что-то большое по просьбе (К примеру, фильмец). А если знаешь, что у друга хороший вкус, то часто можно получить совершенно новое направление для качания  Да и кое-какие концерты я хотел бы иметь в DVD, а не как сейчас,в mpeg4, закодированные кривыми руками...
> Иными словами, тут 2 гонки - за качеством материала, за количеством и за ним самим (расширение круга интересов)


 Да, я тоже уже 4 носитель меняю в колекции (бобины - кассеты - CD - DVD). Но тут нужно уже выбирать: или качество и расширение интересов, или количество - см. выше. Так что мое ИМХО - каналов у "СТРИМА" хватит  :smileflag:

----------


## A.S.K.

> Верю, сам прошел через это Но это "хобби" очень скоро надаедает, т.к кроме гимороя с местом на ЖД, болванками, сортировкой всей этой байды и т.д. ничего не приносит и очень быстро надаедает.


 хз) ибо есть и "долгоживущие" примеры. время "решает" всё)

----------


## Fireball

> Верю, сам прошел через это  Но это "хобби" очень скоро надаедает, т.к кроме гимороя с местом на ЖД, болванками, сортировкой всей этой байды и т.д. ничего не приносит и очень быстро надаедает.
> 
> 
> Да, я тоже уже 4 носитель меняю в колекции (бобины - кассеты - CD - DVD). Но тут нужно уже выбирать: или качество и расширение интересов, или количество - см. выше. Так что мое ИМХО - каналов у "СТРИМА" хватит


 Я и не спорю, что каналов хватит. Просто я не согласен, что нет людей, который смогут использовать долго канал в 512К-1М в состоянии сильной загрузки долгое время (пару месяцев, лет).

----------


## cosmic

> Я и не спорю, что каналов хватит. Просто я не согласен, что нет людей, который смогут использовать долго канал в 512К-1М в состоянии сильной загрузки долгое время (пару месяцев, лет).


 
я хотел сказать тоже самое когда говорил промоего друга

----------


## Eronak

Мда с трудом асилил всю тему...
Что сказать..да ничего нового если и в самом деле у нас появится такой нет с такими тарифами то это будет революция..
Хотя пока не увидиш человека который будет сидеть на стриме и в самом деле скажет что всё есть как обещали...
Надо мне позвонить спросить или проведут мне в Одесскую область а то как видно они никому не отказывают!

----------


## rosst

да уж, поживем - увидим... московские друзья не сильно хвалят стрим, многие переползают на других провов при возможности.. но там другая история ) 
Просто покупать инет который будет лежать от вечных перегрузок тоже не хочется... хотя можно как вариант оставить старый и провести новый.

----------


## grinch

> московские друзья не сильно хвалят стрим, многие переползают на других провов при возможности.. 
> Просто покупать инет который будет лежать от вечных перегрузок тоже не хочется...


    
ну ты даеш. В Москве Стрим один из лучших провов. Технические неполадки там бывают очень редко и устраняют их в течении 24 часов

----------


## llitank

ну, пока нету сайта и тов. Динамит ничего не рассказывает, думаю, можно обсудить ещё одну ванючку.

У нас на Матрице, если не уплатил за услуги доступа, то нам просто отключают тот самый доступ, или же ничего не отключают и задолженность накапливается на лицевом счету, которую потом можно погасить. Всё очень просто. 
Но на Стриме не так. Если абонент не оплатил авансом(за след. месяц то бишь) за доступ в сеть, то он должен выплатить пеню в виде двойной стоимости используемого пакета. 

Имхо жестко.

----------


## roks

> ну, пока нету сайта и тов. Динамит ничего не рассказывает, думаю, можно обсудить ещё одну ванючку.
> 
> У нас на Матрице, если не уплатил за услуги доступа, то нам просто отключают тот самый доступ, или же ничего не отключают и задолженность накапливается на лицевом счету, которую потом можно погасить. Всё очень просто. 
> Но на Стриме не так. Если абонент не оплатил авансом(за след. месяц то бишь) за доступ в сеть, то он должен выплатить пеню в виде двойной стоимости используемого пакета. 
> 
> Имхо жестко.


 Это в договоре одесского Cтрима?

----------


## A.S.K.

> Имхо жестко


 Угу. У других провов помягше будет) Не думаю, что стрим-овцы сделают также. Хотя... Контракта-то под рукой у меня нет (стрима) 8)

----------


## Voo-Doo

> стрим-овцы


 ыыы.. понравилось)))

----------


## roks

> Угу. У других провов помягше будет) Не думаю, что стрим-овцы сделают также. Хотя... Контракта-то под рукой у меня нет (стрима) 8)


 Вообще, надо вводить закон о пирамидальном привлечении средств операторами связи и расширять закон о защите прав потребителей.
Так, чтобы оператор, если устраивает "акцию", то все уже подключенные абоненты, у которых поизошло понижение качества услуг имеют право не платить, получить возврат средств или получать услуги по акционным тарифам. Ибо нефик спонсировать..

----------


## A.S.K.

> ыыы.. понравилось)))


 взял и все опошлил... я ж чистой душой и пламенным сердцем писал, а ты... эх... :smileflag:

----------


## llitank

> Вообще, надо вводить закон о пирамидальном привлечении средств операторами связи и расширять закон о защите прав потребителей.
> Так, чтобы оператор, если устраивает "акцию", то все уже подключенные абоненты, у которых поизошло понижение качества услуг имеют право не платить, получить возврат средств или получать услуги по акционным тарифам. Ибо нефик спонсировать..


 угу, угу....


Вот иди, избирайся депутатом в Верховную Раду и лоббируй такие законы))

----------


## roks

> угу, угу....
> 
> 
> Вот иди, избирайся депутатом в Верховную Раду и лоббируй такие законы))


 вот, уж, послали, так послали))

----------


## Dynamite

> ну, пока нету сайта и тов. Динамит ничего не рассказывает, думаю, можно обсудить ещё одну ванючку.


 тов. Динамит ничего о данных вопросах не рассказывает только потому что если заниматься еще и финансовыми и т.п. вопросами - то нужно вместо мозга иметь десяток Креев включенных в кластер  :smileflag:

----------


## A.S.K.

так что там насчет р2р?)
и, в обязательном порядке, направьте сюда людей, ответственных за 


> и т.п. вопросами


  !!!
От этого зависит б_у_д_у_ю_щ_е_е_ вашей компании!
(8 (=

----------


## Smirk

Я вот тут подумал, что даже если стрим будет так хорош, как-то не хочется покидать уже до боли родной Тенет пусть и иногда глючный, но всё же...надеюсь что Тенет приблизит цены и скорость хоть немного к тарифам Стрима. А так думаю просто к 2-ум провам буду подключён.

----------


## A.S.K.

патриотизм это, конечно, хорошо... но надо, чтобы и Родина тебя любила, как ты её...
я пока из того, что предлагает стрим по отношению к своему прову вижу много плюсов (хотя некоторые вопросы так и остались пока без ответа))

----------


## Smirk

Просто я уже знаю чего ожидать от Тенета, а у Стрима ни сайта (сколько его блин уже делать можно), ни точной достоверной информации, вообщем неопределённость.

----------


## Sblek

да.. пока кроме слухов и мнений ниче конкретного..

----------


## grw

> так что там насчет р2р?)


 Если о спаме в договоре есть пункт,по поводу п2п должно было бы быть аналогично!



> Если абонент не оплатил авансом(за след. месяц то бишь) за доступ в сеть, то он должен выплатить пеню в виде двойной стоимости используемого пакета.


 Там написано об оплате 2ной Учетной ставки НБУ т.е. 8.5%(17% = ~23грн) от 10.06.2006!

P.S. Нездоровое правило немного,могли бы просто отключать,в обязалово ввести только 27 грн. за аренду :/

----------


## Dynamite

> так что там насчет р2р?)
> и, в обязательном порядке, направьте сюда людей, ответственных за  !!!
> От этого зависит б_у_д_у_ю_щ_е_е_ вашей компании!
> (8 (=


 люди занимаются работой, а не болтовней на форумах, я это тоже делаю в рабочее и в большую часть свободного времени, потому что если заниматься флудом здесь - ничего не построишь.
для ответов на вопросы и т.п. - существует телефон - который четко указан в рекламе.

----------


## Сашер-ра

Если всё, что обещают - правда, то будет всё замечательно... НО... правда ли? мне интересно, а что будет с нашими локальными провайдерами - их подомнёт Стрим или они сами просто развалятся, оставив "беспризорниками" бывших клиентов(эт если Стрим оправдает надежды)? 

Принцип "утром деньги - вечером стулья" умиляет...

Поддерживаю большинство отписавших в теме, что для начала среднестатистический пользователь услуг Интернета будет ожидать подключения кого-нить из друзей-знакомых... дабы перестраховаться... что имхо логично...

Что же касается прав оператора на понижение скорости за превышение скаченной инфы 20Гиговой отметки.. имхо эт своеобразный траффик уже. Зачем они дают тогда столь большую скорость, если реально скачивать не дают...

Много ПОЧЕМу появляется(не говоря уже о цене)

И по тел не порасспрашивать всё-всё-всё... Половину инфы они отчего-то секретят и замалчивают... Поэтому рядовые граждане видят в этом какой-то подвох... Бесплатный сыр только в мышеловке...

----------


## YurMax

> Если всё, что обещают - правда, то будет всё замечательно... НО... правда ли? мне интересно, а что будет с нашими локальными провайдерами - их подомнёт Стрим или они сами просто развалятся, оставив "беспризорниками" бывших клиентов(эт если Стрим оправдает надежды)?


 да люди быстрей поймут где дешевле и будут там раньше чем закроется их старый провайдер.  




> Принцип "утром деньги - вечером стулья" умиляет...


 а кто-то иначе подключает? сначала проводят а потом платишь?





> Что же касается прав оператора на понижение скорости за превышение скаченной инфы 20Гиговой отметки.. имхо эт своеобразный траффик уже. Зачем они дают тогда столь большую скорость, если реально скачивать не дают...


 а такая большая скорость например мне нужна, я хоть и не качаю по гигу в день, а гига 2-3 в месяц съедаю.  :smileflag:  
а нужна для того чтоб получать, то что хочется, намного быстрее.
например обновление на сайт залить,  20 или 30 минут на 128к, ИМХО на 512 приятнее это делать.  
да и по сайтам бродить удобнее как минимум... 

объясни, что ты будешь качать 20 гигов? мож мне тож такое надо?




> И по тел не порасспрашивать всё-всё-всё... Половину инфы они отчего-то секретят и замалчивают... Поэтому рядовые граждане видят в этом какой-то подвох... Бесплатный сыр только в мышеловке...


 та не замалчивают скорее, а сами еще не знают ...

----------


## iFog

> *cTcangel*, вспомни историю с появлением Билайна. По их первым бигбордам тоже ничего обычный человек не сказал бы. Это, ёпт его так, "хитрый америкоцовский рекламный ход". )) Поинтересуйтесь у знающих (шо это за удар по подсознанию))


 Думаю, это другое - просто не сделали или не успели нормальную рекламу (в том числе и сайт).

----------


## iFog

> люди занимаются работой, а не болтовней на форумах, я это тоже делаю в рабочее и в большую часть свободного времени, потому что если заниматься флудом здесь - ничего не построишь.
> для ответов на вопросы и т.п. - существует телефон - который четко указан в рекламе.


 по нему далеко не на все вопросы отвечают, равно как и по приходу в офис =)

----------


## iFog

> Если всё, что обещают - правда, то будет всё замечательно... НО... правда ли? мне интересно, а что будет с нашими локальными провайдерами - их подомнёт Стрим или они сами просто развалятся, оставив "беспризорниками" бывших клиентов(эт если Стрим оправдает надежды)?


 я бы не делал таких поспешных выводов =) 




> Принцип "утром деньги - вечером стулья" умиляет...


 А Вы когда в магазин приходите, Вам сначала продуктов дают на месяц, а потом приходят денег просить?  :smileflag: 




> Поддерживаю большинство отписавших в теме, что для начала среднестатистический пользователь услуг Интернета будет ожидать подключения кого-нить из друзей-знакомых... дабы перестраховаться... что имхо логично...


 Ждать можно долго. Хотя, правильно, пусть если облом случится, так с кем-то из друзей-знакомых =)




> Что же касается прав оператора на понижение скорости за превышение скаченной инфы 20Гиговой отметки.. имхо эт своеобразный траффик уже. Зачем они дают тогда столь большую скорость, если реально скачивать не дают...


 Даже не своеобразный, а самое обычное ограничение по трафику =) 

Будем надеяться, что:

1. этого не будет, так как в контракте чётко прописана скорость и не прописаны никакие исключения.
2. если мера и есть, то она предусмотрена для случаев, когда нужен будет аргумент для борьбы, к примеру, с нелегальными субпровайдерами или типа того.

----------


## iFog

> объясни, что ты будешь качать 20 гигов? мож мне тож такое надо?


 Пять фильмов в DVD качестве для домашней коллекции.

Скачал "Звёздные войны" - и трафика нет.

----------


## fin

Мне только по работе (без учета любых личных нужд) надо выкачивать под 30 ГБ в месяц.

----------


## rosst

> ну ты даеш. В Москве Стрим один из лучших провов. Технические неполадки там бывают очень редко и устраняют их в течении 24 часов


 дешевый, стабильный, крупнейший (скоростной и тп) - вещи разные и не обязательно взаимосвязанные. Еще раз повторюсь, мои знакомые у которых был стрим, поголовно мигрировали на локалки (это факт). Может не любят лучшее... Так что вопрос о лучшести оставь, тем более что Одесский провайдер к московскому отношения не имеет практически никакого - я просто провел аналогию, ибо дешево не всегда хорошо.
Появление Стрима напоминает недавнее появление Билйна, с его акционными низкими тарифами и тд.. в конце концов мощности сети просто нормально держать тех аббонентов что подключились не смогли.

----------


## A.S.K.

> а кто-то иначе подключает? сначала проводят а потом платишь?
> 
> объясни, что ты будешь качать 20 гигов? мож мне тож такое надо?
> 
> та не замалчивают скорее, а сами еще не знают ...


 1) у моего прова так и было - сперва мне завели кабель и только потом я поехал в офис, чтобы активировали интернет (причем локальные ресурсы уже работали))

2)уже поднимали этот вопрос. музыка и видео) не забываем про двд, да и видео с разрешением от 1024 и выше тоже не мало весит.

3)как это сразу внушает доверие))

----------


## And

А Комстаровцы полным ходом тянут кабеля, таки действительно оптоволокно в каждый дом. Сейчас ко мне на работу затягивают.

----------


## Setup

подскажите кто нить реально уже подключен в Стрим ?

----------


## [ r o n ]

Setup, еще 2 месяца не прошло с начала первых заявок  :smileflag:  так что врядли

----------


## Irisha_S

> А Комстаровцы полным ходом тянут кабеля, таки действительно оптоволокно в каждый дом. Сейчас ко мне на работу затягивают.


  какой район у тебя?......чтоб можно было понять сегодняшние тех.возможности компании....

----------


## Сашер-ра

Ужо тянут?
Замечательно...
Хочется надеяться, что результат оправдает ожидания..

----------


## And

> какой район у тебя?......чтоб можно было понять сегодняшние тех.возможности компании....


 Конец Маршала Жукова, корпоративный клиент 
Не знаю как тех. возможности, но 100 метров лишнего оптоволокна они мне просто подарили.

----------


## llitank

уу.. прикрыл кантору)))

----------


## Kaspian

> Конец Маршала Жукова, корпоративный клиент 
> Не знаю как тех. возможности, но 100 метров лишнего оптоволокна они мне просто подарили.


 
Ну а как там скорость, пинг ... ?  :smileflag:

----------


## DevelopeR

> объясни, что ты будешь качать 20 гигов? мож мне тож такое надо?


 Ты думаешь, в инете мало чего интересного? 20 гигов, как минимум, у меня на работе (там 512) уходит просто на серфинг\картинки\рабочие материалы.
А... Почта! Дохе.. хм. много спама  :smileflag:  несколько почтовых ящиков, присылают туда фотки кучками... И так далее. Поверь, 20 гиг на быстром инете - это так... тьху и растереть  :smileflag:

----------


## tpx

> Думаю, это другое - просто не сделали или не успели нормальную рекламу (в том числе и сайт).


 да ну  :smileflag: ))
вот так вчера с бодуна решили сделать сеть в Одессе.
Просто они специально ориентируются  на тех кто уже подключен к инету.

----------


## Алый

Оооо, "первые шишки с дуба". Матрица зашевелилась. Аренду мопеда снизили с 70 грн. до 30грн. + новые тарифы, правда 400 рублей за "инсталляция сетевого оборудования" - как серпом по яйцам. Будем ждать, что остальные провайдеры скажут.

----------


## Serge

> А Вы когда в магазин приходите, Вам сначала продуктов дают на месяц, а потом приходят денег просить?


 от нехороший пример) - приходишь в супермаркет и прямо у входа останавливают с предложением огласить список планируемых покупок и оплатить их, вместо того, чтобы дать бесплатно походить среди продуктов, почитать, повыбирать, подержать их в руках, повертеть, понюхать, и если понравятся, унести, заплатив перед уходом.

----------


## YurMax

> Пять фильмов в DVD качестве для домашней коллекции.
> 
> Скачал "Звёздные войны" - и трафика нет.


 ну для домашней коллекции не грех и купить ...

----------


## LiZard

Вчера пополнил ряды расставшихся с кровно заработанными 540 грн.
Оформлял на Глушко в "мисто-банке". 
Пока меня искали в списке допущенных к счастью, заметил что не всех они подключают - в колонке где пишется сколько месяцев ждать кое-где встречается "отказ"

----------


## iFog

> от нехороший пример) - приходишь в супермаркет и прямо у входа останавливают с предложением огласить список планируемых покупок и оплатить их, вместо того, чтобы дать бесплатно походить среди продуктов, почитать, повыбирать, подержать их в руках, повертеть, понюхать, и если понравятся, унести, заплатив перед уходом.


 Твой пример был бы справедлив, если бы то, что ты ходишь, нюхаешь и смотришь магазину бы чего-то стоило... а так...

Да не напрягайся, я сам себе могу кучу контр примеров придумать, например поход в ресторан. Но только смысл? Ты же понял, о чём я говорю...

----------


## iFog

> ну для домашней коллекции не грех и купить ...


 Всё не купишь, и дело не в деньгах, многого просто нет =)

----------


## DevelopeR

Ради примера открыл думетр и взял статсы по трафику. Выделенка (Тенет), 512к, рабочая. Инфа ТОЛЬКО по моей машине, а не по всей сети в целом, выглядит примерно так:



> Period (Month)         Download           Upload   Both Directions   
> Июнь 2006              85,38 GB         40,70 GB         126,08 GB   
> Июль 2006             209,18 GB        110,21 GB         319,39 GB   
> Август 2006            87,06 GB         40,79 GB         127,86 GB   
> Сентябрь 2006          46,55 GB         17,53 GB          64,09 GB   
> Октябрь 2006            5,68 GB        243,18 MB           5,92 GB


 Октябрь, только 3 число... Уже 6 гигов трафика сожрал...

----------


## vlad11

> Оооо, "первые шишки с дуба". Матрица зашевелилась. Аренду мопеда снизили с 70 грн. до 30грн. + новые тарифы, правда 400 рублей за "инсталляция сетевого оборудования" - как серпом по яйцам. Будем ждать, что остальные провайдеры скажут.


 Вот-вот.
Тарифы на инет остались прежние и добавились высокоскоростные тарифные планы.

Зы. магистральные каналы с 1-го января дешевеют.

----------


## RaminoS

_(удалена реклама)_
Сам хочу прийти и подарить им 100уе но держусь от соблазна. Возможно Стрим будет не провайдером а Кабельным Оператом просто сейчас им нужны деньги, акция пройдет и как в шпарят цены. Кто то там писал что Стрим не имеет отношение к России тут никто этого не знает так не будем делать выводы. Знаю что только послухам якобы Фарлеп банит Стрим и звонить им  с фарлеповского номера  банан....  Сам не пробывал еще... 

Если так у меня тел ООО ФАРЛЕП  почему тогда Фара себя ведет так.....

По Слухам.... ---  что этот Стрим  имеет отношение к товарисчу Динамиту который ушел с ООО ФАРЛЕП  ( как я слышал)  и есть явное намерение подавить Матрицу и Фарлеп по ценам. Или вообще закрыть Матрицу !

Но опять же мы свами знаем слышим только слухи и точной информацией никто не обладает так что прийдется только ждать и смотреть за развитием этого стрима.

Как только на Черемушках появится 1 абонент стрима .. Сам пойду коннектиццо  :smileflag: 

Но на данный день Стрим это ОгромныйСлух который ничего не обещает еще.
Они запустили сайт посмотрел, оценил, заплакал. Разве это сайт провайдера? ыыыы Бред ужаснах..
Офис.. невидел но как прочитал там только кассы ... мда... сняли помешение поставили кассы о нормальный офис?
с вывеской  =ИНТЕРНЕТ ПРОВАЙДЕР СТРИМ=.  Куда платить? кому платить? за что платить? Договор... мды..  У каждого дома есть принтер и прога для печатей =)

Читал офис кому-то подключили хорошо, почему тогда нет карты покрытия сети? с указанным этим подключенным офисом?  ...   Рррр.. Цены сладкие Стрим закадка....

----------


## DevelopeR

> Если так у меня тел ООО ФАРЛЕП почему тогда Фара себя ведет так.....


 Скорее всего - способ давления. Разрешен законодательством. Темболее что фара - ЧП. А может просто еще не настроено оборудование  :smileflag:  Кто знает. Но оба варианты - весьма вероятны.



> Стрим не имеет отношение к России


 Логотип МТС используют с официального разрешения МТС?



> Цены сладкие Стрим закадка....


 Бесплатный сыр только в мышеловке (с)мудрость
Посмотрим, что будет через год. Слишком шумно они выходят на наш рынок. Билайн - и тот потише был.

----------


## Наташка

> Логотип МТС используют с официального разрешения МТС?


 Логотип не МТС, а Комстара, которуму в свою очередь принадлежит МТС.

----------


## Kaspian

Пан Мараховский всегда выводил свои предприятия очень низкикими(по сравнению с другими) ценами. В 99 году, фарлеповский Dial-up анлим стоил - 40грн! правда потом фарлеп раскрутился и цены выровнялись. Потом он стал директором матрицы, приход матрицы уже вроде все должны помнить(на тот момент в основном была вообще оплата по трафику, стоимостью 0.5грн/МБ). Вот теперь пожалуйста - "Стрим".

----------


## iFog

> Слишком шумно они выходят на наш рынок. Билайн - и тот потише был.


 да ну, неправда.

Реклама - бигборды по городу Одесса (где-то ещё? ну возможно в Киеве, я не в курсе). Остальной шум создают сами потенциальные пользователи.

----------


## Chupa

“С 1 октября «МТУ-Интел» отменяет условие снижения скорости при превышении объема трафика на всех безлимитных тарифных планах. Наши тарифы стали полностью безлимитными, без каких-либо оговорок или скрытых условий. Вслед за платой за подключение мы отправляем в прошлое и лимиты трафика.”

(с) strim.od.ua

----------


## Алый

Ага, только это для росийского стрима. Не факт, что у нас такая же "акция" будет.

----------


## fin

> Ага, только это для росийского стрима. Не факт, что у нас такая же "акция" будет.


 Так же как и не факт, что у нас вообще какие-то ограничения были.

----------


## Smirk

> Так же как и не факт, что у нас вообще какие-то ограничения были.


 Во-во. =)

----------


## Voo-Doo

гыы.. также и не факт, что у нас вообще этот Стрим будет... таким пушыстым

----------


## optic

гм.. судя по всему с квалификацией у стримеров плоховато...  боюсь подумать как интернет будет работать... 

Хотя, плюсы конечно будут... -  цены обвалятся..

# nslookup
Default Server:  localhost
Address:  127.0.0.1
> stream.com.ua
Non-authoritative answer:
Name:    stream.com.ua
Address:  87.236.224.130

> www.stream.com.ua
Non-authoritative answer:
Name:    www.stream.com.ua
Address:  87.236.224.148


собственно без ввв сайт не работает.. %) детская ошибка...

----------


## Fireball

farlep.net тоже не работает как сайт, а www.farlep.net - нормально. Правда перенаправляет на www.farlep.ua

----------


## llitank

> гм.. судя по всему с квалификацией у стримеров плоховато...  боюсь подумать как интернет будет работать... 
> 
> .....
> 
> собственно без ввв сайт не работает.. %) детская ошибка...


 
угу, угу... учитывая, что весь сайт написан в несколько строк...

----------


## optic

точно... хотя.. вполне объяснимо.. ведь стрим в одессе - это бывшие работники фарлепа...  
>farlep.net тоже не работает как сайт, а www.farlep.net - нормально. Правда перенаправляет на www.farlep.ua

----------


## grw

Мда =)) 
Ребята половина разговоров переливание из пустого в порожнее,давайте по серьёзней,с чего вы решили что будут какие-то ограничения? если о них ни слова в контракте!!!(хотя если там спам оговорили,то ограничение трафа там обязательно должно было быть оговорено!Аналогично с п2п!!!)

----------


## vlad11

> гм.. судя по всему с квалификацией у стримеров плоховато...  боюсь подумать как интернет будет работать... 
> 
> собственно без ввв сайт не работает.. %) детская ошибка...


 Еще Пако так любит регистрировать домены, не domain.com, а именно www.domain.com!

----------


## vlad11

Нате вам карту Черноморской оптики.

----------


## iFog

> гм.. судя по всему с квалификацией у стримеров плоховато...  боюсь подумать как интернет будет работать... 
> 
> Хотя, плюсы конечно будут... -  цены обвалятся..
> 
> # nslookup
> Default Server:  localhost
> Address:  127.0.0.1
> > stream.com.ua
> Non-authoritative answer:
> ...


 не ошибка, а скорее архаизм =)

----------


## Алый

> Так же как и не факт, что у нас вообще какие-то ограничения были.


 Учитывая прецидент, вероятность первого НАМНОГО выше, чем последнего.

----------


## fin

> Учитывая прецидент, вероятность первого НАМНОГО выше, чем последнего.


 "Первого"="Были ограничения"
"Второго"="Ограничений не было"
?

У меня на руках договор, в котором довольно жестко прописаны многие подробности, но намеков на подобные ограничения нет.

И "Прец*е*дент"  :smileflag:

----------


## optic

> не ошибка, а скорее архаизм =)


 *Сегодня уже не только нет необходимости в использовании приставки www, но даже можно говорить о том, что она вредна, и мешает тем, что приходится прописывать для каждого сайтов два URL-адреса, программистам приходится учитывать два возможных обращения к сайту, а уж как неудобно произносить вслух эти "Вэ-Вэ-Вэ" или "Даблъю-Даблъю-Даблъю"...
*
смешно...  

очень жалко бедных программистов и администраторов.
но IMHO корпоративный сайт не должен никого жалеть.. а должен быть доступен всем.. не  смотря на ленивых админов и программеров...

В отсутвии ввв я вижу неуважение к клиентам... (IMHO)

----------


## SooR

> В отсутвии ввв я вижу неуважение к клиентам... (IMHO)


 Я думал браузер мутит удобство...

----------


## iFog

> В отсутвии ввв я вижу неуважение к клиентам... (IMHO)


 не заморачивайся на мелочах... тебе шашечки или ехать...?  :smileflag:

----------


## Алый

> "Первого"="Были ограничения"
> "Второго"="Ограничений не было"
> ?


 Угу.



> У меня на руках договор, в котором довольно жестко прописаны многие подробности, но намеков на подобные ограничения нет.


 В таком ракурсе осталось только узнать, что написано в росийском варианте договора.
*to ALL*
У кого там друзья в Москве есть? Прозондирйте почвую, плз.



> И "Прец*е*дент"


 Спасибо, буду знать.

----------


## ISMAEL

нонсенс - мне отказали.
адрес Собоная площадь 6
сказали в ближайшие пол года.... никак

----------


## iFog

Фигассе... это ж центр. Может там все кабельные канализации забиты под завязку, кабель проложить негде?  :smileflag:

----------


## ISMAEL

> Фигассе... это ж центр. Может там все кабельные канализации забиты под завязку, кабель проложить негде?


 возможно. я не разбираюсь в этом. жаль однако я бы подключился на работе.

----------


## dedmazai

Кстати, на морвокзале вывешены тарифы в кассе Комстара. Для особо страждующих:
Подключение ещё одного компьютера 135 грн., абонплата для физлиц 512К-81 грн/мес., 1Мб-131,40 грн/мес. за доп. компьютер

----------


## MrJile

> нонсенс - мне отказали.
> адрес Собоная площадь 6
> сказали в ближайшие пол года.... никак


 Может количество заявок столь велико, что монтажники не справляются. И чтобы не сорвать сроки, уже просят подождать полгода.

----------


## ISMAEL

> Может количество заявок столь велико, что монтажники не справляются. И чтобы не сорвать сроки, уже просят подождать полгода.


 ответ был следующим - "к сожалению мы не имеем на сегодняшний день технической вохможности обеспечить подключение, попробуйте через полгода". :smileflag:

----------


## EEE

...просто в центре тянуть  пока  невыгодно...абонентов  мало  трассы запутаны....дворы  черт ногу  сломит в  первую очередь будут охватывать
районы массовой  застройки ...поселок,таирова один  дом 100-300 кв..
как  тянуть  ясно...

----------


## iFog

> Кстати, на морвокзале вывешены тарифы в кассе Комстара. Для особо страждующих:
> Подключение ещё одного компьютера 135 грн., абонплата для физлиц 512К-81 грн/мес., 1Мб-131,40 грн/мес. за доп. компьютер


 Что-то я не понял,

135 гривень это именно _подключение_?

и 512К - 135 грн/мес за один компьютер и 81 за второй. 

Итого, если у меня два компьютера, я должен заплатить 540 + 135 = 675 гривень за ПОДКЛЮЧЕНИЕ и на тарифном плане 512К платить ежемесячно 135 + 81 = 216 гривень?

Я нигде не ошибся?  :smileflag:

----------


## dedmazai

> Что-то я не понял,
> 
> 135 гривень это именно _подключение_?
> 
> и 512К - 135 грн/мес за один компьютер и 81 за второй. 
> 
> Итого, если у меня два компьютера, я должен заплатить 540 + 135 = 675 гривень за ПОДКЛЮЧЕНИЕ и на тарифном плане 512К платить ежемесячно 135 + 81 = 216 гривень?
> 
> Я нигде не ошибся?


 Вроде нигде.

----------


## iFog

> Вроде нигде.


 Логичный вопрос тогда, а третий компьютер и КПК?  :smileflag:

----------


## wish

Гм, fog, а _нелегально_ вставить в основной комп сетевую карту и сделать его роутером совесть не позволит?
За дополнитеные подключения будут деньги брать разве что в офисах.

----------


## iFog

*wish*, хотелось бы всё по честному =) 

80 гривень конечно платить ни за что тоже не хочется... я же не буду выкачивать в полтора раза больше, если у меня два компьютера... какая разница, один у меня компьютер подключен или два...

А вообще, если со стримом всё получится, я бы себе вот такую штуку взял... очень полезная в быту... я бы к нему и комп подключил и PDA по Wi-Fi...

----------


## wish

fog, подключив


> вот такую штуку


  мне кажется ты уже должен был бы субпровайдером оформляться, т.к. потенциальное количество подключений к ней нелимитировано.

----------


## iFog

Вот поэтому я и хотел сразу разрешить все вопросы.

----------


## CHDS

Я так понимаю Wi-Fi до сих пор находится в регистрируемых частотах.... так что пока ты оформишься как субпровайдер и соберешь все документики на ТАКУЮ ШТУКУ думаю пройдет немало времени и денег ;-)
я в чем-то ошибся?
по поводу роутера - думаю, если матрица и тенет сканят пакеты (VPNка в их случае выпадает, если замечен NAT - вроде так), то думаю у СТРИМа хватит мозгов делать то же самое....

----------


## dedmazai

> Логичный вопрос тогда, а третий компьютер и КПК?


 Наверно еще 81*2  :smileflag:  в месяц.Я не специалист, но насколько я представляю это общемировая практика. Когда товарищам "за бугром" подключают спутниковый интернет, они должны отдельно подключать каждый компьютер.

----------


## iFog

> Я так понимаю Wi-Fi до сих пор находится в регистрируемых частотах.... так что пока ты оформишься как субпровайдер и соберешь все документики на ТАКУЮ ШТУКУ думаю пройдет немало времени и денег ;-)
> я в чем-то ошибся?
> по поводу роутера - думаю, если матрица и тенет сканят пакеты (VPNка в их случае выпадает, если замечен NAT - вроде так), то думаю у СТРИМа хватит мозгов делать то же самое....


 Незнаю как-там насчёт постоения сетей в планетарных масштабах, но для того чтобы дома иметь Wi-Fi точку доступа - никаких документов ненадо.

----------


## RaminoS

> Кстати, на морвокзале вывешены тарифы в кассе Комстара. Для особо страждующих:
> Подключение ещё одного компьютера 135 грн., абонплата для физлиц 512К-81 грн/мес., 1Мб-131,40 грн/мес. за доп. компьютер


 

ГГггггг я бы всеравно WinRoute Firewall поставил  и так чтобы не палили 2 комп .. Надеюсь  есть юзеры которые небудут платить за 2 машину? или они там думают что мы все такие идиоты ? )  :smileflag: 

Но есть но... Стрим появился а провы и суб провы чего-то цены не снижают а только добавляют пакеты 512-1024-2048  да но, платить за 1024  1600 грн ...........................  Когда эту Страну уже опустят попустят и перезапустят... =))  Везде инет нормальный по 40 уе .. У меня брат в США живет приезжал .. Говорит ммда братец знаешь я сюда невернусь хотябы потому что  у вас нет нормального инета =)  В нормальной стране Модемный Пул бессплатен у нас 134 грн Анлим =)

Если ADSL так приживется.. все конец витой паре.

ADSL:
Непрерывность связи:
Случаи повреждения телефонного кабеля достаточно редки.
Надежность связи обеспечивается передовой технологией ADSL

Витая Пара:
Вандализм и кража оборудования — бич домашних сетей. Кроме того, поскольку в большинстве домашних сетей дома соединены «воздушками», серьезную проблему представляют грозы, из-за которых выгорает сетевое оборудование, а подчас и пользовательские компьютеры.

Хотя жизнь за передачей информации по воздуху.....


Да люди,ребята,народ.. Узнайте  они будут подключать тех у кого Фарлеп дома?

----------


## optic

> не заморачивайся на мелочах... тебе шашечки или ехать...?


 мне ехать.. но я пол дня не мог попасть на сайт стрима...попытался пару раз... решил что это так замечательно стрим работает и забил до вечера.. а все из-за того что ввел не тот вариант.. лишь вечером дома я решил попробовать другие варианты.. а ведь в идеальном случае.. у меня бы попал на сайт с 1го раза... а не с 3го...

----------


## llitank

у меня дома связка пк+бук+кпк через вай-фай сеть, в принципе большого значения проблеме не даю, есть способы, будем ими пользоваться, но вообще постановка вопроса настораживает, платить непонятно за что... гг...

----------


## Hyper Stone

> у меня дома связка пк+бук+кпк через вай-фай сеть, в принципе большого значения проблеме не даю, есть способы, будем ими пользоваться, но вообще постановка вопроса настораживает, платить непонятно за что... гг...


 платить ессесенно за услуги ..

----------


## Smirk

> ГГггггг я бы всеравно WinRoute Firewall поставил  и так чтобы не палили 2 комп .. Надеюсь  есть юзеры которые небудут платить за 2 машину? или они там думают что мы все такие идиоты ? ) 
> 
> Но есть но... Стрим появился а провы и суб провы чего-то цены не снижают а только добавляют пакеты 512-1024-2048  да но, платить за 1024  1600 грн ...........................  Когда эту Страну уже опустят попустят и перезапустят... =))  Везде инет нормальный по 40 уе .. У меня брат в США живет приезжал .. Говорит ммда братец знаешь я сюда невернусь хотябы потому что  у вас нет нормального инета =)  В нормальной стране Модемный Пул бессплатен у нас 134 грн Анлим =)
> 
> Если ADSL так приживется.. все конец витой паре.
> 
> ADSL:
> Непрерывность связи:
> Случаи повреждения телефонного кабеля достаточно редки.
> ...


 Оптика лучше ADSL и не парь мозги. Не путай подключение к локальной сети с подключением к Стриму.

----------


## RaminoS

> Оптика лучше ADSL и не парь мозги. Не путай подключение к локальной сети с подключением к Стриму.


 
А чего мне путать если на сайте написано подключение по ADSL

----------


## Chupa

Подключение по оптике. ADSL в Москве.

----------


## grw

*RaminoS*



> А чего мне путать если на сайте написано подключение по ADSL


 На АДСЛ у них такие же тарифы как и у всех... в данном случае идёт оптика через медиаконвертер!

----------


## Odessky

я наверно первый, кому _полность_ отказали  :smileflag: 

Дальницкая 53 (Застава 2)
не помогло даже то, что вместе со мной готовы подключиться миниммум 5 человек.

----------


## Fireball

За соединением по радио никак не будущее - помехи, скорость невелика и т.д. Только на малом расстоянии.
А оптика - наиболее быстрый способ передать информацию и помехозащищённый

----------


## CHDS

> Незнаю как-там насчёт постоения сетей в планетарных масштабах, но для того чтобы дома иметь Wi-Fi точку доступа - никаких документов ненадо.


 О нет, я не говорю, что чтоб дома иметь точку доступа вы должны собирать документы. НО ВЫ ЖЕ РЕГИТЕСЬ КАК СУБПРОВ!

----------


## iFog

О чём Вы вообще говорите, какой субпровайдер?

----------


## CHDS

А иначе судя по договору вы не имеете право использовать ТАКУЮ ШТУКУ со СТРИМом.. ибо расшаривать инет запрещено...

----------


## Kaspian

Где такое написано ?
В договоре речь только о третьих лицах.

----------


## CHDS

Ха я не имею права передавать свой инет третьим лицам, однако и свой комп я тоже подключить второй не могу.... ибо не зря введена отдельная оплата за второй и последующие компы в инете....

----------


## Stalcer

Палубная 12 (5-я станция Б.Фонтана) - через 4 месяца

----------


## Kaspian

> Ха я не имею права передавать свой инет третьим лицам, однако и свой комп я тоже подключить второй не могу.... ибо не зря введена отдельная оплата за второй и последующие компы в инете....


 Homei.NET тоже предлагает подключение второго компа за дополнительные 5грн\мес, и при этом никаких возражений против самостоятельной "раздачи на него интернета" не имеют. Имхо, в договоре "Комстара" данный пункт нужен исключительно дабы отсечь реселлеров. Услуга подключения второго компа абсолютно нормальна, т.к. не все хотят держать включённым обе машины и далеко не все знают как сделать общий доступ в инет.

----------


## vlad11

> по поводу роутера - думаю, если матрица и тенет сканят пакеты (VPNка в их случае выпадает, если замечен NAT - вроде так)


 Нифига подобного. 
У Матрицы и так нагрузка на ядро не детская, им еще не хватает ловлей Натов заниматься.

----------


## iFog

Вот и я стал адептом Стрима, жду три месяца.

----------


## iFog

По ходу поговорил с сотрудником, который мои вопросы воспринял серьёзно, внимательно выслушал, всё подробно расказал, что сам не знал - перезвонил, выяснил и сообщил мне.

Далее, то что я узнал от него:
Сетевая карта не входит в стоимость, так что у кого нет - 
советую прикупить.
Имеет место быть привязка к мак-адресу.
Ограничений по трафику не будет, качай сколько влезет.
Никакие трекеры резаться не будут.
Файл-сервера от провайдера не будет - соблюдают авторские права.
Насколько я понял из описания системы (доку у них полистал) игровой сервер будет платный. Хотя не факт, так как дока могла устареть.
За дополнительный компьютер платить нужно, но поставить на своей стороне роутер/аппаратный файрвол - мешать не будут, тоесть приём с TTL=1, по идее, применяться не должен.
Дают статический IP, бесплатно.
Оплата производится предварительно, отключают вроде как при задолженности более $5. О пене при включении пока неизвестно, пока вроде нет.
Провести 5 метров в помещении - это относится к оптоволокну, а не к кабелю витой пары. Подразумевается, что 5 метров, это расстояние до ближайше розетки 220В. Дальше витую пару протянуть проблем не будет, точных цен не назвали, но говрят дорого не будет.

----------


## grw

*fog*
Собсно как и говорилось,только отдельным личностям надо вбивать в головы эти вещи,ибо достали вводить форум в заблуждение...

----------


## Hyper Stone

Что, сказать... всё нормально, значит стоит ждать понижения цен наших одесских провайдеров...

----------


## LIBERMAN

Начитался тут всего и никак не могу слепить все в кучу. реально никто не пользуется стримом. все что-то о чем-то говорят и понятия не имеют на самом деле что и как. кто мне может точно ответить на такои просто вопрос: Сколько будет стоить подключени 512 и реально когда оно начнет работать? второе: Какая обонплата и существует ли лимит? Третье: Не кинут ли собрав капусту? ведь тут все именно по-этому и сидят.

----------


## Hyper Stone

В кратце: На капусту не кинут, Безлимитная связь, Авонпдата = 130 грн за всё(512k), Работать будет через столько, сколько скажут по телефону, Стоимость подключ = 100$

----------


## LIBERMAN

как у них обстоят дела с Таирово остновка "Магазин"? И почему наши провайдёры не спешат снижать цены? может у них есть инфа по этому стриму, что те просто промутчики? :smileflag: )

----------


## Hyper Stone

Это хз с Таирово, Не спешат потому, что провайдер ещё в зачаточном положении, но сила ситхов в них есть ) ... Позвони по телефону, который на их сайте расположен и узнаешь более детально, что тебя интересует.

----------


## LIBERMAN

и не понимаю этот ход рекламный загадочный.... стоит им ролик пустить по тв хотябы раз с теми сказочными цена и у них будет пол Одессы за неделю. не кажется ли вам это немноженько странноватым,мягко говоря?

----------


## cTcangel

> Начитался тут всего и никак не могу слепить все в кучу. реально никто не пользуется стримом. все что-то о чем-то говорят и понятия не имеют на самом деле что и как. кто мне может точно ответить на такои просто вопрос: Сколько будет стоить подключени 512 и реально когда оно начнет работать? второе: Какая обонплата и существует ли лимит? Третье: Не кинут ли собрав капусту? ведь тут все именно по-этому и сидят.


 та нифига ты не начитался, если такие вопросы задаешь!
столько раз уже это писалось!
сообщение от fog *Сегодня 13:46*
твое *Сегодня 15:33*
каким местом ты читаешь?

----------


## Hyper Stone

Вроже бы как люди подключаются, даже мой друг тоже уже подписал договор. Но я остаюсь на своём прове, из-за нехватки денег на подключение и + смотрю, что будет с подопытными кроликами.

----------


## X Lord X

Я может чё пропустил ... такой вопросик, а в частные дома подключают ?
если да,то цена такая же ?

----------


## cTcangel

бляха-муха, ну я не выдерживаю!
телефон же есть, ты что, стесняешься позвонить?
Даже если тебя нельзя подключить, с тебя никто не будет смеяться по телефону и тут на форуме!

----------


## Hyper Stone

ХА-ХА-ХА ... в частные дома проводят тоже  :smileflag:

----------


## LIBERMAN

а когда будут подопытные кролики :smileflag:

----------


## X Lord X

тогда если вы такие умные ... закройте тему и общайтесь по телефону !

----------


## Hyper Stone

> а когда будут подопытные кролики


 через 3 месяца

----------


## X Lord X

Звонил им только что,меня смутил один вопрос,откуда я о них узнал )
Я думал они знают что бигборды в Одессе есть )

----------


## iFog

> Я может чё пропустил ... такой вопросик, а в частные дома подключают ?
> если да,то цена такая же ?


 Да вроде. Я в Ч/Д живу как раз.

Цена такая же, время - три месяца.

----------


## Hyper Stone

сказал бы, что узнал с одесского форума, тогда бы сюда пришли и всё рассказали )

----------


## iFog

> Звонил им только что,меня смутил один вопрос,откуда я о них узнал )
> Я думал они знают что бигборды в Одессе есть )


 Изучают какая реклама эффективней, нормальное явление. Ненормальное явление то, что на бордах нет слова "интернет".

----------


## Eronak

Интиресно а в Одесскую область будут вести?  :smileflag:

----------


## Fireball

> По ходу поговорил с сотрудником, который мои вопросы воспринял серьёзно, внимательно выслушал, всё подробно расказал, что сам не знал - перезвонил, выяснил и сообщил мне.
> 
> Далее, то что я узнал от него:
> Список...


 Судя по всему, они действительно пришли с миром  :smileflag:  Для меня решены все вопросы, кроме денежного (т.е. где взять лишние деньги).
А потом если вдруг захотят прикрыть п2п, то тут уж ни один провайдер не сможет защитить пользователей (ему это и не интересно), если законодательно этого потребуют.

----------


## Stalcer

На лохотрон помахивает  :smileflag: 
Правда друг звонил и спрашивал за Сахарный поселок, сказали что подкючить не могут, странно да ?  :smileflag:

----------


## fantom

> Интересно а в Одесскую область будут вести?


   Ходят слухи, что тянут кабель в Овидиополь, а потом через лиман в Белгород-Днестровский.

----------


## A.S.K.

> Ходят слухи, что тянут кабель в Овидиополь, а потом через лиман в Белгород-Днестровский.


 самое страшное, когда "слухи начинают ходить"...
счас кто-то скаже, что он что-то слышал по поводу... и т.д.)

----------


## Алый

> Ходят слухи, что тянут кабель в Овидиополь, а потом через лиман в Белгород-Днестровский.


 Угу, Овидиополь - стратегически важная в плане кол-ва пользователей точка. Киев подождёт - главное в Овидиополь сначала протянуть=)

----------


## grinch

> Угу, Овидиополь - стратегически важная в плане кол-ва пользователей точка. Киев подождёт - главное в Овидиополь сначала протянуть=)


 так помоему они говорили что хотят завоевать весь мир, а первым в списке у них Овидиополь

----------


## Fireball

We want the world and we want it... NOW!!!
Да уж, хороши слухи  :smileflag:  Думаю, оно само всё прояснится, если не спешить.

----------


## CHDS

В общем, ждал я подопытных кроликов.... ан нервы не выдержали... это единственный кабельный пров, который может провести кабель ко мне (окромя ЦСС-Евроком) - так что как только появятся деньги - пойду подключусь.... правда ждать подключения обещзали 4 месяца.....
Уважаемые подписавшие договор, скоро вашем полку прибудет....

да! кстати! я еще узнал одну веселую вещь походу:

Если после подписания договора у тебя изменяется адресс (типа переезжаешь), то если тебе еще не провели стрим, а по новому адрессу это возможно, то смена адреса будет бесплатной, правда сроки могут измениться.... однако я вот жду, пока мне ответят по поводу того, что будет, если мне уже провели стрим, а я переезжаю....

----------


## StarKot

> свой комп я тоже подключить второй не могу.... ибо не зря введена отдельная оплата за второй и последующие компы в инете....


 Задал им вопрос про другие компы - ответили что доп плата не за второй комп, а за второй оптокабель и второй медиаконвертер - и на каждом из них гарантированая скорость в соответствии с пакетом. А как ты будешь полученное раздавать по своим домашним компам их не волнует.

----------


## Eronak

> Ходят слухи, что тянут кабель в Овидиополь, а потом через лиман в Белгород-Днестровский.


 Ну мне так далеко не надо мне так км 2-3 от поскота :smileflag:

----------


## Fibona4i

> Ну мне так далеко не надо мне так км 2-3 от поскота


 Ой, у нас на Дежнева уже целый дом подключили.

----------


## cTcangel

> Ой, у нас на Дежнева уже целый дом подключили.


 к чему? к стриму? и че?

----------


## Fibona4i

> к чему? к стриму? и че?


 Ну не знаю, по-моему хорошо.

----------


## Eronak

> Ой, у нас на Дежнева уже целый дом подключили.


 Шото всем обещают около 2х месяцев а вам тут бах и подключили...чтото ты путаеш!

----------


## cTcangel

блин, ты жгешь, тут всем форумом ждут пока кого-то подключат, а ты говоришь "вроде хорошо"

----------


## cTcangel

> Шото всем обещают около 2х месяцев а вам тут бах и подключили...чтото ты путаеш!


 они говорят "в течении двух месяцев"

----------


## Fibona4i

> Шото всем обещают около 2х месяцев а вам тут бах и подключили...чтото ты путаеш!


 Мой папа со всего дома сам деньги собирал.

----------


## Serge

> какая у тя скорость?)


 вряд ли будет занижена до сотен клиентов. :smileflag: 

тестирует лучше www.numion.com

----------


## Fibona4i

> при пакетах в 512 и 1мб подозрительно чет)


 Папа говорит, что это от того, что я качаю фильм и еще он меня выгоняет спать, так что Всем ПоКи

----------


## Tigger

ОХРЕНЕТЬ!!!! 
хочу!

----------


## A.S.K.

папу на хфорум, ответ держать пред честным людом!))))

----------


## grw

Больше похоже на то,что нам баки забивают в очередной раз...

----------


## Алый

> Больше похоже на то,что нам баки забивают в очередной раз...


 Согласен. Скриншоты давай!!! Cамого замера скорости и run-->cmd-->ip config /all

----------


## A.S.K.

и еще видеозапись всего происходящего, с момента включения контупира! в АшДтв какчистве! LOL

----------


## Serge

> неа


 моя ссылка показывает аплоад/даунлоад и пинг. 
лучшего теста я не видел 
а ещё интересно посмотреть на tracert comstar.ru в командной строке)

----------


## A.S.K.

omg! а то шо енто шутко юмора, даже со смаило, ничего? ;D

----------


## Serge

> omg!


 ну интересно посмотреть побольше параметров. что пока приём 512к, я не сомневаюсь даже.

----------


## X Lord X

гон это всё ... врядли уже весь дом и подключили... помойму развод это все с папой )

----------


## cTcangel

> Согласен. Скриншоты давай!!! Cамого замера скорости и run-->cmd-->ip config /all


 *IPCONFIG пишется слитно*

----------


## X Lord X

бесполезный топик, никто ниче не знает и все говорят не о чем ... просто надо подождать пока кого-нить подключат. )

----------


## fin

> бесполезный топик, никто ниче не знает и все говорят не о чем ... просто надо подождать пока кого-нить подключат. )


 А вот не надо ля-ля.

----------


## X Lord X

> А вот не надо ля-ля.


 70 страничек просто неочём! Можно было просто зделать тему с одним сообщением и все 70 страничек собрать в 2 слова "Ждем Стрима" .

----------


## A.S.K.

зато сколько другого полезного и не очень здесь люди узнали "по мере" ;D

----------


## fin

> 70 страничек просто неочём! Можно было просто зделать тему с одним сообщением и все 70 страничек собрать в 2 слова "Ждем Стрима" .


 А давай не будем ВРАТЬ. 

Остальные для себя узнали множество полезной информации, если ты не смог между буковок ее увидеть - это исключительно твоя личная проблема.

----------


## X Lord X

> А давай не будем ВРАТЬ. 
> 
> Остальные для себя узнали множество полезной информации, если ты не смог между буковок ее увидеть - это исключительно твоя личная проблема.


 Давай не будем на личности переходить.
1. Никто толком ниче не узнал ... знают только что это всё очень сырое и непонятное для нас явление
2. Что-то мне не сильно верится что у все абонентов будущего Стрима будет скорость 512 ... ) при том стабильная

----------


## Алый

> *IPCONFIG пишется слитно*


 Действительно, что-то я протупил в 2 часа ночи с этим ipconfig-ом, видимо мосх уже готовился ко сну=)

----------


## a21

> 70 страничек просто неочём! Можно было просто зделать тему с одним сообщением и все 70 страничек собрать в 2 слова "Ждем Стрима" .


 А теперь скажи, что ты принес такого информативного в эту тему?
Твои сообщения и есть сообщения не о чем. Если я не прав, то поправь.

Извиняюсь за отклонение от темы.

----------


## Fireball

> Давай не будем на личности переходить.
> 1. Никто толком ниче не узнал ... знают только что это всё очень сырое и непонятное для нас явление
> 2. Что-то мне не сильно верится что у все абонентов будущего Стрима будет скорость 512 ... ) при том стабильная


 Топик все 17 страниц пытался ответить на важные вопросы - кто ОНИ, что предлагают, на каких условиях. + обсуждения вокруг да около. Все выдуманные вопросы вроде удостоились прямых или косвенных ответов...

----------


## X Lord X

Звонили мне со Стрима, вобщем я задал вопрос, есть ли уже подключенные пользователи ... Она немножко позаикавшись сказала что есть,но те у которых телефоны вроде их какие-то ... вобщем ответила не чётко и немного не понятно ... так что парниша с папой вроде бредят насчёт того что у них Стрим,хотя не утверждаю,могу ошибаться.

----------


## X Lord X

> А теперь скажи, что ты принес такого информативного в эту тему?
> Твои сообщения и есть сообщения не о чем. Если я не прав, то поправь.
> 
> Извиняюсь за отклонение от темы.


 Товарищ а21,я согласен что ничего в эту тему путёвого не принес )

----------


## ODESIT

> Ходят слухи, что тянут кабель в Овидиополь, а потом через лиман в Белгород-Днестровский.


 Кстати какие у Вас соображения по поводу цен стрима?, смогёте ли вы упасть так в цене ?)

----------


## cTcangel

> Кстати какие у Вас соображения по поводу цен стрима?, смогёте ли вы упасть так в цене ?)


 это к кому вопрос?

----------


## ODESIT

> это к кому вопрос?


 to fantom

----------


## fantom

> Кстати какие у Вас соображения по поводу цен стрима?, смогёте ли вы упасть так в цене ?)


 Где?

----------


## Serge

> Где?


 наверное про идеалплюс...
и вообще оффтоп и флуд пошёл жуткий :smileflag: 
читать невозможно стало

----------


## fantom

> наверное про идеалплюс...


 Я уже не владелец "Идеал+". Он продан.

----------


## grw

> Я уже не владелец "Идеал+". Он продан.


 Точно..я совсем забыл... его кажется наши ОКС купили...

----------


## Mafioso

никто не знает, собираются ли Стримовцы делать пакеты 128 и/или 256?

----------


## Konstantin.od

если они хотя б 256К, скажем, за 75р сделали, то этот пакет имхо подошёл бы очень многим

----------


## re1ax

> если они хотя б 256К, скажем, за 75р сделали, то этот пакет имхо подошёл бы очень многим


 Если бы они сделали такой пакет , то к ним бы перебежали все , у кого есть деньги на подключение...

----------


## RealN

То, что предлагает Стрим - демпинг, а это напрямую работа антимонопольного комитета.
цены, которые предлагает датагруп и внет для биз клиентов, ниже чем одесские в 3 раза, но не на столько, чтоб делать их такими для конечного(домашнего) пользователя.

И как у нас может инет стоить дешевле чем в россии??

А с другой стороны 512К за 138грн. очень дешево! Но почему-то начали рассуждать о том, чтоб еще 256 и 128 ввели. Давайте лучше 32К за 5 грн. и тогда уж точно все перебегут  :smileflag:

----------


## paha

Я думаю тарифы Стрима рассчитаны на людей, которые готовы отдавать за доступ в интернет $25-$50 в месяц. Это те кто сейчас сидят на пакетах 128 килобит и ADSL. Среди них некторые не смогут подключится из-за отсутствия тех. возможности. Большинство же людей больше $10 в месяц за интернет дома отдавать не готовы. Также у некоторых людей на работе интеренет вообще бесплатный. Именно поэтому Матрица и им подобные не особо шевелятся. Они уже заняли свою нишу интренета за $10 и стрим на неё не претендует. Так что я не совсем понимаю вопли, что все ломанутся на Стрим. Это разный сервис, стоящий разных денег.

----------


## llitank

+1

Но это догадки, реальной политики Стрима никто еще не знает

----------


## RealN

у Матрицы уже был тариф за 25грн.

----------


## X Lord X

Я вот думаю что просто скорость со временем будет всё хуже и хуже ... пока из реальных 512 не станет 128 =)

----------


## [email protected]

прикол (число постов)

----------


## CHDS

> То, что предлагает Стрим - демпинг, а это напрямую работа антимонопольного комитета.
> цены, которые предлагает датагруп и внет для биз клиентов, ниже чем одесские в 3 раза, но не на столько, чтоб делать их такими для конечного(домашнего) пользователя.
> 
> И как у нас может инет стоить дешевле чем в россии??
> 
> А с другой стороны 512К за 138грн. очень дешево! Но почему-то начали рассуждать о том, чтоб еще 256 и 128 ввели. Давайте лучше 32К за 5 грн. и тогда уж точно все перебегут


 Между прочим проводить оптоволокно из-за такой скорости бессмысленно.... обычная телефонная линия вполне с таким справляется, а вот модемный пул во многих странах давно бесплатный.... и именно из этих соображений... так что вы зря иронизируете

----------


## vlad11

> Между прочим проводить оптоволокно из-за такой скорости бессмысленно.... обычная телефонная линия вполне с таким справляется, а вот модемный пул во многих странах давно бесплатный.... и именно из этих соображений... так что вы зря иронизируете


 Люди правильно мыслят. Они вкладывают деньги в инфраструктуру, без модернизации первичной сети в близжайшие 5 лет. А качество телефонных жил никого не устраювают. На многих парах поднять выше 2Mb по ADSL просто нереально. Кроме того Комстар хочет раздвать TV и Видео по запросу по оптике. А вообще много канала никогда не бывает  :smileflag:

----------


## RealN

> Между прочим проводить оптоволокно из-за такой скорости бессмысленно.... обычная телефонная линия вполне с таким справляется, а вот модемный пул во многих странах давно бесплатный.... и именно из этих соображений... так что вы зря иронизируете


 мы не "многие" страны.
и ближайшие 2-3 года таких цен у нас не может быть.
а с другой стороны по 30-40 $ что много людей готово платить?
как я понял, многие тут написавшие хотят, чтоб в нашей стране было так-же как во "многих" странах, только 30-40 грн. вот в чем главный прикол. и стрим тут не при чем.

----------


## iFog

> так помоему они говорили что хотят завоевать весь мир, а первым в списке у них Овидиополь


 Ну может они просто на 7КМ тянут (мало ли там контор) в сторону Овидиополя =)

----------


## iFog

> А давай не будем ВРАТЬ. 
> 
> Остальные для себя узнали множество полезной информации, если ты не смог между буковок ее увидеть - это исключительно твоя личная проблема.


 Согласен с фином. Топик полезный.

----------


## iFog

> Между прочим проводить оптоволокно из-за такой скорости бессмысленно.... обычная телефонная линия вполне с таким справляется, а вот модемный пул во многих странах давно бесплатный.... и именно из этих соображений... так что вы зря иронизируете


 Угу. Как вы все знаете, они кроме интернета собираются телевидение пускать по нему. Кроме того, когда я был в офисе и листал их доку концепции СТРИМ (дали посмотреть) там ещё фигурировал телефон. Тоесть - три услуги по одному кабелю...

----------


## Setup

можно тогда сделать вывод - если в стирме все будет х орошо, то придется всем (провайдерам)  менять свою политику.  Короче либо стрим  - это полное кидалово либо.... (я не верю в шару просто. как может стоить инет 512кб 135 грн). На ТеНеТ 128/256 стоит почти 200 грн а тут 512 все за 135 грн. (скорее всего тут есть подвох)
Время покажет ......

----------


## paha

Матрицу строили те же люди, что щас занимаются стримом. Если им один раз удалось запустить успешный проект, думаю с таким опытом и Стрим запустят. 

Что касается меня, провожу в интернете часок/два вечером и то не каждый день. Платить $35 в месяц за столь малое пребывание в интернете хоть и с мегабитной скоростью не готов.

По собсвенному опыту качания, я ещё с матричного фтп не всё выкачал на ближайший год-два, хотя скрость качания с фтп в разы выше, чем предлагает стрим. Лень мне + ограниченный обьём винчестера. Буду сидеть на матрице и завидовать людям со стрима :-Р

----------


## A.S.K.

к сожалению не все есть на фтп-шниках провов, а только самое востребованое(( а что тогда делать людям с "изврашенными" вкусами? ;D
я вон на том же хваленом М-клабе музыки нужной мне и близко не вижу((

----------


## ElkY

> можно тогда сделать вывод - если в стирме все будет х орошо, то придется всем (провайдерам)  менять свою политику.  Короче либо стрим  - это полное кидалово либо.... (я не верю в шару просто. как может стоить инет 512кб 135 грн). На ТеНеТ 128/256 стоит почти 200 грн а тут 512 все за 135 грн. (скорее всего тут есть подвох)
> Время покажет ......


 Сколько платили за 32к год назад? Сколько 2 года назад? Сколько 3 года назад? Улавливаеш тенденцию?

----------


## Alex_1808

собственно инфа относительно стоимости трафика 
http://www.chp.com.ua/index.php?code=2152&show_all=YESS
похожая инфа проходила и от Одесских провов о том что внутреннего трафа скоро возможно не будет, из за несоблюдения условий обмена

----------


## AlexL

Почему подвох, в росии у всех провайдеров такие цены, не вижу реальных причин почему бы у нас должны быть цены в 5 раз больше, кроме чистой спекуляции

----------


## iFog

> собственно инфа относительно стоимости трафика 
> http://www.chp.com.ua/index.php?code=2152&show_all=YESS
> похожая инфа проходила и от Одесских провов о том что внутреннего трафа скоро возможно не будет, из за несоблюдения условий обмена


 тема уже обсуждается в топике Стоимость украинского Интернета может подскочить до зарубежного уровня

----------


## Rodik

Сегодня оставил заявку. Сказали в течении 5 месяцев )))
Хотя живу я на адмиральском проспекте..

----------


## grw

> Сегодня оставил заявку. Сказали в течении 5 месяцев )))
> Хотя живу я на адмиральском проспекте..


 та ты их просто схарил :-D

----------


## Skyforce

Ну что народ...уже прошло больше месяца с тех пор как мы узнали про "Стрим"... Кому-то его уже подключили ?  :smileflag:  Или только обещания ? )

----------


## ODESIT

> Неужели такое будет? А может это оно ? http://www.normaplus.com Абоненты сети "Нома Плюс" первыми в Украине получат доступ к сервису VOD - видео по запросу.


 сорри за офтоп конечно но VOD это
Новый способ просмотра фильмов. 
Платная телевизионная услуга, которая позволяет пользователю заказывать программы с использованием определенного меню. Выбранная программа начинает немедленно передаваться на телевизор пользователя. При этом пользователь имеет возможность использовать некоторые дополнительные функции, такие как пауза, перемотка и т.п. 

а у вас это просто VLN видео по лан тоесть ))
что в Одессе далеко не новость

----------


## Stalcer

> Если после подписания договора у тебя изменяется адресс (типа переезжаешь), то если тебе еще не провели стрим, а по новому адрессу это возможно, то смена адреса будет бесплатной, правда сроки могут измениться.... однако я вот жду, пока мне ответят по поводу того, что будет, если мне уже провели стрим, а я переезжаю....


 Случаем не на Палубную переезжаешь?

----------


## CHDS

> Случаем не на Палубную переезжаешь?


 если чесно странный вопрос.. покамест еще просто не переезжаю... но на будущее как говорится....




> сорри за офтоп конечно но VOD это
> Новый способ просмотра фильмов. 
> Платная телевизионная услуга, которая позволяет пользователю заказывать программы с использованием определенного меню. Выбранная программа начинает немедленно передаваться на телевизор пользователя. При этом пользователь имеет возможность использовать некоторые дополнительные функции, такие как пауза, перемотка и т.п.


 насколько я знаю матрица продавала какое-то время (счас не знаю) девайсики для телека... их к матрице подключаешь и можно смотреть фильмы.. там менюшка и все такое.... так что думаю действительно далеко не новость. и действительно сорри за оффтоп

----------


## iFog

тема про измерение скорости вынесена в отдельный топик

----------


## Zoom

Письмо первое:
Tech Support Team <[email protected]>
Здравствуйте, Александр!

Благодарим Вас за обращение на [email protected]. 

В ответ на Ваш запрос от 10 октября 2006 г., 14:00:38, сообщаем:

> Добрый день,
>  у нас в городе (Одесса) повилась возможность подключения к
>  стрим-интернету. Все предоставлено на сайте
>  stream.com.ua... Консультант по телефону объснила что это - ваша дочерняя
>  компания. Разница будет заключаться в том что отсутствует ограничение
>  на объем скачиваемой информации. Пожалуйста, прокомментируйте эту
>  информацию, так ли это?
>  Заранее спасибо, Александр.


Данная организация к ЗАО "МТУ-Интел" никакого отношения не имеет.

--
С уважением, Вячеслав
Техническая поддержка СТРИМ
тел. 8(495)105-6666
e-mail: [email protected]




Письмо второе:
Здравствуйте, Александр!

Благодарим Вас за обращение на [email protected]. 

В ответ на Ваш запрос от 10 октября 2006 г., 14:22:26, сообщаем:

> Уточните, пожалуйста,
> это означает, что stream.com.ua к stream.ru никакого отношения не имеет?
>  Заранее спасибо.




> Благодарим Вас за обращение на [email protected]. 

> В ответ на Ваш запрос от 10 октября 2006 г., 14:00:38, сообщаем:

>> Добрый день,
>>  у нас в городе (Одесса) повилась возможность подключения к
>>  стрим-интернету. Все предоставлено на сайте
>>  stream.com.ua... Консультант по телефону объснила что это - ваша дочерняя
>>  компания. Разница будет заключаться в том что отсутствует ограничение
>>  на объем скачиваемой информации. Пожалуйста, прокомментируйте эту
>>  информацию, так ли это?
>>  Заранее спасибо, Александр.


> Данная организация к ЗАО "МТУ-Интел" никакого отношения не имеет.


Да, stream.com.ua к stream.ru никакого отношения не имеет.

--
С уважением, Вячеслав
Техническая поддержка СТРИМ
тел. 8(495)105-6666
e-mail: [email protected]


__________ NOD32 1.1795 (20061009) Information __________

This message was checked by NOD32 antivirus system.
http://www.eset.com






не знаю, может я не упомянул Комстар?!... и они не поняли о чем речь?..
Только что позвонил одесскому стриму и объяснил ситуацию.. обещали разобраться и попросили перезвонить через час.

----------


## a21

ты ещё в ЮМС напиши, спроси про стрим.

Если куда и обращаться по этому поводу, то только в Комстар. Но я не вижу смысла в этом. Т.к. на сайте Комстара и так все написано черным по белому.

----------


## Syon

>> Данная организация к ЗАО "МТУ-Интел" никакого отношения не имеет.

Ну ясно же написали. 
Одна дочка за другую не отвечает.
А то, что мамка (Комстар) решила двигать бренд (Стрим)
и не по Москве - так это дело мамки.

----------


## Fireball

Ага. Не думаю, что техподдержка в Москве в курсе политики развития всего большого Комстара  :smileflag:  Им бы уметь поддержку оказывать, другого от них не требуют.

----------


## wish

Это все равно, что позвонить в Российский "Джинс" и спросить почему у украинского связь работает))
"Вон у вас и логотипы похожие"  :smileflag:

----------


## DevelopeR

> Это все равно, что позвонить в Российский "Джинс" и спросить почему у украинского *связь работает*))
> "Вон у вас и логотипы похожие"


 И такое бывает?  :smileflag:

----------


## wish

> И такое бывает?


 может и бывало, когда джинс с их _демпинговыми_ ценами на разговоры внутри сети запускали.
То же самое и со Стримом, они подемпингуют, и потащат у всех остальных провайдеров цены вниз

----------


## DevelopeR

> То же самое и со Стримом, они подемпингуют, и потащат у всех остальных провайдеров цены вниз


 Не смотря на миллионы аналогов - часы Тиссо остаются в той-же цене, что и были раньше  КАЧЕСТВО! Качественные провайдеры не будут занижать цену в ущерб качеству своего оборудования. Сам понимаешь, чем дешевле - тем меньше денег на оборудование и прочие модернизации.
Я тут на секунду задумался - управляемый свич, кабель (гривна\метр), т прочее никак не укладываются в те 100 грн, что берет за подключение ТеНеТ. Тоесть они на подключении тратят больше, чем поднимают. Я даже не беру в счет работу монтажников, которые проводят кабель в квартиру и настраивают компьютер (а им то всем тоже деньги платят).
Сбился с мысли, которую хотел выродить, но в общем кто не понял - правильно сделал  :smileflag: ) Я тоже не понял, что хотел сморозить ))

----------


## A.S.K.

*DevelopeR*, жжесш со своими мыслями) наверно хотел чсказать, что все окупиться со временем, а как "they" сделают процесс возврата своих денек и получения своеи прибыли - нам навряд расскажуть.

----------


## LIBERMAN

ну , господа, что я вам скажу по вопросу цены. интернет так как и любая другая связь это не производство, ресурсов у него нет только электроэнергия и количество людей что эго преподносят. не надо ориентироваться на уже устоявшиеся цены у нас. у нс скорей всего просто имеется сверхприбыль. заключив договор, вы уже гарантируете им окупамость материаллов подключеия. так что вполне возможно что подлючат в убыток и потом получат прибыль и окупаемость нормальную. да и скажу вам стрим наверное не такая уж и бедная контора в россии и средства есть чтоб вас всех подключить.

----------


## grw

> Я тут на секунду задумался - управляемый свич, кабель (гривна\метр), т прочее никак не укладываются в те 100 грн, что берет за подключение ТеНеТ. Тоесть они на подключении тратят больше, чем поднимают. Я даже не беру в счет работу монтажников, которые проводят кабель в квартиру и настраивают компьютер (а им то всем тоже деньги платят).
> Сбился с мысли, которую хотел выродить, но в общем кто не понял - правильно сделал ) Я тоже не понял, что хотел сморозить ))


 Хороший пример с тенетом,это притом что на данном форуме нехилая тема по жалобам,даже у нас,на ОКС,их не столь много!  :smileflag:  

*Zoom
*
Напиши plz этим может они что-то знают!

----------


## DevelopeR

> Хороший пример с тенетом,это притом что на данном форуме нехилая тема по жалобам,даже у нас,на ОКС,их не столь много!


 Вот!  :smileflag:  Вот к этому примерно и вел. Если дешево - и есть жалобы, то куда ж еще дешевле? Еще больше будет жалоб...

----------


## Илья Царюк

Пополнил ряды подписавших договор. Подарок планируют приподнести до 10 января 2007.  :smileflag: )

----------


## And

Поговорил на работе с представителями Комстара устанавливающими у нас свой маршрутизатор. Сказали, что их возможности в городе явно недооценивают, у них дейстительно есть все, чтоб реализовать свои планы. От себя скажу, что на инструменте они не экономят.

----------


## optic

> Поговорил на работе с представителями Комстара устанавливающими у нас свой маршрутизатор. Сказали, что их возможности в городе явно недооценивают, у них дейстительно есть все, чтоб реализовать свои планы. От себя скажу, что на инструменте они не экономят.


 гы - точно так-же говрят и все неудачники приступающие к чему-то... так что не показатель.. самореклама не двигатель прогресса...

и очень интересно что за маршрутизатор??? (фирма, модель, и т.п.)

----------


## s01

> Срвис будет доступен не только абонентам и обладателям ПК но и всем кто имеет приставки IPTV.


 А есть какой-то эксклюзивный контент, который можно продавать по IPTV/VOD/FOD? При таком количестве каналов в кабельном, пиратских двд (и лицензионных тоже!), файлобменников, пиринговых сетей. 
А биллинг всей этой "радости"? Купить возможность в течении 24-х часов посмотреть фильм с помощью vlc? Я за это время найду этот фильм в инете (а то и ближе, у соседа на диске) и скачаю, а смотреть буду когда захочется. 
А вон уже и амазон занялся продажей файлов (фильмов) по смешным ценам ( www.amazon.com/unbox ).

----------


## And

> ...
> и очень интересно что за маршрутизатор??? (фирма, модель, и т.п.)


 RAISECOM RCMS2004-240

----------


## iFog

Слишком крутой маршрутизатор, гугль его не знает =)

----------


## wish

> Слишком крутой маршрутизатор, гугль его не знает =)


 Скорее всего имелся ввиду он

----------


## s01

> RAISECOM RCMS2004-240


 Это не маршрутизатор.

----------


## Kaspian

*And*, а как там сам интернет, то ?  :smileflag:

----------


## optic

> RAISECOM RCMS2004-240


 гм, в принципе неплохо.. в корпоративном секторе они нормально строють... 
дай бог чтоб у них небыло более слабых звеньев в архитектуре...

----------


## Mafioso

> если они хотя б 256К, скажем, за 75р сделали, то этот пакет имхо подошёл бы очень многим


 как для меня, так мне бы очень подошел пакет 128 дето за 70грн, по-этому я и спрашивал

----------


## [email protected]

> *And*, а как там сам интернет, то ?


 Действительно, есть ли тут люди, которые в этом нете сидели? Какая скорость закачки файлов? А пакет 1024 кбит/с - это 1024/1024 или 512/512 (в смысле исходящая/входящая)? Есть ли простои?

----------


## grw

> Действительно, есть ли тут люди, которые в этом нете сидели? Какая скорость закачки файлов? А пакет 1024 кбит/с - это 1024/1024 или 512/512 (в смысле исходящая/входящая)? Есть ли простои?


 Был тут один индивид пару страниц назад... у него спроси,если он не ответит,то папа его точно!

----------


## Voo-Doo

> Действительно, есть ли тут люди, которые в этом нете сидели? Какая скорость закачки файлов? А пакет 1024 кбит/с - это 1024/1024 или 512/512 (в смысле исходящая/входящая)? Есть ли простои?


 вроде писали, что 1024 кбит это 1024/512, а 512 кбит это 512/256

----------


## Mafioso

> вроде писали, что 1024 кбит это 1024/512, а 512 кбит это 512/256


 по-моему такие скорости указаны в российском аналоге Стрима, а про наш ничего не говорилось

----------


## pahaniche

Господа, за три дня прочитал всё, и вижу кажеться реальную цель СТРИМА (чисто моё субъективное мнение) - путем демпинга цен уничтожить более-менее мелких и субпровайдеров, если получиться - кого-то покрупнее, а потом поднять цены и снизить качество. Бежать нам будет некуда (((, СТРИМ при деньгах - остальные в ж...е((

----------


## Stasiko

Вообще условия крутые, Стрим вообще ни за что не отвечает, все нюансы некачественного сервиса и интернета учтены, штраф (пеня) абонента, его обязанносей миллион +1.
 Молодцы ребята, остается надеятся и ждать, что уровень качества и сервиса будет соответствовать. Насколько я понял, делает всё команда, которая поднимала Матрицу, начиная с самого верхнего руководства.
 А цены наверное не поднимутся, Фарлеп и несколько других фирм объединяются сейчас в одну структуру и конкуренцию смогут составить.
 Но конечно подключение и возможности такие привлекательные, что грех не попробовать просто.

----------


## fin

> Вообще условия крутые, Стрим вообще ни за что не отвечает, все нюансы некачественного сервиса и интернета учтены, штраф (пеня) абонента, его обязанносей миллион +1.


 Это слова человека который договор в глаза вообще не видел?

Сравнивая с тем же Тенет'ом договор там лучше и условия для пользователя заявлены много лучшие, даже без учета цены.

----------


## pahaniche

ок, как говорится: пожуём - увидим

----------


## AndrewSh

Кто-нибудь ходил к ним от конторы, а не как физ.лицо?
Есть там нюансы какие-либо?
Договор тот же или иной?
При телефонном разговоре их вообще не интересовало кого я представляю!
Но телефонный звонок это одно, а живое общение - совсем другое.
У кого есть опыт, поделитесь плиз.

----------


## AndrewSh

Не успел задать вопрос, как уже отзвонились 
На Б.Арнаутской 15 (здание с шаром):
- срок подключения 1 мес.;
- стоимость подключения 540грн.;
- абонплата корпоративная 189грн. за 512 и 232.20грн. за 1024.
Буду сдаваться им наверное, Гоблинтелеком с Укурнетом потихоньку задрали меня.

----------


## [ r o n ]

DevelopeR, наверное, потому-что скорость большая за меньшую цену  :smileflag:

----------


## Stasiko

Слова человека, которые не только его видел ; ), даже больше. Другое дело не понятно, почему никто другой не обращал внимания на особенности. Читать надо внимательно и думать.

----------


## klon

*HuaN*
Тоже мне сеть городского маштаба. Покрытие смешное, десяток домов. Тарифы типа домнетовских или той же нормы, принципиальной разницы в цене нет(до стрима ещё далеко). Дизай сайта стырен с темплейт монстров. Вобщим похоже на мелкого субпровайдера. Единственне что может не радовать это конкурент для крупных провайдеров(хотя может и с маленькой буквы конкурент, в любом случае альтернатива, в моёим дове таковой нет  )
 Цитата от туда
Пропускная способность каналов LineCity составляет 4Mb/s   :smileflag:

----------


## klon

А этот перл с главной страницы



> Пользователь оплачивает услуги добровольно и сеть не несет коммерческой выгоды. Сеть работает исключительно на инициативе пользователей.


 Вот так надо работать  :smileflag:   :smileflag:

----------


## cheshirrrrre

сдается мне, что Стрим - это очередной МММ ) 

Посмотрю на последствия.

----------


## DevelopeR

> сдается мне, что Стрим - это очередной МММ ) 
> 
> Посмотрю на последствия.


 +1

----------


## DevelopeR

> Очень смешно . И главное - не первый раз.


 Посмотрим, насколько смешно будет потом  ну не верю я в бесплатный сыр - НЕ ВЕРЮ! И хоть убейте

----------


## cheshirrrrre

fin

прошу прощения за оффтоп и прошу не считать мои последующие слова попыткой обидеть или оскорбить/унизить:

думаю, что пора в превентивных целях создать на форуме тему: "Гнилая контора, набитая подонками - Стрим". Можно ее сделать пока невидимой, а потом, когда у тебя возникнет материальная основа для жалоб на этого провайдера - поле для деятельности уже готово ) Надо быть на шаг впереди!

По сабжу - посмотрим, как ЭТО будет работать. В смысле - Стрим. Цены - да. Оптика - да. Еще только бонусного ящика пива ежемесячно за пользование инетом и компенсации в 40% потраченных средств на инет ежегодно в контракте не оговорено )

Так как между провами у нас все давно схвачено, резонно было бы предложить, что то положение вещей, существующее на украинском рынке инетном - исправить может только столкновение галактики Андромеды с нашей.

----------


## fin

> думаю, что пора в превентивных целях создать на форуме тему: "Гнилая контора, набитая подонками - Стрим". Можно ее сделать пока невидимой, а потом, когда у тебя возникнет материальная основа для жалоб на этого провайдера - поле для деятельности уже готово ) Надо быть на шаг впереди!


 Будет работать так же здОрово как Тенет - будет тема. Врочем, Тенет тоже не сразу испоганился, первые два месяца он и без оптики нормально работал и без претензий.

----------


## iFog

> Шило на мыло менять не хочется. А тут предлагають променять шило на правильный швейцарский нож ;-)


 Ну, не знаю... можно ли чудес качества и обслуживания ожидать от провайдера, который, по сути, ещё не работает, супротив провайдера, который уже больше десятка лет в Одессе...

----------


## AndrewSh

> Ну, не знаю... можно ли чудес качества и обслуживания ожидать от провайдера, который, по сути, ещё не работает, супротив провайдера, который уже больше десятка лет в Одессе...


 На романтике и ентузазизме тырнет держался в девяностых. А с приходом, скажем, Габовича всем стало ясно, что ситуация изменилась. Нынче капитал правит балом, а капитала обещано ажно 10 млн. И пусть не евров, а вечнозеленых убитых енотов, оно достаточно для построения магистральной инфраструктуры. Тем более пока господа из Донцка ждуть окончательного удешевления Укртелекома можно пролезть и воспользоваться его канализацией.
Вот другой вопрос меня волнуеть, а что будет когда Ахметов купит Укртелеком? Вся кабельная канализация будет принадлежать сугубо ему

----------


## Stasiko

Попробовать и рискнуть стоит, во всяком случае, люди опытные у руля. Главное не бояться ; ).

А Фог всё знает ; ), он умный. А какая у тебя дата в договоре?

----------


## iFog

посты не относящиеся к стриму вынесены

*Стасико*, до 6 января =)

----------


## Stasiko

А у меня 9го ; ). В общем будет очень интересно, можно на офицерской с бутылочкой, смотреть как копают траншею ; ), числа 3-4го.

----------


## iFog

не думаю, что они будут что-то копать. Скорее прокладывать по канализации укртелекома.

----------


## AndrewSh

> не думаю, что они будут что-то копать. Скорее прокладывать по канализации укртелекома.


 Теоретически могут "кротом", без раскопок. ЦСС так тянулся вдоль Житомирской в сторону 7-го километра. Но там глушь, а в центре без телекомовских колодцев не обойтись.

----------


## MaJIbIw

Ну хоть ктота подключил и может сказать как он или вобще стоит ли его подключать??

----------


## CHDS

*MaJIbIw*, преветствую тебя о мой нетерпеливый друг!
Итак.. займемся простой логикой... первое сообщение этой темы датировано 13 сентября...... судя по теме никому еще не обещали ставить интернет меньше месяца.... вывод - инет у людей будет не раньше 13 октября.... смотрим на календарчик - оп-паньки 12 октября! РАНО!
Хотя.... тут где-то был человек который говорил, что офис подключили, а еще сына с батей были - у них там скорость чего-то низкая была потому что они видите ли фильмы качали.... за тобой остается малое - понять, где здесь блеф, а где реальность и додуматься о том, КАК ЖЕ ЛЮДЯМ НРАВИТСЯ СТРИМ ;-)

----------


## Setup

если ТеНеТ сделает пакет 128/256кб за 100 грн, то стрим мне не нужен..........
не думаю я, что так все просто (вдруг бац и появилась мега контора по представлению услуг по низким ценам) смешно....
Бесплатный сыр в ............. СТРИМЕ наверно тока.
Я думаю, что Стрим мутит (типа на тебе инет за 130 грн 512кб  ДВА месяца) а потом введет мизерную плату (типа абонплата --- грн так 50)

----------


## LIBERMAN

так оно и будет!!! вспомните диджус приславутый по 2 коп смс и бесплатно в сети! а потом что? абонентов море - можно и ценочку поднять :smileflag:  вот и стрим тем же попахивает. только пакет дидсуса стоил мелочь,а подключение к инету ствол зелени - на дороге не валяется. если договор не ограничивает в сроках, то можно и поюзать тот период по низким ценам а дальше видно будет.

----------


## StarKot

> так оно и будет!!! вспомните диджус приславутый по 2 коп смс и бесплатно в сети! а потом что? абонентов море - можно и ценочку поднять вот и стрим тем же попахивает. только пакет дидсуса стоил мелочь,а подключение к инету ствол зелени - на дороге не валяется. если договор не ограничивает в сроках, то можно и поюзать тот период по низким ценам а дальше видно будет.


 Что-то я не помню чтобы цена на инет хоть когда-нибудь поднималась...

----------


## Mafioso

ну значит Стрим будет первым

----------


## Setup

> Что-то я не помню чтобы цена на инет хоть когда-нибудь поднималась...


  ты наверно не так понял)
Цену поднимать ен кто не будет просто можно скорость потом занижать (типа вы будете иметь скорость 512кб и сидеть переодически на данной ЗАЯВЛЕННОЙ скорости)
А со временем 256-512

----------


## eleYos

> ты наверно не так понял)
> Цену поднимать ен кто не будет просто можно скорость потом занижать (типа вы будете иметь скорость 512кб и сидеть переодически на данной ЗАЯВЛЕННОЙ скорости)
> А со временем 256-512


 тебя не устраивает 256-512 за 135 грн? )))

----------


## Setup

я просто не думаю, что у них все так хорошо и гладко будет.

----------


## MaJIbIw

Надо подождать и если все будет ок то все ринутся туда :smileflag:  
А это значет нагрузка на сеть и тд и скорасть упадёт

----------


## fin

> ты наверно не так понял)
> Цену поднимать ен кто не будет просто можно скорость потом занижать (типа вы будете иметь скорость 512кб и сидеть переодически на данной ЗАЯВЛЕННОЙ скорости)
> А со временем 256-512


 Они говорят, что канал *гарантированный*.

----------


## AndrewSh

> Они говорят, что канал *гарантированный*.


 Вопрос только в том, что они понимают под термином "гарантированный".
Однозначно гарантировать они могут только ширину канала на "последней миле".

----------


## LIBERMAN

было интересно если б они сказали , что бутет скорость падать и все такое. :smileflag:

----------


## LIBERMAN

и в нагрузку еще б и гарантировали это!!!

----------


## iFog

> Надо подождать и если все будет ок то все ринутся туда 
> А это значет нагрузка на сеть и тд и скорасть упадёт


 ну, как я понимаю, оптика должна дать хорошую пропускную способность и в отдельных районах не будет хуже чем в других. (Если узких мест не будет) Нагрузка может быть только на внешний канал, будем надеяться, что он не подкачает  :smileflag:

----------


## And

> *And*, а как там сам интернет, то ?


 Не для инета, PRI провели. С инетом пока думаем.

----------


## Vergos

> Не для инета, PRI провели. С инетом пока думаем.


 
Пожалуйста объясни понятней и подробнее что такое PRI

----------


## MUSIC_S

Vergos
может это?
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/PRI
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/ISDN

----------


## [bdv]

Да, в теме ничего интересного уже не появляется. Часть народа просто сидит уже ждет даты подключения, это та часть народа, которая умеет хоть немного размышлять и им нужен действительно интернет. Вторая часть народа, это те, кто хочет но пока сомневается. Третья часть народа, это те кто просто погнать хочет, а так же 4 часть, это так называемые "засланцы", которые без каких либо аргументов просто кидают в массы клич, что Стрим это кидалово и т.д.
Мое лично мнение:
1. чистого "кидалова" не будет это точно (экономически не выгодно)
2. В отношении цен - думаю повышения цены не будет, а если и произойдет то не значительно.
3. Качество - вот этот пункт самый сложный, так как у любой конторы со временем заканчивается финансирование, происходит старение оборудования, прирост клиентуры. Качество может и упасть, но не так что бы уж сильно. Это как у меня на матрице: поставишь на закачку файл, все вроде как хорошо, скорость та которую оплатил, а как по страничкам лазить, вот тут чувствуешь, что не все уже так же гладко как было в начале.
4. Остальные провайдеры - ну часть из них опустят цены, а часть так же все и оставит. Как я говорил ранее, остануться люди котрые не могут или не захотят платить 100$ за подключение и не нужен им 1 мегабит, им бы в аське посидеть да почту почитать. Вот такие люди и остануться. 
P.S. Если из "сеток" на Стрим перебегут качальщики, то местным локальным сеткам станет как раз легче. У них повысится качество инета для оставшихся.

----------


## [ r o n ]

[bdv], один из самых логичный и правильных комментов  :smileflag:  +1

----------


## Smirk

> [bdv], один из самых логичный и правильных комментов  +1


 Согласен.

----------


## SWARM

> Мое лично мнение:
> 1. чистого "кидалова" не будет это точно (экономически не выгодно)
> 2. В отношении цен - думаю повышения цены не будет, а если и произойдет то не значительно.
> 3. Качество - вот этот пункт самый сложный, так как у любой конторы со временем заканчивается финансирование, происходит старение оборудования, прирост клиентуры. Качество может и упасть, но не так что бы уж сильно. Это как у меня на матрице: поставишь на закачку файл, все вроде как хорошо, скорость та которую оплатил, а как по страничкам лазить, вот тут чувствуешь, что не все уже так же гладко как было в начале.
> 4. Остальные провайдеры - ну часть из них опустят цены, а часть так же все и оставит. Как я говорил ранее, остануться люди котрые не могут или не захотят платить 100$ за подключение и не нужен им 1 мегабит, им бы в аське посидеть да почту почитать. Вот такие люди и остануться. 
> P.S. Если из "сеток" на Стрим перебегут качальщики, то местным локальным сеткам станет как раз легче. У них повысится качество инета для оставшихся.


 1. А что такое нечистое "кидалово" ?
2. Незначительно для кого ?
3. Что значит "закончится финансирование " ?

Врядли этот коментарий можно назвать "логичным"
))

----------


## [bdv]

> 1. А что такое нечистое "кидалово" ?
> 2. Незначительно для кого ?
> 3. Что значит "закончится финансирование " ?
> 
> Врядли этот коментарий можно назвать "логичным"
> ))


 
1. "Чистое кидалово " это когда собрали денег и потерялись

2. Незначительно относительно начальной цены. Пример.
Не помню сейчас точные тарифы, так на скидку.

Текущая цена : 178 грн в месяц за 1 менабит.
Изменение цены на 10-15%
Получается 196-205
Это я считаю еще в полне нормальной ситуацией. 
С учетом того, что на матрице я сейчас плачу 200 гривен в месяц за 128 килобит.
Поднятие цены 10%-15% нормально для суммы 178 гривен. Но это уже значительно для, допустим, подключения. 540 грн + 15%=621. Это уже неприятно.
Я не думаю что цена за услуги поднимется выше этих 10-15% (если вообще поднимется).
Я больше вижу, что они будут вводить множество дополнительных платных услуг.

3.
Проект "Стрим", это не проект одного человека. Некая структура(ы) вкладывают деньги на определенные задачи. Это может быть определенная сумма или финансирование определенного времени. Когда закончится сумма или время, то приток денег из вне прекратится. И проект должен будет перейти на самоокупаемость. (не обязательно от инета, а вообще в сумме, так как проложенная сейчас оптика может использоваться не только для интернета и т.д.)
Я бы мог сказать что именно эта ситуация произошла с Матрицей, в начале в нее вкладывали деньги, по слухам, чуть ли не из городского бюджета, а потом сменилась власть или еще что. 
*Подчеркиваю, я не утверждаю про ситуацию с Матрицей, так как каких то доказательств у меня нет.*

----------


## SWARM

Они не потеряются ) 
Господин Мараховский выходит на рынок интернета уже в третий раз, причем способ не изменился . Почему на этот раз изменятся последствия (перепродажа компании, увеличение цены и т.д.)
Почемуто никто не вспомнил что оптоволоконные кабеля необходимо менять каждые 5 лет, как при этом сохранится низкая цена обслуживания сети ?

----------


## [bdv]

Почему же, прекрасно помню. Только я думаю, что через 5 лет, я скорее всего перейду на более нового провайдера или на новые технологии.
Меня полностью устраивает стоимость подключения и срок жизни. Если говорить точнее, то при текущей цене, я буду очень доволен жизнеспособности данного проекта на 2 года. 
Что будет через 2 года, там посмотрим.

----------


## КатенькА

эээээээээуууууууууууууйййййййййййййй!!!!!!!

----------


## [ r o n ]

КатенькА, очень информативный пост!

----------


## And

> Vergos
> может это?
> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/PRI
> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/ISDN


 Именно это. Комстар не только инетом занимается.

----------


## alexey_kv

> Они не потеряются ) 
> Почемуто никто не вспомнил что оптоволоконные кабеля необходимо менять каждые 5 лет?


 Чосс, кварцевые соединения не ржавеют, и срок эксплуатации ВОК ~25 лет ...
учите матчасть

представил я себе что было бы если трансатлантические трассы ВОК меняли каждые 5 лет  :smileflag: ) ... Всегото лишь тысячу,другую километров кабеля перетянуть... рас плюнуть  :smileflag:

----------


## SWARM

> Чосс, кварцевые соединения не ржавеют, и срок эксплуатации ВОК ~25 лет ...
> учите матчасть
> 
> представил я себе что было бы если трансатлантические трассы ВОК меняли каждые 5 лет ) ... Всегото лишь тысячу,другую километров кабеля перетянуть... рас плюнуть


 Они не ржавеют - они мутнеют ) что в принципе одно и тоже ) Не сравнивайте качество трансатлантических кабелей с теми которые положат за 500 гр.  ) Одесский кабельный завод (пластик)

----------


## Konstantin.od

а почему пластик ? 
он же вроде бы применяеться на расстояниях до 100м.. Может, в квартиры и будет идти он, но до домов наверняка проложат стекловолокно

----------


## AndrewSh

> Они не ржавеют - они мутнеют ) что в принципе одно и тоже ) Не сравнивайте качество трансатлантических кабелей с теми которые положат за 500 гр.  ) Одесский кабельный завод (пластик)


 А шо, ОКЗ делает пластиковое волокно? С каких пор? Когда ставили установки, в каком цеху?
Печи и линии на вытяжку обычной оптики там еще 10 лет назад наблюдались. А вот про пластик я впервые слышу.
К тому же, насколько я знаю, магистральных каналов пластиком не делают в принципе. Он же многомодовый, там через каждые 100 метров придется репитеры ставить.
Я думаю, что магистраль будет сделана одномодом, так оно выгоднее экономически. В квартиру могут завести и пластик, но в доме его менять можно и каждые пять лет. К тому же сам по себе пластик не особо дороже меди.
Интересно все-таки кто поставщик кабелей и механизьмов? Райхели с масарями, Амп-ы, кто-то еще?

----------


## Nat

Сами прекратите оффтопик?

----------


## Fireball

Используемое Стримом оборудование и долговечность каналов связи - это же важно?

----------


## Lord of rings

> А шо, ОКЗ делает пластиковое волокно? С каких пор? Когда ставили установки, в каком цеху?
> Печи и линии на вытяжку обычной оптики там еще 10 лет назад наблюдались. А вот про пластик я впервые слышу.
> К тому же, насколько я знаю, магистральных каналов пластиком не делают в принципе. Он же многомодовый, там через каждые 100 метров придется репитеры ставить.
> Я думаю, что магистраль будет сделана одномодом, так оно выгоднее экономически. В квартиру могут завести и пластик, но в доме его менять можно и каждые пять лет. К тому же сам по себе пластик не особо дороже меди.
> Интересно все-таки кто поставщик кабелей и механизьмов? Райхели с масарями, Амп-ы, кто-то еще?


 и одномод и многомод делают из кварца. разница лишь в диаметре сердцевины (9мкм и 50/62.5мкм). Для сердцевины и оболочки используют разные легирующие примеси, поэтому сердцевина и оболочка имеют разный коэффициент преломления, что при выполнении условия числовой апертуры дает эффект полного отражения. 
ОКЗ волокна не выпускает, они их закупают у врагов. 
на 100Мб длина многомода до 2 км (если в дуплексе). 
В свое время многомод делали только в связи с тем, что для него нужны были более дешевые излучатели (какое-то время назад разница в цене между одно- и многомодовыми конвертерами была весьма существенна). 
У одномода практически отсутствует межмодовая дисперсия, поэтому протяженность линии зависит лишь от материальной дисперсии, а также -  качества и силы источника света (полупроводниковый инфракрасный лазер (светодиод у многомода))

----------


## AndrewSh

> и одномод и многомод делают из кварца. разница лишь в диаметре сердцевины (9мкм и 50/62.5мкм).


 Примитивно, но можно считать и так.




> ОКЗ волокна не выпускает, они их закупают у врагов.


 10 лет назад на окате стояло 3 (три) башни для вытяжки оптики. их демонтировали?
А так, да, они большей частью бронировали привозную оптику. Опять же вопрос стоял по сути в конкуренции и доступе на рынки. Оборудование на ОКЗ тогда было достаточно свежим.




> В свое время многомод делали только в связи с тем, что для него нужны были более дешевые излучатели (какое-то время назад разница в цене между одно- и многомодовыми конвертерами была весьма существенна).


 Она и сейчас существенна, достаточно взглянуть на цену соответстующих интерфейсов у кошек или нортелов.
Но речь не об этом. Магистральный линк все равно дешевле сделать одномодом. А вот в доме можно разводить и пластик.
Интересно услышать мнения, так сказать, изнутри.

Остальная теория скипнута, кому надо те и так знають...

----------


## Mafioso

Укртелеком наконец-то зашевелился. Только что пришел счёт за телефон и в нем реклама АДСЛ-инета "ОГО" от Укртелеком.
Тарифы: Домашний - 128/64 Кбит/с - 69грн
Молодежный - 512/256 Кбит/с - 79грн
Актив - 2048/512 Кбит/с - 89грн
Как видно Укртелеком всеми силами пытается удержатся на рынке высокоскоростного-инета. Скорее всего в самое ближайшее время поступят аналогичные предложения от других провайдеров.

----------


## fin

> Укртелеком наконец-то зашевелился. Только что пришел счёт за телефон и в нем реклама АДСЛ-инета "ОГО" от Укртелеком.
> Тарифы: Домашний - 128/64 Кбит/с - 69грн
> Молодежный - 512/256 Кбит/с - 79грн
> Актив - 2048/512 Кбит/с - 89грн
> Как видно Укртелеком всеми силами пытается удержатся на рынке АДСЛ-инета. Скорее всего в самое ближайшее время поступят аналогичные предложения от других провайдеров.


 Есть такое. Но людей пугать такими тарифами не надо :

*Врахований обсяг трафіку, МБайт: 1 Гбайт*

(с) http://my.ukrtelecom.ua/ua/group_wide/dsl_init/tariff/

----------


## Mafioso

Вот этот ОГО:
http://www.ukrtelecom.ua/ua/hot_news/?id=11199

----------


## Afanasiy

> Укртелеком наконец-то зашевелился. Только что пришел счёт за телефон и в нем реклама АДСЛ-инета "ОГО" от Укртелеком.
> Тарифы: Домашний - 128/64 Кбит/с - 69грн
> Молодежный - 512/256 Кбит/с - 79грн
> Актив - 2048/512 Кбит/с - 89грн
> Как видно Укртелеком всеми силами пытается удержатся на рынке высокоскоростного-инета. Скорее всего в самое ближайшее время поступят аналогичные предложения от других провайдеров.


 Да-да-да... Тока это цены *за 1 (ОДИН!!!) гигабайт общего трафика*  
А воз и ныне там (С)

----------


## Mafioso

мда, извиняюсь
я просто когда увидел такие цены, то не увидел остальных *ньюансов*  :smileflag:  
но потом када разобрался, понял что фактически ничего выгодного в этом тарифе нету

----------


## Engineer

> Вот этот ОГО:
> http://www.ukrtelecom.ua/ua/hot_news/?id=11199


 Вообщето это одно  и тоже

----------


## Mafioso

короче, посылаем на *** всех наших провов и ломимся к Стриму  :smileflag: 
З.Ы. это не реклама, а моё личное мнение

----------


## Engineer

> короче, посылаем на *** всех наших провов и ломимся к Стриму 
> З.Ы. это не реклама, а моё личное мнение


 Не думаю что все так просто будет, пока что стрим некий "виртуальный" пров, вроде есть, а подключенных к нему нет. Я думаю, что здесь все не так просто, а остальные провы просто ждут, и естественно, пока не начнется повального бегства, никто и не подумает цены снижать

----------


## Mafioso

я думаю, что как только появятся первые подключенные, начнется именно массовое бегство на Стрим, т.к. качальшиков у нас немало, да и желающих просто сидеть в нете с такой скоростью за такие смешные деньги я думаю найдется тоже прилично.

----------


## optic

> я думаю, что как только появятся первые подключенные, начнется именно массовое бегство на Стрим, т.к. качальшиков у нас немало, да и желающих просто сидеть в нете с такой скоростью за такие смешные деньги я думаю найдется тоже прилично.


 кстати - а как ты думаешь сколько абонентов в день смогут включать? и как ты видешь при этом массовое  бегство?????

----------


## A.S.K.

массово будут подоваться заявы) а там с провов перебежит добрая часть даунлоудирофф, без которых, имхо, сетки "потеряют" ибо эти люди зачастую делются  :smileflag:

----------


## Mafioso

> массово будут подоваться заявы)


 я именно это и имел ввиду, а уж када всех подключат это уже другой вопрос
я сам собираюсь подключатьсяк ним, т.к. район у меня дебильный и из провайдеров есть токо хРеноме

----------


## Serge

> А вот в доме можно разводить и пластик.


 тем более, что его стоимость сравнима с медным кабелем, если последний снова не подорожал. :smileflag:  
а вот долговечность у качественной витой пары гораздо больше. (тем более, при внутренней прокладке)
поэтому, с учётом ещё более низких оптовых цен, "оптика в квартиру" похожа лишь на экономию за счёт качества со стороны провайдера плюс рекламный ход.

----------


## optic

> тем более, что его стоимость сравнима с медным кабелем, если последний снова не подорожал. 
> а вот долговечность у качественной витой пары гораздо больше. (тем более, при внутренней прокладке)
> поэтому, с учётом ещё более низких оптовых цен, "оптика в квартиру" похожа лишь на экономию за счёт качества со стороны провайдера плюс рекламный ход.


 гм, это либо рекламный ход.. либо желание не увеличивать количество оборудования... т.к. в случае оптики - вполне реально построить на город 3 площадки... на которых поставить очень много медиаконвертеров .. качество в этом случае  будет зависить только от работы площадок и целостности оптики...

----------


## AndrewSh

> а вот долговечность у качественной витой пары гораздо больше. (тем более, при внутренней прокладке)


 А вот не факт. Системная гарантия на СКС от райхелей или рита составляет 20 лет. Навряд ли они предполагають смену пластика каждые 5 лет.




> поэтому, с учётом ещё более низких оптовых цен, "оптика в квартиру" похожа лишь на экономию за счёт качества со стороны провайдера плюс рекламный ход.


 Думается что при объеме капвложений, которые где-то тут по ходу обсуждения озвучивались, можно протянуть нормально оптику. Да на таком-то объеме!
Ждемс таки комментариев от спецов, куда-то они подевались из етой ветки, небось все пошли оптику тянуть   :smileflag:

----------


## paha

Тут все пишут про демпинг. Мой начальник сидит в Риге. Я поинтересовался, сколько стоит у них интернет 


> 10/16/2006 11:02:59 AM Alexandrov Ilya: привет.  по поводу инета.
> 
> у меня дома  с 512 килобит в месяц с реальным айпи - $10. 1мегабит - $15, за 20-25 баксов можно 2 мегабита и больше иметь.
> подключение безплатное
> 
> 
> но у нас тут все давно уж развито. за каждый дом по 3-4 провайдера конкурируют
>   10/16/2006 11:04:45 AM pasha: Офигеть. Если напишу на форуме, никто не поверит. У нас за $10 можно купить сейчас 32 килобита + нужно доплачивать по $5 за аренду внешнего IP.
>   10/16/2006 11:05:23 AM Alexandrov Ilya: провайдеров мало у  вас
> ...

----------


## RealN

to paha:

а при чем тут демпинг?

----------


## paha

> to paha:
> 
> а при чем тут демпинг?


 У нас большинство считает 512 за $25, предлагаемый стримом, демпингом и кидаловом. Весь мир обрабатывает пашню плугом, а мы тут палками-копалками. Украина - деревня на окраине цивилизации.

----------


## MrJile

> to paha:
> 
> а при чем тут демпинг?


 При том, что пару страниц назад были разговоры о том, что пора Стримом заняться антимонопольному комитету, мол цены занижены, не как у всех в городе. Вот человек и привел пример, что цены завышены у всех остальных провов и как раз они и являются клиентами антимонопольного комитета за сговор.

----------


## iFog

> Весь мир обрабатывает пашню плугом, а мы тут палками-копалками. Украина - деревня на окраине цивилизации.


 У,мужик, тебе в раздел политика.

----------


## paha

> При том, что пару страниц назад были разговоры о том, что пора Стримом заняться антимонопольному комитету, мол цены занижены, не как у всех в городе. Вот человек и привел пример, что цены завышены у всех остальных провов и как раз они и являются клиентами антимонопольного комитета за сговор.


 В точку!

----------


## RealN

> При том, что пару страниц назад были разговоры о том, что пора Стримом заняться антимонопольному комитету, мол цены занижены, не как у всех в городе. Вот человек и привел пример, что цены завышены у всех остальных провов и как раз они и являются клиентами антимонопольного комитета за сговор.


 Я  вообще то писал конкретно о "Риге"  :smileflag: .
в данном посте нет и слова за демпинг.

to paha:
Демпинг в данном случае, это когда есть десять фирм продающих тапочки по 10 рублей, а пришла 11 фирма и продает те же тапочки по 2 рубля. Хотя все 11 фирм знают, что себестоимость тапочек - 5 рублей за пару.

----------


## Man Of War

Подскажите,чего и как?Куда обращаться?Сайт не нашёл...Единственное что знаю - касса на Морвокзале,но там девушка не может компетентно ответить.

----------


## fin

> Подскажите,чего и как?Куда обращаться?Сайт не нашёл...Единственное что знаю - касса на Морвокзале,но там девушка не может компетентно ответить.


 Звонишь 729-5-729, спрашиваешь, куда тебе ближе/удобнее подойти и задаешь прочие интересующие вопросы.

----------


## MrJile

> to paha:
> Демпинг в данном случае, это когда есть десять фирм продающих тапочки по 10 рублей, а пришла 11 фирма и продает те же тапочки по 2 рубля. Хотя все 11 фирм знают, что себестоимость тапочек - 5 рублей за пару.


 А почем "тапочки" (тарифы на интернет) в Одессе? Хотя бы приблизительные. По анологии с тапочками получается, что делить надо на 2 или на больше? :smileflag:  Это к тому, есть факт демпинга на лицо или нет. Всегда можно обвинить кого-угодно в демпинге, если он продает дешевле средней цены по региону, а тем более дешевле, чем ты сам.

----------


## Man Of War

Спасиб

----------


## DevelopeR

ну что, есть уже хоть один, у кого дома СТРИМ?  :smileflag:

----------


## Mafioso

> ну что, есть уже хоть один, у кого дома СТРИМ?


 только месяц прошел, а всем обещают минимум в течении 3 месяцев

----------


## iFog

> Подскажите,чего и как?Куда обращаться?Сайт не нашёл...Единственное что знаю - касса на Морвокзале,но там девушка не может компетентно ответить.


 За углом от этой девушки в кассе есть дверь и в конце коридора (за этой дверью) офис комстара, туда нужно было ити.

----------


## [bdv]

Так, пока тут все просто болтают, начинаем полевые иследования.

Район Таирово, площадь Конституции. Люки перед магазином Наталка.
http://sun.mds-club.od.ua/inet/2006-10-16%2014-21-08%20(1).jpg


Район 7 ст. Черноморской дороги (с другой стороны дороги тоже выходит труба, это не оптика это как бы канал для нее.)
http://sun.mds-club.od.ua/inet/2006-10-16%2014-29-09%20(2).jpg
http://sun.mds-club.od.ua/inet/2006-10-16%2014-29-30%20(3).jpg

Глушко 2
http://sun.mds-club.od.ua/inet/2006-10-16%2014-30-49%20(4).jpg
http://sun.mds-club.od.ua/inet/2006-10-16%2014-30-54%20(5).jpg

Это от Глушко в нутрь дворов (все ближе и ближе к моему дому (по договору начало декабря))
http://sun.mds-club.od.ua/inet/2006-10-16%2014-31-52%20(6).jpg



Я поговорил с ребятами которые тянули кабель возле Наталки. Долго не хотели говорить, все спрашивали зачем мне это надо, потом все же признались что это Комстар. Именно Комстар, "стрим" им ничего не сказало. Но оно в принципе и понятно. Владеть всеми этими линиями будет Комстар на Стрим уже на их основе. 
Так что работы как видимо ведуться.
P.S. Может я кого то растрою, но тянут они кабель Одесского кабельного завода. Как я говорил ранее, мне это не мешает. 2-3 года оно точно протянет, а больше - дальше что то новое появится.

----------


## iFog

> Именно Комстар, "стрим" им ничего не сказало. Но оно в принципе и понятно. Владеть всеми этими линиями будет Комстар на Стрим уже на их основе.


 Стрим - это _услуга_, а компания - Комстар.

----------


## EEE

ну прямо  шпионская  слежка....  Так, пока тут все просто болтают, начинаем полевые иследования.

Район Таирово, площадь Конституции. Люки перед магазином Наталка.
http://sun.mds-club.od.ua/inet/2006-...1-08%20(1).jpg.................

----------


## [bdv]

> Стрим - это _услуга_, а компания - Комстар.


 Да, еще раз заглянул в договор, там указан Комстар

----------


## fin

> Стрим - это _услуга_, а компания - Комстар.


 Торговая марка?  :smileflag:

----------


## iFog

> Торговая марка?


 Наверно. Может, я неправильно выразился.

----------


## Eronak

Сёдня на заболотного тож какойто кабель тянули и до этого поразрывали проводили новые канализации хз под шо но может и под стрим)

----------


## Погремушкин

> Сёдня на заболотного тож какойто кабель тянули и до этого поразрывали проводили новые канализации хз под шо но может и под стрим)


 Замечательно...значит скоро и до Бочарова дотянут...я как раз там живу)

----------


## Bioroido

> Замечательно...значит скоро и до Бочарова дотянут...я как раз там живу)


 с месяц назад копали по Жолио Кюри от Затонского на Бочарова, во дворы напротив Сильпо зашло, куда дальше - хз. Может Бриз, а может - и Комстар.

----------


## Mafioso

может кто-то насчёт Молдованки слышал, особенно р-н Родины
скоро они там кабель тянуть будут?

----------


## fin

Кстати, удивляюсь, как никто ничего не сказанул насчет знаменитого названия КомСтар  :smileflag: . Все в Mechwarrior играли?




> 2788 год. Джером Блейк берет Терру под свой контроль и объявляет ее нейтральным миром. Он обращается ко всем пяти, враждующим за наследие сторонам, с предложением взять под свой контроль все ГиперПространственные Генераторы. Он считает, что этим он сможет оградить Генераторы и их персонал от разрушений. Лорды всех пяти Домов соглашаются с его аргументами, создается *КомСтар*.

----------


## Наташка

4 станция фонтана :
-Что ведете?
-Волокно.
-Кто заказчик?
-Укр****банк

----------


## iFog

В общем, есть маза, что начали подключать - на прошлой неделе было первое подключение. [нет, я не знаю кого подключали] Вроде как, то были неподкреплённые фактами  слухи, что подключения уже даво есть. Хотя, когда я был у них в офисе, говорили, что уже есть подключенные абоненты.

----------


## cheshirrrrre

они, подключенные клиенты, обладают кнопкой "Скочать весь интырнет на бешенной скорости", за которую платят обетом молчания?)

Как-то подозрительно это все.

----------


## Londres

> Кстати, удивляюсь, как никто ничего не сказанул насчет знаменитого названия КомСтар . Все в Mechwarrior играли?


 ой конесчно, какая была игра.. её еще меЧварриор называли ))))

а вообще насчет стрима - по-моему это переворот , таких тарифов у на с ещё не было... спасибо вам москвичи, за то шо нас абУригенов осчастливите кошерным тырнетом

----------


## Londres

на школьном есть тыхническая возможность у них, не знаете? =)

----------


## iFog

> они, подключенные клиенты, обладают кнопкой "Скочать весь интырнет на бешенной скорости", за которую платят обетом молчания?)


 Ну вот, есть подозрение, что молчали потому, что их небыло.




> Как-то подозрительно это все.


 Эта версия уже не раз излогалась

----------


## iFog

> на школьном есть тыхническая возможность у них, не знаете? =)


 позвони да узнай

----------


## fin

> на школьном есть тыхническая возможность у них, не знаете? =)


 Их телефон неоднократно приводился. Позвонить и задать единственный вопрос религия запрещает?  :smileflag:

----------


## Londres

> Их телефон неоднократно приводился. Позвонить и задать единственный вопрос религия запрещает?


 я щас в зарубежной поездке в холландии , поэтому - денех жалько  :smileflag: )

----------


## anray

> может кто-то насчёт Молдованки слышал, особенно р-н Родины
> скоро они там кабель тянуть будут?


 А ты звонил, узнавал будут ли они там подключать? А то я оже примерно в том районе.

----------


## Tigger

Копают, и это здорово. Точно незнаю что это, но очень похоже, от Ивановского моста вдоль железной дороги до самого Дюковского траншея.
А главный индикатор, это то что умные провы, начинают цены на инет сбрасывать. Так-шо кажись щастье близко

----------


## X Lord X

ул. Посмитного - 4 месяца ждать

----------


## Nagel

хм.... видно я уже гоню  :smileflag:  просто они убрали все новости со страницы... да и с инэтом у меня странные чудеса творятся... вот и почудилось... а тут еще и стрим...
просто редко туда залажу... т.к. привык видеть одно и то же... )

----------


## [bdv]

> они, подключенные клиенты, обладают кнопкой "Скочать весь интырнет на бешенной скорости", за которую платят обетом молчания?)
> 
> Как-то подозрительно это все.


 
Что именно подозрительно? Что оказывается есть люди которые не спешат сюда написать про интернет свой? Знаешь, есть множество людей которые совершенно не знают про этот форум но при этом знает и про стрим и про что то еще.........

----------


## Укртелеком

> Копают, и это здорово. Точно незнаю что это, но очень похоже, от Ивановского моста вдоль железной дороги до самого Дюковского траншея.
> А главный индикатор, это то что умные провы, начинают цены на инет сбрасывать. Так-шо кажись щастье близко


 Молодой человек в нашем городе постоянно чтото копают. Более того в в десяти процентах случаев раскопок ложат оптику. А из этих десяти процентов на долю Комстара приходится не более десяти процентов. То есть если копают, то вероятность того что это стрим не более 1 процента.

----------


## fin

> Молодой человек в нашем городе постоянно чтото копают. Более того в в десяти процентах случаев раскопок ложат оптику. А из этих десяти процентов на долю Комстара приходится не более десяти процентов. То есть если копают, то вероятность того что это стрим не более 1 процента.


 Мнение заинтересованных лиц не принимается. Особенно, если это "Укртелеком" .

----------


## EEE

....почитал тут всякие бизнес  новости ...укр-тел. активно  готовят  к  продаже... может  в  часных  руках станет  нормальной компанией а  не  зажравшимся  монополистом упускающим переспективы из-за сиюминутной выгоды.....

----------


## Lenk

> ул. Посмитного - 4 месяца ждать


 Глушко на Таирова - тоже 4 месяца  . Я лучше подожду пока другие провы снизят свои тарифы. Если Стрим развернется - никто никуда не денется.  :smileflag:

----------


## iFog

Что-то, я смотрю, они сроки стали называть более долгие  :smileflag:  Может кандидатов на подключение набралось много, а может оказалось не всё так гладко с подключением.

----------


## Mafioso

> Цитата:
> "В наш технический век, когда возникла необходимость в качественно новом способе подачи информации и появилась компания "Реноме-инет". 
> Она создана с целью предоставления кардинально новых услуг - обеспечения работы в сети интернет через телевизионные кабельные сети. 
> 
> В проекте подключения к сети интернет участвуют две компании кабельного телевидения, образующие наибольшую сеть в городе. Это "Реноме" и "Реноме плюс". Это означает, что все перечисленные студии готовы предоставить полный комплекс услуг по подключению и обслуживанию как к кабельным сетям, так и к сетям интернет. 
> 
> До настоящего времени, подключение к интернет по выделенному каналу было прерогативой состоятельных абонентов и организаций. 
> Но времена меняются, на смену старым технологиям приходят новые! И то, что раньше казалось невероятным и несбыточным, сейчас стало реальностью. 
> 
> ...


 в реноме есть злостный развод, о котором я узнал, када захотел к ним подключиться: чтобы подключить их И-нет нужно обязательно быть подключеным к их же телевиднеию; итого подключение будет стоить около 500грн+хз скока за кабель(вроде по 1,3грн/метр)
ну и как вы думаете к кому после этого я пойду подключаться?

----------


## Fireball

> Молодой человек в нашем городе постоянно чтото копают. Более того в в десяти процентах случаев раскопок ложат оптику. А из этих десяти процентов на долю Комстара приходится не более десяти процентов. То есть если копают, то вероятность того что это стрим не более 1 процента.


 Мне кажется, что копают чересчур уж активно в этом сезоне. В соответствии с утверждением выше, есть 2 варианта - операторы различных типов связи решили вдруг провести по тройке-десятку каналов для массового предоставления качественных услуг высокоскоростной связи. Второй вариант - они читали долгосрочный прогноз погоды и решили, что зима наступит рано, а в снегу и земле ковыряться при минусовой температуре не очень приятно - приняли решение сжать по срокам плановую прокладку линий.
Что ж, оба варианта устраивают меня - уже движение вперёд  :smileflag:

----------


## [bdv]

> Мне кажется, что копают чересчур уж активно в этом сезоне.


 Есть еще один вариант. Люди начали обращать внимание на то что кто то что то капает. До этого никого не интерисовала, чего это тут кто то кабель тянет, или бошка чьято из люка торчит

----------


## wish

Я сегодня узнавал по поводу подключение на пос. Котовского  - в течение 2х месяцев обещались... на днях пойду договор заключать

----------


## Fireball

> Есть еще один вариант. Люди начали обращать внимание на то что кто то что то капает. До этого никого не интерисовала, чего это тут кто то кабель тянет, или бошка чьято из люка торчит


 Меня это всегда интересовало, были и раньше периоды, когда резко появлялись Укртелекомщики в люках в большом количестве, когда часто машину Тенета видел. Может и совпадения.

----------


## Kaspian

Слышал тут от "бабушки в троллейбусе", что внешний канал у них со спутника берётся - из чего *может* быть слегка *завышен* пинг на забугорные рессурсы, что не очень радует любителей онлайновый игр... :-\

----------


## Tigger

*Укртелеком* - спасибо за комплемент "Молодой челловек". Только помоему Укртелеком (компания) с войны в нашем городе ничего не копала  :smileflag:  . А как насчет группировок провайдеров, снижения цен, может они наконец испугались Ваших сног сшибательных предложений по скоростному Интернету  :smileflag:   :smileflag:   :smileflag:  ?

----------


## FormatC

вчера также присоединился к ждущим стрима
радостное событие должно наступить до 18 января 2007

на прямой вопрос о нескольких машинах было сказано "мы это отслеживать не будем, но если что, проблемы будем устранять только на подключенной к нам машине"

----------


## AndrewSh

> вчера также присоединился к ждущим стрима
> радостное событие должно наступить до 18 января 2007


 А я пока подожду. Был, разговаривал, попросил коммерческого предложения (у меня достаточно много машин в конторе) с конкретной суммой для меня. Жду червертый день, хотя обещали выдать сразу.




> на прямой вопрос о нескольких машинах было сказано "мы это отслеживать не будем, но если что, проблемы будем устранять только на подключенной к нам машине"


 Особое внимание обращаем на пункты 3.2.2 и 3.3.5 договора.


ЗЫ. Пункт 5 договора (форс-мажор) не соответствует действующему законодательству.

----------


## e-max

А не кажеться, что, если, что, то все палки полетят именно в Российскую федерацию и договор будет просто нулевым?

----------


## Serious_N

> Господа, за три дня прочитал всё, и вижу кажеться реальную цель СТРИМА (чисто моё субъективное мнение) - путем демпинга цен уничтожить более-менее мелких и субпровайдеров, если получиться - кого-то покрупнее, а потом поднять цены и снизить качество. Бежать нам будет некуда (((, СТРИМ при деньгах - остальные в ж...е((


 Согласен с данным врайтером!
Еще, по поводу кажущейся пролётности "Стрим" - в Одессе было и есть созвучное выражение - стрём, что означает напряжение, опасность...

Дай-то Бог, чтобы это всё было только созвучием, а не реальностью!... )))

----------


## Fireball

Комстар-Украина, мне кажется, должна быть зарегистрированным юр. лицом, в неё и камни кидать. Только за что?

----------


## wish

ИМХО: (хотя подобное здесь писали 1000 раз) :
Мне кажется, будет так, как со всем нынешними одесскими торговцами интернета, при создании провайдера - низкие цены, высокое качество, самые смелые подключаются - через некоторое время они полны восторга и горячо его любят, качество услуг интенсивно развивается. За год-два даже самые отъявленные скептики понимают, что развода и в этот раз нет и несут свои кровные на подключение, довольный провайдер выходит на прибыль и забивает на интенсивные пути развития, оставляя лишь экстенсивные. И начинает зарабатывать деньги, чуть понижая общее качество работы.

----------


## RaminoS

> ИМХО: (хотя подобное здесь писали 1000 раз) :
> Мне кажется, будет так, как со всем нынешними одесскими торговцами интернета, при создании провайдера - низкие цены, высокое качество, самые смелые подключаются - через некоторое время они полны восторга и горячо его любят, качество услуг интенсивно развивается. За год-два даже самые отъявленные скептики понимают, что развода и в этот раз нет и несут свои кровные на подключение, довольный провайдер выходит на прибыль и забивает на интенсивные пути развития, оставляя лишь экстенсивные. И начинает зарабатывать деньги, чуть понижая общее качество работы.


 
Ггг так случилось и с Тенетом... 

Сорри за оффтоп это к слову..

По теме:

Проходил сегодня возле Приват банка на Греческой увидел борд Стрим 512к 108 грн 

У меня были дикие истерические конвульсии откачивала ИнтоСана  :smileflag: 

Писец... развод...

----------


## iFog

> Проходил сегодня возле Приват банка на Греческой увидел борд Стрим 512к 108 грн 
> 
> У меня были дикие истерические конвульсии откачивала ИнтоСана 
> 
> Писец... развод...


 А в чём, собственно, суть развода?

----------


## Погремушкин

так было же вроде 135....или они ещё не успели развернуцца и уже снизили цены?

----------


## Alexey

навернрое +27грв аренда линии, писали уже

----------


## Погремушкин

ах да...я и забыл

----------


## cTcangel

да, я тоже седня шел по преображенской, и с другой стороны увидел странную цену в 108 UAH, со звездочкой.
Не мог не подойти, посмотрел сноску, а там было всего лишь обозначение, что UAH=ГРН.
Так вы точно знаете что это цена без аренды конвертера? Чего бы им не написать в рекламе 138 грн - это дела не меняет....

----------


## X Lord X

А Вас не смущает то,что сайт ещё не зделали ?

И ещё один вопросик,есть такие,которым должны были подключить уже(месяц вроде прошел уже) и ещё не подключили ?

----------


## Eronak

То что сайт не зделали лично меня смущает вроде как сфера ит технологий,нет и всё такое а сайта нет...темболее с того времени скоко весит то убожество думаю любая дизайн студия уже чтото наверсталаб..

----------


## Sadar

Наши провайдеры засуетились... 
Вот и "Норма" цены снизила:
_(удалена реклама)_
+ 20 грн.  абон. плата.
Интересно, что будет дальше.... :smileflag:

----------


## Setup

я думаю  тенет в стороне не останется....

----------


## grw

> Наши провайдеры засуетились... 
> Вот и "Норма" цены снизила:
> 
> + 20 грн.  абон. плата.
> Интересно, что будет дальше....


 Вот это суета,на РеалТВ(На всей ОКС) такие цены ещё с 1 января!

----------


## Sadar

> Вот это суета,на РеалТВ(На всей ОКС) такие цены ещё с 1 января!


 Я просто, как-то, не интересуюсь РеалТВ и ничего про него не знаю. И уверен что от этого я *ничего* не потерял.

----------


## grw

> Я просто, как-то, не интересуюсь РеалТВ и ничего про него не знаю. И уверен что от этого я ничего не потерял.


 я к тому что это лишь дешёвый понт,а не суета...

----------


## bestrafer

> Вот это суета,на РеалТВ(На всей ОКС) такие цены ещё с 1 января!


 Позвольте, Черное Море, по-моему, тоже входит в ОКС. Так у ЧМ расценки по выше будут:
_(удалена реклама)_
Тем не менее, тенденция снижения цен на услуги одесских интеренет провайдеров прослеживается...

----------


## <Inferno>

Фуххх...еле осилил, 86 страниц как ни как  :smileflag: 

Завтра тоже хочу к ним позвонить, интересно, как ни как райончик у мня "стрёмненький" для новых и-нет провайдеров, т.к. в доме есть и Фарлеп с Матрицей, и Чёрное море, и Тенет с [email protected]'ом, и Optima пристраивается и ADSL-ов килограмм и от всех, и УкрТел со своим богатством...выбор неймовернейший...и пустят ли "они" кого-то сюда ещё нового...это уже интересный вопрос.

А ещё время подключения интересует...хм, а если откажут.....

...а, да, район...пр-кт Шевченко, Армейская 21, 23

----------


## X3M

столько всего... я так понял еще нет живого человека который уже подключен?

----------


## ЗЛОЙ_КОТ

Вот и по Днепродороге чё-то в земле ковырять начали... явно трассу под кабель

----------


## КТО_ЗДЕСЬ

Кто-нить знает в стрим есть ? В районе Балковской угол ‘’Маловского’’ (Дюковский парк)  ?

----------


## <Inferno>

> Кто-нить знает в стрим есть ? В районе Балковской угол ‘’Маловского’’ (Дюковский парк)  ?


 Дыкть...http://www.stream.com.ua...там те и телефон, а там те и расскажут всё да покажуть и даже время скажуть ))

----------


## Алый

Так как мне не спится, голову периодически, с дружественным визитом, посещяют какие-никакие мысли, и порождают в мозгу больные вопросы. Вот пару штук из них: на какой скорости будет организован обмен данными между клиентами стрима; если у всех реальные айпи - на ком лежит бремя защиты компа от атак из вне (firewall самому мутить?). 

P.S. За качество вопросов автор ответственности не несёт.

----------


## Bioroido

> на какой скорости будет организован обмен данными между клиентами стрима


 Скорее всего, на скорости пакета. Не будет никаких "внутренних ресурсов", и все, кроме твоего компьютера - "внешка".



> если у всех реальные айпи - на ком лежит бремя защиты компа от атак из вне (firewall самому мутить?)


 а другие провайдеры как-то защищают компьютеры клиентов? максимум - отключают из-за вирусной активности. так что, "мой дом - моя крепость"
З.Ы. За качество ответов автор ответственности не несет.

----------


## AlexL

Даже если правда наши монополисты сожрут этот стрим,

----------


## iFog

Как монополисты могут быть во множественном числе?

----------


## Погремушкин

> Вот и по Днепродороге чё-то в земле ковырять начали... явно трассу под кабель


 А где именно?

----------


## EEE

> А где именно?


   на разделительной полосе .... идут от  крыжановки счас уже  в  районе марсельской.. роют как папы карло .. правда  незнаю кто о  идея  неплохая некому немешают и  не  портят асфальт  через  перекрестки можно по  воздуху....

----------


## ЗЛОЙ_КОТ

> А где именно?


 Крыжановка-Марсельская

----------


## Eronak

Да вобще как появился стрим весь город начали рыть..не факт конечно что это связонно именно с ним но серовно интересное совпадение..например на комсомольской возле связи тоже роют!  :smileflag:

----------


## [bdv]

Вчера "кротом" протащили трубы (смотри мои фотографии несколькими страницами выше) до самомго моего дома. Интересно было наблюдать как вообще протаскивают эти трубы под землей не копая траншеи. Смотрю на это и думаю, может они подключат ранее чем в договоре написано. Не будут ждать начала декабря.

----------


## RealN

а кто сказал, что это комстар тянет кабеля?  :smileflag:

----------


## RealN

все на столько наивны ... 

щас еще месяц-два и шара ... не дождетесь! не бывает ниче у нас в стране просто-так.

----------


## [bdv]

> а кто сказал, что это комстар тянет кабеля?


 Я и говорил, я же делал фотографии и разговаривал с ребятами что тянут кабель. Комстар это.

----------


## [bdv]

> все на столько наивны ... 
> 
> щас еще месяц-два и шара ... не дождетесь! не бывает ниче у нас в стране просто-так.


 
Простите, а где шару раздают? Или Вы имели ввиду Комстар? Тогда поправка, это не шара, это просто цена которая постепенно превращается в цену нормальных развитых стран. И НИЧЕГО в ней такого уж офигительного нету.

----------


## cTcangel

> Кто-нить знает в стрим есть ? В районе Балковской угол ‘’Маловского’’ (Дюковский парк) ?


 ты в 5й школе живешь что-ли?

----------


## КТО_ЗДЕСЬ

Под нею, в подвали ... а ты мой сосед  !!!

----------


## Galleon

> Фуххх...еле осилил, 86 страниц как ни как 
> 
> Завтра тоже хочу к ним позвонить, интересно, как ни как райончик у мня "стрёмненький" для новых и-нет провайдеров, т.к. в доме есть и Фарлеп с Матрицей, и Чёрное море, и Тенет с [email protected]'ом, и Optima пристраивается и ADSL-ов килограмм и от всех, и УкрТел со своим богатством...выбор неймовернейший...и пустят ли "они" кого-то сюда ещё нового...это уже интересный вопрос.
> 
> А ещё время подключения интересует...хм, а если откажут.....
> 
> ...а, да, район...пр-кт Шевченко, Армейская 21, 23


 а ну я через 2 квартала живу на Кармена, сегодня позвонил сказали в понедельник перезвонят. 

P.S. ты кстати забыл упомянуть про icn

----------


## LIBERMAN

на старопортофранковскои таааааак роют "кротом" как вы говорите шо ой-ой-ой. не спрашивал кто что, но похоже на то :smileflag:

----------


## Rekoj

шо б еще и до меня на ленпос дотянули..но врятли
в понедельник позвоню - спрошу

----------


## Илья Царюк

Да, Старопортофранковскую и прилегающие улицы перерыли вдоль и поперек.  :smileflag:  Такие же трубы и стиль как на фотках ранее. Совсем рядом со мной. хехе.

----------


## Mafioso

> Да, Старопортофранковскую и прилегающие улицы перерыли вдоль и поперек.  Такие же трубы и стиль как на фотках ранее. Совсем рядом со мной. хехе.


 а это точно КомСтар? потому что я тоже видел те траншеи, но так и не спросил, т.к. было не до того
а то я там недалеко живу и очень приятно будет узнать что скоро и у меня будет Стрим

----------


## Setup

короче.... есть кто нить кто уже в СТРИМЕ)))
а то надоело читать флуд всякий....
или все пока на (стрЕме)

----------


## Mafioso

пока что все на стрЕме, а не хочеш флуд всякий читать, не читай, тебя никто не заставляет

----------


## LIBERMAN

судя по тому как движутся дела, раньше январских подлюченных не будет. пока будем флудить!!! :smileflag:

----------


## Mafioso

да нет, вроде у одного чела по контракту подключение до 7 декабря прописано, так что флудить будем на месяц меньше, чем ты сказал\
да и потом мы не флудим, а обсуждаем кто, что и где роет

----------


## Setup

короче если реально будет стоить нет в следующем году  (2007), то по идее нам от этого хуже не будет....
Если реально Стрим сделает 512 кь - 108грн, то всем компаниям придется менять свою политику. Мне кажется что нас ждет сюрприз от ТеНеТ (

----------


## cTcangel

не 108 а 135

----------


## MniD

Люди, а вы по поводу ограничения по трафику их не спрашивали?!!

Как я знаю, у них ограничение в 20гигов в месяц по скачке...
Но эт не точно...но вроде бы...

----------


## Galleon

> Люди, а вы по поводу ограничения по трафику их не спрашивали?!!
> 
> Как я знаю, у них ограничение в 20гигов в месяц по скачке...
> Но эт не точно...но вроде бы...


 читай форум, 50 раз уже объясняли, в договоре ни про какие ограничения не говориться.



> на старопортофранковскои таааааак роют "кротом" как вы говорите шо ой-ой-ой. не спрашивал кто что, но похоже на то


 По поводу старопортофранковской согласен, проколы делают профессионалы, сам знаю.



> шо б еще и до меня на ленпос дотянули..но врятли
> в понедельник позвоню - спрошу


 попробуй счас позвонить, я вчера в Субботу звонил заявку приняла на проверку тех. возможности, сказала в понедельник перезвонют.

----------


## CHDS

> читай форум, 50 раз уже объясняли, в договоре ни про какие ограничения не говориться.


 та забей... просто люди периодически забредают на strim.od.ua и читают там всякие бредни.... а там не всегда все UP-TO-DATE... (хотя чесно только что проверил - про отсутствие ограничений на трафик там есть)....
сайт с одной стороны полезный, а с другой стороны вводит в заблуждение.... напимер там до сих пор считают, что при отсутствии предоплаты тебе придется выплатить двойную стоимость пакета... ну и т.п.
ну а главное не пойму зачем, но там некоторые новости с московского стрима держат. это они так хотели объяснить, что ограничений по трафику не будет? тупой способ..... "Люди, мы пришли вам давать инет без ограничений! причем вообще без ограничений! что вы говорите? 20 гб? где? в москве? так то в москве! а у нас без ограничений будет!.... ах ну раз вы такие недоверчивые, вот вам новость что и в москве отменили! Нет бы порадоваться, что вам лучше, чем москвичам, там вы к ним прицепились отчего да почему"

----------


## conquer

> да нет, вроде у одного чела по контракту подключение до 7 декабря прописано, так что флудить будем на месяц меньше, чем ты сказал\
> да и потом мы не флудим, а обсуждаем кто, что и где роет


 Даже еще ранше. Мне по договору до 29 ноября должны подключить.

----------


## adviser

В России (Стрим) ограничения по трафику на безлимитные пакеты до 512 с 1 октября сняты http://www.stream.ru/tariffs/

----------


## Mafioso

> Даже еще ранше. Мне по договору до 29 ноября должны подключить.


 ну значит всего-то месяц флуда осталось :smileflag:

----------


## Mafioso

> В России (Стрим) ограничения по трафику на безлимитные пакеты до 512 с 1 октября сняты http://www.stream.ru/tariffs/


 а какая нам разница что делается в России, нам главное чтоб у нас всё хорошо было

----------


## Galleon

о, у меня провайдер наконец-то зашевелился :smileflag:  чует что стрим подкрадывается :smileflag:

----------


## LIBERMAN

что такого он сделал?  и какои пров?

----------


## KSS26

Не счас рано провам цены снижать. Вдруг Стрим это очередная подства, а они цены снизили.

----------


## LIBERMAN

есть предложение поговорить немноженько о том, какие изменения происходять в тарифах других проваидеров, пока стрим перекапывает весь город :smileflag:

----------


## LIBERMAN

думаю проваидерам лучше видно и они более осведомлены о том что такое стрим. может именно поетому и наблюдается движение в тарифах

----------


## Vergos

Кабельные провы НИЧЕГО не снижают и вряд ли снизят. Пока РЕАЛЬНЫЙ стрим не выйцдет в свет, нечего ждать каких то реальных подвижек с их (провов) стороны. Хотя некоторые могут просто сделать более привлекательные тарифы.

----------


## uaperson

Вчера звонил по телефону, указанному на сайте http://www.stream.com.ua/, также как и всем, ответила приятная женщина и рассказала про тарифы, спросила количество этажей в домен, на какой этаже я живу, и какой дом(кооперативный или ЖЭКовский), после того, как я все рассказал, она сказала, что в понедельник мне перезвонят и скажут есть ли техническая возможность подключения. 

Очень пахнет лохотроном или грандиозным пиар ходом.

--
"Стрим" в Украине? или грандиозный развод?
http://yury-borunov.livejournal.com/2802.html

----------


## Mafioso

> Вчера звонил по телефону, указанному на сайте http://www.stream.com.ua/, также как и всем, ответила приятная женщина и рассказала про тарифы, спросила количество этажей в домен, на какой этаже я живу, и какой дом(кооперативный или ЖЭКовский), после того, как я все рассказал, она сказала, что в понедельник мне перезвонят и скажут есть ли техническая возможность подключения. 
> 
> Очень пахнет лохотроном или грандиозным пиар ходом.
> 
> --
> "Стрим" в Украине? или грандиозный развод?
> http://yury-borunov.livejournal.com/2802.html


 возможность лохотрона тут обсуждалась по-моему первые 20-30 страниц, а сейчас все уже верят КомСтару и ждут первых подключений

----------


## A.S.K.

> возможность лохотрона тут обсуждалась по-моему первые 20-30 страниц, а сейчас все уже верят КомСтару и ждут первых подключений


 если ВСЕ верят, то почему ждут?

----------


## Mafioso

так вроде в основном ждут те, которые уже подписали контракт

----------


## uaperson

> возможность лохотрона тут обсуждалась по-моему первые 20-30 страниц, а сейчас все уже верят КомСтару и ждут первых подключений


 в таком случае приношу извинения, меня не хватило на 90 страниц, первые 30 только прочитал 

если не секрет, почему им стали доверять, насколько мне известно клиентов подключенных еще нет?

----------


## Mafioso

потому что все почитали много умных статей и сделали вывод, что при таких масштабах и капиталовложениях лохотроном это быть просто не может, т.к. деньги собраные за подключения даже не покроют вложения

----------


## RealN

вот поэтому, будут подняты цены, со временем.

----------


## uaperson

> потому что все почитали много умных статей и сделали вывод, что при таких масштабах и капиталовложениях лохотроном это быть просто не может, т.к. деньги собраные за подключения даже не покроют вложения


 это писали еще в первых 30-ти страницах и мысль я смог уловить, но все-равно не понятно как они собираются через 2 месяца подключить полгорода, при том, что ни одного подключения еще не сделали.

----------


## grw

> вот поэтому, будут подняты цены, со временем.


 Не припомню ни одного случая,чтобы когда-либо/где-либо повышались цены за интернет,поэтому хватит плодить свои доводы основываясь ни на чём!

----------


## uaperson

> Не припомню ни одного случая,чтобы когда-либо/где-либо повышались цены за интернет,поэтому хватит плодить свои доводы основываясь ни на чём!


 не могу не согласиться  :smileflag:

----------


## Mafioso

> это писали еще в первых 30-ти страницах и мысль я смог уловить, но все-равно не понятно как они собираются через 2 месяца подключить полгорода, при том, что ни одного подключения еще не сделали.


 ну перекопали они уже точно полгорода, осталось только провести в отдельные квартиры

----------


## iFog

> есть предложение поговорить немноженько о том, какие изменения происходять в тарифах других проваидеров, пока стрим перекапывает весь город


 Давай. Только в другом топике.

----------


## MrJile

> все-равно не понятно как они собираются через 2 месяца подключить полгорода, при том, что ни одного подключения еще не сделали.


 У каждого свои сроки подключения. 
Или у Вас есть данные, что полгорода уже подписало контракт со Стримом на подключение через два месяца?

----------


## klon

mts stream - плагиат на лицо  :smileflag:

----------


## iFog

Интересная история. Я подписал контракт несколько недель назад, срок назначили - три месяца (частный сектор). Недавно мой товарищ тоже к ним обратился (а живёт он не так недалеко от меня, но в конце переулка, который уходит с улицы, а мой дом на улице стоит) и назвали ему срок - пол года.

----------


## conquer

> Интересная история. Я подписал контракт несколько недель назад, срок назначили - три месяца (частный сектор). Недавно мой товарищ тоже к ним обратился (а живёт он не так недалеко от меня, но в конце переулка, который уходит с улицы, а мой дом на улице стоит) и назвали ему срок - пол года.


 Я думаю сроки подключения для людей которые только подписали контракт (или собираются это сделать в ближайшем будущем) будут только увеличиваться. Это вполне природное явление, т.к. определенное к-во контрактов они уже набрали и нужно будет выполнять свои обязательства по ним. А когда стрим начнет реально подключать, наплыв желающих увеличится, как и сроки подключения для них.

----------


## MrJile

> Интересная история. Я подписал контракт несколько недель назад, срок назначили - три месяца (частный сектор). Недавно мой товарищ тоже к ним обратился (а живёт он не так недалеко от меня, но в конце переулка, который уходит с улицы, а мой дом на улице стоит) и назвали ему срок - пол года.


 Зато какой рекламный ход будет, когда тебя подключат, подключат и твоего товарища со словами "Как мы оперативно работаем!!! Намного раньше заявленого срока подключили!"  

Но меня пугает другая сторона данного явления. Это пункт в контракте, в котором говорится о том, что срок можно продлить, в случае если не успеют подключить.

----------


## screjet

> Давай. Только в другом топике.


 Присоеденяюсь.
Есть мнение, что провайдерам достаточно снизить цены и идея комстара отправится к источнику.

----------


## [bdv]

> Но меня пугает другая сторона данного явления. Это пункт в контракте, в котором говорится о том, что срок можно продлить, в случае если не успеют подключить.


 Чуть по другому. Они гарантируют возрат денег или продление даты выполнения договора по выбору клиента.

----------


## andriyBog

> *[ Тема подклеена by Fog ]*
> Дозвонился я к ним, ситуация такая: При наличии тех. возможности подключение по оптоволокну стоит 540 гривень, в эту же сумму входит 2 месяца работы в интернет. Далее по пакету. Пакетов есть два: 512 - 130 гривень и 1024 - 170 гривень.


 Я не понимаю зачем в квартиру оптоволокно тянуть не проще к свичу оптоволокно от него к пользователям витую пару,
мне както не хочется опять возьтся с кабелями проводить прятать их в стену

----------


## Setup

> Присоеденяюсь.
> Есть мнение, что провайдерам достаточно снизить цены и идея комстара отправится к источнику.


  я тоже так думаю.
Хотя думать это не делать.....
Фог ты как думаешь ?  
При любом раскладе ТеНеТ пока среди всех провайдеров МОЛОДЕЦ (так держать, тока цену снизить бы чуток)

----------


## axis

Возник такой вопрос:

Если я подписал контракт, деньги отдал и вруг ( мало ли что бывает, вдруг мой провайдер снизил цены в 10 раз и в 5 поднял скорость  :smileflag: )  ), решил отказаться от подключения.......

В какой срок они вернут мне деньги если вообще вернут????????????????

У кого договор на руках - посмотрите есть ли там что то по этому поводу

Заранее спасибо за ответы.

С уважением, Я

----------


## [bdv]

> спросила количество этажей в домен, на какой этаже я живу, и какой дом(кооперативный или ЖЭКовский),


 Эти пункты я думают означает то, что подключенные клиенты появятся уже вот вот. Чего я сделал такой вывод? Когда я подписывал договор, еще вопросов таких не возникало, а раз они уже столкнулись с ЖЭКами и председателями, то процесс как говориться пошел.

----------


## MrJile

> Чуть по другому. Они гарантируют возрат денег или продление даты выполнения договора по выбору клиента.


 Угу, гарантируют. Предположим, я все еще хочу от них интернет, они продлевают еще на месяц-два. Проходит этот срок, а они еще не подключили. Снова задается клиенту вопрос: "Вы заберете деньги или мы снова продлим срок?" И так может продолжаться до второго пришествия. Или я в чем-то не прав?

----------


## MrJile

> Эти пункты я думают означает то, что подключенные клиенты появятся уже вот вот. Чего я сделал такой вывод? Когда я подписывал договор, еще вопросов таких не возникало, а раз они уже столкнулись с ЖЭКами и председателями, то процесс как говориться пошел.


 У меня спросили сразу при подаче заявки на проверку тех. возможности. Договор я подписал больше месяца назад.

----------


## iFog

> Присоеденяюсь.
> Есть мнение, что провайдерам достаточно снизить цены и идея комстара отправится к источнику.


 


> Я не понимаю зачем в квартиру оптоволокно тянуть не проще к свичу оптоволокно от него к пользователям витую пару,
> мне както не хочется опять возьтся с кабелями проводить прятать их в стену


 


> я тоже так думаю.
> Хотя думать это не делать.....
> Фог ты как думаешь ?  
> При любом раскладе ТеНеТ пока среди всех провайдеров МОЛОДЕЦ (так держать, тока цену снизить бы чуток)


 
В общем, всё что сказано ниже, может быть абстрагировано от Стрима, рассматриваем только наличие быстрого канала между квартирой и провайдером.

Само наличие непосредственно в квартире оптоволокна даёт большие преимущества. Что такое оптоволокно? - это большАя пропускная способность, бОльшая, чем нужно простому пользователю с его мегабитным/двух/трёх/десяти пакетом.

К шнурку проведённому к вам подключается некий девайс, в который можно воткнуть а) компьютер б) телевизор в) телефон г) ... дальше всё ограничивается только фантазией провайдера, например можно подключать "умные" холодильники, чтобы они сами молоко заказывали или видеокамеры наблюдения, которые будут доступны службе охраны или самому жильцу через интернет, видеотелефония... в общем, тема неисчерпаемая.

Ситуация с телевидением тоже интересная, если смотреть не просто "кабельное", а фильмы по заказу, уж не знаю по какому протоколу и с каким качеством они передаются, но, думаю, пропускная способность там должна быть не маленькая. А если смотреть разное на трёх телевизорах? Может меня поправят...

Вот. Поэтому, максимально скоростной канал прямо в квартиру рулит.

У стрима есть ещё одно преимущество для меня перед остальными провайдерами - это единственный провайдер, который вообще согласился мне что-то тянуть (исключая укртелеком, ну их с их траф. лимитами и высокими ценами на анлимит)

Как будет дальше, зарулит ли Стрим всех? На этот вопрос сказать пока _никак нельзя_ - всё упирается в качество предоставляемой услуги - если качество будет, и скорость будет гарантированной а связь стабильной - стрим таки да всех зарулит (если остальные не предпримут ничего) Если качества не будет - всё останется как было.

В итоге, я думаю, баланс будет, либо Стрим окажется не таким хорошим, либо остальные подтянутся, никуда не денутся. Никто не рзорится.

Я думаю, что всё что можно было сказать - уже сказано, просто народ треплется в ожидании пока их подключат. Следующая волна общения в этом топике будет тогда, когда появятся первые подключенцы.

Кидалово ли Стрим - в прямом смысле, как тут были версии - конечно же нет. Кидалово ли в смысле "я подключился а, оказалось отстой" - как я уже говорил выше - не известно. будем надеяться, что всё будет нормально, пора бы в Одессе уже произойти чему-то значимому в среде интернета, а то давно небыло.

----------


## iFog

> Возник такой вопрос:
> 
> Если я подписал контракт, деньги отдал и вруг ( мало ли что бывает, вдруг мой провайдер снизил цены в 10 раз и в 5 поднял скорость )  ), решил отказаться от подключения.......
> 
> В какой срок они вернут мне деньги если вообще вернут????????????????
> 
> У кого договор на руках - посмотрите есть ли там что то по этому поводу
> 
> Заранее спасибо за ответы.
> ...


 
Конечно тебе ничего не вернут.

----------


## MrJile

> У стрима есть ещё одно преимущество для меня перед остальными провайдерами - это единственный провайдер, который вообще согласился мне что-то тянуть (исключая укртелеком, ну их с их траф. лимитами и высокими ценами на анлимит)


 Как я Вас понимаю. Это единственный провайдер, у которого есть тех. возможность, чтобы подключить меня.
У меня выбор был: либо Стрим, либо по прежнему ничего.

----------


## Black Baron

По словам работников стрима..... канал полностью не гарантирован в обоих направления....(тоесть у вас может быть как 512к так и 5к ) 
а оптика проводится в каждый дом для дальнейшего распространения интернет-телевидения на которое делается основной упор но никак не на интернет......

----------


## iFog

*Black Baron*, незнаю, в договоре, кажется, ничего не сказано, но я так же говорил с сотрудником, и он сказал (даже, кажется звонил куда-то узнавал) что канал гарантированный. Хотя, на самом деле, не факт.

Насчёт телевидения, что-то ты странное говоришь. Если основной упор на телевидение, то:
Почему сначала разрекламировали и подключают интернет, а ТВ обещают "может быть через пару месяцев"?
Почему тогда ложат оптоволокно, а не кооксеальный кабель?
Почему лезут на плотный рынок кабельщиков, когда в нём что-то новое сделать сложно, кроме как продавать ТВ дешевле чем другие?
Почему назвались именем российского _интернет_-провайдера?
Почему этим занимаются люди, которые известны в Одессе как "интернетчики" а не "кабельщики"?

И так далее... В общем, что-то ты странное сказал =)

----------


## screjet

> *Black Baron*, незнаю, в договоре, кажется, ничего не сказано, но я так же говорил с сотрудником, и он сказал (даже, кажется звонил куда-то узнавал) что канал гарантированный. Хотя, на самом деле, не факт.
> 
> Насчёт телевидения, что-то ты странное говоришь. Если основной упор на телевидение, то:
> Почему сначала разрекламировали и подключают интернет, а ТВ обещают "может быть через пару месяцев"?
> Почему тогда ложат оптоволокно, а не кооксеальный кабель?
> Почему лезут на плотный рынок кабельщиков, когда в нём что-то новое сделать сложно, кроме как продавать ТВ дешевле чем другие?
> Почему назвались именем российского _интернет_-провайдера?
> Почему этим занимаются люди, которые известны в Одессе как "интернетчики" а не "кабельщики"?
> 
> И так далее... В общем, что-то ты странное сказал =)


 А помойму все правильно сказал. На кой хрен оптика-каждому-абону, если не для мощного транспорта?
Смотрите: мин.медиаконв. - 100Мбс
и нафига абону 100Мбс, если нужно 0,5-1Мбс?
Тем более под боком СтримТВ, который как раз занимается IPTV и VoD.

----------


## [bdv]

> Угу, гарантируют. Предположим, я все еще хочу от них интернет, они продлевают еще на месяц-два. Проходит этот срок, а они еще не подключили. Снова задается клиенту вопрос: "Вы заберете деньги или мы снова продлим срок?" И так может продолжаться до второго пришествия. Или я в чем-то не прав?


 Ну так тебя же никто не заставляет продлевать. Забери деньги и все.
Другой вопрос, что они сами могут не захотеть продлевать по техническим причинам. Например нарвуться на жек или председателя который ни за какие коврижки не согласится допустить в дом.

----------


## iFog

> mts stream - плагиат на лицо


 
Вообще-то, это компании входящие в один холдинг, у всех компаний общий элемент в логотипе...

----------


## Укртелеком

> А помойму все правильно сказал. На кой хрен оптика-каждому-абону, если не для мощного транспорта?
> Смотрите: мин.медиаконв. - 100Мбс
> и нафига абону 100Мбс, если нужно 0,5-1Мбс?
> Тем более под боком СтримТВ, который как раз занимается IPTV и VoD.


 2 момента.

1. В перспективе они действительно будут предоставлять IPTV и Vod.

2.Оптика дешевле по всем параметрам. Начиная от стоимости кабеля, и заканчивая отсутствием необходимости размещения шкафов с єлектропитанием(и соответственно єксплуатационные услуги), таким образом при малых затратах получается большая скорость. Медь в итоге дороже.

----------


## Galleon

ВСЁ, записался я в бравые ряды ожидающих стрема, мое счастье должно произойти до 23 февраля 2007-го :smileflag:

----------


## Mafioso

> ВСЁ, записался я в бравые ряды ожидающих стрема, мое счастье должно произойти до 23 февраля 2007-го


 ну что же, устроят тебе подарочек как раз к праздничку 23февраля  :smileflag:

----------


## LIBERMAN

Фог, ты хорошо сказал про умный холодильник!!! :smileflag:  ВСЁ!  завтра поиду подписывать договор. есть тут кому продварительно сказали сроки подключения на таирова в районе деревянко? чтоб знать на что иду.

----------


## boo

LIBERMAN, сроки зависят не от района проживания, а от даты заключения договора. Короче говоря меньше чем 4 месяца тебе не скажут.

----------


## LIBERMAN

boo ,   печально. а что так все хорошо у них прокладкои кабеля? что все равно где, главное договор?

----------


## boo

Им в принципе всё равно, кабель-то к тебе будут вести от магистрали личный, так что думаю всё равно.

----------


## Galleon

> ну что же, устроят тебе подарочек как раз к праздничку 23февраля


 Надеюся больше на новогодний подарочег :smileflag:

----------


## llitank

раз пошла такая жара...


завтра схожу подпишу договор, посмотрим что из этого получится.

----------


## CHDS

> LIBERMAN, сроки зависят не от района проживания, а от даты заключения договора. Короче говоря меньше чем 4 месяца тебе не скажут.


 Ну на самом деле я так понял, ты мог позвонить еще когда они открылись. Тебе предположим сказали 2 месяца. И ВСЕ! Сроки с этого момента не изменяются! Через сколько бы ты не подключился! А 4 месяца и полгода - мне вот тоже 4 месяца сказали, но я звонил еще в начале октября.... так что зависит это скорее от даты звонка чем от даты подписания договора

----------


## iFog

Непонятно, с какой стати им отсчитывать от времени звонка. Конечно же, время начинает отсчитываться от заключения контракта.

----------


## MrJile

> Ну так тебя же никто не заставляет продлевать. Забери деньги и все.
> Другой вопрос, что они сами могут не захотеть продлевать по техническим причинам. Например нарвуться на жек или председателя который ни за какие коврижки не согласится допустить в дом.


 Технические причины здесь не совсем уместны. Они подписали договор после того, как проверили тех. возможность. На счет ЖЭКа и председателя тоже не ко мне - частный сектор. Может кто знает еще законные причины отказа от выполнения подключения?

А на счет забрать деньги, то это действительно возможно, но я же не просто так давал им деньги, чтобы они ими попользовались и мне вернули.

----------


## MrJile

> *Black Baron*, незнаю, в договоре, кажется, ничего не сказано, но я так же говорил с сотрудником, и он сказал (даже, кажется звонил куда-то узнавал) что канал гарантированный. Хотя, на самом деле, не факт.
> 
> Насчёт телевидения, что-то ты странное говоришь. Если основной упор на телевидение, то:
> Почему сначала разрекламировали и подключают интернет, а ТВ обещают "может быть через пару месяцев"?
> Почему тогда ложат оптоволокно, а не кооксеальный кабель?
> Почему лезут на плотный рынок кабельщиков, когда в нём что-то новое сделать сложно, кроме как продавать ТВ дешевле чем другие?
> Почему назвались именем российского _интернет_-провайдера?
> Почему этим занимаются люди, которые известны в Одессе как "интернетчики" а не "кабельщики"?
> 
> И так далее... В общем, что-то ты странное сказал =)


 Думаю, что упор все-таки будет делаться на IPTV. На сколько мне известно, то компания Комстар является производителем некоторых телеканалов: «Усадьба», «Охота и рыбалка», «Здоровье ТВ», «Драйв» и «Ретро ТВ». В каком-то исследовании было подсчитано, что телеканал окупается, когда число его зрителей превышает 1,5 млн. человек.
Кроме того, компания имеет серьезные намерения на предоставления в будущем услуги "Видео по заказу" - для этого тоже канал нужен немаленький.

Стоит отметить, что это ни в коем разе не отвергает предоставления услуги "Стрим-интернет", а также услуги, связанной с IP-телефонией. 

Возможность предоставление данных услуг и является причиной того, что тянут именно оптику и именно в квартиру. ИМХО.

----------


## andriyBog

> Возможность предоставление данных услуг и является причиной того, что тянут именно оптику и именно в квартиру. ИМХО.


 Сама по себе оптика ничего не даёт важно какое оборудование будет использоваться 
Не думаю что к конечному пользователю будет подводится 1гбит и тем боле 10 гбит точно небудет
Скорей всего будет Fast Ethernet на 100 мбит

----------


## Ribeiro

А мне вот сказали что ставят конвертор с Ethernet портом и дальше что хочешь то и делай с ним  :smileflag:  то есть подключай сколько хочешь компов, только через роутер потому как привязываются к MAC адресу  :smileflag:  
ну я думаю это не большая проблема
Вообще конечно сказали что есть специальный тариф типа 80 грн за каждый дополнительный комп но пока что можно спокойно пользоваться потому что тарифы !завышены! и будут пересматриваться  :smileflag: 
И еще планируют покрыть весь город то есть и Слободку и Ленпоселок и прочие, только конечно в более долгие сроки.
И даже локальные ресурсы у них есть! 
Ну прям и мечтать больше не о чем ))))
только вот отзывов пока нет)

----------


## iFog

> И даже локальные ресурсы у них есть!

Когда я разговаливал - говорили что не будет. Будет услуга Stream-Drive - 1 гиг места под твои файлы бесплатно, дальше доплачиваешь.

----------


## pad

лучше бы не было у них каких лок. ресурсов

только - 1. инет 2. почта. 3. iptv 4. (можно ещё радио с сателита)

всё... эти локальные ресурсы + дети-дебилы ... переведут нормальный пров в ацто какой-то..

кому надо лок. ресурсы - го-го на тенет...
нормальным людям в стрим...

----------


## Алый

> лучше бы не было у них каких лок. ресурсов
> только - 1. инет 2. почта. 3. iptv 4. (можно ещё радио с сателита)
> всё... эти локальные ресурсы + дети-дебилы ... переведут нормальный пров в ацто какой-то..кому надо лок. ресурсы - го-го на тенет...
> нормальным людям в стрим...


 Каким образом то, что тебе не нужны лок. ресурсы определяет тебя, как "нормального"? 

Плз, логическую цепочку перевода "нормальный пров в ацто какой-то" в студию. Я так понял начало и конец у неё "лок. ресурсы"---->.....---->"пров ацтой", а что, собственно, в середине?

----------


## adm9

Рдас. Господа. Красиво на бумаге да забыли про овраги. Если они введут локальные ресурсы то вопрос работы серверов(а это судя по описанию ИХ место на ИХ серверах, файловых серверах) вопрос вторичный. А вот работа промежуточного канала остается вопросом. Причем учитывая пионеров личеров(без обид, сам таким был) ответ на него покажет только практика работы. Подключение осуществляется со дня подписания договора. О чем честно и предупреждают. Все эти разговоры про подключения с момента звонка полный бред. Но больше всего лично у меня вызывает сама структура работы компании. Насколько я смог разобратся НИ ОДНОГО крупного и уважающего себя ЮР. лица к ним пока не подключилось. Такой вывод я сделал после того как на протяжении 2х недель пытался получить копию договора. Серость их менегеров на трубке может поспорить только с правильной односторонностью копии договора. но это отдельно и чуть позже. Во всяком случае перебрасывать даже часть инет трафика фирмы на данного провайдера, ПОКА, я не решусь.

----------


## CHDS

> Непонятно, с какой стати им отсчитывать от времени звонка. Конечно же, время начинает отсчитываться от заключения контракта.


 Нет-нет, я не о том... время-то действительно отсчитывается от момента подписания договора. Просто тут сказали, что сейчас звонят и людям говорят уже 4 месяца, полгода и т.п.
Так я и говорю, что то, что ГОВОРЯТ лдям зависит скорее от времени звонка (от даты) а не от даты подписания договора. То есть если мне месяц назад сказали, что мне поставят инет за два месяца, а мой знакомый, который живет напротив позвонил и ему сказали, что инет будет через полгода, а мы вместе пошли и подписали договор в один день, то у него инет будет в течении полгода, а у меня в течении 2 месяцев....

----------


## MUSIC_S

Ribeiro



> Вообще конечно сказали что есть специальный тариф типа 80 грн за каждый дополнительный комп но пока что можно спокойно пользоваться потому что тарифы !завышены! и будут пересматриваться 
> И еще планируют покрыть весь город то есть и Слободку и *Ленпоселок* и прочие, только конечно в более долгие сроки.


 Кто сказал?
Мне на телефоне ответили, что Ленпос для них не катит, нет тех возможности, далеко очень.

----------


## [bdv]

> Технические причины здесь не совсем уместны. Они подписали договор после того, как проверили тех. возможность. На счет ЖЭКа и председателя тоже не ко мне - частный сектор. Может кто знает еще законные причины отказа от выполнения подключения?
> 
> А на счет забрать деньги, то это действительно возможно, но я же не просто так давал им деньги, чтобы они ими попользовались и мне вернули.


 В твоем случае я думаю действительно проблем не будет, задержка, да, возможна и то я думаю, что не будет задержки. В многоквартирных домах больше вариантов невозможности подключить. Например я знаю дом где Матрицу категорично не пустили, вот так и стоит там одинокий шкаф. И в самой Матрице говорят, что даже пытаться снова не будут с этим домом.

----------


## fin

Меня должны до 20 ноября подключить. Есть кто-то более ранний?  :smileflag:

----------


## [bdv]

> Меня должны до 20 ноября подключить. Есть кто-то более ранний?


 Я подписывал договор в первых числах октября. Так я у девушки на столе видел бумажку на которой было штук 5 позиций и написано "срок подключения 1 месяц". Так что в теории кто то должен быть, но так же есть вероятность, что этот "кто то", может не присуствовать на данном форуме.

----------


## El Comandante

> Меня должны до 20 ноября подключить.


 Ты понимаешь, кому ты должен магарыч?

----------


## fin

> Ты понимаешь, кому ты должен магарыч?


 Да, Алоизий

----------


## Spy

я тут наслушался что нет будет гдето гдето от 2 до 6 месяцов мне аж перехотелось ставит интернет .................

----------


## Ribeiro

> Ribeiro
> 
> 
> Кто сказал?
> Мне на телефоне ответили, что Ленпос для них не катит, нет тех возможности, далеко очень.


 Ну мне вобщем то тоже сказали что на Слободке там где я живу пока что тоже не катит :smileflag:  :smileflag:  :smileflag: 
Ну только не сразу сказали 
а сначала "проверили тех. возможность"

----------


## Misasha

А если взять к примеру себе пакет 1 Мбит, можно ли как-то подключить и соседа комп к интренету через меня, что б скорость делилась к примеру по ровну. Например через сетевуху или другим способом.

----------


## k3dR

> Меня должны до 20 ноября подключить. Есть кто-то более ранний?


 до 17 ноября.

----------


## CHDS

> А если взять к примеру себе пакет 1 Мбит, можно ли как-то подключить и соседа комп к интренету через меня, что б скорость делилась к примеру по ровну. Например через сетевуху или другим способом.


 тсс!!! тише! не так громко! ставишь у себя слабый комп на линуксе (далее сервер) и настраиваешь на нем распределение траффика... более того, там же ставишь маскарадинг и они даже не узнают, что у тебя сто компов подключено к нему... все пакеты будут идти как бы от этого сервера... под виндой не знаю, можно ли такое сделать...

а теперь P.S.: Если сетка будет перегружена по твоему кабелю, то 2 кабеля по 512 отнюдь не равно 1 кабелю 1024!!!

----------


## Toddy

2 Misasha 
читай ветку внимательнее . много раз обсуждалось. 
технически - можно. экономически - придется доплачивать за каждый доп. комп/ноутбук etc.

----------


## Mafioso

ну почему? за свой второй комп доплачивать не надо 
но вот если они проверят и увидят что у твоего соседа через тебя выход в нет, то могут последовать вроде штраф или отключение

----------


## StarKot

> 2 Misasha 
> читай ветку внимательнее . много раз обсуждалось. 
> технически - можно. экономически - придется доплачивать за каждый доп. комп/ноутбук etc.


 А если ещё внимательней, то доплачивать нужно за каждую дополнительную оптическую линию и конвертер. А что ты делаешь с трафиком после конвертера - твоё дело, хоть на десять коипов разливай.

----------


## Majaxed

Кому надо вот номер Stream 7295729. А насчет серьезности конторы можно не сомневаться, уж сильно рекламируются, да и кабельное ТВ предоставляют, не думаю, что кидалово... Мне как провайдеру лично предлагают 1024/1024 кбит/c симметричный канал по цене 570 сразу с подключением и обанплатой за 2 месяца, а так выходит 170 грн в мес для физ лиц и 235 грн для юрид лиц.

----------


## Majaxed

А вообще люди пдрубайтесь ко мне))) 32 кбит 25грн
                                                      64 кбит 40грн
                                                      128 кбит 75 грн
                                                      256 кбит 135 грн
Нормуль цены как считает? Жалько вот толкьо пока только Космонавтов Терешкова покрываю((( Ну ниче скорос выростем ФТПишник увеличим)))

----------


## andriyBog

> В твоем случае я думаю действительно проблем не будет, задержка, да, возможна и то я думаю, что не будет задержки. В многоквартирных домах больше вариантов невозможности подключить. Например я знаю дом где Матрицу категорично не пустили, вот так и стоит там одинокий шкаф. И в самой Матрице говорят, что даже пытаться снова не будут с этим домом.


 Матрица никогда особо и не напрягалась, им лень через дорогу кабель перекинуть

----------


## andriyBog

Я когда к Норме подключался пришлось побегать за ключами от щитков,
дом новый тогда никто почти не заселился ещё, пришлось ножовкой на двух этажах замки спилить и на двери техэтажа.
И что занчит не пустили это что их личный дом

----------


## iFog

> Уря!
> Сейчас сверлят дырку!
> Обещают до 2х закончить. Ждёмс...


 Ээээ, я правильно понял, что тебе уже вот-вот стрим проведут?

Хмм... надо бы в магазин за сетевой картой сходить...

----------


## pad

фог, а как же встроенная? ;-) а то две встроенных? 

как подключат.. меня интересуют сл. данные

1. tracert ya.ru
2. tracert cnn.com
3. tracert wow-europe.com
4. tracert www.sendit.com
5. ipconfig /all
6. что вообще из себя представляет на данны момент сеть?

----------


## Smirk

Меня интерисует только не упадёт ли он через день после подключения, и действительно ли присутствует заявленная скорость.

----------


## TyPuCT

Также очень интересует устойчивость и скорость.

----------


## C0deZ

Подал заявку на проверку технической возможности (Центр - Садовая/Дворянская) завтра перезвонят и прояснят ситуацию с подключением =)

----------


## iFog

> фог, а как же встроенная? ;-) а то две встроенных?


 Я компьютеры апгрейжу редко и неохотно, в моей материнке нет ничего встроенного =)

----------


## krendel

Вчерась видел стримовцев на Черн. дороге, копались в канализационном люке, именно там где течет речка вонючка. Спросил что они там забыли и как скоро будут в соседних домах. Ответили, что там где не могут копать и нет тел. канализации будут класть через гам.. канализацию и что оптике все равно где лежать. Ну и ладно, лишь бы в квартире от этого не пахло дерьмом.

----------


## axis

> Уря!
> Сейчас сверлят дырку!
> Обещают до 2х закончить. Ждёмс...


 Мы ждем сводок с передовой

 :smileflag: 

Как наступление???
Какие архиважные точки уже захвачены???
И когда ожидается полная и безоговорочная капитуляция???

----------


## iFog

> Вчерась видел стримовцев на Черн. дороге, копались в канализационном люке, именно там где течет речка вонючка. Спросил что они там забыли и как скоро будут в соседних домах. Ответили, что там где не могут копать и нет тел. канализации будут класть через гам.. канализацию и что оптике все равно где лежать. Ну и ладно, лишь бы в квартире от этого не пахло дерьмом.


 Гм, вот уж не ожидал, что оптика ко мне в дом проникнет через санузел, а кабель будет мешать плотно закрывать крышку унитаза

----------


## pad

сёня моего друга подключают.. (живёт на Новоселького)
уже пришли к нему...

с увереностью уже можно сказать - подключения по городу пошли..

----------


## pad

кстати уже 14.00

как там дырочка-то? сверлиццо?

----------


## pad

так же хотелось бы... открыта ли связь между юзирами внутре сети стрим..

(молицца чтобы всё было закрыто нахрен)

----------


## Mafioso

> сёня моего друга подключают.. (живёт на Новоселького)
> уже пришли к нему...
> 
> с увереностью уже можно сказать - подключения по городу пошли..


 тоесть уже сегодня будут первые реальные отзывы о качестве Стрима?

----------


## pad

будут... и дальше будут...
уже на основе тех вопросов, какие я тут задал к пользователям стрима.. уже можно будет судить, что к чему и как...

----------


## Smirk

Они всё ещё подключают?

----------


## pad

и куда пропал господин Boo... 
вроде бы его уже должны подключить..

или он увидил цифру в 120кб\с.. и умер от счастья?

----------


## Smirk

> и куда пропал господин Boo... 
> вроде бы его уже должны подключить..
> 
> или он увидил цифру в 120кб\с.. и умер от счастья?


 Или не хватило метра кабеля и он умер от горя.

----------


## fin

> Или не хватило метра кабеля и он умер от горя.


 Сотрудникам Комстара пришлось его убить, чтобы он не рассказал Правду О Стриме.

----------


## pad

окей...

-1 .. кто следующий?

(внимательно следит за новостями о жертвах Комстара)

----------


## Mafioso

> Сотрудникам Комстара пришлось его убить, чтобы он не рассказал Правду О Стриме.


 а может просто он с такой скоростью забил на нас и вообще на все форумы, и пошёл качать всё что только видит

----------


## com6

Д А Й Т Е     С Т Р И М    НА    С Л О Б О Д К У !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Единственная проблема жд пути.

----------


## Mafioso

> Д А Й Т Е     С Т Р И М    НА    С Л О Б О Д К У !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Единственная проблема жд пути.


 ну да, ЖД пути - нахрен, пусть лучше Стрим проводят :smileflag:

----------


## com6

> ну да, ЖД пути - нахрен, пусть лучше Стрим проводят


 Я сам распаяю те рельсы и сдам на метал и буду сидеть в нете год, токобы провели мне интернет!
НАХУЙ ЖД ПУТИ , ПРОВЕДИТЕ ИНТЕРНЕТ!!!

----------


## iFog

> Я сам распаяю те рельсы и сдам на метал и буду сидеть в нете год, токобы провели мне интернет!
> ............ЖД ПУТИ , ПРОВЕДИТЕ ИНТЕРНЕТ!!!


 
Бан на два дня за мат

----------


## Fireball

> так же хотелось бы... открыта ли связь между юзирами внутре сети стрим..
> 
> (молицца чтобы всё было закрыто нахрен)


 Молится, чтобы не было, а то нафиг нужен Интернет, как не для связи между компами и людьми за ними?

----------


## ODESIT

> Молится, чтобы не было, а то нафиг нужен Интернет, как не для связи между компами и людьми за ними?


 внутре сети стрим
тоесть чтобы не грузили сеть

----------


## CHDS

> внутре сети стрим
> тоесть чтобы не грузили сеть


 кхм-кхм... вроде ж реальные айпишники дают... как можно заблочить связзь внутри сети? или вы хотите, чтобы связь между абонентами стрима шла через всякие укомлайны и прочие?

----------


## Виталий_k40

Дошли до сотой страницы,а дальше?
Подключёные забили на всех!

----------


## Kaspian

А вот и первый отзыв
http://ircmaan.livejournal.com/63817.html

----------


## Smirk

1000-ый пост!! Даааа!!! хахаха Но что я не понимаю, так это то, что людям почему-то тяжело здесь написать. Это даже отзывом не назовёшь:" Еее!! Меня подключили! Скорость офигенная!" - реакция ребёнка. Ни тебе средняя скорость закачки, ни пинги, ничего...что писал что не писал.

----------


## Voo-Doo

> А вот и первый отзыв
> http://ircmaan.livejournal.com/63817.html


 ыы.. информативный отзыв)))
а может этот человек до этого на диал-апе сидел.. потому стока радости..

----------


## Mafioso

> ыы.. информативный отзыв)))
> а может этот человек до этого на диал-апе сидел.. потому стока радости..


 а ты прикинь сколько радости будет у меня после Fresh'а

----------


## Majaxed

Гы... Седня позвонил стримовцам на проверку тех. возможности... Ул. Космонавтов 28. Сказали не более 2х месяцев!!!)))) Урааааа!!! В сети новый инет!!!

----------


## endorfine

Привет )) Мадж я и Разтормоз хотим тоже подключаца )) Будем вместе Стримить ))

----------


## KSS26

> А вот и первый отзыв
> http://ircmaan.livejournal.com/63817.html


 Да вот это отзыв. Это просто буря эмоций.  :smileflag:

----------


## Tucha

Никто еще с Лен. поселка заявку не подавал??? Тянут туда Стримовцы оптику???

----------


## MUSIC_S

> Никто еще с Лен. поселка заявку не подавал??? Тянут туда Стримовцы оптику???


 подавали заявку, я оттуда.
Говорят далеко 
нет тех возможности

*НО, ВСЕМ ЗВОНИТЬ, КТО С ЛЕНПОСА, ЧЕМ БОЛЬШЕ ЗАЯВОК, ТЕМ СКОРЕЕ НА НАС НАПРАВЯТ КУРС РАЗВИТИЯ*

----------


## Eronak

Мне вобще интиресно они сайт будут делать или всегда будет это..першим було яйця!!

----------


## Vladimirus

Знакомый с ленпоселка звонил - тож послали...

----------


## Tucha

Надо организовать движение =))) ЛенПоселку  - Стрим!!!

----------


## DevelopeR

Протрейсрутил Иркмана. Картина пока не впечетляет




> [office]-root# traceroute [ip_masked]
> traceroute to [ip_masked] ([ip_masked]), 64 hops max, 44 byte packets
>  1  router (10.0.1.10)  0.722 ms  0.403 ms  0.390 ms
>  2  gateway-69-121.choco.Te.NeT.UA (195.138.69.121)  1.059 ms  0.901 ms  0.915 ms
>  3  e1.visco.te.net.ua (195.138.70.253)  1.514 ms  1.896 ms  2.008 ms
>  4  vlan111.fa0-1-0.cs0-ch2a-co.te.net.ua (195.138.80.177)  157.552 ms  202.081 ms  203.066 ms
>  5  e1-0.pet.te.net.ua (195.138.64.98)  10.266 ms  10.073 ms  9.943 ms
>  6  datacom-gw.ix.net.ua (195.35.65.32)  10.948 ms  11.509 ms  9.555 ms
>  7  KE2-KTU.rtr.newline.net.ua (80.91.160.78)  11.356 ms  12.372 ms  12.117 ms
> ...


 11 хопов :smileflag:  Больше чем до ya.ru  :smileflag:

----------


## Mafioso

> Надо организовать движение =))) ЛенПоселку  - Стрим!!!


 пусть для начала на Молдованку проведут

----------


## Weiland

На хабе появился юзер с префиксом sm+ !!!!! Подключился на пакет 1024К... Говорит, что скачка по миру 100-120 кб/с, по Одессе порядка 300 кб/с, а по ослам-торрентам 80-90 кб/с =))) 

З.Ы.: Делайте выводы, Господа!!!!
З.Ы.Ы: Завтра иду подписывать контракт однозначно!!!

----------


## FormatC

тоже протрейсил иркмаана:

C:\>tracert айпи

Tracing route to users-айпи.comstar.net.ua [айпи]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1   253 ms   319 ms   499 ms  10.128.4.12
  2     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  r2-pochtovaya19-vlan4.matrix.farlep.net [217.146
.240.1]
  3     2 ms     5 ms    11 ms  neotel.ix.odessa.ua [213.130.3.44]
  4     2 ms     2 ms     3 ms  twt-gw.neotel.com.ua [87.236.224.78]
  5     4 ms     3 ms     3 ms  87.236.224.147
  6     *        *        *     Request timed out.

доходит быстро, и там видать у него либо машина выключена, либо фаер
но радует, пакеты идут через одекс! Значит, быстрая Одесса таки должна быть.

кстати, whois.com.ua отвечает, что comstar.net.ua зарегистрирован на неймсерверах
ns.neotel.com.ua и ns.farlep.net - оба в одессе.

дальше, для подключения COMSTAR_LOCAL днсы:
195.114.128.50 - это паковский бесплатный ns.odessa.ua
195.177.228.14 - gtw.real.ua - тоже через паку доступен

инет-подключение (я так понял, что через впн) - тут уже днсы такие:
odessa.comstar.net.ua [87.236.224.130] и mail.neotel.com.ua [87.236.224.1] - оба доступны через одекс и сеть неотел neotel.ix.odessa.ua [213.130.3.44]

----------


## Mafioso

> На хабе появился юзер с префиксом sm+ !!!!! Подключился на пакет 1024К... Говорит, что скачка по миру 100-120 кб/с, по Одессе порядка 300 кб/с, а по ослам-торрентам 80-90 кб/с =))) 
> 
> З.Ы.: Делайте выводы, Господа!!!!
> З.Ы.Ы: Завтра иду подписывать контракт однозначно!!!


 вопрос: как долго это продлится?
т.к. сейчас канал ещё не загружен и скорость может быть хорошей, но что будет, когда подключится много народу?

----------


## DevelopeR

> вопрос: как долго это продлится?
> т.к. сейчас канал ещё не загружен и скорость может быть хорошей, но что будет, когда подключится много народу?


 У стрима, типа, временно голдена каналы. Чуть попозже (месяца через два) переведут на другие каналы. Какие - фиг его знает.

----------


## Serge

> У стрима, типа, временно голдена каналы. Чуть попозже (месяца через два) переведут на другие каналы.


 из вашего же трэйса следует, что у них сейчас канал датакома..




> odessa.comstar.net.ua [87.236.224.130] и mail.neotel.com.ua [87.236.224.1] - оба доступны через одекс и сеть неотел neotel.ix.odessa.ua [213.130.3.44]


 где они доступны через одэкс (не путать с фарлепом)?

----------


## DevelopeR

> из вашего же трэйса следует, что у них сейчас канал датакома..
> где они доступны через одэкс (не путать с фарлепом)?


 Про голден я сказал смотря на общение с Иркманом) Он про голден сказал.

----------


## C0deZ

Сегодня девушка перезвонила в 20.00 и сказала о возможности подключения (Садовая/Дворянская) в течении 4 месяцев.

----------


## He6y3u

От Soho, то бишь от Укртелекома, трейс не радует:  


```
Трассировка маршрута к farlep.comstar.net.ua [87.236.224.1]
с максимальным числом прыжков 30:

  1    <1 мс    <1 мс    <1 мс  SoHo6.SoHo.NET.ua [192.168.6.1]
  2    <1 мс    <1 мс    <1 мс  Router.SoHo.NET.ua [192.168.11.2]
  3     2 ms     1 ms     1 ms  195.5.35.53
  4    12 ms    12 ms    12 ms  10.40.1.1
  5    11 ms    11 ms    11 ms  10.50.1.66
  6    52 ms    53 ms    52 ms  62.67.33.185
  7    52 ms    52 ms    52 ms  ae-0-54.bbr2.Frankfurt1.Level3.net [4.68.118.98]

  8    95 ms    96 ms    96 ms  4.68.144.50
  9    95 ms    96 ms    95 ms  ge-1-2.car1.Stockholm1.Level3.net [4.68.125.218]

 10    96 ms    95 ms    95 ms  213.242.110.18
 11   122 ms   122 ms   122 ms  ae0-8.RT751-001.ams.retn.net [81.222.0.106]
 12   129 ms   130 ms   129 ms  GW-Datagroup.retn.net [81.222.4.138]
 13   163 ms   162 ms   162 ms  KT1-FT1.retn.newline.net.ua [80.91.160.165]
 14   164 ms   164 ms   164 ms  KE2-KT1.rtr.newline.net.ua [80.91.160.158]
 15   136 ms   136 ms   137 ms  undefined.newline.net.ua [80.91.173.234]
 16   139 ms   138 ms   138 ms  farlep.comstar.net.ua [87.236.224.1]

Трассировка завершена.
```

 Одесса-> Киев-> Франкфурт-> Стокгольм-> Москва> Киев-> Одесса

----------


## Majaxed

Че т ребята по поводу скорости настрой у вас не очень оптимистичный...
Я эту УМНУЮ девушку, та что на телефоне у Стримовцев 5 раз спрашивал: Канал симметричный? Скорость постоянная? 
Конечно вначале она меня спросила, что такое семметричный канал...
Ну... Я ей конечно объяснил, на что она ответила скорость не зависимо от загрузки какнала предоставляется ПОСТОЯННАЯ СИММЕТРИЧНАЯ если нужно конечно))) Ох... Ну так что? Есть тут кто-то с Космонавтов 28 или где то рядом? Бум нашу сетку тянуть, Стрим юзать)))

----------


## Виталий_k40

> Че т ребята по поводу скорости настрой у вас не очень оптимистичный...
> Я эту УМНУЮ девушку, та что на телефоне у Стримовцев 5 раз спрашивал: Канал симметричный? Скорость постоянная? 
> Конечно вначале она меня спросила, что такое семметричный канал...
> Ну... Я ей конечно объяснил, на что она ответила скорость не зависимо от загрузки какнала предоставляется ПОСТОЯННАЯ СИММЕТРИЧНАЯ если нужно конечно))) Ох... Ну так что? Есть тут кто-то с Космонавтов 28 или где то рядом? Бум нашу сетку тянуть, Стрим юзать)))


 Космонавтов 40
Срок подключения 27 декабря.

----------


## Majaxed

Во - во у мну тож самое, ровно 2 месяца...

----------


## Rekoj

> Надо организовать движение =))) ЛенПоселку  - Стрим!!!


 Нада каждый день, чтоб каждый хоть по разу звонил - мы их возьмем надоедливостью :smileflag: 
я вот уже щас звоню....

----------


## Naye

Уважаемый ,
Комстар-Украина действительно является дочерним предприятием "Комстар-Объединенные Телесистемы", предлагающим усулги широкополосного доступа в Интернет под брендом Стрим.

Best regards,

Yulia Yasinovskaya
Head of Press-office Comstar-UTS
__________________
phone: 7 495 950-02-54
mob:   7 495 997-16-55
e-mail: [email protected] 

-----Original Message-----
From: *********
Sent: Tuesday, October 10, 2006 4:51 PM
To: Ясиновская Юлия Викторовна
Subject: Комстар (Украина)

Здравствуте, Юлия!
Пишу Вам в связи с тем что на Украине в городе Одессе активно предлагают услуги по доступу в Интернет через оптиковолоконные кабеля используя логотип Вашей компании (www.stream.com.ua).
Причем предлагают как для нас за смешные деньги большую скорость.
В связи с этим пожалуйста ответьте известно ли Вам о такой фирме как "Комстар Украина" и есть ли представительства в городе Одессе и вообще не является ли это обманом, потому как деньги просят уже, а подключить обещают через 3 месяца.

Буду благодарен за любую информацию по этому поводу.

Заранее спасибо

----------


## fin

А раньше мы этого не знали!..

----------


## iFog

Им там в пору ставить автореплай на все письма, пришедшие из Одессы =)

----------


## Rekoj

> Им там в пору ставить автореплай на все письма, пришедшие из Одессы =)


 а будто его там и нет.. :smileflag:

----------


## SWARM

Tracing the route to farlep.comstar.net.ua (87.236.224.1)

  1 80.239.193.26 0 msec 0 msec 0 msec
  2 sl-bb21-ham-6-0.sprintlink.net (213.206.129.145) [AS 1239] 8 msec 8 msec 4 msec
  3 sl-bb20-fra-13-0.sprintlink.net (213.206.129.61) [AS 1239] 52 msec 72 msec 24 msec
  4 sl-gw11-fra-5-0.sprintlink.net (217.147.96.69) [AS 1239] 16 msec 16 msec 16 msec
  5 peer-sprint-l.newline.net.ua (80.91.180.5) [AS 21219] 16 msec 16 msec 16 msec
  6 KT1-FT1.sprint.newline.net.ua (80.91.160.65) [AS 21219] 52 msec 48 msec 52 msec
  7 KE2-KT1.rtr.newline.net.ua (80.91.160.158) [AS 21219] 52 msec 48 msec 48 msec
  8 undefined.newline.net.ua (80.91.173.234) [AS 21219] 64 msec 64 msec 64 msec
  9 farlep.comstar.net.ua (87.236.224.1) [AS 35644] 60 msec 60 msec 64 msec


Канал от Фарлепа

----------


## RealN

role:            Neotel Ltd NOC team
address:         Yuria Oleshi 11 ap 2
address:         65014 Odessa,
address:         Ukraine
phone:           +380 48 7188889
fax-no:          +380 48 7188890
admin-c:         VG1094-RIPE
admin-c:         INS9-RIPE
tech-c:          VG1094-RIPE
tech-c:          INS9-RIPE
nic-hdl:         NT558-RIPE
mnt-by:          NEOTEL-MNT
source:          RIPE # Filtered

Ни слова про Фарлеп.

----------


## Crazyy

Ну не знаю у кого там Франкфурт или Фарлеп а вот у меня трейс с Хомея 

Трассировка маршрута к ns.neotel.com.ua [87.236.224.1]
с максимальным числом прыжков 30:

  1    <1 мс    <1 мс    <1 мс  H25_1.homeinet.loc [192.168.25.1]
  2    <1 мс    <1 мс    <1 мс  H201.S234.homei.net.ua [80.90.234.201]
  3    <1 мс     1 ms    <1 мс  H225.S234.homei.net.ua [80.90.234.225]
  4     2 ms     1 ms     1 ms  ip225-65.customer.sun-tel.net [80.90.225.65]
  5     3 ms     3 ms     4 ms  neotel.ix.odessa.ua [213.130.3.44]
  6     3 ms     4 ms     5 ms  ns.neotel.com.ua [87.236.224.1]

----------


## WinServ 2003

тracert 87.236.25.1

Tracing route to 87.236.25.1 over a maximum of 30 hops

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  192.168.0.1
  2    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  172.16.0.1
  3     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  192.168.1.1
  4    12 ms    14 ms    13 ms  195.5.5.16
  5    38 ms    12 ms    12 ms  10.40.1.65
  6   183 ms    28 ms    60 ms  10.40.1.5
  7     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  8    37 ms    24 ms    47 ms  10.50.1.66
  9    66 ms    68 ms   106 ms  62.67.33.189
 10    73 ms    92 ms   128 ms  ae-0-52.bbr2.Frankfurt1.Level3.net [4.68.118.34]

 11    73 ms    76 ms    78 ms  so-3-0-0.mp2.Stockholm1.Level3.net [4.68.128.70]

 12    88 ms    76 ms    82 ms  ge-1-1.car2.Stockholm1.Level3.net [4.68.96.226]

 13    75 ms    89 ms    91 ms  213.242.110.146
 14   134 ms   116 ms   105 ms  212.118.47.105
 15   150 ms    99 ms   135 ms  cor-gi-0-0-21.cpms.ru [212.118.35.162]
 16     *     cor-gi-0-0-21.cpms.ru [212.118.35.162]  reports: Destination host
unreachable.

Trace complete.

Стокгольм и Франкфурт...

----------


## .:Little:.

Ну и что это у вас у всех за таблицы?
Какие выводы?

----------


## fenikso

> Гм, вот уж не ожидал, что оптика ко мне в дом проникнет через санузел, а кабель будет мешать плотно закрывать крышку унитаза


 Зачот! %) К сожалению, возле каждого компа придётся также установить по унитазу :-D

----------


## fenikso

> Протрейсрутил Иркмана. Картина пока не впечетляет
> 
> ....
> 
> 11 хопов Больше чем до ya.ru


 Ну 11 хопов, ну и что? %) у тебя пинги до него 29.288 мс, а это хорошо.

----------


## fenikso

> Ну и что это у вас у всех за таблицы?
> Какие выводы?


 Да нету выводов %) Народ осваивает команду tracert  :smileflag: ))

----------


## Fireball

А у меня вот с доманета. А пинги как и на optima.ua

traceroute to ns.comstar.net.ua (87.236.224.1), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
 1  vipa5.te.net.ua (195.138.80.131)  3.012 ms  6.995 ms  4.793 ms
 2  e1.visco.te.net.ua (195.138.70.253)  23.289 ms  17.788 ms  19.640 ms
 3  vlan111.fa0-1-0.cs0-ch2a-co.te.net.ua (195.138.80.177)  31.782 ms  32.844 ms  25.710 ms
 4  e1-0.pet.te.net.ua (195.138.64.98)  34.785 ms  27.966 ms  26.620 ms
 5  datacom-gw.ix.net.ua (195.35.65.32)  27.225 ms  28.366 ms  27.211 ms
 6  KE2-KTU.rtr.newline.net.ua (80.91.160.78)  27.216 ms  26.217 ms  22.285 ms
 7  undefined.newline.net.ua (80.91.173.234)  36.668 ms  39.293 ms  36.645 ms
 8  ns.neotel.com.ua (87.236.224.1)  39.147 ms  39.429 ms  42.628 ms

----------


## Galleon

> Зачот! %) К сожалению, возле каждого компа придётся также установить по унитазу :-D


 Чувствую если протянут мне стрим унитаз точно придецца ставить, так как от компа оторваться буит проблематично :smileflag:

----------


## boo

Им чем-то непонравилась моя сетевуха. Сёдня купл другую, жду их завтра.
Теперь возникает вопрос - я хочу одновременно юзать Дом@Net - только для внутренних ресурсов, и стрим для внешних. Подскажите как это реализовать.

----------


## [bdv]

> Им чем-то непонравилась моя сетевуха. Сёдня купл другую, жду их завтра.
> Теперь возникает вопрос - я хочу одновременно юзать Дом@Net - только для внутренних ресурсов, и стрим для внешних. Подскажите как это реализовать.


 Делаешь себе батник в котором несколько строк с маршрутами.

route add ............

----------


## Xenony

Будете смеятся..
Вчера позвонили, сказали чтоб приехал домой, будут подключать.
Приезжаю .. никого нет.. звоню..  
А они протянули кабель по адрессу прописки в паспорте, Новосельского 42, а я заключал договор на установку на другую кваритру по этой же улице только дом номер 2 )))) расстояние между ними не большое, 3 квартала, но обидно, ведь уже бы включили.
Видать в договорном отделе девушка когда снимала ксерокс с паспорта решила что мне нада на этот адрес проводить, хотя в договоре адрес правильный.
Пришли уже на нужный адрес, все осмотрели, померяли..извенились сказали что 2-3 дня и дотянут кабель, и что на след неделе уже включат.)))

----------


## Виталий_k40

> Во - во у мну тож самое, ровно 2 месяца...


 Если-бы!Контракт был подписан 27 сентября!

----------


## iFog

> Будете смеятся..
> Вчера позвонили, сказали чтоб приехал домой, будут подключать.
> Приезжаю .. никого нет.. звоню..  
> А они протянули кабель по адрессу прописки в паспорте, Новосельского 42, а я заключал договор на установку на другую кваритру по этой же улице только дом номер 2 )))) расстояние между ними не большое, 3 квартала, но обидно, ведь уже бы включили.
> Видать в договорном отделе девушка когда снимала ксерокс с паспорта решила что мне нада на этот адрес проводить, хотя в договоре адрес правильный.
> Пришли уже на нужный адрес, все осмотрели, померяли..извенились сказали что 2-3 дня и дотянут кабель, и что на след неделе уже включат.)))


 Да уж, казус. А меня спрашивали при заключении договора по какому адресу проводить.

----------


## CHDS

> Да уж, казус. А меня спрашивали при заключении договора по какому адресу проводить.


 да его судя по всему тоже спросили (в договоре же стоит верный адресс)..... только вот руководитель процессом протягивания кабеля малехо обшибся.... или тот/та, кто передавал данные вышеупомянутому руководителю

----------


## vlad11

> З.Ы.Ы: Завтра иду подписывать контракт однозначно!!!


 +1

----------


## klan

Судя по трасертам, пользователям Сохо и Укртелекома не повезло - к Одесским ресурсам у них доступ через Копенгаген и Стокгольм...

----------


## vlad11

> Судя по трасертам, пользователям Сохо и Укртелекома не повезло - к Одесским ресурсам у них доступ через Копенгаген и Стокгольм...


 Пользователи Укртелекома вообще в отдельной стране живут. Пусть там и живут дальше.

----------


## vlad11

Вот  договор и приложения к нему. 
Очень похоже с одесским стримом  :smileflag:

----------


## klan

> Вот  договор и приложения к нему. 
> Очень похоже с одесским стримом


  И что?

----------


## CHDS

> И что?


 Да так, ничего, просто все очень долго просили выложить договор, а это запрещено... вот человек и приводит российский договор, утверждая, что он очень похож

----------


## klan

> Да так, ничего, просто все очень долго просили выложить договор, а это запрещено... вот человек и приводит российский договор, утверждая, что он очень похож


 Спасибо за разъяснение.
Просто читать 100 страниц внимательно - никакого здоровья не хватит

----------


## Skyforce

Ну чё есть кто реально уже подключился в "Стриму" ??? 
Или тока одни обещание.

----------


## fin

> Ну чё есть кто реально уже подключился в "Стриму" ??? 
> Или тока одни обещание.


 Смотри открытым глазом 
https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?p=572544#post572544

----------


## rabinovich_r

Мужественно читал все что происходило с вашими нервными системами за это не легкое скажем так время )
Хотелось бы теперь прочесть ответы на вопросы которые Вас волновали и про п2п и о внешках и о игровыхсерверах и о решении вопросов с 2 и более домашними машинами.....
А вообще ребята глубокий вам респект... давнотакне зачитывался форумом.... на 2 часа стали просто родными людьми )))))
Заранее сенк !!!!

----------


## C0deZ

2 rabinovich_r читал, но читал плохо, эти вопросы уже обсуждались и на них есть ответы!

----------


## Desdechado

Все равно этот стрим сильно смахивает на жуликов.

----------


## pahaniche

> Все равно этот стрим сильно смахивает на жуликов.


 Блин люди ну сколько можно уже эту тему обсасывать , не жулики это. Если у руля стоят давно известные в Одессе люди и они уже абонентов реально подключают

----------


## CHDS

> Все равно этот стрим сильно смахивает на жуликов.


 А главное, что зарегился специально, чтобы написать, что стрим смахивает на жуликов!
тема о жуликах обсуждалась еще в начале и все вроде согласились, что стрим вроде бы не кидалово. Что уж говорить теперь, когда есть реальные аббоненты и их полку продолжает прибывать?

----------


## CHDS

> Спасибо за разъяснение.
> Просто читать 100 страниц внимательно - никакого здоровья не хватит


 Одно из двух:
1) либо мне здоровья все-таки хватило (мне было легче - я эту тему читаю еще с дня когда тут было страниц 10-15)
2) либо я уже давно больной ;-)

*pahaniche*, классно одновременно ответили! ;-)

----------


## Mafioso

> Что уж говорить теперь, когда есть реальные аббоненты и их полку продолжает прибывать?


 Говорить что Стрим всё равно кидалово, и все якобы подключеные "абоненты" - все люди из Стрима

----------


## StarKot

> Гм, вот уж не ожидал, что оптика ко мне в дом проникнет через санузел, а кабель будет мешать плотно закрывать крышку унитаза


 Через сливной бачок выводить надо. А лучше оставить конвертер и Wi-Fi AP внутри - заодно и охлаждаться лучше будет  :smileflag:

----------


## iFog

> Мужественно читал все что происходило с вашими нервными системами за это не легкое скажем так время )
> Хотелось бы теперь прочесть ответы на вопросы которые Вас волновали и про п2п и о внешках и о игровыхсерверах и о решении вопросов с 2 и более домашними машинами.....


 Как-то ты плохо читал, по всем этим пунктам уже всё ясно.

----------


## RealN

> Блин люди ну сколько можно уже эту тему обсасывать , не жулики это. Если у руля стоят давно известные в Одессе люди и они уже абонентов реально подключают


 Давно известные как Матрица (г-н. Мараховский), которые для получения нного кол-ва абонентов держали пакет 16К - 25грн/месяц.
Прошел год ... где пакет 16К? И чем Матрица сегодня отличается от того же ТеНет-Доманет. Не учитывая отзывы пользователей и т.д.

----------


## fin

> Давно известные как Матрица (г-н. Мараховский), которые для получения нного кол-ва абонентов держали пакет 16К - 25грн/месяц.
> Прошел год ... где пакет 16К? И чем Матрица сегодня отличается от того же ТеНет-Доманет. Не учитывая отзывы пользователей и т.д.


 Не забывайте подписываться "конкурент; представитель домашней сети такой-то; публикуется на правах антирекламы"

----------


## RealN

это я говорю как пользователь интернет.

----------


## Desdechado

У МММ тоже были первые вкладчики...

----------


## Desdechado

> А главное, что зарегился специально, чтобы написать, что стрим смахивает на жуликов!
> тема о жуликах обсуждалась еще в начале и все вроде согласились, что стрим вроде бы не кидалово. Что уж говорить теперь, когда есть реальные аббоненты и их полку продолжает прибывать?


 Вы ,случайно,не Лёня из МММ?

В Москве Стрим использует готовые кабельные линии и оборудование АТС,а у нас все с нуля по ценам ниже московских.
Смешно.

----------


## andriyBog

> Вы ,случайно,не Лёня из МММ?
> 
> В Москве Стрим использует готовые кабельные линии и оборудование АТС,а у нас все с нуля по ценам ниже московских.
> Смешно.


 
С чего вдруг в Москве Стрим на всём готовеньком,
кто такой добрый проложил им кабеля, оборудование купил на шару?
Такие высказывания просто смешны

----------


## zico1

Bклад в 540грн( в него входит 2 месяца доступа в Интернет на скорости 512) за подключение к СТРИМУ не большие потери.

Платная ли переход с тарифных планов ИНТЕРНЕТ(Стрим) с большей абонентской платой(1024) на тарифный план с меньшей абонентской платой(512)?
Выделяется ли постоянного IP-адреса?

----------


## fin

> Платная ли переход с тарифных планов ИНТЕРНЕТ(Стрим) с большей абонентской платой(1024) на тарифный план с меньшей абонентской платой(512)?


 Лучше уточни детали по телефону. Перевод, насколько я помню, осуществляется на следующий месяц при уведомлении их заранее в N дней, насчет платы не уверен. Лучше уточни .




> Выделяется ли постоянного IP-адреса?


 Сто раз говорили: ДА.

----------


## fin

Впору уже создавать неофициальный FAQ. Но я не буду этого делать по трем важным причинам  :smileflag: .

----------


## Desdechado

> С чего вдруг в Москве Стрим на всём готовеньком,
> кто такой добрый проложил им кабеля, оборудование купил на шару?
> Такие высказывания просто смешны


 Я же не сказал,что на всем готовеньком,но прокладка полной кабельной сети,способной работать на больших скоростях-довольно дорогостоящее занятие.
И я не говорю,что они-жулики,я говорю-смахивают по манере поведения.
Впрочем,это личное дело каждого...

----------


## MrJile

> Вы ,случайно,не Лёня из МММ?
> 
> В Москве Стрим использует готовые кабельные линии и оборудование АТС,а у нас все с нуля по ценам ниже московских.
> Смешно.


 Если смущает цена, можете попросить, чтоб специально для Вас ее подняли раза в три. Веселье сразу пропадет!

Кроме того, Вас же никто не заставляет платить и никто насильно в Стрим не затягивает!

----------


## Desdechado

> Если смущает цена, можете попросить, чтоб специально для Вас ее подняли раза в три. Веселье сразу пропадет!
> 
> Кроме того, Вас же никто не заставляет платить и никто насильно в Стрим не затягивает!


 Эх,мне бы ваш оптимизм...

----------


## Desdechado

> Bклад в 540грн( в него входит 2 месяца доступа в Интернет на скорости 512) за подключение к СТРИМУ не большие потери.


 100$*20000абонентов=2млн$ -неплохая инвестиция без обязательств.

Ладно,оставим ненужный спор.У каждого свое мнение.Время рассудит...

----------


## MrJile

> 100$*20000абонентов=2млн$ -неплохая инвестиция без обязательств.
> 
> Ладно,оставим ненужный спор.У каждого свое мнение.Время рассудит...


 А уже 20000 человек договор подписали? Или просто цифра круглая? Все это хорошо, но думаю еще и 1000 человек нет.

----------


## fin

> 100$*20000абонентов=2млн$ -неплохая инвестиция без обязательств.


 Без обязательств???

----------


## taras

> А уже 20000 человек договор подписали? Или просто цифра круглая? Все это хорошо, но думаю еще и 1000 человек нет.


 уже начали собирать вторую тысячу абонентов.

ПС. насчет халявы, 1 тыс челов предоплаты, это 100 тыс баксов = это уже десятки километров оптики магистральной.

----------


## [bdv]

> уже начали собирать вторую тысячу абонентов.
> 
> ПС. насчет халявы, 1 тыс челов предоплаты, это 100 тыс баксов = это уже десятки километров оптики магистральной.


 десятки? Для тысячи абонентов понадобится гораздо больше десятка километров оптики. 

Вчера пришел с работы, вижу уже возле двери в квартиру кольцо оптики проведенное. Обрадовался, но рано. утром пошел на угол дома, и увидел, что сам дом они еще не подключили. Обломс, ждем дальше.

----------


## zico1

> В Москве Стрим использует готовые кабельные линии и оборудование АТС,а у нас все с нуля по ценам ниже московских.
> Смешно.


 В Москве стоимость подключения=0$ и тарифный планы(ИНТЕРНЕТ + СТРИМ ТВ).

----------


## AndrewSh

А на юр.лицо кто-то заключал уже договор?
Ежели да, как решили проблему дополнительных компов в сети.
Я уже вторую неделю жду от них коммерческого предложения на доступ без ограничения по компам. Меня пункт 3.3.5 ихнего договора реально волнует... компов много в сети.

----------


## taras

> десятки? Для тысячи абонентов понадобится гораздо больше десятка километров оптики.


 
а кто сказал что надо меньше кабеля?
имея фору ввиде 10 лимонов инвестиций, господа подключив меньше сотни абонентов, уже вернули денюжку на десятки км кабеля. ч/з месяц-другой они наберут предоплаты за 10000 абонентов и вполне могут спокойно развиваться в городе, ожидая пока старые провайдеры будут туго думать как реагировать на их агресивный захват рынка. Если не пожадничают и не будут "крысятничать, то ч/з годик бизнес будет "нести" милион в зеленых яичках каждый месяц.
имхо, молодец мараховский.

----------


## taras

> А на юр.лицо кто-то заключал уже договор?
> Ежели да, как решили проблему дополнительных компов в сети.
> Я уже вторую неделю жду от них коммерческого предложения на доступ без ограничения по компам. Меня пункт 3.3.5 ихнего договора реально волнует... компов много в сети.


 а подъехать самому к мараховскому на старый молзавод на таирова и решить вопрос за пару минут?


пс. из разговоров в абонотделе, подключили игровой клуб по цене одного компа по графе юр.лица. дерзайте

----------


## AlNet

> Так как с подключением _нескольких_ домашних компьютеров к сети? Если у меня дома два десктопа, ноутбук и КПК... могу я _официально_ всё это хозяйство подключить к купленному каналу так, чтобы не иметь трений с провайдером?
> 
> Желательно, конечно, вообще поставить Wi-Fi точку доступа в одном месте в доме...


 Вот по поводу подключения второго компьютера нашёл на iXBT на страничке  
http://forum.ixbt.com/topic.cgi?id=14:34550:

=Как провайдер домашней сети определяет наличие NAT? И как с этим бороться? =
Цитата поста 
= sancoder
"Например, заставить WinXP prof вставлять в IP-пакеты не дефолтный TTL, а на 
единицу меньше." - можно сделать и такое. Надо лишь найти какой-нибудь твикер,
 который умеет оптимизировать (настраивать) всяческие сетевые параметры ОС.
 Навскидку, нашел одну такую прогу - iNTERNET Turbo 2001 v5.1. Она умеет 
 изменять значения MTU, RWIN , TTL , PMTL и NDI. Сообщи о результатах.

P.S. прогу эту скачать можно здесь http://www.softlinks.ru/files/f550.php. 
Правда в этой версии (мож старая, не проверял) заявлена поддержка только w2k, 
но, думаю, на XP тоже будет успешно работать.= 
Попробуй может выйдет

----------


## iFog

> 100$*20000абонентов=2млн$ -неплохая инвестиция без обязательств.
> 
> Ладно,оставим ненужный спор.У каждого свое мнение.Время рассудит...


 20000 ? Вы слишком оптимистичны, по поводу количества Одесских интернетчиков.

----------


## iFog

*AlNet*, Спасибо! Я этот топик видел, и уже прочитал =)

----------


## C0deZ

Опять изучаем команду tracert =)))))

C:\Documents and Settings\C0deZ>tracert 87.236.224.1

Трассировка маршрута к ns.neotel.com.ua [87.236.224.1]
с максимальным числом прыжков 30:

  1   169 ms   130 ms   145 ms  od2-localloop.ukr.net [212.42.95.161]
  2   142 ms   127 ms   143 ms  od-main-fa0-0.2.ukr.net [212.42.69.161]
  3   154 ms   150 ms   240 ms  mybiz-ukrnet.ukr.net [212.42.69.241]
  4   187 ms   150 ms   145 ms  gigakot.ukr.net [212.42.64.21]
  5   205 ms   210 ms   192 ms  undefined.newline.net.ua [80.91.184.217]
  6   301 ms   205 ms   256 ms  KE2-KTU.rtr.newline.net.ua [80.91.160.78]
  7   208 ms   160 ms   154 ms  undefined.newline.net.ua [80.91.173.234]
  8   174 ms   168 ms   155 ms  ns.neotel.com.ua [87.236.224.1]

Трассировка завершена.

----------


## C0deZ

С обычного диалапа от UkrNet.

----------


## AlNet

> никто не знает, собираются ли Стримовцы делать пакеты 128 и/или 256?


 Я им звонил - ответ нет

----------


## ODESIT

Трассировка маршрута к ns.neotel.com.ua [87.236.224.1]
с максимальным числом прыжков 30:

  1    21 ms    20 ms    17 ms  10.5.0.1
  2    20 ms    19 ms    28 ms  Gloria.Odessa.TV [194.140.228.13]
  3    12 ms    19 ms    13 ms  magistral.cl.paco.net [195.114.129.41]
  4    73 ms    69 ms    74 ms  paco-lgw.newline.net.ua [80.91.173.89]
  5    87 ms    79 ms    87 ms  undefined.newline.net.ua [80.91.173.234]
  6    91 ms    84 ms    77 ms  ns.neotel.com.ua [87.236.224.1]

Трассировка завершена.

помоем у мня самый короткий )

----------


## Desdechado

> Трассировка маршрута к ns.neotel.com.ua [87.236.224.1]


 А у меня по этому IP-farlep.comstar.net.ua

----------


## fenikso

перезвонил сейчас в Стрим:

Пл. Конституции, срок подключения уже 3 месяца... хе-хе, я вижу у них уже число заказов выросло  :smileflag: 

p.s. они кстати, либо сменили точку, либо просто у них несколько офисов: мне сказали приходить на Глушко, возле Дюка, здание Мисто-Банка -- они ж вроде раньше возле Морвокзала были?

----------


## zico1

> А у меня по этому IP-farlep.comstar.net.ua


 У меня тоже farlep.comstar.net.ua[87.236.224.1].

Microsoft Windows XP [Версия 5.1.2600]
(С) Корпорация Майкрософт, 1985-2001.

C:\Documents and Settings\MAXIMATOR>tracert 87.236.224.1

Трассировка маршрута к farlep.comstar.net.ua [87.236.224.1]
с максимальным числом прыжков 30:

  1   428 ms   533 ms   531 ms  vipa5.te.net.ua [195.138.80.131]
  2     4 ms     4 ms     4 ms  e1.visco.te.net.ua [195.138.70.253]
  3     4 ms     5 ms     4 ms  vlan111.fa0-1-0.cs0-ch2a-co.te.net.ua [195.138.8
0.177]
  4    13 ms    13 ms    13 ms  e1-0.pet.te.net.ua [195.138.64.98]
  5   818 ms  1057 ms   703 ms  datacom-gw.ix.net.ua [195.35.65.32]
  6   738 ms   706 ms   352 ms  KE2-KTU.rtr.newline.net.ua [80.91.160.78]
  7   209 ms   353 ms   349 ms  undefined.newline.net.ua [80.91.173.234]
  8   339 ms   880 ms   355 ms  farlep.comstar.net.ua [87.236.224.1]

Трассировка завершена.

C:\Documents and Settings\MAXIMATOR>

----------


## taras

> перезвонил сейчас в Стрим:
> 
> Пл. Конституции, срок подключения уже 3 месяца... хе-хе, я вижу у них уже число заказов выросло 
> 
> p.s. они кстати, либо сменили точку, либо просто у них несколько офисов: мне сказали приходить на Глушко, возле Дюка, здание Мисто-Банка -- они ж вроде раньше возле Морвокзала были?


 
принимают на подключение в двух офисах, в мисто-банке девушка (звать Ирина) сидит в самом банке слева в уголке.

пс. обед у нее с 13:00 до 14:00

----------


## Desdechado

IP: 87.236.224.1
1) 83.222.195.249 (83.222.195.249) [Router info] 0.244 ms (ttl=64!)
2) D1-MCH-gi0-2.80.rusmedia.net (83.222.194.1) [Router info] 26.3 ms
3) C1-M9-gi1-3-0.3.rusmedia.net (212.69.98.229) [Router info] 27.5 ms (ttl=252!)
4) C1-SH-gi0-1.3.rusmedia.net (212.69.98.232) [Router info] 28.2 ms
5) C1-HQ-srp1-0.rusmedia.net (212.69.112.241) [Router info] 27.6 ms (ttl=253!)
6) 84.204.190.53 (84.204.190.53) [Router info] 32.5 ms (ttl=251!)
7) J20-1-MSK.so-0-0-1.peterstar.net (84.204.188.34) [Router info] 47.3 ms (ttl=250!)
8) RT517-001.retn.net (193.232.244.187) [Router info] 47.9 ms (ttl=249!)
9) so-2-0-0.RT008-001.spb.retn.net (81.222.0.89) [Router info] 54.9 ms (ttl=248!)
10) *
11) ae0-7.RT751-001.ams.retn.net (81.222.0.118) [Router info] 89.4 ms (ttl=246!)
12) GW-Datagroup.retn.net (81.222.4.138) [Router info] 103 ms (ttl=246!)
13) KT1-FT1.retn.newline.net.ua (80.91.160.165) [Router info] 284 ms
14) KE2-KT1.rtr.newline.net.ua (80.91.160.158) [Router info] 130 ms
15) undefined.newline.net.ua (80.91.173.234) [Router info] 153 ms
16) farlep.comstar.net.ua (87.236.224.1) [Router info] 147 ms (ttl=49!)

Это что ещё и фарлеп в комстар записался?

----------


## Bioroido

мне отказали в подключении. Поскот, Махачкалинская, чигири.

----------


## Desdechado

> мне отказали в подключении. Поскот, Махачкалинская, чигири.


 Значит,ещё не всё потеряно.

----------


## fenikso

> принимают на подключение в двух офисах, в мисто-банке девушка (звать Ирина) сидит в самом банке слева в уголке.
> 
> пс. обед у нее с 13:00 до 14:00


 Спасибо  :smileflag:

----------


## ЗЛОЙ_КОТ

*самый короткий вот* 
Трассировка маршрута к mail.neotel.com.ua [87.236.224.1]
с максимальным числом прыжков 30:
1 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms vpn.matrix.private [10.129.1.4]
2 2 ms 1 ms 1 ms r2-pochtovaya19-vlan4.matrix.farlep.net[217.146.240.1]
3 2 ms 2 ms 3 ms neotel.ix.odessa.ua [213.130.3.44]
4 3 ms 3 ms 3 ms mail.neotel.com.ua [87.236.224.1]
Трассировка завершена.

----------


## AndrewSh

> а подъехать самому к мараховскому на старый молзавод на таирова и решить вопрос за пару минут?
> пс. из разговоров в абонотделе, подключили игровой клуб по цене одного компа по графе юр.лица. дерзайте


 Стал бы я спрашивать ежели б сам с ним не беседовал?!
Я писал парой десятков страниц ранее, что был и просил коммерческого предложения. Мне его не дали до сих пор.
А насчет количества компов, еще раз повторяю, читайте пункты 3.2.2 и 3.3.5 подписываемого договора!!!

Вопрос не снимается, есть ли реально люди подписавшиеся на услугу с официальным отсутствием ограничения на количество компов?

----------


## Алый

Ваще жесть. Я уже ничего не понимаю. Особенно последняя строка ввела в ступор.


Tracing route to farlep.comstar.net.ua [87.236.224.1]

over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    13 ms   193 ms    14 ms  10.128.4.1 

  2    11 ms    13 ms    13 ms  r2-pochtovaya19-vlan4.matrix.farlep.net [217.146.240.1] 

  3    14 ms    12 ms    12 ms  neotel.ix.odessa.ua [213.130.3.44] 

  4    17 ms    12 ms    13 ms  farlep.comstar.net.ua [87.236.224.1] 

Фарлеп.комстар.нет - это ещё шо за гибрид такой?

----------


## Bioroido

> Ваще жесть. Я уже ничего не понимаю. Особенно последняя строка ввела в ступор.
> 
> 
> Tracing route to farlep.comstar.net.ua [87.236.224.1]
> 
> over a maximum of 30 hops:
> 
>   1    13 ms   193 ms    14 ms  10.128.4.1 
> 
> ...


 может, паритет с фарлепом?

----------


## rabinovich_r

> 2 rabinovich_r читал, но читал плохо, эти вопросы уже обсуждались и на них есть ответы!


 Сори конечно же за не внимательность но заканчивал читать примерно в 5.25 утра..... да не скрою возможно пропустил.... но может вы гуманны мой друг и прикрепите ссылку на топ с разъяснениями !!!!

----------


## ЗЛОЙ_КОТ

ix.odessa.ua - Клаб Икс http://www.club-ix.odessa.ua/

----------


## [bdv]

> Ваще жесть. Я уже ничего не понимаю. Особенно последняя строка ввела в ступор.
> 
>   4    17 ms    12 ms    13 ms  farlep.comstar.net.ua [87.236.224.1] 
> 
> Фарлеп.комстар.нет - это ещё шо за гибрид такой?


 Ну, бывшие работники фарлепа теперь в комстаре, вот по привычке и пишут  :smileflag: 
У них на этот IP вообще 3 обратки:

http://www.dnsstuff.com/tools/ptr.ch?ip=87.236.224.1
Answer:
87.236.224.1 PTR record: farlep.comstar.net.ua. [TTL 604800s] [A=CNAME] *ERROR* A record for farlep.comstar.net.ua. does not point back to original IP.  RFC1912 2.1 disallows CNAMEs.
87.236.224.1 PTR record: ns.neotel.com.ua. [TTL 604800s] [A=87.236.224.1]
87.236.224.1 PTR record: mail.neotel.com.ua. [TTL 604800s] [A=87.236.224.1]

----------


## taras

> Вопрос не снимается, есть ли реально люди подписавшиеся на услугу с официальным отсутствием ограничения на количество компов?


 
официально думаю ты не дождешься, по факту игровика подключали как один комп, я писал выше. как будет дальше, думаю они и сами не знают. В худшем случае потом поднимут тебе тариф или попросят отключить лишнее, к тому времени наэкономите денег, да и все тарифы упадут.

----------


## adm9

тут кто видно не совсем в теме раз пытается такие, вообщемто поверхностные советы давать. Касательно договора для юр. лиц. за 235 гривен там подключение на скорость 1 Mbit с лимитом трафика 5 ГБ. Договор перед глазами. Касательно ситуации при которой комерческое предложение было переданно через две недели, сам оказался в такойже ситуации. Работа с менеджерами хромает на обе ноги. Такой вывод я сделал для себя. Но после того как я через своих юристов связался с их юристами и мне пообещеали что такая ситуации больше не повторится, а оно вон как, то соответственно каждый для себя делает выводы сам. Я не о том что контора липовая. Нет. Я про то что настолько демпингуя рынок они ДЕФАКТО не хотят работать с юр. лицами. Касательно довора. Посмотрите пункт про модем. Очень интересно насколько надо неуважать  законодательство чтоб "забыть" про амортизацию. Кстати им пылинки на нем могут не понравится. И все по подписанному договору законно.

----------


## iFog

Блин, как тебя сложно читать...

----------


## adm9

Главное чтоб информативность была. А не односложное типа рулез, сакс. У нас есть. У нас будет. Схема которую прокручивают стримовцы стандартная для сотовой связи. Вот только если в сотовой связи юр. лица киты индустрии, то поведение стримовцев, использующих жесткий демпинг, но, при этом, по факту, не работающие с корпоратившиками очень странно(не де юре, а де факто). Просто интересно что они выигрывают, кроме того что обычные пользователи не умеют читать то что им предлагают для подписания. Вот тут для меня главный вопрос. Еще раз. Контора по всем базам доступ к которым есть, зарегистрированна должным образом.

----------


## pad

(даже не читает это)


кто-то конкретно может сказать, какой девайс они ставят в квартиру? модель-фирма...

оптика заводицца - одна или 2 жилы?

----------


## vlad11

> Да так, ничего, просто все очень долго просили выложить договор, а это запрещено... вот человек и приводит российский договор, утверждая, что он очень похож


 Подписал договор. Это просто шедевр.

----------


## vlad11

> перезвонил сейчас в Стрим:
> 
> Пл. Конституции, срок подключения уже 3 месяца... хе-хе, я вижу у них уже число заказов выросло 
> 
> p.s. они кстати, либо сменили точку, либо просто у них несколько офисов: мне сказали приходить на Глушко, возле Дюка, здание Мисто-Банка -- они ж вроде раньше возле Морвокзала были?


 Я на Морвокзале заключил договор. Кроме меня еще шесть человек в очереди стояло.

----------


## AndrewSh

> тут кто видно не совсем в теме раз пытается такие, вообщемто поверхностные советы давать. Касательно договора для юр. лиц. за 235 гривен там подключение на скорость 1 Mbit с лимитом трафика 5 ГБ. Договор перед глазами.


 Можно конкретный пункт указать? У меня тоже договор перед глазами, типовой. Там такого нет (ни в договоре ни в додатке).
А вот стандартный прайс они в комплект документов не вкладывают. Енто большой минус.




> Я не о том что контора липовая. Нет. Я про то что настолько демпингуя рынок они ДЕФАКТО не хотят работать с юр. лицами.


 Это понятно. Для меня как юр.лица они сами туманно предлагали организацию _гарантированного_ канала 1 Мб/с. Выяснить, что они подразумевали под "гарантированным" каналом не удалось. Тогда и было испрошено коммерческое предложение, которого жду.

----------


## AndrewSh

> официально думаю ты не дождешься, по факту игровика подключали как один комп, я писал выше. как будет дальше, думаю они и сами не знают. В худшем случае потом поднимут тебе тариф или попросят отключить лишнее, к тому времени наэкономите денег, да и все тарифы упадут.


 Я не люблю конфликтов с неоговоренными последствиями. Т.е. ежели будет расшифровка фразы "обмежити перелік послуг" в какомто додатке, то можно разговаривать. А так - нет.

----------


## llitank

> Я на Морвокзале заключил договор. Кроме меня еще шесть человек в очереди стояло.


 
Они там успевают обслуживать по два человека одновременно, вообще, имхо, ничего впечатлительного: зачуханный офис, маленькие комнатки, старые, немного пожелтевшие компьютеры. Но, как говорится, не это главное. 
За время моего присутствия и оформления договора, был еще усатый мужчинка и какая-то пара. И это я управился за 10 минут. Вообще, чувствую Стрим набирает оборотов. Помню, пол месяца назад, там была тишь да гладь

----------


## ODESIT

> (даже не читает это)
> 
> 
> кто-то конкретно может сказать, какой девайс они ставят в квартиру? модель-фирма...
> 
> оптика заводицца - одна или 2 жилы?


 какое оборудование поставили?
конвертер, оптику
---
пад эт помоему самое точное +многа написана тут
http://ircmaan.livejournal.com/63817.html
такое впечатление как бутдо он вошёл в ..... а не в стрим радости как у ребёнка )

----------


## CHDS

> Трассировка маршрута к ns.neotel.com.ua [87.236.224.1]
> с максимальным числом прыжков 30:
> 
>   1    21 ms    20 ms    17 ms  10.5.0.1
>   2    20 ms    19 ms    28 ms  Gloria.Odessa.TV [194.140.228.13]
>   3    12 ms    19 ms    13 ms  magistral.cl.paco.net [195.114.129.41]
>   4    73 ms    69 ms    74 ms  paco-lgw.newline.net.ua [80.91.173.89]
>   5    87 ms    79 ms    87 ms  undefined.newline.net.ua [80.91.173.234]
>   6    91 ms    84 ms    77 ms  ns.neotel.com.ua [87.236.224.1]
> ...


 Самый короткий с матрицы или с ее дочернего ФРЕШ...


Трассировка маршрута к ns.neotel.com.ua [87.236.224.1]
с максимальным числом прыжков 30:

  1   109 ms    99 ms    97 ms  r6-pochtovaya19.matrix.farlep.net [217.146.240.70]
  2   101 ms    96 ms    94 ms  r2-pochtovaya19-vlan8.matrix.farlep.net [217.146.240.17]
  3    97 ms    96 ms   103 ms  neotel.ix.odessa.ua [213.130.3.44]
  4   125 ms   105 ms    97 ms  ns.neotel.com.ua [87.236.224.1]

----------


## Desdechado

Почему вы только неотел трассируете?
Они скоро подумают,что это хакеры атаку планируют.

----------


## CHDS

> Почему вы только неотел трассируете?
> Они скоро подумают,что это хакеры атаку планируют.


 о! а это тема! заодно и проверим, насколько крепкие сервера.. дос-атака эффективна если скорость раз в 10 выше, чем скорость того, кого пингуют.. ВОТ И ПРОВЕРИМ ;-)

Люди, все вышесказанное - шутка... я не замышляю никаких действий, которые могут навредить тому или иному человеку или предприятию в целом.... не воспринимайте мои слова всерьез

----------


## grinch

> Люди, все вышесказанное - шутка... я не замышляю никаких действий, которые могут навредить тому или иному человеку или предприятию в целом.... не воспринимайте мои слова всерьез


 оставайся на месте за тобой уже выехали  :smileflag:

----------


## vlad11

> Почему вы только неотел трассируете?
> Они скоро подумают,что это хакеры атаку планируют.


 Пинг и трасерт не являются инструментами атаки, скорее инструментами диагностики.

----------


## llitank

кстати, когда стрим запустит полноценный сайт? Помнится месяц назад говорилось, что через две недели он будет работать.

результаты скромных математических расчётов не совпадают

----------


## VladMasters

А как они сделали карту покрытия на весь город?

----------


## boo

Прочти все предедущие страницы и я думаю ты поймешь.

----------


## 13|Ask

Доброго всем времени суток..
Отписываюсь здесь первый раз.
Очень заинтересовался такой шириной канала за такие деньги.
Но в отличии от некоторых цена не вводит меня в заблуждение потому что я провожу много времени играя на европейских игровых серверах...
где игры создают сами игроки... Причем чем шире канал тем всем лучше...
Так вот решил я поинтересоваться сколько там стоит такой интеренет(1 мб) .оказалось что в пределах от 10 до 15 евро. При этом там так же отсутсвуют пакеты ниже 512 к . Мажорными считаются пакеты 100 мб и 1 гб(я говорю о внешнем канале) Их цену я не узнавал но думаю что достаточно дорого.
З.Ы. Надеюсь что Поскот начнут подключать в ближайшие пол года X)

----------


## breaf

Ходил только что прогулятся, смотрел траншеи, Старопортофранковская основательно перерыта. Траншеи вдоль тратуаров не глубокие и пока пустые, а вот перекрестки не перекапывают, под ними кротом роют и пластиковые трубы пускают, возле моей общаги щас торчит "пучок" штук 10, диаметром 10-20см. Если это Стримовцы свои ВОЛС прокладывают, то судя по масштабам работ, Одессу ждут серьезные перемены

----------


## MUSIC_S

> Прочти все предедущие страницы и я думаю ты поймешь.


 Думаю надо сделать на форуме что-то на подобие форума ру-боарда... с шапкой в активных темах со всей инфой... (шутка)

----------


## grw

> Думаю надо сделать на форуме что-то на подобие форума ру-боарда... с шапкой в активных темах со всей инфой... (шутка)


 Если б это помогло избавить тему от повторяющихся вопросов то почему бы и нет?

----------


## zico1

> Впору уже создавать неофициальный FAQ. Но я не буду этого делать по трем важным причинам .


 Кто будет создавать этот неофициальный FAQ?

Это трудно найти что то из 114 Страниц.

----------


## ODESIT

> перегружая оборудование на АТС. Результат - стрим не работает!


 ну у нас тут нет атс, такшо перегружать он её нибудит )

----------


## RealN

ODESIT

а где написано, что они перегружали АТС  :smileflag: 
Там сказано про оборудование, там стоящее.

----------


## UreLj

> Ходил только что прогулятся, смотрел траншеи, Старопортофранковская основательно перерыта. Траншеи вдоль тратуаров не глубокие и пока пустые, а вот перекрестки не перекапывают, под ними кротом роют и пластиковые трубы пускают, возле моей общаги щас торчит "пучок" штук 10, диаметром 10-20см. Если это Стримовцы свои ВОЛС прокладывают, то судя по масштабам работ, Одессу ждут серьезные перемены


 хочу тебя огорчить никакие это не стримовцы, а электрики и ложат они электрический кабель, они даже ленту желтую в канаву ложат что акуратно электрический кабель

----------


## [bdv]

> хочу тебя огорчить никакие это не стримовцы, а электрики и ложат они электрический кабель, они даже ленту желтую в канаву ложат что акуратно электрический кабель


 А может просто такая http://sun.mds-club.od.ua/inet/2006-10-16%2014-29-09%20(2).jpg лента у них закончилась?  :smileflag:

----------


## vlad11

> А может просто такая http://sun.mds-club.od.ua/inet/2006-10-16%2014-29-09%20(2).jpg лента у них закончилась?


 Атраком выполняет для Укртелекома прокладку оптики.

----------


## Fireball

Не важно кто и что тянет, важно что шевелятся. Даже если просто электрики, то значит у кого-то снова появится свет!

----------


## [email protected]

Решил поделиться! Просто информация.
Работает у меня знакомый в тех. отделе. Сказал всё чесно (по крайней мере он о подвохе ничего не знает, хотя занимает там довольно высокую должность).
Кстати, спрашивал у него, но он не в курсе, может кто-то знает, пакет для суб. провайдеров будет у стрима?

----------


## [email protected]

(Точнее, он сказал что с техническо стороны это возможно, интересует юридическая сторона вопроса  :smileflag:  )

----------


## RealN

Юридически - нескоро.
их интересуют в первую очередь домашние абоненты и юр.лица(офисы и т.д.), а потом субровайдеры  :smileflag:  с юмором, но сам звонил спрашивал. Дают 1Мбит макс

----------


## [bdv]

> Атраком выполняет для Укртелекома прокладку оптики.


 Почему именно для Укртелекама? Заказывают прокладку не только они. именно в месте где сделана  фотография заказывал Комстар.

----------


## iFog

Вчитался тут вчера в договор.

В первом же абзаце, в определениях, исполнителя работ называют "Виконацець", а нас, значит, "Абонент". Далее по тексту на первом листе слово Абонент не встречается ни разу, вместо него используется слово "Заказчег".

Далее, на первом листе сказано, что Виконавець обязан по изменении тарифов на аренду линии и клиентского устройства сообщить за 10 дней, на второй странице этот срок уже 7 дней.

Один из пунктов, кажется в разделе форс-мажор у меня вообще пустой =) тоесть маркер-номер, типа "5.2" есть, а самого текста пункта нет...

это к теме, о невероятно точном договоре =)

----------


## fenikso

> ...
>  Далее по тексту на первом листе слово Абонент не встречается ни разу, вместо него используется слово "Заказчег".
> ...


 Что, правда? 8) Тогда у них ошибка - если писать, то уже "Зоказчег"! :-D

----------


## terra

> Не важно кто и что тянет, важно что шевелятся. Даже если просто электрики, то значит у кого-то снова появится свет!


 прежние электросети не выдерживают нагрузку (ведь столько высоток строят, где только электричество и никакого газа), поэтому и тянут дополнительно электролинии

----------


## sergey2007

Нет времени читать такое количество постов-хотел спросить, УЖЕ ЕСТЬ РЕАЛЬНО ПОДКЛЮЧЕННЫЕ АБОНЕНТЫ (не считая неких прохожих с одним сообщением "я подключился и все супер") ?

----------


## Toddy

2 sergey2007

а было-бы полезно перечитать все.. если каждый "некий прохожий" будет задавать подобные вопросы, спустя такое количество страниц обсуждения сабжа, топик увеличится в двое, трое и больше раз...

http://ircmaan.livejournal.com/63817.html - 1 из УЖЕ подключенных.

----------


## Smirk

Критика и отзывы "своего" не служат мне достоверной и точной информацией.

----------


## vlad11

> Почему именно для Укртелекама? Заказывают прокладку не только они. именно в месте где сделана  фотография заказывал Комстар.


 Атраком создавалась как карманная фирма одного из руководителей Укртелекома для выполнения подрядов Укртелекома.
Я вполне допускаю, что они могут заключать договора и с другими при отсутствии работ у основного заказчика.

----------


## iFog

Моему товарищу подключили СТРИМ, правда, он на работе и не видел его ещё =)

Говорит - пятый клиент, время с момента договора - 1 месяц.

----------


## wish

Я буду подключен  еще в этом году %) Кстати номер договора уже перевалил за тысячу...

----------


## fenikso

Знакомого сегодня подключили... пакет 512Кбит, говорит - скорость примерно 65Кбайт/секунду

----------


## iFog

*fenikso* А знакомый твой, не Город, случайно?  :smileflag:

----------


## fenikso

> *fenikso* А знакомый твой, не Город, случайно?


 100% он ;-) Что, Одесса опять большая деревня?

----------


## iFog

***

разговоры про снижение цен провайдеров вынесены в соответствующую тему

ещё раз напоминаю, что моды за офф-топ никто не отменял =)

----------


## pad

что-то толком так и нету тут никого, кого бы подключили...

надеюсь на этой неделе моего друга подключат я сам всё увижу, проверю, заценю и дам своё заключение по поводу данного провайдера..

----------


## iFog

Заключение можно будет дать не раньше, чем через год-два =)

К стати, над офисом на Глушко вывеску "Комстар" с характерным яйцом повесили - теперь не промахнёшься.

----------


## pad

яйцо это положительный признак...

осталось сайт ещё им сделать толковый.. тогда вообще все будут бояццо

----------


## Xenony

Надеюсь на этой неделе меня подключат как обещали..

----------


## Ull9

VDSL, а зачем?

Есть возможность подлкючить супер пупер скоростной VDSL - 25 мБит (сразз говорю, это Мюнхен). Но я вот думаю а нафик он мне? это какаято гонка, а к чему.  я вот смотрю у вас ажиотаж по поводу стрима, а там сколько 6 мБит, 16. Да какая разница. люди! сказать друг другу нечего, весь день смотрю я в экран. и чуствую себя идиотом. 
я вот лучше запишусь в школу рыбалки. 
Е

----------


## ODESIT

> VDSL, а зачем?
> 
> Есть возможность подлкючить супер пупер скоростной VDSL - 25 мБит (сразз говорю, это Мюнхен). Но я вот думаю а нафик он мне? это какаято гонка, а к чему.  я вот смотрю у вас ажиотаж по поводу стрима, а там сколько 6 мБит, 16. Да какая разница. люди! сказать друг другу нечего, весь день смотрю я в экран. и чуствую себя идиотом. 
> я вот лучше запишусь в школу рыбалки. 
> Е


 пральна,
и будешь старатся поймать рыбу как можно больше

----------


## Eronak

> VDSL, а зачем?
> 
> Есть возможность подлкючить супер пупер скоростной VDSL - 25 мБит (сразз говорю, это Мюнхен). Но я вот думаю а нафик он мне? это какаято гонка, а к чему.  я вот смотрю у вас ажиотаж по поводу стрима, а там сколько 6 мБит, 16. Да какая разница. люди! сказать друг другу нечего, весь день смотрю я в экран. и чуствую себя идиотом. 
> я вот лучше запишусь в школу рыбалки. 
> Е


 Это всё философия...а гонка за лучшим более скоростным и дешовым в данном случае!

----------


## Dreamerok

а вдруг это всётаки  *МММ*  the revenge

----------


## CHDS

> а вдруг это всётаки  *МММ*  the revenge


 Как говорится: "Не нравится - не ешь"....
У тебя никто не отнимает шанс дождаться пока вся Одесса будет говорить "О да! Стрим - это круто! Оно уже даже у меня есть" и вот только тогда ты поверишь, что это круто? ну так у тебя реальный шанс сидеть без стрима всю жизнь.
Кто не рискует  - тот не пьет шампанского!

----------


## optic

> Как говорится: "Не нравится - не ешь"....
> У тебя никто не отнимает шанс дождаться пока вся Одесса будет говорить "О да! Стрим - это круто! Оно уже даже у меня есть" и вот только тогда ты поверишь, что это круто? ну так у тебя реальный шанс сидеть без стрима всю жизнь.
> Кто не рискует  - тот не пьет шампанского!


 Вот это реклама...

----------


## [bdv]

> Вот это реклама...


 А причем тут реклама. Дело в том, что тот кто в первых рядах в любом случае выигрывает. Так как получают сервис еще до того как провайдер начнет портиться. Как я уже говорил, меня полностью удовлетворит если данный провайдер нормально проработает 2 года. А потом найду что то новое.

----------


## [bdv]

Так, только что позвонили, сказали через час придут включать

----------


## Engineer

Я так и не понял, именно в квартиру что заводят, оптику или медь?

----------


## iFog

Вот такие новости. Похоже, скоро "Стрим" объявится в Киеве.




> «Комстар– Объединенные ТелеСистемы" объявляет о приобретении дочерней компанией «Комстар-Украина» 100% уставного капитала операторов связи Киева компаний DG Tel и «Технологические системы». Общая сумма сделок составила $4,7 млн. DG Tel - альтернативный оператор интегрированных услуг связи для корпоративных клиентов, располагает собственной волоконно-оптической сетью в пределах Киева протяженностью 90 км. DG Tel специализируется на предоставлении услуг передачи данных по коммутируемым и выделенным линиям доступа в Интернет, аренды каналов, хостинга, имеет лицензию на услуги местной, международной и междугородной связи в 6 крупнейших городах Украины общей численностью населения более 8 млн. человек. Задействованная номерная емкость составляет не более 15% от общего объема номерного ресурса компании. 
> 
> Компания «Комстар-Украина» была создана в июне 2006 года в Одессе в сотрудничестве с украинским бизнес-партнером ООО «Неотел» в целях расширения присутствия «Комстар-ОТС» на рынке фиксированной связи Украины. Решение указанных задач планируется осуществить за счет строительств а собственной мультисервисной сети NGN ( MPLS ) и реализации программы точечных приобретений. С момента создания компания построила 54 км. волоконно-оптических коммуникаций в Одессе, ввела а эксплуатацию сеть общественных мультисервисных терминалов, смонтировала 240 портов доступа в Интернет и приобрела лицензию на трансляцию ТВ-программ.


 источник - mobile-review.com

----------


## RealN

5м волокна в хату. далее ковертер и медь

----------


## MrJile

*Шановні абоненти телекомунікаційної компанії ТОВ"Комстар-Україна"!*
Цим телекомунікаційна компанія ТОВ"Комстар-Україна" доводить до відома шановних абонентів та всіх зацікавленних осіб, що з 1 листопада 2006 року вводяться нові Граничні тарифи на загальнодоступні телекомунікаційні послуги відповідно до Рішення Нац. комісії з питань регулювання зв'язку України...
...
За додатковою інформацією звертайтесь, будь ласка, за телефонами:
729-42-40, 729-31-12 - начальник абонентського відділу Перекопська Тетяна;
729-51-39 - начальник відділу сервісного обслуговування Мараховська Ірина.

*Адміністрація ТОВ"Комстар-Україна"*
Одесский вестник - 24 октября 2006 года.


Вот такая статья попалась мне на глаза. Может кто слышал об этом более подробно?

----------


## igva

не по теме ...но  :smileflag: 

""Изменения в тарифных пакетах проекта [email protected] [01.11.06 10:16]
Приятные новости для пользователей нашего проекта домашних локальных сетей [email protected], а также для всех желающих подключиться к нему.
С 1 ноября 2006 г. вводятся в действие новые тарифные планы. Это пакеты с неограниченным трафиком на скорости до 512 Кбит/с и до 1024 Кбит/с. Переход существующих абонентов и подключение новых абонентов на указанные пакеты осуществляется только при наличии технической возможности.
Кроме того, скорость доступа к сети Интернет в остальных пакетах в дневное время увеличивается в 2 раза. То есть, например, тарифный план "Unlimited 64/32 Кбит/с" заменяется на "Unlimited 64 Кбит/с". Абонентская плата при этом остается без изменений. Исключение составляет пакет "Unlimited 256 Кбит/с", стоимость которого снижена более чем на 30%.
TeNeT – ваш путь в Интернет! ""

офф источник tenet.ua

----------


## [ r o n ]

igva, клёво, пусть еще выделенкам поднимут скорость  :smileflag:

----------


## Ull9

Я аж протрезвел



> не по теме ...но 
> ... с неограниченным трафиком на скорости до 512 Мбит/с и до 1024 Мбит/с. 
> офф источник tenet.ua


 Скока скока? Свистят... такая скорость только на уровне BackBone. 
Туфта.
Гигабитный интернет... Ха,  НЕ ВЕРЮ

----------


## [ r o n ]

Ull9, мегабитный

----------


## [bdv]

> Ull9, мегабитный


 то что написано выше это пол ГИГАбита и ГИГАбит. Так что кто то опечатался

----------


## [ r o n ]

О пофиксили  :smileflag:

----------


## screjet

Интересно, по договору они могут вносить изменения в договор? Есть мнение, что в один прекрасный момент, ограничат трафик.. Кажись в москве был такой ход конем.

----------


## iFog

не думаю, что станут.

----------


## screjet

Почему нет? Экономически - это очень целесообразный ход. Куда легче/быстрее ограничить абонентов, чем увеличивать производительные мощности, тем более, остаюсь при мнении, что основной их профиль, что и в москве - цифровое ТВ, VoD - совершенно новый спектор услуг в Одессе.

----------


## dedmazai

> *Шановні абоненти телекомунікаційної компанії ТОВ"Комстар-Україна"!*
> Цим телекомунікаційна компанія ТОВ"Комстар-Україна" доводить до відома шановних абонентів та всіх зацікавленних осіб, що з 1 листопада 2006 року ...


 Это касается телефонных переговоров (это по всей Украине). Комстар занимается и этим.

----------


## Galleon

Блин, люди, вы меня убиваете, метр за 40 баксов это стандарт по всему миру, в Киеве такие пакеты больше года действуют, а вот одесские провы просто зажралися, им подходили такие тарифы, но вот пришел стрим и все резко начали шевлиться, так как стрим выгоднее, стабильнее, быстрее, дешевле.

----------


## RealN

> Блин, люди, вы меня убиваете, метр за 40 баксов это стандарт по всему миру, в Киеве такие пакеты больше года действуют, а вот одесские провы просто зажралися, им подходили такие тарифы, но вот пришел стрим и все резко начали шевлиться, так как стрим выгоднее, стабильнее, быстрее, дешевле.


 Откуда такая информация по поводу стабильней и быстрее?

----------


## mobix

> Интересно, по договору они могут вносить изменения в договор? Есть мнение, что в один прекрасный момент, ограничат трафик.. Кажись в москве был такой ход конем.


 Все ограничения кстати сняты недавно были.
И говорят даже когда ограничения были, никто не пострадал от этого.

Ну и если ограничат, всегда можно будет уйти к другому прову, скоро помоему цены у всех будут, как в стриме  :smileflag:

----------


## keefeere

*mobix*, а они итак подтягиваются уже. вот тенет седня почесался.
И нах мне теперь стрим. Тож думал подключаться - но теперь меня тарифы удовлетворяют - остаюсь. мож 256 возьму 
Кстати и Евроком почесался 
http://www.eurocom.od.ua/index.php?mode=main&page=service&subpage=service_line
64 уже 100 стоит!
Так что будь стрим фэйком - провы бы так не чесались!

----------


## [bdv]

что то их все нет и нет. Точнее в 10 утра пришли те кто саму оптику затягивают. Затянули, сварили, все подготовили. Сказали что в течении часа-двух придут ребята с медиаконвертором и подключат уже до конца...... но что то никого нет

----------


## mobix

терпи, все будет  :smileflag:

----------


## iFog

Интересно, сколько абонентов они в день подключают, одного?





> J.Fog (14:37:49 1/11/2006)
> как Стрим?
> 
> <Абонент стрим> (14:38:09 1/11/2006)
> быстрый, сцуко 
> уже не знаю, что и качать

----------


## fenikso

> Интересно, сколько абонентов они в день подключают, одного?


 Ну срок уже 3 месяца, абонентов за тысячу. Значит человек 5-6 в день  :smileflag:

----------


## iFog

Ну, так считать... это "квадратные лошади в вакууме" =)

----------


## wish

Тысяча абонентов это только на бумаге. Их сроки подключения через 2-4месяца. Думаю, пока подключили несколько десятков человек, не больше, ибо отзывов пока не густо.

----------


## screjet

1000 / 2 мес ~= 16-17 чел/день
1000 / 3 мес ~= 10-11 чел/день
1000 / 4 мес ~= 7-8 чел/день
без выходных.
Это скока волокна нужно и рабочих..
Проект действительно грандиозный.

----------


## ЗЛОЙ_КОТ

*Unlimited 512 Кбит/с3,4 (NEW!) 149.85*
ну когдаже моя Матрица начнёт шевелится???

----------


## MUSIC_S

> Все ограничения кстати сняты недавно были.
> И говорят даже когда ограничения были, никто не пострадал от этого.
> 
> Ну и если ограничат, всегда можно будет уйти к другому прову, скоро помоему цены у всех будут, как в стриме


 достаточно прочесть отзывы московских пользователей как становиться ясно, что ограничений как таковых и не было, и наврядле стоит ждать и в нашем случае 

http://torrents.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?t=76489

----------


## [bdv]

> терпи, все будет


 
Дотерпелся........
Медиаконверторы закончились  :smileflag: 
Извинились, сказали что партия конверторов будет в пятницу и в пятницу и подключат. Так что сижу , смотрю на эту оптику и думаю, во что бы ее воткнуть

----------


## anray

Ради прикола узнал техвозможность подключения Стрима у себя, на Молдаванке в районе стадиона Локомотив - отказали, хотя сказали что скорее всего появится техвозможность после Нового Года  
Пошел наконец подписался на ADSL с фарлепом - не буду больше так с провов прикалываться.

----------


## t0ly[des]

позовёте когда этот сериал растянится на 800-т страниц, что бы я таки узнал кто чей брат и вернулась ли память к сиси кэпфолу после комы  :smileflag:

----------


## llitank

сервер стрима лёг, или ставят что-то новое?



Internal Server Error
The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to complete your request.
Please contact the server administrator, [email protected] and inform them of the time the error occurred, and anything you might have done that may have caused the error.

More information about this error may be available in the server error log.

----------


## montag vols

требуется немного терпения и всё у вас будет хорошо:

----------


## conquer

> требуется немного терпения и всё у вас будет хорошо:


 Немного это сколько?

----------


## taras

> Немного это сколько?


 
максимум 4 месяца

----------


## Dons

Я не читал все посты, но хочу задать вопрос, если есть уже пользователи стрима, киньте сюда пинги по миру на москву к примеру германию )

----------


## Setup

> Я не читал все посты, но хочу задать вопрос, если есть уже пользователи стрима, киньте сюда пинги по миру на москву к примеру германию )


  а ты был тут (http://www.tenet.ua/domanet/tarif)

----------


## iFog

> Дотерпелся........
> Медиаконверторы закончились 
> Извинились, сказали что партия конверторов будет в пятницу и в пятницу и подключат. Так что сижу , смотрю на эту оптику и думаю, во что бы ее воткнуть


 Слушай, уточни у них, сколько они уже подключили, сколько в сутки подключают, сколько бригад по подключению работает?

----------


## MrJile

> Дотерпелся........
> Медиаконверторы закончились 
> Извинились, сказали что партия конверторов будет в пятницу и в пятницу и подключат. Так что сижу , смотрю на эту оптику и думаю, во что бы ее воткнуть


 До какого числа они должны подключить? (Какая дата в контракте?)
Да, если не сложно, спроси о телевидении, когда начнут транслировать?

----------


## screjet

ТВ транслить будут шифрованным. Для просмотра нужен STB с CAM.

----------


## MrJile

> ТВ транслить будут шифрованным. Для просмотра нужен STB с CAM.


 Интересует прежде всего конечная стоимость и сетка вещания.

----------


## screjet

http://stream.ru/tariffs/

----------


## eleYos

> http://stream.ru/tariffs/


 ну и при чем тут русский стрим к одесскому?

----------


## screjet

Оборудование - стримовское,
цены - стримовские
каналы - добавят украинских, русские национальные - уберут, примерно то же самое будет.
единственное отличие, то что инет тянут не из москвы, а покупают у украинских провайдеров.
Если к вам заведена оптика, то до поключения ТВ - фигня. Достаточно убедить клиента в такой необходимости.

----------


## screjet

Так что остаюсь при мнении, что инет - это так, в нагрузку. Основной профиль - ТВ, но Одесситов убедить отдать 500грн на подключение к кабельному ТВ - нереально, отсюда и подход с инетом.

----------


## Vergos

> Так что остаюсь при мнении, что инет - это так, в нагрузку. Основной профиль - ТВ, но Одесситов убедить отдать 500грн на подключение к кабельному ТВ - нереально, отсюда и подход с инетом.


 Добрался Стрим и до меня - Частный сектор (Фог внимание!!!) Черемушки около Малины. Так вот большая проблема может возникнуть если не дадут им пройти по каналам телефоных шахт, а не канализаций - они здорово посмеялись!! 
Фог тебе когда будут проводить, будь готов к конфликтам со стороны соседей - они сцуки не хотят чтобы даже люки трогали, а не то чтобы их открывали. Завтра будут работать отпишусь.
Маленькая подробность чтобы с Малиновского до меня добраться им надо потратить (со слов подрядчика) 1800 метров оптики. Цена ее - 1,5 долл/м. Выводы делайте сами. Я в шоке...

----------


## MrJile

> Маленькая подробность чтобы с Малиновского до меня добраться им надо потратить (со слов подрядчика) 1800 метров оптики. Цена ее - 1,5 долл/м. Выводы делайте сами. Я в шоке...


 А нах.. в таком случае они тех. возможность проверяли? Еще будет очень интересно узнать, как они из телеф. шахт доберутся до дома?
У меня, например, телефон выходит к щитку, а от него уже метров 100 воздушки брошено по улице (4 двора). Вот меня и интересует, как с оптикой будет.

----------


## MrJile

> http://stream.ru/tariffs/


 Не актуально! Очень много зависит от сетки вещания. К примеру, меня очень интересует, будут ли в сетке каналы Спорт1+2. Т.е. стандартные бесплатные спутниковые каналы - это понятно, а вот нестандартные?

----------


## iFog

Vergos, спасибо за инфу! Надеюсь, с соседями договрюсь насчёт люков...

1800 метров, это, конечно, круто...

----------


## Stasiko

Вот зараза, почти на углу Малиновского живу, а срок 9 января ; ), хотя вдруг быстрее будет... В общем-то всё оптимистично выглядит.

----------


## Vergos

> Вот зараза, почти на углу Малиновского живу, а срок 9 января ; ), хотя вдруг быстрее будет... В общем-то всё оптимистично выглядит.


 По их словамна Малиновского 55 у них УЖЕ стоит муфта, от которой они тянут дальше по кускам кабель. Срок у меня в конце января, делай выводы сам. Если они до меня добрались ужо, а у меня больше труда по протяжке кабеля, то у тебя скоро в дом постучаться мабуть  :smileflag:  
Очень приятный и веселый парень проводит, зовут Ваня, весьма упитанных размеров. Долго, долго сегодня с ними разговоривал, обсуждали всевозможные темы - от цены за кабель кот. произв. наш кабельный завод, до конкуренции на рынке провайдеров... Приятные ребята. Сами люки откупоривали, сами лопатами махали, даже мусор обратно на люки ложили. Вообщем если у меня все пройдет гладко где то до конца месяца буду рад объявить о начале использования сети.
Кстати, ФОГ - у меня ситуация что люк от ворот метров 15, а дальше дворик еще 15 метров, так РОма - главный парнишка кто отвечает за тех обслуживание, приказал чтобы они землянные работы тоже в дворе моем провели - НОНСЕНС!!!

----------


## iFog

Спокойно, сейчас ты проснёшься =)

А вообще, конечно, это хорошие новости.

----------


## cTcangel

блин, до чего мечты о Стриме доводят - люди уже лунатиками становятся, во сне врубают комп, и отписываются на форуме...

----------


## [bdv]

> Слушай, уточни у них, сколько они уже подключили, сколько в сутки подключают, сколько бригад по подключению работает?


 Придут уточню.
Скажем так, подключение происходит в два этапа. Сначала одно "ведомство" обеспечивает транспорт, т.е. протягивание оптики, когда они заканчивают они сообщают другому "ведомству", которое уже приходит с медиаконвертором и подключают это все к компьютеру.
ЗАвтра, я надеюсь вторая бригада придет ко мне.

----------


## [bdv]

> До какого числа они должны подключить? (Какая дата в контракте?)
> Да, если не сложно, спроси о телевидении, когда начнут транслировать?


 
Подписал договор в первых числах октября. Крайняя дата 4 декабря.

Спрошу

----------


## [bdv]

Смотрю я значит на оптику что у меня лежит + краем глаза посматриваю на кошку. Вот и думаю, надо будет у них уточнить, сколько будет стоить в случае чего ремонт оптики внутри квартиры. И вообще, все про тех. потдержку. А то я вот сейчас подумал, что если что, я кроме телефона девушки, что заявки принимает ничего и не знаю.

----------


## Vergos

> Смотрю я значит на оптику что у меня лежит + краем глаза посматриваю на кошку. Вот и думаю, надо будет у них уточнить, сколько будет стоить в случае чего ремонт оптики внутри квартиры. И вообще, все про тех. потдержку. А то я вот сейчас подумал, что если что, я кроме телефона девушки, что заявки принимает ничего и не знаю.


 где то в договоре я видел тел. тех. поддержки, надо глянуть...

----------


## taras

> блин, до чего мечты о Стриме доводят - люди уже лунатиками становятся, во сне врубают комп, и отписываются на форуме...


 
значит люди поверили в серьезность СТРИМа

----------


## SWARM

Чем больше возлагаемые надежды - том больше последующее разочарование

----------


## [bdv]

> Чем больше возлагаемые надежды - том больше последующее разочарование


 
Я думаю, что люди которые в той же ситуации что и Fog врядли разочаруются. Назови мне хоть одного оператора который проведет в частный сектор и не залупит при этом огромную сумму.

А я, к примеру, разочарусь только в том случае, если данный опрератор испортится быстрее чем 2 года.

----------


## iFog

> а тебя это волнует ??? ты хочеш об этом поговорить ??


 *[M]* -
переход на личности
издевательство над русским языком
оффтопик
Нежелание читать тему

- ещё одно нарушение и будет сразу первый бан.


*[M]* - *boo*
переход на личности, 
самовольное модерирование

----------


## CHDS

> Я думаю, что люди которые в той же ситуации что и Fog врядли разочаруются. Назови мне хоть одного оператора который проведет в частный сектор и не залупит при этом огромную сумму.
> 
> А я, к примеру, разочарусь только в том случае, если данный опрератор испортится быстрее чем 2 года.


 Не, он вряд ли испортится.... договор, насколько я знаю, можно расторгнуть в любой момент..... единственное, что с ним может случа\ится - они реально могут поднять тарифы... хотя и это маловероятно... уже вон даже тенет "подтянулся" (512К за 150грн - правда придется раскашелится еще на 27 грн за реальный айпи, но зато за еще 27грн получаем полноскоростной доступ по Одессе).... но дело даже не в тенете.... как уже справедливо было замечено, СТРИМ - это очень хороший вариант для частного сектора (ну для некоторого частного сектора - вон, на молдованку не ведут, а там тоже частные домики есть ;-)) - мне вот по моему месту жительства можно провести ЦСС ЕВРОКОМ а тарифы там реально заоблачные.....

Омрачает мое желание пойти в СТРИМ только то, что мне пообещали поставить его за 4 месяца.... ну еще немного поднакоплю и пойду подписывать договор ;-)

----------


## [email protected]

Уважаемые! Кого подрубили, скажите пожалуйста, сколько волокон в квартиру заводят?

----------


## [bdv]

> Уважаемые! Кого подрубили, скажите пожалуйста, сколько волокон в квартиру заводят?


 
Ну на сколько я вижу - одно.

А зачем тебе больше?

----------


## fenikso

> Не, он вряд ли испортится.... договор, насколько я знаю, можно расторгнуть в любой момент..... единственное, что с ним может случа\ится - они реально могут поднять тарифы... хотя и это маловероятно...


 Есть ещё один вариант - они просто могут их не опускать. Т.е. пример: ТеНеТ через полгода роняет цены ещё вдвое, а Стрим ещё полгода держит на том же уровне.

----------


## [bdv]

> Есть ещё один вариант - они просто могут их не опускать. Т.е. пример: ТеНеТ через полгода роняет цены ещё вдвое, а Стрим ещё полгода держит на том же уровне.


 Ты в это веришь? :smileflag:  

У нас опускать цены умеет только кто то новый. Пример:
Матрица, Стрим.

----------


## boo

Договор ведь на год составляется, и за этот год изменить при подписанном договоре цену они немогут. А вот отсидите год - там посмотрим.

----------


## magic goody

> Ты в это веришь? 
> 
> У нас опускать цены умеет только кто то новый. Пример:
> Матрица, Стрим.


 Вы ещё забыли самую первую ласточку...  интернет телефон от фарлепа в 2002м

----------


## MrJile

> СТРИМ - это очень хороший вариант для частного сектора (ну для некоторого частного сектора - вон, на молдованку не ведут, а там тоже частные домики есть ;-))


 Молдаванка, частный сектор - срок подключения 3 месяца (уже полтора )
А кроме Стрима мне никто не захотел тянуть, даже Реноме. Так что я врятли разочаруюсь. :smileflag:

----------


## sergey2007

Относительно реальной цены интернета-
Мой друг живет в Швеции в  каком-то городке (типа 20 тыс жителей). Во всех квартирах, которые продаются или здаются есть интернет- это нормально,  как свет или телефон. По скорости предлагается 2 пакета- минимальный 2 Мбита примерно за 30$ (котируется среди местных жителей примерно как у нас диалап) и 100 Мбит примерно 50$. А еще там даже в лесу заброшенном 3G.  Но и минусов очень много - водка очень дорогая, штрафы за нарушениее ПДД немерянные - но это уже другая тема...

----------


## [email protected]

> Ну на сколько я вижу - одно.
> 
> А зачем тебе больше?


 Ну например если надо еще один комп подрубить чтобы там была такая-же гарантированная скорость.... А цифровое телевидение и телефония как же?!
Ну спасибо за инфу.

----------


## iFog

> Ну например если надо еще один комп подрубить чтобы там была такая-же гарантированная скорость.... А цифровое телевидение и телефония как же?!
> Ну спасибо за инфу.


 Одного кабеля хватит (к стати, наверно, корректнее было бы спрашивать о количестве волокон).

Всё подключается к медиаконвертору...

----------


## anray

> Молдаванка, частный сектор - срок подключения 3 месяца (уже полтора )
> А кроме Стрима мне никто не захотел тянуть, даже Реноме. Так что я врятли разочаруюсь.


 А где именно? У меня, напротив стадиона Локомотив тянуть пока не захотели.

----------


## screjet

Да, в частном секторе, сложных участках Стрим - отличный вариант.

----------


## Vergos

Значится примерно так.... до улицы Малиновского тянули 48 жильный кабель, после нее муфта в кот. включают 12 жильные 4 провода. Вообщем до меня как он объяснил идет 12 жил!! Ты говорит, со всеми своими делами занимешь одну, интернет вроде как. Остальное... цифра... там мож быть шо угодно.

----------


## Vergos

а если еще точнее мне себя поправить, то как бы магистральный канал - 48 жил, а до юзера непосредственно идет 12.

----------


## MrJile

> а если еще точнее мне себя поправить, то как бы магистральный канал - 48 жил, а до юзера непосредственно идет 12.


 Это что ж получается, магистральный канал для 4х юзеров?

----------


## zico1

Какие медиаконверторы(фирма и серия) они используют?

----------


## Vergos

> Это что ж получается, магистральный канал для 4х юзеров?


 они там все просчитали... точно тех. подробности осветить не могу, ибо несведущ я , то за что купил за то и продаю...
Я спросил ко мне идут 12 жил?
- да, это сегодня они у тебя все 12 а завтра проснулся и захотел твой сосед, я то занимаю 1, да и то как выразился от силы на четверть нагрузка, ва то и меньше...
Не забывайте это частный сектор... здесь свои заморочки.

----------


## Vergos

надо будет спросить емкость 12 жильного кабеля... Сколько народу на него можно посадить, хотя бы теоретически... Но для частного сектора, это даже больше чем нужно...
Подтвердили сегодня что будут проводить НЕОБХОДИМЫЕ землянные работы...во как!

----------


## Jhaman

> Но и минусов очень много - водка очень дорогая, штрафы за нарушениее ПДД немерянные - но это уже другая тема...


 Это разве минусы?

----------


## Shimoza

Сегодня наш офис подключили на 512.
Ждали этого момента полтора месяца. Так что вроде как справились на 2 недели раньше, чем обещали  :smileflag: 

Теперь рабочий день можно считать потеряным... :smileflag:

----------


## pad

Шимоза...

какое оборудование стоит у тебя на територии... Фирма-модель...
через что завели в офис? окно? дверь? шахта?

----------


## Shimoza

> Шимоза...
> 
> какое оборудование стоит у тебя на територии... Фирма-модель...
> через что завели в офис? окно? дверь? шахта?


 Дырка через стену, дальше под кнауф и выташили в ящике нашем с хабом. Кнауф попачкали немного, но это лучше чем провод по стене  :smileflag: 
Махонькая коробочка без всяких кнопок - 1 вход, 1 выход
Написано DEVIZER 3302.

----------


## [bdv]

Все, полностью подключили. Скорость проверил, все ок. Впечатления и т.д. расскажу позже, так как я уже снял сетевую и переставил на FreeBSD. Вот теперь надо помучаться что бы все это запустить там.

----------


## [bdv]

Оказалось это даже легче чем я на матрицу VPN настраивал. Все сейчас еще настрою роутинг и начну получать удовольствие  :smileflag:

----------


## iFog

Чувак, поздравляю =)

Проверьте скорость между абонентами стрима, пожалуйста.

[bdv] могу тебя свести ещё с одним товарищем для проверки =)

----------


## Vergos

Вот и стали появляться как грибы после дождя, абоненты СТРИМА!!!!!!
Тем смым давая скептикам повод нервно прикусить губу...  :smileflag: ))
Теперь сие явление будет лавинообразно!!!
Поздравляю Вас товрисчи!!! Наступает новая эра интернет!! 
Боже неужели это с нами происходит в натуре...  :smileflag: ) Есть все таки Бог на свете!!!  :smileflag: ))

----------


## cTcangel

> Относительно реальной цены интернета-
> Мой друг живет в Швеции в каком-то городке (типа 20 тыс жителей). Во всех квартирах, которые продаются или здаются есть интернет- это нормально, как свет или телефон. По скорости предлагается 2 пакета- минимальный 2 Мбита примерно за 30$ (котируется среди местных жителей примерно как у нас диалап) и 100 Мбит примерно 50$. А еще там даже в лесу заброшенном 3G. Но и минусов очень много - водка очень дорогая, штрафы за нарушениее ПДД немерянные - но это уже другая тема...


 та бог с ней, с той водкой и автомобилем_с_нарушением_ПДД!!!
С таким то интернетом, только в туалет успевай сходить!

----------


## SWARM

> Вот и стали появляться как грибы после дождя, абоненты СТРИМА!!!!!!
> Тем смым давая скептикам повод нервно прикусить губу... ))
> Теперь сие явление будет лавинообразно!!!
> Поздравляю Вас товрисчи!!! Наступает новая эра интернет!! 
> Боже неужели это с нами происходит в натуре... ) Есть все таки Бог на свете!!! ))


 Хотелось бы услышать это через год, когда закончится финансирование и гдето порвут оптику, как быстро ее восстановят )))

----------


## iFog

> Хотелось бы услышать это через год, когда закончится финансирование и гдето порвут оптику, как быстро ее восстановят )))


 Угу, и за сколько денег (за пределами твоей територии вроде бесплатно, но если по твоей вине - придётся заплатить  :smileflag:

----------


## [bdv]

> Хотелось бы услышать это через год, когда закончится финансирование и гдето порвут оптику, как быстро ее восстановят )))


 И? Неужели для востановления оптики нужно большое финансирование?
Глупости.
Финансирование закончится в одном из двух случаях либо данный проект стал совсем не рентабельный либо уже произошел захват территории и начинается заработок денег

----------


## CHDS

Хм.. тут где-то прозвучало 1.5$ за метр.... разве дорого?
А по поводу через два года.... думаю, хуже оно не станет.... конкуренцию еще никто не отменял, а с нашим кол-вом провов думаю она продержится еще долго...

----------


## sergey2007

> Шимоза...
> 
> какое оборудование стоит у тебя на територии... Фирма-модель...
> через что завели в офис? окно? дверь? шахта?


 А кто-то может хотя-бы в общих чертах описать общую топологию сети Стрима. Куда сходятся оптика от абонентов, должны же быть какие-то узлы, магистральные линии между районами и т.д.  - и как это все можно было сделать с нуля во всех районах города за 2 месяца. Непонятно.

----------


## pad

думаю топологию никто не скажет...

но хотелось бы знать топологию подключение абонентов к одному волокну заведенному в дом....

свич? или у каждого своё волокно? (не жырно?)


безусловно такие вопросы, далеко не всех интересуют...но мне бы хотелось знать..

----------


## [bdv]

> думаю топологию никто не скажет...
> 
> но хотелось бы знать топологию подключение абонентов к одному волокну заведенному в дом....
> 
> свич? или у каждого своё волокно? (не жырно?)
> 
> 
> безусловно такие вопросы, далеко не всех интересуют...но мне бы хотелось знать..


 Ко мне в квартиру завели одно волокно, и все, никого к нему уже не подклдючат кроме меня. в сам подъезд завели 12 волокон.

С нуля узлы никто не делал. Оптику тянут по тем же телефонным каналам, что и Укртелеком, Фарлеп. И сходятся они все (оптика различных операторов и т.д.) в одних и тех же местах

----------


## Majaxed

Вот в чем вопрос... На счет конкуренции, не согласен. стрим выдает на сколько я понял минимально 512 кбит\с. обычному человеку 108 грн не хочется платить, т.е. не обычному, а обычному) Поэтому вполне рентабильными будут пакеты 64 кбит\с по 50 грн

----------


## cTcangel

> Вот в чем вопрос... На счет конкуренции, не согласен. стрим выдает на сколько я понял минимально 512 кбит\с. обычному человеку 108 грн не хочется платить, т.е. не обычному, а обычному) Поэтому вполне рентабильными будут пакеты 64 кбит\с по 50 грн


 не 108 а 135

----------


## Majaxed

Не важно) Главное что это доволдьно большая сумма для Людей.... согласись... А на сколько я понял меньшую скорость им не выгодно продавать....

----------


## [bdv]

> Не важно) Главное что это доволдьно большая сумма для Людей.... согласись... А на сколько я понял меньшую скорость им не выгодно продавать....


 Это большая сумма для  "студентов" и "пенсионеров". От которых проблем намного больше чем заработка.

----------


## taras

> Не важно) Главное что это доволдьно большая сумма для Людей.... согласись... А на сколько я понял меньшую скорость им не выгодно продавать....


 
135 гривен, самая реальная подъемная сумма за 512, ее по силам платить 80% инетчикам...

----------


## Majaxed

Не могласен... Основным контингентом являются студенты и школьники ну а также взрослые люди... Но студентов и школьников тоже не мало, даже хотя бы тех кто любит играть в онлайн игры...

----------


## Majaxed

Я сам провайдер и знаю весь контингент...))) Про пенсионеров ты прав)

----------


## Majaxed

80 % людей кому нужно 512 и он хочет платить 135 грн. а в основном спрос на 64 кбит\с

----------


## [bdv]

> Не могласен... Основным контингентом являются студенты и школьники ну а также взрослые люди... Но студентов и школьников тоже не мало, даже хотя бы тех кто любит играть в онлайн игры...


 
Знаешь, когда то ДАВНЫМ давно, я был провайдером (сеткой). Я предпочитал иметь 10 нормальных клиентов чем 100 студентов

----------


## Majaxed

Студенты сейчас умные, старики нет и всякие лоси тоже не шарят, а в основном молодежь шарящая от 14 до 28.

----------


## KopH

> Это большая сумма для "студентов" и "пенсионеров". От которых проблем намного больше чем заработка.


 Проблемы от етого контингента начитаюца только тогда, когда начинаются проблемы у них. Ведь тежело объяснить пожелым людям что в сети без антивируса допустим сидеть нерекомендуется, а еще если их комп заражает все вокруг и попробуй обьясни им ето. Нужно провайдерам при подключении такого контингента принудительно ставить все защитные програмы вплоть до ручного их обновления пусть даже удаленно без их ведома. Тогда и мароки в 100 раз меньше станет

----------


## Majaxed

В принципе ты прав... лучше всего им объяснять что и как тогда и уважение к твоей фирме будет))) Типа вот мол разъяснительную работу ведут МОЛОДЦЫ)))

----------


## StarKot

> Вот в чем вопрос... На счет конкуренции, не согласен. стрим выдает на сколько я понял минимально 512 кбит\с. обычному человеку 108 грн не хочется платить, т.е. не обычному, а обычному) Поэтому вполне рентабильными будут пакеты 64 кбит\с по 50 грн


 Возможно у них сейчас отсутствуют пакеты ниже 135 грн. только потому, что в противном случае они не смогли бы подключить всех желающих. Просто не справились бы с объёмом работ. Если так, то пакеты подешевле появятся попозже, когда всё устаканится.

----------


## StarKot

Вопрос к подключившимся - vpn или как?

----------


## grw

> Нужно провайдерам при подключении такого контингента принудительно ставить все защитные програмы вплоть до ручного их обновления пусть даже удаленно без их ведома. Тогда и мароки в 100 раз меньше станет


 ага и сканер удалённо запускать и попу удалённо вытерать... 



> Типа вот мол разъяснительную работу ведут МОЛОДЦЫ)))


 для такого нужны спец.люди со стальными нервами...

----------


## KopH

> для такого нужны спец.люди со стальными нервами...


 нет, для етого нада распечатать памятку с описанием необхомимого ПО и сылками на него прямо на ФТП повайдера и вручать подключившимся.

----------


## Vergos

я конечно понимаю... проблемы с неграмотными юзверями... памятки.. и т.п. явления... - это есть почти ужо у каждого прова, кот. затрахало всем и все подряд объяснять... Блин... люди как только стало ужо реальностью а не вымыслом (сомнения у многих кстати было буквально вчера) и ту же... -  когда порвут оптику, когда они обосруться с тех поддержкой, когда вообще армагедон наступит... - да будут проблемы, вы ведь это знаете, жизнь не бывает без проблем!!! Обязательно!!! И если чело которое вложило денюжку в развитие (на меня убогого который платит 135 гр. в мес, они положили 2700 баксов на кабель!!!!!) уже вот 10 лямов баксов - что есть официальная инфа. ТО!!! сие чело обеспокоится ремонтом, ибо не каждый день оптика рвется. ОНО работает на перспектиму - ОДИН раз вложил а дальше вынимай деньги... и поверь по городу не везде после проведения есть обрывы, хотя они обязательно будут потом. В месяц он посчитал не только ТО что греет его карман, НО И ТО что уйдет из этого кармана. Прийдя сюда из Росии он много думал.... как мне известно от людей что с ними работают.

----------


## [bdv]

> Вопрос к подключившимся - vpn или как?


 
PPPoE  :smileflag:

----------


## taras

> Не могласен... Основным контингентом являются студенты и школьники ну а также взрослые люди... Но студентов и школьников тоже не мало, даже хотя бы тех кто любит играть в онлайн игры...


 человек не имеющий 135 гривен, это нестабильный клиент, у него не всегда и 50 гривен будет на инет или при снижении конкурентом за такойже пакет до 45 гривен он уйдет к нему. СТРИМ делает ставку на стабильных клиентов (и не жалеет денег на магистрали) и на качественные услуги (не только инет).

----------


## andriyBog

> 80 % людей кому нужно 512 и он хочет платить 135 грн. а в основном спрос на 64 кбит\с


 Да спрос такой потому что люди не почуствовали вкус скорости и незнают что это такое 
Скоро 1 мбит будет низкой скоростью, будете вспоминать как мечтали

----------


## Shalby

Bdv, поделись впечатлениями, у тя кстати какой пакет 512 кбит\с или 1 мбит\с ??

----------


## andriyBog

> Вот здесь цыферка выползла 1 пользователь - 2700$
> 
> Финансирование может закончится в любую минуту )
> И зароботка на стриме (при таких ценах) в ближайшие 10 лет не предвидется.


 Они магистральный кабель кинули, пока он один на нём
дальше других подключат что здесь не понятного

----------


## taras

А никто не знает где их тех.отдел находится?

----------


## [bdv]

> Комстар владеет ЮМС, у которого уже есть магистрали как по стране так и на европу. Так что "инет" в Одессе уже есть, нагружаются уже готовые каналы, что повыщает их окупаемость 
> 
> В "большой массе" никогда средняя загрузка не превысит какой то части от 100%, нет столько чтобы все время качать, кроме "маньяков" никто все время качать не будет, надо еше и посмотреть выкачанное. По своему опыту на анлиме, все время качается в первую неделю, потом периодически пару недель, потом получаешь удовольствие


 Во во, вот у меня уже вторые сутки стрим, 1 мегабит, а я от силы пока только метров 50 скачал и то для теста. 
Впечатления рассказать не могу еще так как и не попользовался, завал по работе, по дому и т.д. Может хоть завтра сяду, переведу на стрим роутинг и после этого будут впечатления

----------


## montag vols

а когда КОМСТАР включил тебе 1мегабит

----------


## iFog

Так, народ!

Давайте тему с принадлежностью компаний друг другу и возраста SWARM закроем, не об этом топик.

предупредительный выстрел в воздух - *[M]*

----------


## Гад

А что тут сомневаться, большая часть одесских провайдеров не стала бы просто так настолько цены снижать  :smileflag:  значит эти цены для Одессы вполне реальны.

SWARM, конечно через полгода-год в разделе Интернет :: технические вопросы, вместе с кол-вом абонентов начнут появляться темы типа "Стрим vs абоненты", "Стрим - худший провайдер Одессы" и т.д., - не было у нас прова, который бы через это не прошёл  :smileflag: ) это как "лучший антивирус" - такого нет - вариантов много, а подвести может любой.

----------


## GoshaD

Позвонил сегодня и девушка с немного заспанным голосом довольно доходчиво и приятно объяснила мои перспективы расстаться с 540 грн  через 2 месяца! 
А я и не в обиде . :smileflag: 
Могут правильно работать то и пусть спят на работе !!! Шутка!
Думаю что положительных эмоций будет как раз на эту сумму  бо НОРМА меня уже просто разочаровывает!?

----------


## iFog

Флуд удалён. Держите себя в руках =)

----------


## ss20

> Позвонил сегодня и девушка с немного заспанным голосом довольно доходчиво и приятно объяснила мои перспективы расстаться с 540 грн  через 2 месяца! 
> А я и не в обиде .
> Могут правильно работать то и пусть спят на работе !!! Шутка!
> Думаю что положительных эмоций будет как раз на эту сумму  бо НОРМА меня уже просто разочаровывает!?


 Звонил сегодня мой друг на фирму... поселок Котовского (Высоцкого) - будет подключаться через 2-5 месяцев.
Контракт заключается а год... ну и пр. инфа которая была озвучена вышел. По поводу сайта - сказали смотрите пока "Одесский форум", думаю что админу должны сделать серьезную скидку или вообще бесплатно подключить инет... :smileflag:

----------


## Vergos

Люди у кого мегабит! Рассказывайте как ощущения полета, колебания трафика есть или нет, просто интересно действительно ли ГАРАНТИРОВАННЫЙ канал, или как повезет...

----------


## SWARM

> Так, народ!
> 
> Давайте тему с принадлежностью компаний друг другу и возраста SWARM закроем, не об этом топик.
> 
> предупредительный выстрел в воздух - *[M]*


 А вопрос о наличии у стрима маршрутизатора - тоже флуд ?)) (Меня терзают смутные сомнения .... (с) )
Может имеет смысл сразу написать о чем топик и что считается флудом ))

----------


## [bdv]

> Люди у кого мегабит! Рассказывайте как ощущения полета, колебания трафика есть или нет, просто интересно действительно ли ГАРАНТИРОВАННЫЙ канал, или как повезет...


 
 У меня 1 мегабит. Скорость скачет, НО! в пользу пользователя, т.е. ниже 128 килобай /секуду иногда опускается (~100) а в основном прыгает между 130 и 200 килобайт в секунду

----------


## [bdv]

> А вопрос о наличии у стрима маршрутизатора - тоже флуд ?)) (Меня терзают смутные сомнения .... (с) )
> Может имеет смысл сразу написать о чем топик и что считается флудом ))


 Поверь, у Комстара (так будет правильнее сказать, а не у стрима), есть маршрутизатор.

----------


## AlexL

> У меня 1 мегабит. Скорость скачет, НО! в пользу пользователя, т.е. ниже 128 килобай /секуду иногда опускается (~100) а в основном прыгает между 130 и 200 килобайт в секунду


 Расскажи плиз по подробнее, как пинги в разные страны, потому как для меня важна не только скорость, люблю в сетевые игрушки гамать, и если там пинг больше сотки, то и смысла для меня нет на стрим переходить

----------


## RaminoS

Если скорость прыгает это уже не гарантированный канал. Я видел что такое 64к гарантированных. Это именно 64к и качает 64к а не (8)
Если у Стрима скорость прыгает, то о гарантированном канале не может быть и речи.

----------


## alexey_kv

> Если скорость прыгает это уже не гарантированный канал. Я видел что такое 64к гарантированных. Это именно 64к и качает 64к а не (8)
> Если у Стрима скорость прыгает, то о гарантированном канале не может быть и речи.


 Гарантированного в принципе не может быть. Допускаются везде погрешности в пределах 5-10% , если средняя фактичесакя скорость будет 1Мбит или 512К и колебания не превышают какогото заявленного предела (тех же 10%)  то канал можно с уверенностью назвать стабильным, если не брать на учёт загрузку удаленных серверов не имеющих отношения к провайдеру

----------


## Алый

Народ, какая скорость у Стрима по Одессе? Только что наблюдал процесс выкачки файла через торрент неким товарищем users-87.236.224.216.comstar.net.ua. Что я могу сказать   ищу свою челюсть под столом. Сказать, что это было быстро - не сказать ничего. Это был не 512кБ и даже не мегабит. Скорость по Одессе явно выше, чем по миру, хотелось бы узнать насколько.

----------


## screjet

Похоже, ограничителей никаких нет - это действительно счастье быть на таком провайдере.. первое время  :smileflag:

----------


## [bdv]

> Народ, какая скорость у Стрима по Одессе? Только что наблюдал процесс выкачки файла через торрент неким товарищем users-87.236.224.216.comstar.net.ua. Что я могу сказать   ищу свою челюсть под столом. Сказать, что это было быстро - не сказать ничего. Это был не 512кБ и даже не мегабит. Скорость по Одессе явно выше, чем по миру, хотелось бы узнать насколько.


 
Мегабит. ты не туда видимо посмотрел.
Галактику качаешь?

----------


## [bdv]

> Если скорость прыгает это уже не гарантированный канал. Я видел что такое 64к гарантированных. Это именно 64к и качает 64к а не (8)
> Если у Стрима скорость прыгает, то о гарантированном канале не может быть и речи.


 
т.е. если у меня в место 1 мегабита в среднем 1.3 мегабита это не гарантированно? На сколько я понимаю, гарантирование означает что скорость не НИЖЕ заявленной

----------


## SWARM

> Поверь, у Комстара (так будет правильнее сказать, а не у стрима), есть маршрутизатор.


 На 8 ГБит на один порт ?) Так Вы таки их сотрудник ))

----------


## SWARM

> т.е. если у меня в место 1 мегабита в среднем 1.3 мегабита это не гарантированно? На сколько я понимаю, гарантирование означает что скорость не НИЖЕ заявленной


 Это значит что что-то не так в консерватории )) Чудес не бывает , если вместо 1 Мбит 1.3 то это не настроенная система . (шейпера не настроены правильно) отсюда и всплески .... И могли просто приподнять порог чтоб никто не жаловался а когда нибудь потом подправят ))

----------


## iFog

> Если скорость прыгает это уже не гарантированный канал. Я видел что такое 64к гарантированных. Это именно 64к и качает 64к а не (8)


 А что в контексте твоего поста обозначает "к"?

64Kb = 8KB

что-то я не понял, что ты хотел сказать.

----------


## iFog

> По поводу сайта - сказали смотрите пока "Одесский форум", думаю что админу должны сделать серьезную скидку или вообще бесплатно подключить инет...


 Пусть платно поскорее подключат, и тому рад буду.

----------


## CHDS

Ну по поводу того, что рекламу СТРИМу обеспечивают люди в интернете тут уже где-то говорилось..... ;-)

----------


## [bdv]

> На 8 ГБит на один порт ?) Так Вы таки их сотрудник ))


 
Ау, Игорь, возми меня на по ставки, все равно тут уже считают что я работаю у тебя....

Я не могу сказать точно какой оборудование стоит у Комстара, так как не владею этой информацией, но просто логически думая, не станут люди начинать заниматься такими скоростями не имея в руках оборудования тойже Циско.

----------


## [bdv]

> Ну по поводу того, что рекламу СТРИМу обеспечивают люди в интернете тут уже где-то говорилось..... ;-)


 
А почему ты думаешь, что это не еще один вид маркетинга?

----------


## [bdv]

> Расскажи плиз по подробнее, как пинги в разные страны, потому как для меня важна не только скорость, люблю в сетевые игрушки гамать, и если там пинг больше сотки, то и смысла для меня нет на стрим переходить


 
дай конкретные точки и я пингану их тебе

----------


## Алый

> Мегабит. ты не туда видимо посмотрел.
> Галактику качаешь?


 Угу, её. Не знаю, я качал со скоростью не ниже 120 килобайт и при твоём приходе у меня уже было процентов 10 файла скачано. В результате - у меня в районе 25% - у тебя уже 40 с копейками. Вот я и прикинул на глазок скорости. С учётом того, что у тебя примерно 125 калобайт в сек. должно быть и качать из нета ты быстрее не мог, предположил, что качал ты с наших Матричных типов по Одессе с большей, чем 125 килобайт скоростью. В результате и родился тот вопрос.

----------


## [bdv]

> Угу, её. Не знаю, я качал со скоростью не ниже 120 килобайт и при твоём приходе у меня уже было процентов 10 файла скачано. В результате - у меня в районе 25% - у тебя уже 40 с копейками. Вот я и прикинул на глазок скорости. С учётом того, что у тебя примерно 125 калобайт в сек. должно быть и качать из нета ты быстрее не мог, предположил, что качал ты с наших Матричных типов по Одессе с большей, чем 125 килобайт скоростью. В результате и родился тот вопрос.


 
А, ну тут дело в моем роутинге.
У меня 3 канала и роутинг я построил так. 
матрица, фарлеп, тенет идет через канал матрицы
вся остальная ОДесса через homei.net
и все остальное через стрим

----------


## AlexL

> дай конкретные точки и я пингану их тебе


 Спасибо, можно сравнение провести, я на матрице, вот какие у меня результаты..

американские        

   209.11.243.164 ping 218
  69.12.87.169     ping 152
  69.12.99.213:    ping 145

пара русских серверов 
83.239.131.41 ping 140
195.91.142.10  ping  100
 82.192.78.121 ping 63

немцы        
 82.165.41.95     ping   70               
 85.199.132.152  ping  60  


ну и этт сайтик если несложно www.eveonline.com
я меня на него 80

----------


## Fireball

> ну и этт сайтик если несложно www.eveonline.com
> я меня на него 80


 Ты, наверное, ошибся - по этому адресу находятся "Manufacturers of polishers for the dental and jewelry branches."  
Надо www.eve-online.com

----------


## GoshaD

У меня с НоРМы 2000мс. Мдя....

----------


## [bdv]

Цифры такие же, +- пару милисекунд

А это вот я на ночь оставлял торрент






> Спасибо, можно сравнение провести, я на матрице, вот какие у меня результаты..
> 
> американские        
> 
>    209.11.243.164 ping 218
>   69.12.87.169     ping 152
>   69.12.99.213:    ping 145
> 
> пара русских серверов 
> ...

----------


## Smirk

Объясни график про торрент, пожалуйста.

----------


## AlexL

> Цифры такие же, +- пару милисекунд
> [/IMG]


 Видно тот же канал что и у матрицы, и на американских да и русских серваках не поиграешь, а жаль очень жаль , я уж думал будет чудо

----------


## AlexL

> У меня с НоРМы 2000мс. Мдя....


 Из одесских провов только у матрицы пинг на грани допустимого. у остальных это ваще смерть и могила для игр

----------


## screjet

> Из одесских провов только у матрицы пинг на грани допустимого. у остальных это ваще смерть и могила для игр


 американские
209.11.243.164 Минимальное = 247мсек, Максимальное = 251 мсек, Среднее = 249 мсек
69.12.87.169 Минимальное = 154мсек, Максимальное = 155 мсек, Среднее = 154 мсек
69.12.99.213 Минимальное = 140мсек, Максимальное = 141 мсек, Среднее = 140 мсек

пара русских серверов
83.239.131.41 Минимальное = 165мсек, Максимальное = 169 мсек, Среднее = 166 мсек
195.91.142.10 Минимальное = 108мсек, Максимальное = 108 мсек, Среднее = 108 мсек
82.192.78.121 Минимальное = 61мсек, Максимальное = 64 мсек, Среднее = 62 мсек

немцы
82.165.41.95 Минимальное = 52мсек, Максимальное = 53 мсек, Среднее = 52 мсек
85.199.132.152 Минимальное = 50мсек, Максимальное = 53 мсек, Среднее = 51 мсек

----------


## AlexL

> американские
> 209.11.243.164 Минимальное = 247мсек, Максимальное = 251 мсек, Среднее = 249 мсек
> 69.12.87.169 Минимальное = 154мсек, Максимальное = 155 мсек, Среднее = 154 мсек


 Это хорошо что не только у матрицы, но канал таки похоже один на всех

----------


## [bdv]

> Видно тот же канал что и у матрицы, и на американских да и русских серваках не поиграешь, а жаль очень жаль , я уж думал будет чудо


 
Посмотрел я visualrouterom где как идет.
пути разные, но к примеру что у матрицы что у стрима, тормоза происходят при переходе с европы в штаты.

----------


## AlexL

> Посмотрел я visualrouterom где как идет.
> пути разные, но к примеру что у матрицы что у стрима, тормоза происходят при переходе с европы в штаты.


 Странно тогда что в  россию  такой высокий пинг, вроде стрим российский, непонятно

----------


## RoadHog

А вот мне сегодня отказали тянуть в Сухой Лиман кабуль. Сказали еще минимум пол года там Стрима не будет...

----------


## [bdv]

> А в россию чего тогда такой высокий пинг, вроде стрим российский, непонятно


 во первых стрим не Российский, а инвестиции идут от туда, но это совершенно не означает что у них прямо тут есть кабелек прямой из России.
+ как я понимаю, у стрима еще будут меняться каналы

----------


## mikluxa

> дай конкретные точки и я пингану их тебе


 Проверь плиз, vbios.com

----------


## [bdv]

> Проверь плиз, vbios.com


 Он закрыт от пинга. последний перед ним хост 20 милисекунд.

Все, ребята, хватит, честно говоря, надоело все время пинговать

----------


## iFog

- Попингуй!
- От попингуя слышу!

по мотивам известного анекдота

----------


## GoshaD

> Позвонил сегодня и девушка с немного заспанным голосом довольно доходчиво и приятно объяснила мои перспективы расстаться с 540 грн  через 2 месяца! 
> А я и не в обиде .
> Могут правильно работать то и пусть спят на работе !!! Шутка!
> Думаю что положительных эмоций будет как раз на эту сумму  бо НОРМА меня уже просто разочаровывает!?


 Обещали сегодня перезвонить и сообщить о техвозможности и сроках!
 Не позвонили!
Эх.

----------


## SWARM

> Я не могу сказать точно какой оборудование стоит у Комстара, так как не владею этой информацией, но просто логически думая, не станут люди начинать заниматься такими скоростями не имея в руках оборудования тойже Циско.


 А жаль ) Оборудование фирмы cisco еще не означает работы с большими скоростями )) По модели маршрутизатора можно судить о наличии тех возможности обработать большое количество пользователей )

----------


## iFog

> Обещали сегодня перезвонить и сообщить о техвозможности и сроках!
>  Не позвонили!
> Эх.


 жЫзнь показывает, что нужно самому им звонить.

Многим не перезванивали, в том числе и мне.

----------


## Voo-Doo

есть такие кому удалось подписать договор у кого дом находится под управлением военных? (кажись "кетч" называется)
сегодня столкнулся с такой проблемой и пока решения этой проблемы не видно

----------


## zico1

> Он закрыт от пинга. последний перед ним хост 20 милисекунд.
> 
> Все, ребята, хватит, честно говоря, надоело все время пинговать


 Я что-то не видел не одного пинга и Traceroute от обонентов Стрима.

----------


## [bdv]

> Я что-то не видел не одного пинга и Traceroute от обонентов Стрима.


 где ты не видел? Тут? 
1. Просмотри весь топик
2. У меня по 5-7 личных сообщений с прозьбами об этом

----------


## zico1

> где ты не видел? Тут? 
> 1. Просмотри весь топик
> 2. У меня по 5-7 личных сообщений с прозьбами об этом


 Тут.
Ты писал что у тебя Стрим работает с 124-го страница,а после этого нечего нет. 
Просбы были о пинг не выложил.

----------


## [bdv]

> Тут.
> Ты писал что у тебя Стрим работает с 124-го страница,а после этого нечего нет. 
> Просбы были о пинг не выложил.


 Я ответил что +- пару милисекунд к его данным

----------


## Engineer

> Я ответил что +- пару милисекунд к его данным


 На заборе тоже написано....

----------


## bestrafer

мне отказали в подключении, нет тех. возможности 
(ул. Равенства, район Гидромета)

----------


## [bdv]

> На заборе тоже написано....


 Что ты этим интересно хотел сказать?

Меня харило писать все цифры, когда я видел, что они схожи.
Если тебе в моем ответе что то не нравится, ты всегда можешь сам проверить эти цифры. Для этого все что тебе надо, это подключиться

----------


## RaminoS

Ребята не забывайте существует синхронный и асинхронный канал.
2ALL я сидел на гарантированных 64 к правда стоят  они соответственно.( на то время было баксов 200-250 в месяц)
Я не знаю как сейчас подрозумевают провайдеры гарантированный канал, но как мне к счастью удалось посидеть на стабильных 64к 2е суток могу сказать. Пинг на яндекс не 100 и не 110  на  Украину и Россию совсем не те цифры, Штаты просто мизерный пинг. Бегаешь в онлайн игрушку и не знаешь что такое лаг. ( если машина не слабая).
Даунлоад четкий 64к не выше не меньше как закачка пошла ровно 64 к до конца закачки.
Вот такие пироги.

----------


## iFog

> На заборе тоже написано....


 Не хами, приятель.

Пока предупреждение без занесения в личное дело.

----------


## andriyBog

Как можна по пингам скорость определить?
Пинг - Это же время за которое откликается удалённый сервер.
на скорости 16 кбит и 1 мбит пинг может быть абсолютно одинаковым +/- небольшие отклонения в зависимости от маршрута по которому пошёл пакет

----------


## Fireball

Им просто важно, чтоб игрушки и прочие важные корпоративные приложения работали без лагов.

----------


## AlexL

> Им просто важно, чтоб игрушки и прочие важные корпоративные приложения работали без лагов.


 Ну да, мне выкачка не так важна, качать я и с фтп могу, со временем там всё появляется, а вот игрушки типа BF2 требуют пинг до 50, и скорости канала мин 256, желательно 512, а если пинг 100  и выше то толку мне даже от мегабита никакого

----------


## Xenony

Сегодня позвонили сказали будут подключать... 
Если действительно подключат, напишу впечатления...

----------


## Majaxed

Короче говорил недавно со знакомым, у него друг сис. админом в Стриме работает... Так короче Стрим дает не гарантированный канал, гарантированный канал скоро будет но по другой цене и на других условиях, а сейчас у них не гарантированный канал)) просто пока народу мало... Вот так)

----------


## Majaxed

> Ну да, мне выкачка не так важна, качать я и с фтп могу, со временем там всё появляется, а вот игрушки типа BF2 требуют пинг до 50, и скорости канала мин 256, желательно 512, а если пинг 100  и выше то толку мне даже от мегабита никакого


 Игрушки не самое главное в жизни))) Подключайся к Одесской игровой сети для этого...

----------


## Smirk

> Короче говорил недавно со знакомым, у него друг сис. админом в Стриме работает... Так короче Стрим дает не гарантированный канал, гарантированный канал скоро будет но по другой цене и на других условиях, а сейчас у них не гарантированный канал)) просто пока народу мало... Вот так)


 Хахаха....после всего. Мне девушка по телефону распиналась, что 100% гарантированный.

----------


## AlexL

> Игрушки не самое главное в жизни))) Подключайся к Одесской игровой сети для этого...


 Сразу видно что ты никогда не играл в одесской сети

----------


## iFog

Вообще, в контракте, кажется, записано, что провайдер обязуется обеспечить подключение на скорости 512Kb (1024Kb) а не ДО 512Kb (1024Kb).

Тоесть, если скорость не будет похожа на заявленную - можно иметь к ним обоснованные претензии.

У кого контракт под рукой, гляньте, как там сформулировано точно.

----------


## Солнечная

> У кого контракт под рукой, гляньте, как там сформулировано точно.


 Посмотрела, оказывается в договоре не прописано именно такими словами, что: "Стрим гарантирует именно 512 или 1024 и не ниже". Думала плохо искала, перезвонила на МорВокзал, попросила девушку найти мне в договоре именно этот факт. Она уточнила, что да, такого пункта нет, то бишь не прописано так, как мы формулируем, и сказала, что гарантией скорости является печать и роспись Мароховского на 6й странице. Это "Доповнення №1".

Вот такие вот дела.

----------


## iFog

ну в любом случае, не сказано же, что скорость ДО.

----------


## Comondor

... не занимайтесь самоуспокоением...%)

----------


## iFog

*Comondor*, да ясное дело, что проблемы рано или поздно начнутся. Интересно уже сейчас знать, что говорить, когда они начнутся =)

----------


## Voo-Doo

такс, товарисчи, те кто живёт на м.Жукова 10/3 или в рядом стоящих домах "пентагона" ... стримовцы не хотят заключать договор с кетчем, нивкакую, и следовательно сюда Стрим не подключают, говорят хотяб 10 чел нужно... уверен среди читающих есть люди проживающие в этом районе  :smileflag:  давайте надавим на Стрим дружно и подключимся вместе  :smileflag:  берём трубочку и звоним, звоним, звоним.. не забывая оставлять заявочки,.. телефон абон.отдела на глушко (возле дюка) - 729-52-03

----------


## Lancaster

Пошел вчера контракт подписал, живу на Малиновского 25
Звонил туда еще месяц полтора назад, сказали 4 месяца.
В контракте написали срок также 4 месяца, т.е до 6 марта 2007 (((
Но девушка в отделе уверяла что скорее всего подключат и раньше
Побыстрее бы пришли, а то меня запарило на модеме 32кбит торчать((

----------


## Солнечная

> ... не занимайтесь самоуспокоением...%)


 Просто люди хотят знать наверняка. Это нормально.

----------


## Serge

> Вообще, в контракте, кажется, записано, что провайдер обязуется обеспечить подключение на скорости 512Kb (1024Kb) а не ДО 512Kb (1024Kb).


 ну ведь не до любого хоста на планете? :smileflag:  
скорее всего, до ближайшего роутера(шлюза), если не оговаривается иное. 
а в мир уже никто ничего не гарантирует, я так думаю..

----------


## Galleon

Блин гарантировано не гарантивона Юглавное шоб лагов не было и скорость на порядок выше чем у меня счас в ICNm а то у меня на работе 64к быстрее чем дома 128

----------


## x[82]

ICN - это зло! ... но дешевое

----------


## infinite

еще немного и количество флуда в этой ветке сравнится по объему с любителями говорить о политике  :smileflag:  я провайдер, к стиму отношения не имею, но довольно хорошо знаю провайдерскую кухню и некоторых людей имеющих отношение к стриму. постараюсь поделиться опытом и предположениями основанными на многолетнем опыте.
1. стрим не есть проект цель которого заработать деньги на продаже инета
2. точно такие же цены как у стрима ( а то и ниже  :smileflag:  будут у всех провайдеров к моменту  когда стрим начнет что-то из себя представлять на рынке, так что не спешите перепрыгивать (и тратить денежки) на стрим прямо сейчас
3. ресурсы стрима позволяют дать малоотличимую от "гарантированной" скорости что сейчас что в дальнейшем при увеличении числа клиентов, вообще понятия "гарантированная скорость" к интернету не применимо, есть понятие выделенной полосы на интерфейсе оператора который смотрит на аплинка.
4. тот канал (датагруп) на котором сейчас живет стрим используется многими провайдерами (в том числе и мной) задержки (в среднем) - киев 12мс, германия 35мс, англия 55мс, штаты от 130мс. обусловлены эти задержки физикой (расстоянием до объекта и коммутирующим оборудованием) намного лучше наверное не будет уже никогда
6. свой канал у стрима ожидается в районе января, для пользователей это ничего не изменит, только даст стриму возможность купить большую полосу
7. приимущество стрима вижу только одно - ввиду особых обстоятельств есть шанс подключиться людям, которые живут там, куда отказываются тянуть остальные провайдеры.
8. оптика это круто, по ней можно и гигабит запустить при совсем немного больших расходах, только нафиг не надо, вряд ли в ближайшие лет 10 будет актуально больше 20 мегабит (столько надо для HDTV) а в такой отдаленной перспективе гораздо более вероятен переход на беспроводные технологии
9. предполагаемые минусы стрима - есть серьезные основания полагать что уже подключенный абонент стрима перестает быть интересен как таковой, возможно (но не обязательно) что на проблемы отдельно взятого юзера будут забивать, так же весьма вероятно что по качеству сервиса стрим будет 100% клоном матрицы (думаю через годик где-то, когда за 2000 абонентов перевалят)
10. мегабит это довольно большая скорость (300 гиг в месяц), через месяц (ну 2 от силы) идеи "а чтоб еще скачать?" закончатся, винт еще раньше закончится, от вида болванок будет тошнить, а денюшку платить прийдется, почти 40 баксов, ну или 30 на 512к, для европы и штатов это конечно не деньги, но для нас... хотя не поспоришь - тот же серфинг на мегабите очень комфортный

PS по поводу вопящих о "жиреющих от наживы на трудовом школьничестве и студенчестве провайдерах" - если купить много-много инернета (столько же как сейчас есть у стрима) то стоить он будет не дешевле 700 гривен за мегабит, а его надо еще как-то до роутера доставить, этот самый роутер и еще дахренища всякого железа купить, заплатить за то место где это все будет стоять, заплатить за свет, за газ, за тепло, зарплату тому кто насроит, кто трубу поднимает на сапорте, тому кто кабель потащит, остальным сотрудникам, добрым дядям и тетям из 100 различных органов и инстанций, налоги опять же, так что сначала подумайте, а потом выпендривайтесь

----------


## GlatTon

> PS по поводу вопящих о "жиреющих от наживы на трудовом школьничестве и студенчестве провайдерах" - если купить много-много инернета (столько же как сейчас есть у стрима) то стоить он будет не дешевле 700 гривен за мегабит, а его надо еще как-то до роутера доставить, этот самый роутер и еще дахренища всякого железа купить, заплатить за то место где это все будет стоять, заплатить за свет, за газ, за тепло, зарплату тому кто насроит, кто трубу поднимает на сапорте, тому кто кабель потащит, остальным сотрудникам, добрым дядям и тетям из 100 различных органов и инстанций, налоги опять же, так что сначала подумайте, а потом выпендривайтесь


 +1

----------


## screjet

infinite, поддерживаю, только вы не учли Р2Р сети. Абоненту - пофик, включил ПК и свалил, а трафик - течет. Теоретически его можно обрубить, а практически - удар по карме провайдера.

----------


## cTcangel

> 3. Обилие графического оформления (смайлов) в сообщении, а также сообщения, содержащие в себе сакраментальные фразы: "+1" или "Эта пять" и больше ничего - подпадают под правило "Когда нечего сказать, лучше пожевать". Наказывать за это никто не будет; но, рецедивисты не должны удивляться тому факту, что администрация форума будет относиться к ним несколько "предвзято".

----------


## infinite

> infinite, поддерживаю, только вы не учли Р2Р сети. Абоненту - пофик, включил ПК и свалил, а трафик - течет. Теоретически его можно обрубить, а практически - удар по карме провайдера.


 вы похоже коллега ?  :smileflag:  да, P2P может стать проблемой, это в японии происходит например и в странах где массово появляется HDTV контент, даже ограничения по трафу вводят. из моего опыта - пока не так много народу оставляет именно на 24 часа бегать, ну и опять же рубануть можно отдельно взятого засранца, да так что и не поймет что случилось - вроде работает, а вроде и нет  :smileflag:  прецеденты были

----------


## cosmic

а помоему манифест *infinite* можно расценивать как точка зрения работника другой интернет компании которая боится потерять клиента ушедшего на стрим

----------


## cosmic

> из моего опыта - пока не так много народу оставляет именно на 24 часа бегать, ну и опять же рубануть можно отдельно взятого засранца, да так что и не поймет что случилось - вроде работает, а вроде и нет  прецеденты были


 
осталось только узнать в какой компании вы работаете и я думаю что клиентов вы растеряете сразу

----------


## infinite

по части первой - не боюсь, для домашников у меня цены и условия такие же, разве что кроме оптики. если ты читал (не просто на буквы смотрел) то мог заметить что я пытался объективно оценить стрим, не ругал и не хвалил.
по части второй - т.к. большинство моих клиентов это предприятия, то чаще говорят "спасибо"

----------


## screjet

> вы похоже коллега ?  да, P2P может стать проблемой, это в японии происходит например и в странах где массово появляется HDTV контент, даже ограничения по трафу вводят. из моего опыта - пока не так много народу оставляет именно на 24 часа бегать, ну и опять же рубануть можно отдельно взятого засранца, да так что и не поймет что случилось - вроде работает, а вроде и нет  прецеденты были


 Да  :smileflag:  Рубануть - не выход, шила в мешке не утаишь, а тем более не одно  :smileflag:  Как вариант ввести отдельную тарификацию для Р2Р, но, наверняка, это будет временной мерой в связи с "пиратством" и проч. "юридическими" методами снижения кармы отдельно взятых провайдеров. Вижу только единственное классическое решение - увеличивать производительные мощности, альтернативные решения, типа поставить свечку в церкви за упокой Р2Р, не актуальны.

----------


## infinite

> Да  Рубануть - не выход, шила в мешке не утаишь, а тем более не одно  Как вариант ввести отдельную тарификацию для Р2Р, но, наверняка, это будет временной мерой в связи с "пиратством" и проч. "юридическими" методами снижения кармы отдельно взятых провайдеров. Вижу только единственное классическое решение - увеличивать производительные мощности, альтернативные решения, типа поставить свечку в церкви за упокой Р2Р, не актуальны.


 на самом деле при продаже толстых каналов этим и будут прикрываться - типа незаконно поэтому и режем. я собсвенно и сам юзаю Р2Р только в разумных рамках, скачал что надо - отключил. под "засранцем" я имел ввиду некое тело которое качает ради того чтоб качать, это крайность, а рубануть это крайняя мера, а не решение проблемы. уйдет такое тело - это скорее выигрыш, чем потеря. по поводу увеличивать мощности - надорвемся, у япошек которые паникуют и лимиты ставят подключения ГИГАБИТ НА АБОНЕНТА !

----------


## screjet

Да ладно  :smileflag:  В японии компьютеры не такие как у нас? Еще не встречал ПК, которые способны засосать гигабит. Разве что на /dev/null  :smileflag:

----------


## infinite

ширее надо мыслить  :smileflag:  ну почему обязательно компутеры ? мало ли чего можно по IP гонять ? на счет гигабита - вот смотри, современный хард отдать наружу 20-30 мегабайт в секунду может ? может ! а это скока ? это ну скажем 180-250 мегабит на юзера.

----------


## conquer

> еще немного и количество флуда в этой ветке сравнится по объему с любителями говорить о политике  я провайдер, к стиму отношения не имею, но довольно хорошо знаю провайдерскую кухню и некоторых людей имеющих отношение к стриму. постараюсь поделиться опытом и предположениями основанными на многолетнем опыте.
> 1. стрим не есть проект цель которого заработать деньги на продаже инета
> 2. точно такие же цены как у стрима ( а то и ниже  будут у всех провайдеров к моменту  когда стрим начнет что-то из себя представлять на рынке, так что не спешите перепрыгивать (и тратить денежки) на стрим прямо сейчас
> 3. ресурсы стрима позволяют дать малоотличимую от "гарантированной" скорости что сейчас что в дальнейшем при увеличении числа клиентов, вообще понятия "гарантированная скорость" к интернету не применимо, есть понятие выделенной полосы на интерфейсе оператора который смотрит на аплинка.
> 4. тот канал (датагруп) на котором сейчас живет стрим используется многими провайдерами (в том числе и мной) задержки (в среднем) - киев 12мс, германия 35мс, англия 55мс, штаты от 130мс. обусловлены эти задержки физикой (расстоянием до объекта и коммутирующим оборудованием) намного лучше наверное не будет уже никогда
> 6. свой канал у стрима ожидается в районе января, для пользователей это ничего не изменит, только даст стриму возможность купить большую полосу
> 7. приимущество стрима вижу только одно - ввиду особых обстоятельств есть шанс подключиться людям, которые живут там, куда отказываются тянуть остальные провайдеры.
> 8. оптика это круто, по ней можно и гигабит запустить при совсем немного больших расходах, только нафиг не надо, вряд ли в ближайшие лет 10 будет актуально больше 20 мегабит (столько надо для HDTV) а в такой отдаленной перспективе гораздо более вероятен переход на беспроводные технологии
> 9. предполагаемые минусы стрима - есть серьезные основания полагать что уже подключенный абонент стрима перестает быть интересен как таковой, возможно (но не обязательно) что на проблемы отдельно взятого юзера будут забивать, так же весьма вероятно что по качеству сервиса стрим будет 100% клоном матрицы (думаю через годик где-то, когда за 2000 абонентов перевалят)
> ...


 Что касается стрима... Я не знаю какое основное средство стрима в зарабатывании денег инет или еще что то другое. Для меня важен результат и этот результат качественный инет, пусть даже это будет их вторичным зароботком. Если качество этого интернета у стрима будет плохим, тогда об этом можно будет и говорить. В ситуации когда нет ни одного провайдера, который может предложить качественную услугу стрим выглядит весьма привлекательно.
А теперь по поводу воплей. При таком отношении провайдера к абонентам, когда их жалобы/недовльство качеством предоставляемой им услуги будут характеризоваться как "вопли" и "выпендривание", провайдер рискует остаться без абонентов, а без абонентов любой провайдер пустой звук, ноль. Желание перейти на стрим обусловлено  даже не скоростями, которые они предлагают, а надеждой на более качественную услугу, качество которой может обеспечить крупная компания коей является комстар. Просто другого выхода я не вижу. Вам не нравится слово "зажрались"? Тогда придумайте себе другое слово, которое лучшим образом характеризует наших местячковых провайдеров. Наши провы только и научились рапортовать об открытии новых подсетей, заодно забивая новыми абонентами уже существующие, при этом никаких потуг как то наладить работу забитых подсетей не наблюдется. Так что ж вы хотите слышать на форумах? Радостные оды? Зато в ответ мы слышим что то вроде "платите копейки получайте кал и не высовывайтесь". Вы говорите саппорт в стриме будет плохим... А у нас где то есть хороший саппорт? В любом случае я ничего не потеряю, в худшем случае это будет шило на мыло. Но к стриму кредит доверия пока есть, а вот к остальным нашим провам уже нет.

----------


## screjet

У нас на архиве стоит 8 хардов, но почему-то каждый отдает, максимум, 5Мб/с. То же самое и с Р2Р - не способен хард, в беспорядочном чтении, отдать 20-30Мб/с. А что еще? Ну еще парочка панелей с HDTV по 25мбит/с, еще 6-7Мб/с. Телефон, радио и проч. можно пренебречь. Вобщем речь не об этом, и проблемы Р2Р пропускная способность харда - не решает, точнее решает, но весьма условно  :smileflag:

----------


## cosmic

> по части первой - не боюсь, для домашников у меня цены и условия такие же, разве что кроме оптики. если ты читал (не просто на буквы смотрел) то мог заметить что я пытался объективно оценить стрим, не ругал и не хвалил.
> по части второй - т.к. большинство моих клиентов это предприятия, то чаще говорят "спасибо"


 я к тому что терминализация клиента как "засранца" неприемлима особенно если учесть что он делает то - за что заплатил, т.е. обьективно оценивая ситуацию ВЫ нарушаете договор ограничивая его свободу в интернете

----------


## infinite

> Что касается стрима... Я не знаю какое основное средство стрима в зарабатывании денег инет или еще что то другое. Для меня важен результат и этот результат качественный инет, пусть даже это будет их вторичным зароботком. Если качество этого интернета у стрима будет плохим, тогда об этом можно будет и говорить. В ситуации когда нет ни одного провайдера, который может предложить качественную услугу стрим выглядит весьма привлекательно.
> А теперь по поводу воплей. При таком отношении провайдера к абонентам, когда их жалобы/недовльство качеством предоставляемой им услуги будут характеризоваться как "вопли" и "выпендривание", провайдер рискует остаться без абонентов, а без абонентов любой провайдер пустой звук, ноль. Желание перейти на стрим обусловлено  даже не скоростями, которые они предлагают, а надеждой на более качественную услугу, качество которой может обеспечить крупная компания коей является комстар. Просто другого выхода я не вижу. Вам не нравится слово "зажрались"? Тогда придумайте себе другое слово, которое лучшим образом характеризует наших местячковых провайдеров. Наши провы только и научились рапортовать об открытии новых подсетей, заодно забивая новыми абонентами уже существующие, при этом никаких потуг как то наладить работу забитых подсетей не наблюдется. Так что ж вы хотите слышать на форумах? Радостные оды? Зато в ответ мы слышим что то вроде "платите копейки получайте кал и не высовывайтесь". Вы говорите саппорт в стриме будет плохим... А у нас где то есть хороший саппорт? В любом случае я ничего не потеряю, в худшем случае это будет шило на мыло. Но к стриму кредит доверия пока есть, а вот к остальным нашим провам уже нет.


 Нет провайдера в своем отечестве ?  :smileflag:  Да в том то и дело, стрим это всего лишь новые деньги, а не новые люди и не новая компания. Что до отношений провайдер-клиент, так "провайдер" это не ящик с лампочками и проводами, это люди, такие же как и вы, идеальных людей не бывает, ни сотрудников интернет-компаний ни клиентов. "Платите копейки" я такого не говорил, чрезмерно завышенные цены (были) обусловлены космическими ценами магистральщиков, сейчас вот падают цены и очень сильно, а комстар не благодетель вовсе а просто актуальную цену дает. По поводу "забивают" и "рапортуют" это не к нам, я в основном с юриками работаю - им пофиг чего я рапортую, а если я забиваю то без денег остаюсь.

ЛЮДИ !!! где в моем посте наезд на стрим-комстар был ?! я на каком-то другом диалекте разговариваю ? или здесь не обсуждение стрима а фан-клуб стрима ?

----------


## screjet

> Какие злые мысли бродят-то в умах провайдеров


 Никто ничего не собирается резать, как уже говорил - это не выход. Не будет хватать мощностей - будем наращивать.




> ЛЮДИ !!! где в моем посте наезд на стрим-комстар был ?! я на каком-то другом диалекте разговариваю ? или здесь не обсуждение стрима а фан-клуб стрима ?


 На фан-клуб похож, толко абонентов не видно   :smileflag:

----------


## iFog

> 1. стрим не есть проект цель которого заработать деньги на продаже инета


 Я вот тоже так подумал. А на чём они собираются заработать? Набрать абонентскую базу и продать провайдер? Или предоставлять какие-то дополнительные услуги? (Ну, про ТВ мы знаем).




> 3. ресурсы стрима позволяют дать малоотличимую от "гарантированной" скорости что сейчас что в дальнейшем при увеличении числа клиентов, вообще понятия "гарантированная скорость" к интернету не применимо, есть понятие выделенной полосы на интерфейсе оператора который смотрит на аплинка.


 Под "гарантированным" я понимаю канал, на котором скорость в среднем отличается от заявленной не более чем... ну на 15%... Если я беру 512К, а на практике имею кач со скоростью 15КБ/с - такой канал я гарантированным не назову  




> 4. тот канал (датагруп) на котором сейчас живет стрим используется многими провайдерами (в том числе и мной) задержки (в среднем) - киев 12мс, германия 35мс, англия 55мс, штаты от 130мс. обусловлены эти задержки физикой (расстоянием до объекта и коммутирующим оборудованием) намного лучше наверное не будет уже никогда


 Конечные пользователи "Стрим" таких пингов, насколько я вижу, не наблюдают.




> 6. свой канал у стрима ожидается в районе января, для пользователей это ничего не изменит, только даст стриму возможность купить большую полосу


 Ммм, прошу прощения, имеется ввиду канал с больше пропускной способностью? А что за "свой канал"?




> 7. приимущество стрима вижу только одно - ввиду особых обстоятельств есть шанс подключиться людям, которые живут там, куда отказываются тянуть остальные провайдеры.


 Да так. Плюс он трухнул остальных провайдеров на предмет снижения цен. Разве это не так?




> 8. оптика это круто, по ней можно и гигабит запустить при совсем немного больших расходах, только нафиг не надо, вряд ли в ближайшие лет 10 будет актуально больше 20 мегабит (столько надо для HDTV) а в такой отдаленной перспективе гораздо более вероятен переход на беспроводные технологии


 Ну так, разве многие Одесские провайдеры могут похвастать двадцатью мегабитами на конечного пользователя?  :smileflag: 




> 9. предполагаемые минусы стрима - есть серьезные основания полагать что уже подключенный абонент стрима перестает быть интересен как таковой, возможно (но не обязательно) что на проблемы отдельно взятого юзера будут забивать, так же весьма вероятно что по качеству сервиса стрим будет 100% клоном матрицы (думаю через годик где-то, когда за 2000 абонентов перевалят)


 Вот-вот, у меня те же опасения, тем более, что живу в частном секторе, и чинить что-то, если это не будет работать у меня одного - врядли будет большое желание. По крайней мере, не в первую очередь точно.




> если купить много-много инернета (столько же как сейчас есть у стрима) то стоить он будет не дешевле 700 гривен за мегабит


 Ну ок, а в чём тогда цели "Комстара"?

...


Спасибо за пост и вытекший из него интересный разговор =)

----------


## iFog

> ЛЮДИ !!! где в моем посте наезд на стрим-комстар был ?! я на каком-то другом диалекте разговариваю ? или здесь не обсуждение стрима а фан-клуб стрима ?


 Всё объективно, не обращай внимание =)

Просто, народ находится слегка под эйфорией от таких резких и интересных изменений, думаю, это пройдёт  :smileflag:

----------


## cTcangel

ага, за ночь соберут все кабеля с крыш и смоются...

----------


## Usachov

> ага, за ночь соберут все кабеля с крыш и смоются...


 Линии продаешь (можно самому себе, только другое юрлицо), фирму объявляешь банкротом и адью. Или берешь кредит в банке под залог этих самых линий, и опять же исчезаешь. Или… Или… Или…

----------


## fin

Смерть эксплуататорам и программистам!!!

Меня подключили к Стриму. Про скорость ничего пока не скажу - был пьяный, не помню...

----------


## pad

смешно конечно...

смотришь на это всё... как все резко задёргались при появление Стрима.. 

аж душа радуется..  гоу-гоу...

----------


## iFog

> Смерть эксплуататорам и программистам!!!
> 
> Меня подключили к Стриму. Про скорость ничего пока не скажу - был пьяный, не помню...


 Принимай поздравления =)

----------


## fin

> Принимай поздравления =)


 Спасибо, спасибо

----------


## El Comandante

> Смерть эксплуататорам и программистам!!!
> 
> Меня подключили к Стриму. Про скорость ничего пока не скажу - был пьяный, не помню...


 С тебя магарыч! МНЕ! За наводку

----------


## fin

> С тебя магарыч! МНЕ! За наводку


 Ик! Заходи!

----------


## iFog

Обсуждения отношений провайдеров и клиентов вынесены в отдельный топик

----------


## Солнечная

> Если что забыл - еще скажу. Если это всё была афера - считайте меня коммунистом .


 Теперь тебя никто не будет считать коммунистом. 
Приятного интернет-провождения 

Получается, что интернет тебе подключили через полтора месяца после заключения договора...
Обнадёживает.

----------


## conquer

Меня тоже только что подключили к стриму. Скорость пока как и заказывал - мегабит, работает стабильно. Буду дальше тестить.

----------


## iFog

Народ

кто-нибудь

Спросите наконец, сколько они абонентов в день подключают, и сколько бригад работает, ещё интересно, по какому принципу они очерёдность устанавливают, в первую очередь кого быстрее, или по списку?...

***

Есть ли у них прокси сервер (web)? Мне лично не охота свой реальный IP светить везде...

----------


## infinite

абонентов в день, очередность, бригады - никто не скажет. не светить реальный адрес есть много способов.

----------


## SWARM

> Вообще, в контракте, кажется, записано, что провайдер обязуется обеспечить подключение на скорости 512Kb (1024Kb) а не ДО 512Kb (1024Kb).
> 
> Тоесть, если скорость не будет похожа на заявленную - можно иметь к ним обоснованные претензии.
> 
> У кого контракт под рукой, гляньте, как там сформулировано точно.


 Эта скорость на порту провайдера )) И это не означает такую скорость даже на ближайшем веб сервере ))

----------


## conquer

> Народ
> 
> кто-нибудь
> 
> Спросите наконец, сколько они абонентов в день подключают, и сколько бригад работает, ещё интересно, по какому принципу они очерёдность устанавливают, в первую очередь кого быстрее, или по списку?...
> 
> ***
> 
> Есть ли у них прокси сервер (web)? Мне лично не охота свой реальный IP светить везде...


 Когда подключали, я спрашивал сколько много ли они наподключали, ответили, что по плану 20-30 человек в день. Насколько это правда я не знаю.

----------


## infinite

> Эта скорость на порту провайдера )) И это не означает такую скорость даже на ближайшем веб сервере ))


 ты что ! тут низзя такое писать ! стрим фарева !

----------


## SWARM

> Под "гарантированным" я понимаю канал, на котором скорость в среднем отличается от заявленной не более чем... ну на 15%... Если я беру 512К, а на практике имею кач со скоростью 15КБ/с - такой канал я гарантированным не назову  
> 
> 
> Да так. Плюс он трухнул остальных провайдеров на предмет снижения цен. Разве это не так?
> 
> Ну так, разве многие Одесские провайдеры могут похвастать двадцатью мегабитами на конечного пользователя?


 Гарантированый канал куда ? (до сервкра mail.ru ? до сервера cnn.com ?)
И каких провайдеров он "трухнул"? Фарлеп и матрицу ? ))

На самом деле очень многие провайдеры дают конечному пользователю 10 или 100 мбит (к своим ресурсам которые формально часть интернет )

----------


## SWARM

> Смерть эксплуататорам и программистам!!!
> 
> Меня подключили к Стриму. Про скорость ничего пока не скажу - был пьяный, не помню...


 Если не нравятся программисты - не пользуйтесь их продуктами ))

----------


## infinite

> Гарантированый канал куда ? (до сервкра mail.ru ? до сервера cnn.com ?)
> И каких провайдеров он "трухнул"? Фарлеп и матрицу ? ))
> 
> На самом деле очень многие провайдеры дают конечному пользователю 10 или 100 мбит (к своим ресурсам которые формально часть интернет )


 мухи отдельно, котлеты отдельно. изменения   ПАКЕТОВ, НЕ ЦЕН   произошли (произойдут) из-за значительного снижения цен магистральных каналов. стрим в лучшем случае повлиял на оперативность реагирования других провайдеров.

10/100 подключение дают многие локальщики

не забывайте о другом - как много людей готовы платить за инет 30-40 баксов БЕЗ скоростных локальных ресурсов, и какая доля этих людей в общем количестве пользователей или желающих ?

----------


## iFog

> Гарантированый канал куда ? (до сервкра mail.ru ? до сервера cnn.com ?)


 Ясное дело, что тут всё так просто линейкой не померяешь. 

Но я привёл пример, который ты не процитировал, и видимо проигнорировал - если я подключен на 512К, то усреднённая скорость закачки не должна сильно отличаться от заявленной.

Ясно, что сервера бывают перегружены, каналы бывают перегружены, но всё это относительно, проблемы такого рода НЕ зависят он провайдера. С этим никто не спорит.

Но есть проблемы - которые зависят именно от провайдера, и не от кого больше - когда его каналов нехватает, чтобы все в них пролезли. И от таких проблем провайдер должен защитить пользователя. Как - проблема провайдера - расширить каналы, или не набирать пользователй больше, чем сможет унести.

Это я имею ввиду, когда говорю, что провайдер должен гарантировать что-то пользователю.

Кажется мне, сейчас меня опять закидают помидорами, как всех кто здесь пытался защитить свои права, и что это в нашем случае больше утопическая концепция чем реальная жизнь, но так должно быть, как мне кажется.





> И каких провайдеров он "трухнул"? Фарлеп и матрицу ? ))


 Тенет, остальные подтянутся.

----------


## AlexL

> Тенет, остальные подтянутся.


 Норма +

----------


## iFog

> не светить реальный адрес есть много способов.


 Что ты можешь посоветовать?

(исключая анонимные прокси, которые нужно искать; менять, потому, что они быстро пропадают; медленные и т. д.)

----------


## infinite

>Ясное дело, что тут всё так просто линейкой не померяешь. 

>Но я привёл пример, который ты не процитировал, и видимо проигнорировал - если я подключен >на 512К, то усреднённая скорость закачки не должна сильно отличаться от заявленной.

эээ, а через кого вы работаете что этот вопрос так актуален ? на то она и заявленная скорость чтоб ее предоставлять...

>Ясно, что сервера бывают перегружены, каналы бывают перегружены, но всё это относительно, >проблемы такого рода НЕ зависят он провайдера. С этим никто не спорит.

>Но есть проблемы - которые зависят именно от провайдера, и не от кого больше - когда его >каналов нехватает, чтобы все в них пролезли. И от таких проблем провайдер должен защитить >пользователя. Как - проблема провайдера - расширить каналы, или не набирать пользователй >больше, чем сможет унести.

я думаю сейчас такие проблемы это уже прошлое, разве что у совсем уж пионерских "провайдеров"

>Это я имею ввиду, когда говорю, что провайдер должен гарантировать что-то пользователю.

провайдер может гарантировать предоставление услуг, гарантия жестко зафиксированных параметров услуг -  заведомо обман, от слишком многих условий зависит 

>Кажется мне, сейчас меня опять закидают помидорами, как всех кто здесь пытался защитить >свои права, и что это в нашем случае больше утопическая концепция чем реальная жизнь, но >так должно быть, как мне кажется.

это камень в мой огород ?!


>Тенет, остальные подтянутся.

----------


## d_t_s

> Что касается стрима... Я не знаю какое основное средство стрима в зарабатывании денег инет или еще что то другое. Для меня важен результат и этот результат качественный инет, пусть даже это будет их вторичным зароботком. Если качество этого интернета у стрима будет плохим, тогда об этом можно будет и говорить. В ситуации когда нет ни одного провайдера, который может предложить качественную услугу стрим выглядит весьма привлекательно.
> А теперь по поводу воплей. При таком отношении провайдера к абонентам, когда их жалобы/недовльство качеством предоставляемой им услуги будут характеризоваться как "вопли" и "выпендривание", провайдер рискует остаться без абонентов, а без абонентов любой провайдер пустой звук, ноль. Желание перейти на стрим обусловлено  даже не скоростями, которые они предлагают, а надеждой на более качественную услугу, качество которой может обеспечить крупная компания коей является комстар. Просто другого выхода я не вижу. Вам не нравится слово "зажрались"? Тогда придумайте себе другое слово, которое лучшим образом характеризует наших местячковых провайдеров. Наши провы только и научились рапортовать об открытии новых подсетей, заодно забивая новыми абонентами уже существующие, при этом никаких потуг как то наладить работу забитых подсетей не наблюдется. Так что ж вы хотите слышать на форумах? Радостные оды? Зато в ответ мы слышим что то вроде "платите копейки получайте кал и не высовывайтесь". Вы говорите саппорт в стриме будет плохим... А у нас где то есть хороший саппорт? В любом случае я ничего не потеряю, в худшем случае это будет шило на мыло. Но к стриму кредит доверия пока есть, а вот к остальным нашим провам уже нет.


 +1
Подпишусь под каждым словом.

----------


## iFog

> эээ, а через кого вы работаете что этот вопрос так актуален ? на то она и заявленная скорость чтоб ее предоставлять...


 Буду работать через Стрим, на работе-то проблем нет.




> я думаю сейчас такие проблемы это уже прошлое, разве что у совсем уж пионерских "провайдеров"


 Ну как-же, как-же... а почему тогда столько жалоб?




> провайдер может гарантировать предоставление услуг, гарантия жестко зафиксированных параметров услуг -  заведомо обман, от слишком многих условий зависит


 Тоесть, остаётся надеяться только на "честное слово"?




> это камень в мой огород ?!


 Да тут хватает любителей покричать, что хорошего интернета нам не видать ;-)

----------


## SWARM

> Ясное дело, что тут всё так просто линейкой не померяешь. 
> 
> Но я привёл пример, который ты не процитировал, и видимо проигнорировал - если я подключен на 512К, то усреднённая скорость закачки не должна сильно отличаться от заявленной.
> 
> Ясно, что сервера бывают перегружены, каналы бывают перегружены, но всё это относительно, проблемы такого рода НЕ зависят он провайдера. С этим никто не спорит.
> 
> Но есть проблемы - которые зависят именно от провайдера, и не от кого больше - когда его каналов нехватает, чтобы все в них пролезли. И от таких проблем провайдер должен защитить пользователя. Как - проблема провайдера - расширить каналы, или не набирать пользователй больше, чем сможет унести.
> 
> Это я имею ввиду, когда говорю, что провайдер должен гарантировать что-то пользователю.
> ...


 Нет , не пригнорировал , а задал наводящий вопрос до какой точки должен быть канал 1024 ? Как только трафик выходит за пределы маршрутизатора скорость от провайдера не сильно зависит ) Например у Вас 1 мбит а у Вашего соседа 512 кбит какую скорость должен гарантировать провайдер для фтп соединения с Вашим соседом ? 1 мбит ?))

----------


## SWARM

> Что касается стрима...  Но к стриму кредит доверия пока есть, а вот к остальным нашим провам уже нет.


 А к фарлепу и матрице кредит доверия есть ? )) Если нет то почему есть к стриму ?, учитывая что стрим строят строители фарлепа и матрицы )

----------


## AlexL

Кто нибудь в курсе, на таирово стрим подключают ?, а то к ним в офис немогу дозвониться

----------


## infinite

> Кто нибудь в курсе, на таирово стрим подключают ?, а то к ним в офис немогу дозвониться


 звонить по любому надо, вообще подключают во всех районах

----------


## Voo-Doo

> Кто нибудь в курсе, на таирово стрим подключают ?, а то к ним в офис немогу дозвониться


 я со школьного, мне не подключают

----------


## AlexL

> я со школьного, мне не подключают


 Если нет тогда понятно чего матрица не торопится ,но всё же нужно будет уточнить

----------


## infinite

Буду работать через Стрим, на работе-то проблем нет.

ну вот, не все так плохо оказывается ?  :smileflag: 

Ну как-же, как-же... а почему тогда столько жалоб?

не знаю, возможно плохо понимают что покупают, возможно провайдеры забивают. не все провайдеры так себя ведут, по большей части гиганты.

Тоесть, остаётся надеяться только на "честное слово"?

тут очень тонкий момент, если интересно - можем пофлудить на эту тему  :smileflag:  

Да тут хватает любителей покричать, что хорошего интернета нам не видать ;-)[/QUOTE]

----------


## cTcangel

гыгыгы, уже по просто радио рекламируют стрим.
гады, говорят, что 108 гриш за 512к

----------


## infinite

> гыгыгы, уже по просто радио рекламируют стрим.
> гады, говорят, что 108 гриш за 512к


 так и есть, еще за аренду медиаконвертора надо платить, выходит то ли 135 то ли 138. реальный адрес ВХОДИТ

----------


## iFog

Эммм, не понял, как это




> Сообщение от fog
> 
> Ну как-же, как-же... а почему тогда столько жалоб?
> 
> 
>  не знаю, возможно плохо понимают что покупают, возможно провайдеры забивают. не все провайдеры так себя ведут, *по большей части гиганты*.


 с этим вяжется ;-)




> Сообщение от fog
> 
> >Но есть проблемы - которые зависят именно от провайдера, и не от кого больше - когда его >каналов нехватает, чтобы все в них пролезли. И от таких проблем провайдер должен защитить >пользователя. Как - проблема провайдера - расширить каналы, или не набирать пользователй >больше, чем сможет унести.
> 
> 
>  я думаю сейчас такие проблемы это уже прошлое, разве что у совсем уж пионерских "провайдеров"

----------


## andriyBog

Норма плюс уже скорость пакетов удвоила 1 декабря и 2 новых пакета ввели 512 и 1024

Плюс 96 Kbit 30 грн. 
Плюс 192 Kbit 60 грн. 
Плюс 384 Kbit 100 грн. 
Плюс 512 Kbit 120 грн. 
Плюс 1024 Kbit 180 грн

Плюс абонплата 20 грн жаль нет бесплатного ip

----------


## Xenony

Меня подключили...
Спрашивайте что интересует..

----------


## JST

по Люстдорфской дороге 140/1 отказали в ближайшие 3 месяца

----------


## EEE

> Меня подключили...
> Спрашивайте что интересует..


   все  ... прежде  всего скорость и  стабильность...

----------


## Xenony

WOW пинг 150-250 
Скачка с мира 100-200кб в среднем 130
на счет стабильности пока ничего сказать немогу.. глюков не наблюдаетсЯ

----------


## AlexL

> Меня подключили...
> Спрашивайте что интересует..


 Пингвали уже, попробуй ещё раз для верности...это результаты с матрицы

американские

209.11.243.164 ping 218
69.12.87.169 ping 152
69.12.99.213: ping 145

пара русских серверов
83.239.131.41 ping 140
195.91.142.10 ping 100
82.192.78.121 ping 63

немцы
82.165.41.95 ping 70
85.199.132.152 ping 60


ну и этт сайтик если несложно www.eve-online.com
я меня на него 80

----------


## iFog

> Норма плюс уже скорость пакетов удвоила 1 декабря и 2 новых пакета ввели 512 и 1024
> 
> Плюс 96 Kbit 30 грн. 
> Плюс 192 Kbit 60 грн. 
> Плюс 384 Kbit 100 грн. 
> Плюс 512 Kbit 120 грн. 
> Плюс 1024 Kbit 180 грн
> 
> Плюс абонплата 20 грн жаль нет бесплатного ip


 Ну вот, и кто там говорил что провайдеры цены не начнут снижать?  :smileflag: 

За один день три "подключенца" появились... видимо "Стрим" набирает обороты ;-)

скоро скорость падать начнёт ;-)

----------


## Vergos

> Ну вот, и кто там говорил что провайдеры цены не начнут снижать? 
> 
> За один день три "подключенца" появились... видимо "Стрим" набирает обороты ;-)
> 
> скоро скорость падать начнёт ;-)


 Даже незнаю как быть если моя Сана+ также понизит тарифы, если (ГОСПОДИ НУ КОГДА ЖЕ???) Стрим проведут, то наверное буду держать оба прова у себя, пока не убежусь что СТРИМ работает также стабильно как  и Сана... Страшно честно говоря если действительно Стрим при проблемах будет "ЗАБИВАТЬ" на абонентов, первое время должен "хорошо" себя вести, будем надеяцца.

----------


## SWARM

> Ну вот, и кто там говорил что провайдеры цены не начнут снижать? 
> 
> За один день три "подключенца" появились... видимо "Стрим" набирает обороты ;-)
> 
> скоро скорость падать начнёт ;-)


 Норма не провайдер ))

----------


## Паноптикум

> Меня подключили...
> Спрашивайте что интересует..


 какой у тебя район? как качество?

----------


## conquer

> А к фарлепу и матрице кредит доверия есть ? )) Если нет то почему есть к стриму ?, учитывая что стрим строят строители фарлепа и матрицы )


 А что у стрима и фарлепа хозяева одни и те же?  Вопрос не кто строит, а кто диктует условия работы. К комстару у меня пока претензий нет, хотя допускаю, что может появиться недовольство и их работой. Во всяком случае пока (тьфу, тьфу, тьфу) все зашибись.

----------


## vlad11

> скоро скорость падать начнёт ;-)


 Они притормозили все подключения до 1 января.
Когда новые каналы закупят и придет большая партия медиаконвертеров.


P.S. Как же меня задрали мелкие кабельные провайдеры своим низким уровнем качества и высокими ценами!

----------


## infinite

> Что ты можешь посоветовать?
> 
> (исключая анонимные прокси, которые нужно искать; менять, потому, что они быстро пропадают; медленные и т. д.)


 есть нормальные анонимные прокси и это самый простой вариант, есть много сервисов а-ля www.the-cloak.com, если за денежку то наверное VPN лучше всего, хоч из зимбабве ходи  :smileflag:  или вот еще - у гугельмана есть такая шняга web accelerator, скорее всего что он тоже адрес подменяет.

----------


## conquer

> Они притормозили все подключения до 1 января.
> Когда новые каналы закупят и придет большая партия медиаконвертеров.
> 
> 
> P.S. Как же меня задрали мелкие кабельные провайдеры своим низким уровнем качества и высокими ценами!


 Сомневаюсь. По условиям договоров, которые уже заключены, они до 1 января кучу народа подключить должны. Другой вопрос, что они вроде новые договора заключают, обещая подключения не ранее 6 мес. Мой товарищ звонил им сегодня подтвердить тех. возможность, он звонил им месяц назад ему тогда назвали срок 3 месяца, договор он не заключил, как многие сомневаясь стоит ли, так вот сегодня ему назвали срок уже пол года.

----------


## andriyBog

> Норма не провайдер ))


 Получше чем матрица

----------


## iFog

> Они притормозили все подключения до 1 января.
> Когда новые каналы закупят и придет большая партия медиаконвертеров.
> 
> 
> P.S. Как же меня задрали мелкие кабельные провайдеры своим низким уровнем качества и высокими ценами!


 Стрим?... вот ё

----------


## iFog

Только что звонил по телефону с сайта (729-5-729) - очень удивились, сказали что ничего не преостановлено.

Сегодня ещё уточню в других источниках.

----------


## iFog

> есть нормальные анонимные прокси и это самый простой вариант, есть много сервисов а-ля www.the-cloak.com, если за денежку то наверное VPN лучше всего, хоч из зимбабве ходи  или вот еще - у гугельмана есть такая шняга web accelerator, скорее всего что он тоже адрес подменяет.


 Всё это от лукавого. Мне было бы проще вписать непрозрачный прокси в настройки браузера и успокоиться ;-)

----------


## ЗЛОЙ_КОТ

Интересно, а от конвертера можно отказаться если у меня свой есть?
Да и стоит он в районе 300 грн.

----------


## iFog

> Интересно, а от конвертера можно отказаться если у меня свой есть?
> Да и стоит он в районе 300 грн.


 Может и можно, но арендную плату всё равно придётся платить.

----------


## vlad11

> Стрим?... вот ё


 Все текущие контракты они обслужат, только всем новым оттунут время.
А цель менегеров - заключать договора! 

P.S. Конверетеров нет в таком количестве и нормальные каналы будут с января.

----------


## vlad11

> Только что звонил по телефону с сайта (729-5-729) - очень удивились, сказали что ничего не преостановлено.
> 
> Сегодня ещё уточню в других источниках.


 Никто тебе такого и не скажет!
Разве что за бутылкой водки в очень узкой компании  :smileflag:

----------


## vlad11

> Интересно, а от конвертера можно отказаться если у меня свой есть?
> Да и стоит он в районе 300 грн.


 Нет, нельзя.

----------


## MrJile

> Сообщение от ЗЛОЙ_КОТ
> 
> Интересно, а от конвертера можно отказаться если у меня свой есть?
> Да и стоит он в районе 300 грн.
> 
> 
>  Нет, нельзя.


 А поподробней? Это говорят у них в офисе или предположение?

----------


## RaminoS

Не знаю как вы все, но я к Стриму подключатся не буду наверное один человек из всех присутствующих тут на форуме.
Вот актуальные пречины моего нет :    ( конечно это мое дело)

1)Стрим.. да  новый  пров,  свежие каналы, идеи.И ребят которые мерзнут таская оптику по районам.Ему спасибо за понижения цен и успехов в личной инет жизни.
1а) Стрим испортится точно так же как и Тенет так же как и все остальные провайдеры ( лично у меня было кабелей 10  разных организаций которые предоставляли интеренет услуги)
Наберая Абонентов поработают 2006-2007 и до 2007(второго квартала) сами же увидите что сним станет. Кто-то писал про 2000 при первых 500 юзеров начнется ухудшение связи. Почему? Ответ прост нужно огромное кол-во обсулж. персонала чтобы держать это все, да и платить одному работнику мин. 300-400 уе. чтобы он захотел работать и работал нормально! Все знают наши морозы и нашу зиму. И как работаспособность падает у человека к зиме а если и з\п не удовлетворяет так вообще есть ли смысл работать?. У нас страна назвали -=Украиной=- это такая страна где нет цивилизации и за  15 лет мы ничего не добились  и я не думаю что добьемся и дальше. 
2) Договор- договор имеет юридическую силу и имеет власть закона . гг 
где у нас в стране? Да вас пошлют на первые красивые 3 буквы и дадут денег сверху больше чем вы ( если вы захотите судиться) 
Вывод : У нас в стране закона нет. ( или только по телевизору когда выберают нового президента)
Нет интернета.
Нет нормальных провайдеров-субпровайдеров.
Нет людей (которые могли бы заниматься всем этим)
А есть только наша единица Гривня которую все так очень хотят заработать не отдавая уважения  другим людям. 

И отдавая 540 или 560 грн и влечете себя на только одно ждать пока Стрим испоганится и тешать себя надеждой на более нового провайдера который через не которое время займет его место.

----------


## AlexL

> И отдавая 540 или 560 грн и влечете себя на только одно ждать пока Стрим испоганится и тешать себя надеждой на более нового провайдера который через не которое время займет его место.


 Чёс это всё, или вы с ними собираетесь пожизненный контракт заключать ?,( в случае расторжения смерть  :smileflag: ).....если испоганиться я просто перестаю платить и переключаюсь на другого провайдера(так делал уже), так что "испоганиться" не в интересах стрима

----------


## iFog

> Вот актуальные причины моего нет : ( конечно это мое дело)


 Неубедительно. Так можно говорить обо всём.




> И как работаспособность падает у человека к зиме а если и з\п не удовлетворяет так вообще есть ли смысл работать?. У нас страна назвали -=Украиной=- это такая страна где нет цивилизации и за 15 лет мы ничего не добились и я не думаю что добьемся и дальше. 
> 2) Договор- договор имеет юридическую силу и имеет власть закона . гг 
> где у нас в стране? Да вас пошлют на первые красивые 3 буквы и дадут денег сверху больше чем вы ( если вы захотите судиться) 
> Вывод : У нас в стране закона нет.


 С этим тебе в раздел политика

----------


## Bewza

В любом случае качество предоставляемых услуг упадет, с этим нельзя не согласиться... 
Все провайдеры давали отличную скорость и тех. поддержку, когда набирали базу абонентов.
Некоторые до сих дают, только диапазон цен там намного выше, чем у "массы".
Наш народ всегда кидался на шару, кинулся и сейчас, но мы все забываем, что за все нужно платить

----------


## AlexL

вот немого отзывов о стриме   :smileflag: ))))))  http://www.providerz.ru/feedback/?isp=mtu&mess_count=5  улыбнуло

                                                     и ещё http://feofanov.fizteh.ru/index/newsline/stream.html?&xsl:onlynew=0

----------


## RaminoS

> Чёс это всё, или вы с ними собираетесь пожизненный контракт заключать ?,( в случае расторжения смерть ).....если испоганиться я просто перестаю платить и переключаюсь на другого провайдера(так делал уже), так что "испоганиться" не в интересах стрима


 
Да нет просто ненужно думать что он все изменит.

----------


## iFog

ещё раз: Российский стрим к Одесскому не имеет никакого отношения.

----------


## RaminoS

> Неубедительно. Так можно говорить обо всём.
> 
> 
> 
> С этим тебе в раздел политика


 
Да фог извини, просто мысли без этого небыло.

----------


## AlexL

> Да нет просто ненужно думать что он все изменит.


 Всего и сразу никто не изменит, для начала достаточно снижения цен

----------


## infinite

> Всего и сразу никто не изменит, для начала достаточно снижения цен


 Алекс, не смущайте людей, я вам уже говорил, они не цены снизили, они скорости в пакетах поставили более высокие, "хороший домашний интернет" как стоил 200 гривен так и стоит, просто раньше это было 128к, теперь это 1024к, вот и все  :smileflag:  "снизили" это если б они 64к по 5 гривен продавали  :smileflag:

----------


## iFog

Для тех, кто сидел на 128 и будет продолжать сидеть на 128 - цены снизились.

----------


## infinite

> Для тех, кто сидел на 128 и будет продолжать сидеть на 128 - цены снизились.


 уважаемый, а что, в стриме 128к есть ?  а что до скажем доманета то 128 это 1/8 мегабита, а не половина  :smileflag:

----------


## rabinovich_r

> В любом случае качество предоставляемых услуг упадет, с этим нельзя не согласиться... 
> Все провайдеры давали отличную скорость и тех. поддержку, когда набирали базу абонентов.
> Некоторые до сих дают, только диапазон цен там намного выше, чем у "массы".
> Наш народ всегда кидался на шару, кинулся и сейчас, но мы все забываем, что за все нужно платить


 Респект и Уважуха !!!!!
Что до моих действий ).... как нормальный порядочный еврей, я собрал всю попавшуюся инфу о понижениях цен, о переходе клиентов и т.д.
так вот всю эту подборку отправив к своему проваидеру, добился таки хорошей цены, за тот интернет который меня устраивает..... от добра добра не ищут..... но ведь вопрос Цены никто не отменял )
Так что СТРИМ я искренне люблю и уважаю...
РЕКОМЕНДУЮ ВСЕМ СТРИМ !!! ОН ПОМОГАЕТ ЭКОНОМИТЬ )

----------


## rabinovich_r

ИМХО проидет время и все встанет на свои места....
и цена и качество.... качество всегда стоит !!!!!
а если да, то почему нет? 
 (это я про переход на СТРИМ, со временем конечно же )

----------


## iFog

> уважаемый, а что, в стриме 128к есть ?


 Я о Стриме и не говорю, у него цены и не снижались, правильно?  :smileflag: 




> а что до скажем доманета то 128 это 1/8 мегабита, а не половина


 А что я говорил о мегабите?

----------


## infinite

а что до "стрим преостановил подключения" то я в этом сильно сомневаюсь, а если и так то это скорее связано с этим https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=18867 и с тем что у них нет своего канала, а STM-4 у датагрупа пока еще нет. если проблема купить конверторы - пускай обращаются, помогу

----------


## iFog

С конверторами почти всё в порядке.

Тех кого должны подключить - подключат.

----------


## vlad11

> А поподробней? Это говорят у них в офисе или предположение?


 Это в договоре прописано.

----------


## vlad11

> В любом случае качество предоставляемых услуг упадет, с этим нельзя не согласиться... 
> Все провайдеры давали отличную скорость и тех. поддержку, когда набирали базу абонентов.
> Некоторые до сих дают, только диапазон цен там намного выше, чем у "массы".
> Наш народ всегда кидался на шару, кинулся и сейчас, но мы все забываем, что за все нужно платить


 Почему такое утверждение? Ребята построили фирму с нуля.
У них нету старого устаревшего оборудования, им не надо поддерживать прогнившую лапшу и витуху.
Они используют только оптику и авторизацию через BRAS с низкими накладными расходами. 

P.S.   Mне Матрица надоела, а кроме Стрима ко мне никто c оптикой не придет.

----------


## vlad11

> если проблема купить конверторы - пускай обращаются, помогу


 Это к Динамиту. Именно он жаловался на отсутствие большой партии конверторов по _нормальной цене_.

----------


## infinite

> Почему такое утверждение? Ребята построили фирму с нуля.
> У них нету старого устаревшего оборудования, им не надо поддерживать прогнившую лапшу и витуху.
> 
> не "ребята" а команда г-на мараховского административно и команда г-на шелковенко технически. далеко не с нуля.
> 
> Они используют только оптику и авторизацию через BRAS с низкими накладными расходами. 
> 
> ты сам-то понял че сказал ? ты хоть примерно представляешь сколько это стоит ?
> 
> P.S.   Mне Матрица надоела, а кроме Стрима ко мне никто c оптикой не придет.


 тут ты прав на 100% думаю что работать будет хорошо, но вот с сервисом лажа может быть, даже не из-за нежелания нормально обслуживать, а из-за очень больших объемов.

----------


## SWARM

> Почему такое утверждение? Ребята построили фирму с нуля.
> У них нету старого устаревшего оборудования, им не надо поддерживать прогнившую лапшу и витуху.
> Они используют только оптику и авторизацию через BRAS с низкими накладными расходами. 
> 
> P.S.   Mне Матрица надоела, а кроме Стрима ко мне никто c оптикой не придет.


 А разве матрица не плод этихже ребят ? и не начиналась с нуля ?)))

----------


## SWARM

> А что у стрима и фарлепа хозяева одни и те же?  Вопрос не кто строит, а кто диктует условия работы. К комстару у меня пока претензий нет, хотя допускаю, что может появиться недовольство и их работой. Во всяком случае пока (тьфу, тьфу, тьфу) все зашибись.


 На момент строительства да , и как только появлялись проблемы контора продавалась )))

----------


## SWARM

> ещё раз: Российский стрим к Одесскому не имеет никакого отношения.


 Разве ?))))) А почему куча людей уверены что это одно и тоже ))))

----------


## infinite

> Разве ?))))) А почему куча людей уверены что это одно и тоже ))))


 fog прав, ТЕХНИЧЕСКИ - вообще никакого

----------


## infinite

> Это к Динамиту. Именно он жаловался на отсутствие большой партии конверторов по _нормальной цене_.


 надеюсь динамит на меня не обидится, т.н. _нормальная цена_ это на таком количестве будет что надо все квартиры в одессе включать  :smileflag:  перевожу на русский - ее будут искать ровно до того момента когда не надо будет искать  :smileflag:

----------


## iFog

> Разве ?))))) А почему куча людей уверены что это одно и тоже ))))


 А почему ты это у меня спрашиваешь? Спроси у людей...

----------


## Солнечная

> Разве ?))))) А почему куча людей уверены что это одно и тоже ))))


 Эта куча - глубоко ошибается.

Я вот читаю и понять не могу, что нужно людям..
На сегодняшний день, 9 ноября, Стрим круто развернул свою сеть по городу, подключает абонентов, по выгодным ценам, на хороших условиях. По крайней мере тех, кто заключил с ними договор и ждут - всё устраивает.
Но вот проблема, человеку не хочется, чтобы у него было всё хорошо. "Ах, раз сегодня всё благополучно, значит будем искать лажу в завтрашнем дне...  она будет! Мы уверены!"
Но вроде-бы все взрослые, все серьезные.. Пусть завтра будет так как будет _завтра_. Давайте решать проблемы по мере их возникновения. Я абсолютно не хочу думать типа: вот меня подключат, класс, но будет не 1024, неетт... будет меньше, ага... А через месяц кто-то отрежет кусок кабеля и конечно же никто не придет его чинить. (
Это же не серьезно.
Всё будет хорошо, а не будет - никто не помешает отказаться от услуг компании и расторгнуть договор.

P.S. Просто я оптимистка, и мне не очень нравится предполагать и ждать худшего.

----------


## vlad11

> Я вот читаю и понять не могу, что нужно людям..


 А они сами не знают чего хотят.  :smileflag: 




> P.S. Просто я оптимистка, и мне не очень нравится предполагать и ждать худшего.


 Сразу видно не сисадмина  :smileflag:

----------


## Солнечная

> Сразу видно не сисадмина


 Еще чего не хватает 

Я знаю что такое плохой интернет. Я знаю что такое повреждение кабеля, которое чинят неделями, сгоревшие от грозы свитчи, знаю что такое качать со скоростью 5Кб в секунду... и т.д. и т.п... Но это не мешает мне верить в лучшее.

----------


## iFog

> знаю что такое качать со скоростью 5Кб в секунду...


 Эх, молодёжь.... ;-)

----------


## Солнечная

> Эх, молодёжь.... ;-)


 Мне нравится выглядеть моложе своего возраста.

----------


## infinite

эх, было время, вот помню когда у паков на севастополь кажется стоял телебит 28800 на всю толпу... а толпы было человек 20... в 94-м году... я и сейчас иногда на мамеде сижу - ностальгирую, ну или когда ICN валяется...

----------


## Beetle

сейчас вспомним, как удвалось насвистев в трубку приконнектиться на 1200  :smileflag:

----------


## Dynamite

> Ау, Игорь, возми меня на по ставки, все равно тут уже считают что я работаю у тебя....
> 
> Я не могу сказать точно какой оборудование стоит у Комстара, так как не владею этой информацией, но просто логически думая, не станут люди начинать заниматься такими скоростями не имея в руках оборудования тойже Циско.


  :smileflag: )))

У тебя своей работы хватает  :smileflag: 

А по поводу оборудования - Cisco, да и не только Cisco  :smileflag:

----------


## iFog

Dynamite, привет.

Можешь прокомментировать слухи, по поводу задержек с подключением, подтвердить или опровергнуть?

----------


## Dynamite

> Смерть эксплуататорам и программистам!!!
> 
> Меня подключили к Стриму. Про скорость ничего пока не скажу - был пьяный, не помню...


 
да-да
и провоцировал оператора включавшего напиться вместе - Не нужно совращать работников, им еще работать и работать  :smileflag:

----------


## Dynamite

> Народ
> 
> кто-нибудь
> 
> Спросите наконец, сколько они абонентов в день подключают, и сколько бригад работает, ещё интересно, по какому принципу они очерёдность устанавливают, в первую очередь кого быстрее, или по списку?...
> 
> ***
> 
> Есть ли у них прокси сервер (web)? Мне лично не охота свой реальный IP светить везде...


 
На сегодняшний день необходимость в прокси серверах .....
Не вижу честно говоря  :smileflag:

----------


## iFog

Как я уже говорил, единственное зачем мне это надо - не светить свой реальный IP, без лишних телодвижений...

----------


## Dynamite

> Они притормозили все подключения до 1 января.
> Когда новые каналы закупят и придет большая партия медиаконвертеров.
> 
> 
> P.S. Как же меня задрали мелкие кабельные провайдеры своим низким уровнем качества и высокими ценами!


 Влад, что за пессимизм ?
Работаем, включаем абонентов  :smileflag:

----------


## Dynamite

> А поподробней? Это говорят у них в офисе или предположение?


 таки нельзя

----------


## Dynamite

> а что до "стрим преостановил подключения" то я в этом сильно сомневаюсь, а если и так то это скорее связано с этим https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=18867 и с тем что у них нет своего канала, а STM-4 у датагрупа пока еще нет. если проблема купить конверторы - пускай обращаются, помогу


 не поможешь  :smileflag: 
уже говорили сегодня с тобой  :smileflag:

----------


## Dynamite

> надеюсь динамит на меня не обидится, т.н. _нормальная цена_ это на таком количестве будет что надо все квартиры в одессе включать  перевожу на русский - ее будут искать ровно до того момента когда не надо будет искать


 Ничего подобного - нормальные цены найдены, поставки и включения - идут.

----------


## Dynamite

> Dynamite, привет.
> 
> Можешь прокомментировать слухи, по поводу задержек с подключением, подтвердить или опровергнуть?


 
Слухов начитался всяких......
появилось пару часов свободного времени, полистал с 45-й кажется страницы.....
Скажу честно "много букв", осилил немного, написал пару ответов, времени просто бывать здесь ежедневно - не хватает  :smileflag: 

На нормально сформулированные вопросы периодически отвечать буду, на вопросы плана "а вот мне сказали, что нам всем потом еще подарят по 1к$, и т.п., правда ли это ?" понятное дело ответа никто не дождется  :smileflag: 


Компания работает, абоненты включаются, договора заключаются, все будет, не волнуйтесь  :smileflag:

----------


## iFog

*Dynamite*, спасибо за ответы =)

----------


## llitank

про сайт пока неслышно?

----------


## taras

Dynamite,  а как очередность подключения определяется?

----------


## Dynamite

> Dynamite,  а как очередность подключения определяется?


 Готовностью выполненных работ по каждому конкретному абоненту, и очень многим параметрам, на повести и рассказы, к примеру которые пишет уважаемый infinite - у меня нет времени  :smileflag:

----------


## Majaxed

Вчера пдписал контракт со Стрим Космонавтов 28. Пакет 1024 кбит\с))) Ждемс...

----------


## llitank

ясно, раз молчим, то до сайта нам ещё далеко. Вы его там, что, трехмерным делаете?

----------


## wish

Ну как минимум форум себе Стрим уже отхватил у конкурентов))

----------


## [ r o n ]

Можно спокойно стриму купить эту ветку у тенета )))) Будет им их форум

----------


## vlad11

> Влад, что за пессимизм ?
> Работаем, включаем абонентов


 Это нормальное состояние - готовиться к худшему и надеяться на лучшее!

----------


## vlad11

> Можно спокойно стриму купить эту ветку у тенета )))) Будет им их форум


 Нафига Тенет спонсировать? Пусть их владелец из тумбочки спонсирует!

----------


## Stasiko

Вот такой вопрос, какая скорость быстрой Одессы ? Как в пакете или больше?

----------


## mobix

Пришли протягивать кабель сейчас  :smileflag:  Народ, сколько у вас проходило времени от прокладки кабеля до подключения?  :smileflag:

----------


## neo-flint

А мне вот интересно, смогут ли они протянуть волокно мне в офис на Чкалова, 2-А, пустит ли их Тенет? Оптиму в свое время не пустил. Заявку на проверку дал только сегодня.

----------


## iFog

> Пришли протягивать кабель сейчас  Народ, сколько у вас проходило времени от прокладки кабеля до подключения?


 Думаю, это очень индивидуально.

----------


## mobix

Не хочу индивидуально, хочу сегодня, максимум завтра  :smileflag:  Я уже список потихоньку составляю, чего качать в первую очередь  :smileflag:

----------


## SJS

Район Водного инст.паралельно Старопортофранковской сказали 4 мес.( ((

----------


## neo-flint

Отзвонили сами, крайне вежливо на все ответили. Сказал что срок подключения ДО 2х месяцев. А вот насчет тенета - ответили следующее: "дайте бумагу от вашего арендодателя, о том, что они не против подключения вас к нам"  :smileflag:  Пойду в понедельник говорить с арендодателем

----------


## AlexL

> Район Водного инст.паралельно Старопортофранковской сказали 4 мес.( ((


 На Вильямса тоже самое

----------


## SJS

блин очень долго ранее говорили что на Старопортофранковской тянут волокно,девушка сказал что может быть раньше

----------


## jay_dee

> Не хочу индивидуально, хочу сегодня, максимум завтра  Я уже список потихоньку составляю, чего качать в первую очередь


 о ! ..я тоже когда-то составлял ..насоставлял гигов так на 20 ! =) ...в последствии подключили через полтора месяц. а список я потерял =)

----------


## mobix

Гы, меня уже подключили, можете меня помучать с вопросами, если что  :smileflag: 
Только телефон поддержки не дали, в принципе ничего не дали  :smileflag: 
И у меня восклицательный знак напротив соединения стоит. Подключение ограничено или отсутствует. Это у всех так? Хотя инет работает, быстро работает  :smileflag:

----------


## nickmorgan

То же дал заявку на проверку тех возможности. (Район бизнесцентра на малиновского). В понедельник обещали дать ответ, посмотрим :smileflag:

----------


## conquer

> Гы, меня уже подключили, можете меня помучать с вопросами, если что 
> Только телефон поддержки не дали, в принципе ничего не дали 
> И у меня восклицательный знак напротив соединения стоит. Подключение ограничено или отсутствует. Это у всех так? Хотя инет работает, быстро работает


 Никаких восклицательных знаков у меня нет, это что то у тебя, проверяй. Телефон техподдержки надо было спросить (хотя действительно странно, что его не дают по умолчанию), скину тебе его в личку.

----------


## taras

ХеХ, наша ветка потихоньку делиться на два клуба 
клуб пользователей и клуб желающих

----------


## mobix

кстати я договор заключил 27 октября  :smileflag:  Т.е. две недели примерно прошло  :smileflag:

----------


## nickmorgan

> ХеХ, наша ветка потихоньку делиться на два клуба 
> клуб пользователей и клуб желающих


 Все с начало были желающими :smileflag:   и в определенный момент стали пользователями. Вот только желающих все увеличивается и увеличивается, в принципе как и пользователей

----------


## Dynamite

> Вот такой вопрос, какая скорость быстрой Одессы ? Как в пакете или больше?


 скорость по выбранному пакету

----------


## ПСЖ

Ул.Нежинская угол Льва Толстого - 2 месяца!

----------


## Dynamite

> Гы, меня уже подключили, можете меня помучать с вопросами, если что 
> Только телефон поддержки не дали, в принципе ничего не дали 
> И у меня восклицательный знак напротив соединения стоит. Подключение ограничено или отсутствует. Это у всех так? Хотя инет работает, быстро работает


 
729-49-18 - круглосуточно
по вопросам сроков подключений - операторы - ничего не скажут - они занимаются технической поддержкой абонентов, и сведений о сроках и т.п. не имеют.

----------


## Виталий_k40

> Не хочу индивидуально, хочу сегодня, максимум завтра  Я уже список потихоньку составляю, чего качать в первую очередь


 Например?

----------


## mobix

> Например?


 А зачем вам? Качать нечего?

----------


## iFog

Уважаемые качки, заканчивайте с личной перепиской и офф-топиком.

----------


## iFog

> скорость по выбранному пакету


 А между абонентами "Стрима"?

----------


## infinite

> А между абонентами "Стрима"?


 Динамит большой, ему виднее, но на сколько мне известно скорость 512 и 1024 и есть скоростью обмена куда угодно, хоть в зимбабве хоть к соседу

----------


## great

> Динамит большой, ему виднее, но на сколько мне известно скорость 512 и 1024 и есть скоростью обмена куда угодно, хоть в зимбабве хоть к соседу


 Если бы на narod.ru это было бы чудо  :smileflag:

----------


## FormatC

что-то в районе вузовского еще даже и близко не копают...
конечно, в договоре стоит до 18 января, но все же хотелось бы побыстрее, а то жалко - тенет вот рядом, подключит за неделю, но за стрим денежка уже уплачена

----------


## infinite

> что-то в районе вузовского еще даже и близко не копают...
> конечно, в договоре стоит до 18 января, но все же хотелось бы побыстрее, а то жалко - тенет вот рядом, подключит за неделю, но за стрим денежка уже уплачена


 я же говорил - не суетитесь, а с качеством тенет подтянется, если конечно выжить захочет  :smileflag:

----------


## AlexL

> что-то в районе вузовского еще даже и близко не копают...
> конечно, в договоре стоит до 18 января, но все же хотелось бы побыстрее, а то жалко - тенет вот рядом, подключит за неделю, но за стрим денежка уже уплачена


 Вот и матрица рассасываться начала  :smileflag:

----------


## JST

> что-то в районе вузовского еще даже и близко не копают...
> конечно, в договоре стоит до 18 января, но все же хотелось бы побыстрее, а то жалко - тенет вот рядом, подключит за неделю, но за стрим денежка уже уплачена


 а где именно на вузовском тебе обещали?
ибо мне непосредственно в самом Вузовоском(таврия-в) отказались подключать, аргументируя это тем, что по Люстдорфской дороге они в ближайшее время не будут прокладывать магистрали..
Муть какаято..кому верить?

----------


## infinite

если хотите качать совсем круто - можно купить у стрима 10 раз по мегабиту, купить в европе где-то виртуальный сервер с VPN, поднимаешь на нем мультилинк РРР и в результате получаешь у себя 10 мегабит одним куском ! А еще можно траф криптовать, а еще получится что у тебя на стриме только одна сессия на подключение - хрен кто прикопается что групповое использование.

----------


## [bdv]

> Гы, меня уже подключили, можете меня помучать с вопросами, если что 
> Только телефон поддержки не дали, в принципе ничего не дали 
> И у меня восклицательный знак напротив соединения стоит. Подключение ограничено или отсутствует. Это у всех так? Хотя инет работает, быстро работает


 Это потому, что в настройках сетевой карты стоит DHCP. Поставь там любой нереальный адрес и небудет у тебя (!). Для PPPoE соеденения нужен интерфейс а не IP адрес.

----------


## Shalby

> Это потому, что в настройках сетевой карты стоит DHCP. Поставь там любой нереальный адрес и небудет у тебя (!). Для PPPoE соеденения нужен интерфейс а не IP адрес.


 Bdv, сколько в сумме получаеЦа в месяц нужно за 1 мбит\с платить??

----------


## FormatC

> а где именно на вузовском тебе обещали?
> ибо мне непосредственно в самом Вузовоском(таврия-в) отказались подключать, аргументируя это тем, что по Люстдорфской дороге они в ближайшее время не будут прокладывать магистрали..


 ул. шишкина, когда проверяли техническую возможность, сказали 3 месяца. А район таврии-в - это не сам вузовский, это через дорогу, они просто названием подмазались

----------


## conquer

> Bdv, сколько в сумме получаеЦа в месяц нужно за 1 мбит\с платить??


 Если ты про стрим, то за 1 мегабит получается 178гр.

----------


## MENYA

> В общем, всё что сказано ниже, может быть абстрагировано от Стрима, рассматриваем только наличие быстрого канала между квартирой и провайдером.
> 
> Само наличие непосредственно в квартире оптоволокна даёт большие преимущества. Что такое оптоволокно? - это большАя пропускная способность, бОльшая, чем нужно простому пользователю с его мегабитным/двух/трёх/десяти пакетом.
> 
> К шнурку проведённому к вам подключается некий девайс, в который можно воткнуть а) компьютер б) телевизор в) телефон г) ... дальше всё ограничивается только фантазией провайдера, например можно подключать "умные" холодильники, чтобы они сами молоко заказывали или видеокамеры наблюдения, которые будут доступны службе охраны или самому жильцу через интернет, видеотелефония... в общем, тема неисчерпаемая.
> 
> Ситуация с телевидением тоже интересная, если смотреть не просто "кабельное", а фильмы по заказу, уж не знаю по какому протоколу и с каким качеством они передаются, но, думаю, пропускная способность там должна быть не маленькая. А если смотреть разное на трёх телевизорах? Может меня поправят...
> 
> Вот. Поэтому, максимально скоростной канал прямо в квартиру рулит.
> ...


 ... несколько лет назад , когда только становилось ЦСС (10 лет, может чуть меньше ) я подобные планы слышал от одного из совладельце ЦСС (на то время) ... у них в планах было что- то подобное. ...к сожалению в силу каких- либо (неважно) обстоятельств у них это не сложилось... НО! - хорошие идеи не умирают и на сегдняшний день , они мне совершенно не кажуться бредовыми. ...так шо я думаю в Ваших словах есть очень определённый смысл  :smileflag:

----------


## mobix

> Это потому, что в настройках сетевой карты стоит DHCP. Поставь там любой нереальный адрес и небудет у тебя (!). Для PPPoE соеденения нужен интерфейс а не IP адрес.


 Это там где Получить интернет адрес автоматически?
Поставил цифри от фанаря - действительно воскл знак исчез, сенкс  :smileflag:

----------


## Syrok

2 mobix
реальный  ип дали?

----------


## 007~3>Bad_Boy

> Гы, меня уже подключили, можете меня помучать с вопросами, если что 
> Только телефон поддержки не дали, в принципе ничего не дали 
> И у меня восклицательный знак напротив соединения стоит. Подключение ограничено или отсутствует. Это у всех так? Хотя инет работает, быстро работает


 Делись впечатлением!!!!!!!! :smileflag:  
Как качество скорости в реале??? соответствует той что на бумаге???
Бывают сбои???

----------


## iFog

Тема закрыта.

Обсуждения продолжаем в теме Стрим (Комстар) - Второй сезон

Причина: Многие вопросы, поднятые в этой теме, были раскрыты. Большая часть постов - обсуждения на тему реальности происходящего и теории подключения. Думаю, по факту возрастающего количества подключенных абонентов, тема теряет актуальность.

----------

